# Pics from your State Sanctioned Exercise.



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2020)

I'll get something when I'm out later but either way I call it my government mandated walk, which sound slightly more authoritarian imo.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 29, 2020)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 203910


Difficult to disagree with the sentiment but they've gone further than I could be bothered to broadcast it.


----------



## maomao (Mar 29, 2020)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 203910


That's a good four miles south of IKEA. You'd think they could walk up the river a bit.


----------



## belboid (Mar 29, 2020)

maomao said:


> That's a good four miles south of IKEA. You'd think they could walk up the river a bit.


Maybe you get further instructions and even some useful equipment as you get closer to it


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 29, 2020)

no pics, but the magnolias are really doing their thing atm  foot traffic relatively normal for day/weather, but much fewer cars. thoughtful joggers moving into the road and generally giving it the full 2 meters


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 29, 2020)

No pics but today walked 5 miles along the North Downs Way, was the busiest walk we’ve had all week, maybe cos it is Sunday, maybe cos it’s fairly well known and a popular mountain bike trail too. Oddly it was sunny, windy and snowing!


----------



## xes (Mar 29, 2020)

It's fucking snowing, I ain't going out for shit.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 29, 2020)

xes said:


> It's fucking snowing, I ain't going out for shit.


We just went out, got a faceful of freezing rain, turned straight round and came back in.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 29, 2020)

xes said:


> It's fucking snowing, I ain't going out for shit.


No indoor bathroom?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 29, 2020)

From yesterday’s mandated 10k steps:


----------



## dessiato (Mar 29, 2020)

My friend’s grandfather died from CV19 last night, her parents have it. I’m on a 24hr total lockdown while the streets are disinfected, we’ve been told to keep the windows closed from 0900.

I don’t know if these pics make me jealous because I can’t go out, or angry that the UK isn’t taking this seriously enough. Or both.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 29, 2020)

storing up the good stuff while we can, that's all dessi x

which i guess makes it sound like we're panic buying time in the park :/


----------



## klang (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## wayward bob (Mar 29, 2020)

i left out the bit where what at first appeared to be a road block turned out to be police & ambulance, suited up...


----------



## dessiato (Mar 29, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> storing up the good stuff while we can, that's all dessi x
> 
> which i guess makes it sound like we're panic buying time in the park :/


Keep them coming, they help cheer me up.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 29, 2020)

You beat me too it marty21 !

Here's some from today's walk which like Bahnhof Strasse 's walk contained sun, wind, sleet & snow.

The start of the ninety-nine steps to climb out of my road.





More of the bloody ninety-nine steps!





The Bofors gun emplacement at the top.





A garden escapee





The smallest postbox I've ever seen





Wild garlic





New growth on the local SSSI





A cedar tree in what used to be in the grounds of a manor house which was bombed in the war - so much for the Bofors gun emplacement nearby!





On my way back now - it's starting to snow





The last leg now...


----------



## xes (Mar 29, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> No indoor bathroom?


Well, yes, which is why I shan't be going outside for that kind of skullduggery.


----------



## hegley (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 29, 2020)

This was from Friday's exercise


----------



## belboid (Mar 29, 2020)

they're definitely not two metres apart


----------



## weepiper (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## xes (Mar 29, 2020)

weepiper said:


> View attachment 203973


turkey tail isn't it?

Makes a nice tea.


----------



## yield (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Aladdin (Mar 29, 2020)

dessiato said:


> My friend’s grandfather died from CV19 last night, her parents have it. I’m on a 24hr total lockdown while the streets are disinfected, we’ve been told to keep the windows closed from 0900.
> 
> I don’t know if these pics make me jealous because I can’t go out, or angry that the UK isn’t taking this seriously enough. Or both.



Sorry to read this. It must be very tough. 😥

We are on full lockdown in Ireland.
My walk was around the house. Here's my pic.


----------



## yield (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## A380 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 29, 2020)

All of that green stuff is wild garlic


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2020)

classic old school Hackney pub, popular with locals and very popular with walkers & cyclists when the weather is
 good.


----------



## Supine (Mar 30, 2020)

Ambleside carpark


----------



## maomao (Mar 30, 2020)

Romford high Street with everything closed and 2m spaced queue for bank:




Queues in Aldi. The staff have plastic barriers in front of them but they still shove your shopping through so fast you can't pack it:



Another queue for a bank. If you look in the doorway there's a member of staff with a spit guard helmet on administering the queue:


----------



## klang (Mar 30, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 204009View attachment 204010
> 
> All of that green stuff is wild garlic


you should harvest and make pesto out of it. that's what I usually do, but this year I'm nowhere near any.


----------



## nemoanonemo (Mar 30, 2020)

Spotted this on a street tree in suburban south London during my daily cycle ride.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 31, 2020)

Morning walk.
Through the allotments 

And down the canal


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2020)

Looking towards the Olympic stadium, an empty A12, 8.30am on a Tuesday morning.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 31, 2020)

some great pics on here - keep it up


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 31, 2020)

Have another Fuck Boris.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 31, 2020)

MOD filth overstepping the mark...


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 31, 2020)

pedestrians and cyclists reclaiming the streets  

anyone walking two-abreast (save elderly, infirm, small kids) that doesn't go single file gets the bird. stay left, how hard is that?

oak trees fucking glorious with their whole ecosystem glowing fresh & green. paused long enough to remember just not take a pic. yes, my journey was really necessary.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2020)

tyranny!



my little local park


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 31, 2020)

I've actually been generally taking Polaroids while out on walks. I feel the need to take something from the outside world that I can hold and say "yeah things still actually exist" in the face of lockdown disassociation.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 31, 2020)

What I wouldnt give to be allowed out sigh.
only 11 weeks to go.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 31, 2020)

Running down the middle of the high street.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2020)

Pylons on Walthamstow Marshes


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2020)

I guess no one will be checking for parking permits at the mo


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 1, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I guess no one will be checking for parking permits at the mo



Waverley Council has suspended all parking regs and furloughed all parking wardens. Not that there are any restrictions on where we’ve been going for walks since the plague arrived...


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 1, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not that there are any restrictions on where we’ve been going for walks since the plague arrived...


Car parks have been closed and the police have been out telling people not to drive from elsewhere to exercise here (in Hampshire).  They haven't gone quite as far as Derbyshire police have with the drones, as far as I'm aware. The weekend before the lockdown last Monday it was very busy with the lovely weather.


----------



## klang (Apr 1, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 204329View attachment 204330View attachment 204331


is all this local to you?


----------



## klang (Apr 1, 2020)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 204314Pylons on Walthamstow Marshes


I'm sure one day I will run into you, not knowing who you are. Might have happened already, mind.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 1, 2020)

littleseb said:


> is all this local to you?



Less than three miles by road. Which is why the police interpretation that you shouldn’t go by car is wrong, we and every single other person in town could walk to the local park and mingle, or take a short drive and be all alone.


----------



## klang (Apr 1, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Less than three miles by road. Which is why the police interpretation that you shouldn’t go by car is wrong, we and every single other person in town could walk to the local park and mingle, or take a short drive and be all alone.


gorgeous there.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 1, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> Car parks have been closed and the police have been out telling people not to drive from elsewhere to exercise here (in Hampshire).  They haven't gone quite as far as Derbyshire police have with the drones, as far as I'm aware. The weekend before the lockdown last Monday it was very busy with the lovely weather.



Car parks at popular spots have been closed, but being a dog owning misanthrope I normally head to deserted places anyway, so that’s what I am continuing to do.

Did see an MOD police car drive past us in the woods yesterday, they looked but didn’t stop and a regular police off-roader went past as we parked up this morning, again they looked but didn’t stop. I guess if you had a picnic hamper with you they may rightly get the hump, but clearly a family walking a dog is not a danger to spread the plague.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 1, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> MOD filth overstepping the mark...


I think their correct name is MOD plod


----------



## dessiato (Apr 1, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 204009View attachment 204010
> 
> All of that green stuff is wild garlic



That looks lovely. I’m quite envious.



littleseb said:


> you should harvest and make pesto out of it. that's what I usually do, but this year I'm nowhere near any.


Wild garlic grows, well, wild in my F-I-L’s garden he goes to great lengths to kill it. Across the road is a cafe which would buy it off him, but he won’t sell it. They’d pay well too.

I love the stuff.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 1, 2020)

lovely morning walking round the Lagoa in Rio....just a shame the rowing club is closed


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 1, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> tyranny!
> View attachment 204255
> 
> 
> my little local park



This is such bullshit. Oh, people are being too close together. Let's give them much less space, because a fixed number of people in vastly reduced space means more distance between them, here in opposite maths world


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2020)

littleseb said:


> I'm sure one day I will run into you, not knowing who you are. Might have happened already, mind.


Even before the plague I was out there most weekends, so yes, a socially distant meeting is very possible.


----------



## klang (Apr 1, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Even before the plague I was out there most weekends, so yes, a socially distant meeting is very possible.


It's my nearest bit of bigger greenery so I'm there a few times a week


----------



## klang (Apr 1, 2020)

let's have a distant plein air beer at some point!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Leafster (Apr 2, 2020)

Here's a couple from yesterday's walk.

One end of my road turns into a track which disappears into the woods. The paths eventually fade to nothing. 





So many fallen trees


----------



## Leafster (Apr 2, 2020)

Today I ventured onto the SSSI again.

Sheep moved to a new pasture a couple of days ago





Cowslips!


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 2, 2020)

wtfftw said:


> View attachment 204550


Needs more hazard tape.


----------



## Voley (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 3, 2020)

Today’s walk in the woods...


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 4, 2020)

Buzzard being divebombed by (possibly?) a lapwing



Eeyore



Sheepies and baby lambs


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 4, 2020)

The fight back begins...


----------



## Pingety Pong (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## nemoanonemo (Apr 4, 2020)

Ruskin Park


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 4, 2020)

nemoanonemo said:


> View attachment 204895Ruskin Park



Lovely. I often used to sit on a bench there and read my book when I lived in the area. Used to see a lot of rats in the shrubbery around that pond. Funny how it’s nice to see them out in nature....


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## wayward bob (Apr 4, 2020)

is that a doll may?


----------



## Voley (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 4, 2020)

Yes  brilliantly creepy.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 4, 2020)

wtf? no! stop!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2020)

Voley said:


> View attachment 204930


I admire your bravery having to deal with such squalor.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 4, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> wtf? no! stop!



That was as close as I dared to go.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 5, 2020)

This morning's walk


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Leafster (Apr 5, 2020)

I didn't get a chance for a walk yesterday so today I took a longer one out to the view point.


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 5, 2020)

In a little park/arboretum nearby.... a wonky tree!


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 5, 2020)

And here's where the local insects get the "Urban buzz".


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2020)

Yesterday round Purwell Meadows


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 6, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I didn't get a chance for a walk yesterday so today I took a longer one out to the view point.


Bluebells out  Not seen any here yet.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 6, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> Bluebells out  Not seen any here yet.


They’re just starting to show some colour in places. No blue carpets yet.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 6, 2020)

We've got bluebells in our garden, but not seen any wild ones yet.

Primrose season is in full swing, the Coltsfoots have been and gone.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 6, 2020)

didn't go out on the weekend, figured i'd taken my fair share of state oxygen earlier in the week when it was cold, and scared of adding to any numbers that might be used as an excuse for total home confinement. the impact on my mood was a bit shocking tbh.

today i avoided the park apart from crossing it and marched up and down the hills around the posher end of things where they have front gardens, wide pavements and empty roads. nothing picturesque to report except the wonder of how freeing it is when there's 1/1000th the cars on the road.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 6, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> didn't go out on the weekend, figured i'd taken my fair share of state oxygen earlier in the week when it was cold, and scared of adding to any numbers that might be used as an excuse for total home confinement. the impact on my mood was a bit shocking tbh.
> 
> today i avoided the park apart from crossing it and marched up and down the hills around the posher end of things where they have front gardens, wide pavements and empty roads. nothing picturesque to report except the wonder of how freeing it is when there's 1/1000th the cars on the road.


I have to admit I was a bit apprehensive about my walk up to the view point. I went early as I thought there would be fewer people there. It turns out that I timed it just about right. As you can see from one of the photos above, a few people turned up after I'd been there for a while so I took that as my cue to leave.

I'm finding the thing with the cars a bit weird. It's great they aren't about and it's so much quieter but I keep having to remind myself I shouldn't be walking in the road, even on the quietest of stretches, just in case a car appears at speed.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 6, 2020)

i do a full visual check first, but do duck into the road for other peds (if crossing isn't a better option) and have witnessed many others do the same.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 6, 2020)

kebabking said:


> We've got bluebells in our garden, but not seen any wild ones yet.


We have a few just growing along the edges, but the whole garden front and back is block paved.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 6, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> i do a full visual check first, but do duck into the road for other peds (if crossing isn't a better option) and have witnessed many others do the same.


Yes, I duck into the road to keep my distance if necessary but I meant that I've found myself wandering aimlessly down the middle of some roads even when I shouldn't. There are quite a few roads around here without pavements (including my own) and I've discovered I'm forgetting the road safety rules of walking on the edge of the road in the direction of what would be the on-coming traffic if there was any!


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 6, 2020)

Leafster said:


> There are quite a few roads around here without pavements (including my own) and I've discovered I'm forgetting the road safety rules of walking on the edge of the road in the direction of what would be the on-coming traffic if there was any!


there's many trade-offs atm aren't there - availability of daylight/open space/can't drive/have to drive... i don't begrudge you your scenic freedoms fwiw 

exercise seems so key to me on a wider level - physically fitter people potentially get get less ill and take fewer resources, demographically speaking. is my apology to those who'd rather i didn't, i guess.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 6, 2020)

A few pretties from my walk this morning.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 6, 2020)

Today’s walk was lovely on totally deserted land, only other person we saw was the land agent driving around, he stopped to say hello and enquire how many squirrels the dog had killed so far...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2020)

View from the red bridge on Hackney Marshes , the River Lea.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## maomao (Apr 6, 2020)

Asda queue


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 6, 2020)

Sunset deck walking



ha fuck you imgur you finally let me do vid (5th attempt) 



That’s the sea pigeon scarer, slightly less deranged than me


----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2020)

Yep, this really is it for me. Bit of history, travelogues, art and biogs topped with a few CD's (Papa Roach to Tiger Lillie's).


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 6, 2020)

Barnes Common earlier this evening.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2020)

Had a little stroll around Wick Woods in Hackney this morning , woods in Hackney , craziness.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 7, 2020)

Yesterday I tried to find a walk with the minimum amount of public roads but found other people had been thinking the same. I guess it's all relative though so probably only crossed paths with a handful of people.

These steps and the path before and after were particularly busy.





Which led on to this





Another tree "arch"





Lots of birdsong and butterflies (Brimstone, Orange Tip, Tortoiseshell and Peacock) but only one stayed still long enough for me to photo





Apple blossom (I think)


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 7, 2020)

Good butterfly pic Leafster. Peacock?


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 7, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> Good butterfly pic Leafster. *Peacock*?


Yes.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 7, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 205218


Castle Leazes? I lived there 34 years ago, if so.


----------



## belboid (Apr 7, 2020)

From last night stroll in the cemetery


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 7, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> ...only other person we saw was the land agent driving around, he stopped to say hello and enquire *how many squirrels the dog had killed so far*...


so.....how many? you can't leave us hanging like this 

I was once told that if the dog catches one you are not allowed to release it back into the wild....which is sort of corroborated here..

PC Nick Willey, Wildlife Crime Officer at Lincolnshire Police, added: “This particular animal can be dispatched humanely complying with Animal Welfare Act 2006 guidelines. That in mind to catch and release a Squirrel for a dog to kill is an offence."


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 7, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> so.....how many? you can't leave us hanging like this
> 
> I was once told that if the dog catches one you are not allowed to release it back into the wild....which is sort of corroborated here..
> 
> PC Nick Willey, Wildlife Crime Officer at Lincolnshire Police, added: “This particular animal can be dispatched humanely complying with Animal Welfare Act 2006 guidelines. That in mind to catch and release a Squirrel for a dog to kill is an offence."



Two yesterday, had a third right under her snout and fluffed it. Sunday she got one, normally she grabs them and a couple of shakes to kill it, then she drops it, dunno what went wrong on Sunday, saw it cross the path and she chased it in to the undergrowth, came out with blood over her nose and tongue.

Her evil ways with squirrels does upset me and puts a bit of a downer on walks, especially at this time of year when they’re all a bit silly, but it is just what she does and I’m not fussed enough to try and de programme a Lurcher.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Castle Leazes? I lived there 34 years ago, if so.


Well spotted


----------



## Leafster (Apr 7, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> Good butterfly pic Leafster. Peacock?


Yep, as WouldBe said, it's a peacock.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## wayward bob (Apr 7, 2020)

glad the stone circle dried out!


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 7, 2020)

was busy today, busier than a "normal" tuesday afty. partly cos everyone's spread further apart i guess, each person has more of an effect on each other walker/driver/whateverer.

managed to escape arrest for clueless pedestrianising cos the van obviously had somewhere else to go to at the time 

harrassed some swans from a socially acceptable distance by glaring at them


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 7, 2020)

Leafster I think we may also have seen a peacock butterfly today  Went here: Wilderness Island | London Wildlife Trust - we are so lucky to have this on the doorstep, also saw small copper, comma and orange tip 


Socially distancing from my family


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 7, 2020)

good for the soul that may


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2020)

This foot bridge links the Hackney Marshes side to the start of the Olympic site, across the busy  A12


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 8, 2020)

Stayed in yesterday and I was bouncing off the walls in frustration. I've run out of adhd meds weeks ago so for me I need exercise to stay sane and not be a nightmare. Walked 11457 steps and got some shopping for a mate on my way home. I'm tired but happy now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2020)

Vale of Belvoir. No photos from inside the ruined church because it's being squatted by about a trillion bees.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 8, 2020)

In ‘isolation’ from the rest of the family for seven days at my sister’s granny flat due to son having had a high fever for a couple of nights, did a nice 50 min virtual ride in the virtual lake district this morning.


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 8, 2020)

My one and only selfie taken to reassure daughter and also granddaughter in germany while out shopping


----------



## kebabking (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## danski (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## t0bytoo (Apr 8, 2020)

Right by my house. No trains running today but there was a 1980s diesel going up and down yesterday - I think he was looking for a parking place..


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 204009View attachment 204010
> 
> All of that green stuff is wild garlic







__





						Wild garlic pesto recipe | BBC Good Food
					

Transform your foraging finds into a tangy sauce by combining wild garlic leaves with parmesan, garlic, lemon and pine nuts. Or, use fresh young nettles



					www.bbcgoodfood.com


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2020)

kittyP said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Way ahead of you. There's more of it in the fridge than I could eat in a month.


----------



## Edie (Apr 8, 2020)

danski said:


> View attachment 205585


danski that is so beautiful.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 9, 2020)

Bluebells finally springing to life...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2020)

A bridge!  across the River Lea.


----------



## danski (Apr 9, 2020)

Edie said:


> danski that is so beautiful.


A few hundred yards out of shot is a fucking huuuuge pile of steaming dung. We go at this time every night now to see the bats that are there, flitting around, gobbling up the insects.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 9, 2020)

thanks for all these pictures....I'm now missing England in the springtime!


----------



## bimble (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## wayward bob (Apr 9, 2020)

danski said:


> We go at this time every night now to see the bats that are there, flitting around, gobbling up the insects.


don't get too close, mind...


----------



## kebabking (Apr 9, 2020)

lockdown. will this misery never end?


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 9, 2020)

Jealous of all the countryside pics from you worzels. 

The best we could do on our street today was Mrs Spy under the blossom.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Jealous of all the countryside pics from you worzels.
> 
> The best we could do on our street today was Mrs Spy under the blossom.
> 
> View attachment 205742


Mine taken in Hackney/Waltham forest tbf


----------



## kebabking (Apr 9, 2020)

don't tell anyone i said this Spymaster, but i bet a spring day in London with no traffic, no polution, and few people, would be a fantastic exploring walk.

i think your walking partner was better looking than mine as well...


----------



## starfish (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Spymaster (Apr 9, 2020)

kebabking said:


> i think your walking partner was better looking than mine as well...
> 
> View attachment 205744



I'd agree but that's probably not a universal opinion. Bahnhof Strasse, for example, would definitely prefer Monty. 

Lovely eyes.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 9, 2020)

kebabking said:


> don't tell anyone i said this Spymaster, but i bet a spring day in London with no traffic, no polution, and few people, would be a fantastic exploring walk.


The last couple of days have been fabulous but in a weird, never seen it like this before, way.

Walking down the centre line of usually packed A roads. Not hearing anything when you're outside. The dog seems genuinely confused. The downside is that our usual walk from Paddington Basin to Camden Lock along the canal, which is normally deserted during the week, is now packed with twats who are "working from home" and the hoi polloi are discovering my secret areas.


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 10, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Jealous of all the countryside pics from you worzels.
> 
> The best we could do on our street today was Mrs Spy under the blossom.
> 
> View attachment 205742


Mine are cardiff


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 10, 2020)

DIY bra mask


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 10, 2020)

was fucking full-on life-affirming glorious out today 

also by my rough calculations i can now complete my 6k loop in an hour


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 10, 2020)

i love the "report" button under every pic, is it auto-routed to the cops now?


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 10, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Castle Leazes? I lived there 34 years ago, if so.


If that's the same Castle Leazes Halls of residence, I lived there 34 years ago as well


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 10, 2020)

starfish said:


> View attachment 205746


5 mins later they were attacking the 5G mast.


----------



## jontz01 (Apr 10, 2020)

Dominion salt.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 10, 2020)

Walked through Hackney Marshes & over to the Olympics site this morning.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## 8ball (Apr 10, 2020)

I went for my state-sanctioned walk on the Uni grounds last night and there were heaps of rabbits about.  Tried to get pics but while very cute, they were also quite wary.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 10, 2020)

8ball said:


> I went for my state-sanctioned walk on the Uni grounds last night and there were heaps of rabbits about.  Tried to get pics but while very cute, they were also quite wary.


Were you dressed like Elmer Fudd?


----------



## 8ball (Apr 10, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> Were you dressed like Elmer Fudd?



Maybe a little


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 10, 2020)

Here is my state-sanctioned open window!


----------



## Espresso (Apr 10, 2020)

My walk this morning was along here


----------



## N_igma (Apr 10, 2020)

I met a very unexpected friend during my walk in rural Ireland yesterday.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 10, 2020)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 205734



Tree pipit? (Total guess)

You get some different birds for sure.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 10, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Tree pipit? (Total guess)
> 
> You get some different birds for sure.



Fair guess I think - I looked on wiki and the song was about right, as was the habitat.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 10, 2020)

toblerone3 said:


> If that's the same Castle Leazes Halls of residence, I lived there 34 years ago as well


Small world...I was in Havelock Hall, ‘86  to ‘87 before moving to a house in Gateshead.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## weepiper (Apr 10, 2020)

These are from a couple of days ago


----------



## killer b (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 10, 2020)

5 minutes from my house


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 10, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Small world...I was in Havelock Hall, ‘86  to ‘87 before moving to a house in Gateshead.



Yep Havelock Hall same year I moved out to a flat in Fenham the next year.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 11, 2020)

wayward bob said:


>



Are you me? Those are _exactly_ my velux windows in my attic bedroom. I think that might even be my chimney too! I haven't got that lovely plant though.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 11, 2020)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 205734
> View attachment 205735
> View attachment 205736
> View attachment 205737
> ...


Thoughts and prayers


----------



## existentialist (Apr 11, 2020)

8ball said:


> I went for my state-sanctioned walk on the Uni grounds last night and there were heaps of rabbits about.  Tried to get pics but while very cute, they were also quite wary.


Canterbury University was always very well provided for in the bunny cuteness department.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2020)

1st one , site of the old Matchbox factory , 2nd South Millfields park, 3rd one stripped out car behind the Tramsheds in Clapton.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## andysays (Apr 11, 2020)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 206033View attachment 206034View attachment 2060351st one , site of the old Matchbox factory , 2nd South Millfields park, 3rd one stripped out car behind the Tramsheds in Clapton.


Great pics Marty, wish I was able to join in you in your walks.

Thought you and others might be interested in this and many other videos from John Rogers



His whole channel is worth a look


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 11, 2020)

Brought out a flask of coffee and a shot glass mug now I’m chilling about an hours walk into the forest.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 11, 2020)

Spring tide, and an Instrument of Torture


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2020)

andysays said:


> Great pics Marty, wish I was able to join in you in your walks.
> 
> Thought you and others might be interested in this and many other videos from John Rogers
> 
> ...



I've got a bit of time    So I'm going to have a watch , the Hackney Wick one is excellent , now exploring Epping Forest.


ETA , I've spent all afternoon watching them, he is excellent!


----------



## hegley (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Spymaster (Apr 11, 2020)

3D pedestrian crossing.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## existentialist (Apr 11, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> View attachment 206076
> 
> 3D pedestrian crossing.


One dark night, they could replace the paint with ACTUAL concrete blocks...


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## quimcunx (Apr 11, 2020)

Had a teeny tiny walk this morning.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 11, 2020)

iss good stuf yeah, but - like - be quick coz the po-po is out. and don't be seen wiv no easter eggz, coz' like, dey'll shoot you.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## wayward bob (Apr 11, 2020)

think i'm away for a bit...


----------



## killer b (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## wayward bob (Apr 11, 2020)

6k more knackered and a cold shower to welcome me home.

i don't want to learn fucking plumbing i just want things to work sometimes


----------



## A380 (Apr 11, 2020)

Blossom and bluebells!


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 11, 2020)

turns out if the rozzers can't catch up with you at a moderate walking pace they don't bother to find out if your journey is really necessary


----------



## A380 (Apr 11, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> turns out if the rozzers can't catch up with you at a moderate walking pace they don't bother to find out if your journey is really necessary


Sounds like a more sedate Grand Theft Auto...


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 12, 2020)

Strange but true, I had a look inside that grave on a community archeology dig 

(Whilst it was being repaired, as part of work to put in new vehicular access to the church).


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2020)

PursuedByBears said:


> View attachment 206096View attachment 206097


Very metaphorical.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice walk today , I've noticed an upsurge in bench drinking , this is a particularly tidy example.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## nemoanonemo (Apr 12, 2020)

Air ambulance landing at Kings


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 12, 2020)

ten year old Polaroid Originals film that was dodgy to begin with


----------



## D'wards (Apr 12, 2020)

Culmination of a 9 month very minor project today


----------



## D'wards (Apr 12, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Culmination of a 9 month very minor project today
> View attachment 206343


I'm very ignorant- is this a mighty oak?


----------



## souljacker (Apr 12, 2020)

Went to see the bluebells today:


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 12, 2020)

State-Sanctioned Excercise Pictures: Avian Edition


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## quimcunx (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## WouldBe (Apr 12, 2020)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 206249Nice walk today , I've noticed an upsurge in bench drinking , this is a particularly tidy example.


Not sure that type of weightlifting qualifies as excercise.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## planetgeli (Apr 12, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> State-Sanctioned Excercise Pictures: Avian Edition
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 206353



Reed bunting? Cool. Where was this?

Nice pic.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 12, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Reed bunting? Cool. Where was this?



Could be a reed bunting, it was very near to some reeds. I'm not much with the names of all the birds tbh.

Photos are from Attenborough Nature Reserve, a bunch of flooded gravel pits just outside Nottingham.


----------



## Boru (Apr 12, 2020)

Lovely pictures everyone. Easter Sunday from hilltop in County Mayo.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2020)

It's been 3 weeks now , must admit I'm enjoying going on long walks every morning , I was out at 7am today , nice & quiet.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 13, 2020)

Early morning is the very best time of day for walking. Since lockdown started though I’ve not got out of bed before 9, normally out walking at 6. I have given in to sloth


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2020)

The kids have gone back to their mums after a week with me, so I'm planning some longer walks - I've been meaning to investigate some of the public rights of way in my area, and yesterday went on a lengthy walk along some of them - I followed the green dotted line you can see above Nooklands, then along Savick Brook, crossing Preston Golf Club on the top right of the map:



This lush overgrown (and clearly barely used) path is the Nooklands PROW - just running along between the back gardens of two sets of houses.



Savick Brook: 



A bit further down the brook, despite being deep in the middle of suburban Preston, there's a dairy farm. 



The deserted golf course from the 17th hole (it was lovely here - probably less so with golfers about tho)





I checked my OS app and decided to carry on walking north, to arbitrarily finish at the well marked on the top right of this map:



(another suburban farm)



Crossing the motorway - an instructive contrast (in some ways an explanation for) to pictures shared elsewhere of busy city parks - this is the main motorway into and out of the Lake District this bank holiday weekend.



More of a tiny swamp than a well tbh...



I'm just planning today's walk now, and will be heading out shortly...


----------



## Mattym (Apr 13, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Could be a reed bunting, it was very near to some reeds. I'm not much with the names of all the birds tbh.
> 
> Photos are from Attenborough Nature Reserve, a bunch of flooded gravel pits just outside Nottingham.



Must be lovely when really empty. Not been there in years.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 13, 2020)

The garden..

The beach



The pier


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 13, 2020)

Mattym said:


> Must be lovely when really empty. Not been there in years.



I've certainly never seen the place so empty, especially on a sunny Sunday afternoon. Before I get a bollocking for being there myself I took a five-minute shortcut round the edge, and only because I saw that the footpaths were deserted.

e2a: Attenborough nature reserve was recently bought outright by Natural England after the initial lease from the quarry company expired. The campaign to raise the cash to save the reserve was supported by David Attenborough (no relation).


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 13, 2020)

Went for minimalist today. Which describes my walking ability and the number of people around me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## andysays (Apr 13, 2020)

I didn't get a pic, but while walking in my local park this morning my wife pointed out a nesting thrush with two(?) chicks. 

Nice to see that life still goes on around us, even at times like this


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 13, 2020)

andysays said:


> I didn't get a pic, but while walking in my local park this morning my wife pointed out a nesting thrush with two(?) chicks.



At least. Commonly 3-6. Nice spot by your wife.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 13, 2020)

Bike ride today in the Forest of Bowland


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## existentialist (Apr 13, 2020)

No pics, but my supposedly six mile ride this morning was, now I check it on the map, actually over 9 miles...


----------



## A380 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2020)

PursuedByBears said:


> Bike ride today in the Forest of Bowland
> View attachment 206538View attachment 206539View attachment 206540View attachment 206541View attachment 206542View attachment 206543


the best place in the world. very jealous


----------



## Leafster (Apr 13, 2020)

The start of the drive to one of our local schools





The trees are beginning to really spring into life now.









Still on the drive to the school!









This tree's still not woken up!













This was taken from the top end of a field on the hillside opposite my house. So, yes, my house is in this pic! 





Derelict house









Bluebells!


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 14, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> View attachment 206455


I used to do yoga in the church hall behind there.


----------



## bimble (Apr 14, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Went to see the bluebells today:
> 
> View attachment 206351



Were you in my backyard?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 14, 2020)

Found an antler lying in the grass of the local churchyard just now.


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 14, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Found an antler lying in the grass of the local churchyard just now.
> 
> View attachment 206663



I'd be tempted to take that home.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 14, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> I'd be tempted to take that home.



i am, problem is we already have a pair...


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 14, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> i am, problem is we already have a pair...



Get em for family/friend. Somebody would love them.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 14, 2020)

not the first time i've seen a hearse in my recent travels, but the first one where everyone inside was masked up 

cold + sunny + early = empty, so i treated myself to an extra loop around the lake.


----------



## clicker (Apr 14, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> not the first time i've seen a hearse in my recent travels, but the first one where everyone inside was masked up


 that sounds a very striking image.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 14, 2020)

i never know what to do when they pass, not having a hat to doff. i just kinda stand awkwardly. is there an etiquette i could follow?


----------



## kebabking (Apr 14, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> i am, problem is we already have a pair...



Flog it on eBay - antler is a fantastic dog chew, lasts forever.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 14, 2020)

dig neolithic earthworks with it


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 14, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> i never know what to do when they pass, not having a hat to doff. i just kinda stand awkwardly. is there an etiquette i could follow?


I just bow my head.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 14, 2020)

Tumbleweed*




*Hair


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2020)

Same bridge from both sides.


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 14, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> i am, problem is we already have a pair...


I'd love something like that for my gaff.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Boru (Apr 14, 2020)

Another bridge and Oak tree..


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 14, 2020)

Sparrowhawk, I think...


----------



## Boru (Apr 14, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Sparrowhawk, I think.


Looks like it.. great picture. How close were you? Very clear focus..


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 14, 2020)

Boru said:


> Looks like it.. great picture. How close were you? Very clear focus..



He flew right over my head but by the time I had my camera out he'd perched in a tree maybe 100 yards away. Even with a 30x zoom I had to crop the picture so you could see him better.


----------



## Edie (Apr 14, 2020)

For urban75 I’m genuinely surprised how many of you live in very rural locations! Beautiful!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 14, 2020)

Edie said:


> For urban75 I’m genuinely surprised how many of you live in very rural locations! Beautiful!



I live in a city but I know where all the bits of green are within cycling distance. Some of the nicest places round here are post-industrial, like the derelict Nottingham canal and the nature reserve I posted pictures from the other day, which is a series of flooded quarries.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 14, 2020)

Edie said:


> For urban75 I’m genuinely surprised how many of you live in very rural locations! Beautiful!


I live just inside the M25 but our district is 95% greenbelt so there's lots of open spaces and woodland within easy walking distance. It's one of the main reasons I moved here when I needed to commute into London.


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 14, 2020)

Todays snaps


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 15, 2020)

This is such a lovely thread to 'read', I'm starting to recognicse who's posting from the flavour of the locales, without seeing the poster's name. You do a good close up kebabking, cool sparrowhark SpookyFrank, loving the lambs planetgeli. Mine near here yesterday:


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2020)

Walked out to the Olympics site this morning .


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 15, 2020)

Man horrified to discover he's run out of excuses not to use that bike he bought



Spymaster will be so jealous that he couldn’t join me that he’s bound to make some snarky remark...


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 15, 2020)

Just another beautiful day in north Lancashire


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Spymaster (Apr 15, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Man horrified to discover he's run out of excuses not to use that bike he bought
> 
> View attachment 206903View attachment 206902
> 
> Spymaster will be so jealous that he couldn’t join me that he’s bound to make some snarky remark...


Christ, it even _looks_ like a moron machine. As if all cycles weren't prat-mobiles someone designs that monstrosity to really hammer the point home.


----------



## killer b (Apr 15, 2020)

Hung out with these li'l guys for a bit this afternoon.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 16, 2020)

got out early today it was quiet enough to treat myself to a full 90 mins at fast pace. feel almost approaching human.

saw something a little smaller than a seagull fly down into the brook, would that be a heron? (too far away to notice anything other than size and (for seagull) unlikely location.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 16, 2020)

Herons like a brook as they are good at short take offs and landings.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 16, 2020)

The staff here are awful, wouldn't even bring me a menu


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 16, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Herons like a brook as they are good at short take offs and landings.


Also maybe Little Egrets, they like a brook too, smaller and whiter than herons wayward bob


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 16, 2020)

ooh smaller and whiter could be it.. i'll go look at some pics


----------



## existentialist (Apr 16, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Christ, it even _looks_ like a moron machine. As if all cycles weren't prat-mobiles someone designs that monstrosity to really hammer the point home.


Did I mention that I, too, now have a bike?


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 16, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> got out early today it was quiet enough to treat myself to a full 90 mins at fast pace. feel almost approaching human.
> 
> saw something a little smaller than a seagull fly down into the brook, would that be a heron? (too far away to notice anything other than size and (for seagull) unlikely location.


Herons are the giraffe of the bird world with long necks. Larger than seagulls but smaller than swans.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 16, 2020)

thank you i'm a beginner with the birds  swans, geese, ducks today, and a jay up close, and something very small and flitty in the bushes.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 16, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> thank you i'm a beginner with the birds  swans, geese, ducks today, and a jay up close, and something very small and flitty in the bushes.


The small and flitty one could be a wren. They rarely seem to stay in one place for very long.


----------



## danski (Apr 16, 2020)

danski said:


> View attachment 205585


Same place, different end of the day


Possibly see my house.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2020)

lockdown selfie in Wick Woods , just before I reached I'm so bored.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 16, 2020)

Riverside walk


----------



## Leafster (Apr 16, 2020)

I miss open water on my walks. In my part of the North Downs all the watercourses are only temporarily visible after very heavy rains. The rest of the time they're underground. I think there's only one permanent natural pond nearby that I could possibly walk to. I'll have to see if I can get there one day soon.


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## wayward bob (Apr 16, 2020)

do i want to know why that pole is covered in blood ginger_syn?


----------



## strung out (Apr 16, 2020)

Three bridges







And another one taken from the first bridge


----------



## kebabking (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 16, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> do i want to know why that pole is covered in blood ginger_syn?


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 16, 2020)

A mosaic my daughter helped make about twenty years ago, has reappeared in a pub's smoking area 




Gate post outside the old toll house - surprised no one has reinstated the gate to close the town to incomers 




Won't stop me


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 16, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 207050


UK based, low budget, rural horror film right there. Needs middle class couple with OS map to sniffily declare their right of way then subsequently get mauled by the massive Alsatian that's obviously just round the corner.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 16, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> UK based, low budget, rural horror film right there. Needs middle class couple with OS map to sniffily declare their right of way then subsequently get mauled by the massive Alsatian that's obviously just round the corner.


 

It’s only a matter of time. The path actually goes round the side of the farm, but it’s not very clear due to all the abandoned cars and farm machinery you have to avoid


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 16, 2020)

Ground Elder said:


> Won't stop me
> 
> View attachment 207102



fixed


----------



## Boru (Apr 16, 2020)

Lovely sunny day here... For a change.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 16, 2020)

Note rare photo of the legendary Cow Horse of East Derbyshire.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2020)

Snoozing ‘orses ☺️


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 16, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Note rare photo of the legendary Cow Horse of East Derbyshire.


Never come across that.


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 16, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Never come across that.


It's very rare


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2020)

There’s loads of ordinary horses flopping about all over Yorkshire.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## quimcunx (Apr 16, 2020)

5t3IIa said:


> There’s loads of ordinary horses flopping about all over Yorkshire.
> View attachment 207148



Horses that tall aren't ordinary!


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2020)

Bluebells are out


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 17, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> Horses that tall aren't ordinary!


It’s up a hill! We have _lots_ of hills 😎


----------



## marty21 (Apr 17, 2020)

Day 25 #ffs I was out before sunrise this morning.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 17, 2020)

Last couple of runs


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 17, 2020)

i do hope you're leaping those railings and swimming a section if you encounter any oncomers qoggy


----------



## bimble (Apr 17, 2020)

Love in the time of coronavirus.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 17, 2020)

I spotted this piebald horse on my walk today. He was out in the field but wasn't standing at the "right" angle for me to take a photo  so I tried to attract his attention so he'd move round a little. Instead he came up to the fence to say hello


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 17, 2020)

only get as far as horses if i go what used to be my long run route and/or walk to college, which i haven't done in ages. might be worth pencilling in for a _needing a lonnnnng_ walk day. 

might do a hill-training trudge in the rain thisafty. i like going out in the rain...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 17, 2020)

Shepherd's Bush Market this afternoon.



Expired b&w film but not as stupidly expired as the previous lot


----------



## Leafster (Apr 17, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> only get as far as horses if i go what used to be my long run route and/or walk to college, which i haven't done in ages. might be worth pencilling in for a _needing a lonnnnng_ walk day.
> 
> might do a hill-training trudge in the rain thisafty. i like going out in the rain...


Lots of horses around here. More horses than livestock around here I would think. That one's in a field by the footpath which runs up the hillside from my road.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 17, 2020)

oooh fridgey your pics are teh biz


----------



## marty21 (Apr 17, 2020)

We have horses nearby as well, will take some pics


----------



## Boru (Apr 17, 2020)

And to the shops..


----------



## Leafster (Apr 17, 2020)

marty21 said:


> We have horses nearby as well, will take some pics


I think I might have to try to add themes to my walk photos as I'm running out of new locations.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 17, 2020)

have you never done a 365 project Leafster? gets you thinking 

which is why i'll always prefer a walk over anything faster. gives me chance to stop and think without some twat running into my backside  (the warning is the civilian clothing )


----------



## Leafster (Apr 17, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> have you never done a 365 project Leafster? gets you thinking
> 
> which is why i'll always prefer a walk over anything faster. gives me chance to stop and think without some twat running into my backside  (the warning is the civilian clothing )


Is that where you take a photo everyday? I have thought about it before but have never got round to it.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 17, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I think I might have to try to add themes to my walk photos as I'm running out of new locations.



I have to explore some new walks !


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 17, 2020)

i started one a while back when i was very pregnant and thus limited in subject matter/physical range 









						365
					

a picture a day. 	 	i talk a bit more about the pictures in my blog




					flickr.com
				




i don't take any pics these days because i don;t remember how any of my cameras work  i just look intensely instead


----------



## Leafster (Apr 17, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> i started one a while back when i was very pregnant and thus limited in subject matter/physical range
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely photos there!

I had a "moment" out today with the camera I've been taking on my walks. It said the memory card was full after I took the photo of the horse but there were only three photos on it according to the camera   

It was only when I got home I realised I'd put the wrong memory card in the camera and it couldn't see all the other files taking up the space!


----------



## killer b (Apr 17, 2020)

Took a different route today, and there's more lush countryside I didn't know about 5 minutes walk from my house. 

Also a huge stately home estate. You can't see it properly 'cause of the massive gates and walls, but it's fucking enormous.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 17, 2020)

<resolves to take current camera on walks>

i hate it when i take a pic and it doesn't match up with what i'm seeing. i should really work out how the fuck to synch my view with my pics, given current equipment.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 17, 2020)

The bubonic plague rats of London welcome their king



This was actually up before the corona iirc.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 17, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> <resolves to take current camera on walks>
> 
> i hate it when i take a pic and it doesn't match up with what i'm seeing. i should really work out how the fuck to synch my view with my pics, given current equipment.


I'm just carrying a little Canon IXUS with me. I know what you mean about the photos not matching up with the view you see. I may need to work out if I can stitch some panoramas together. I think the camera can do it, if only I knew how!


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 17, 2020)

can i vent? i fucking hate how being female makes me so scared to walk at night  i'm actually equally capable of walking responsibly whatever the ambient lighting. i just get fucking whiplash from checking behind me again for the jogger, again for the vehicle, again for the weird start-stop pedestrian, again for the bloke loitering with his dog who hasn't moved since i was last at this bit...  

there's cars doing crazy speeds on empty roads atm. i always visually check cos i wear headphones. it's come to my attention that singing loudly along to whatever i have on at the time can clear pathways like nothing else  (((all the country greats i mangle)))


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 17, 2020)

killer b said:


> Took a different route today, and there's more lush countryside I didn't know about 5 minutes walk from my house.
> 
> Also a huge stately home estate. You can't see it properly 'cause of the massive gates and walls, but it's fucking enormous.
> 
> View attachment 207299View attachment 207300View attachment 207301View attachment 207302View attachment 207303



Being able to see the house from the gate suggests either massive gatehouse or not stately home. The cameras and signs suggest time-share spiv or drug dealer.


----------



## killer b (Apr 17, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Being able to see the house from the gate suggests either massive gatehouse or not stately home. The cameras and signs suggest time-share spiv or drug dealer.


I'll be sure not to make such a glaring category error next time I come across a massive house in it's own park on my wanderings through suburbia. Sorry about that!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 17, 2020)

killer b said:


> I'll be sure not to make such a glaring category error next time I come across a massive house in it's own park on my wanderings through suburbia. Sorry about that!



Good, then we can all move forward with no more said about your sorry performance.


----------



## killer b (Apr 17, 2020)

(I checked, and it seems to be owned by a slightly dodgy property developing family who own half the nice old buildings in preston)


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 17, 2020)

killer b said:


> I'll be sure not to make such a glaring category error next time I come across a massive house in it's own park on my wanderings through suburbia. Sorry about that!


They all live like that down south


----------



## Indeliblelink (Apr 17, 2020)

A few from the last week or so.
Ferry arriving from Dieppe on the horizon.


----------



## killer b (Apr 17, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Being able to see the house from the gate suggests either massive gatehouse or not stately home. The cameras and signs suggest time-share spiv or drug dealer.


actually I think the buildings you can see aren't the main house - they're the buildings in the top right on this map - you can't see the house at all from the road.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 18, 2020)

Some (expired, again) Instax mini from a few days ago.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 18, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Being able to see the house from the gate suggests either massive gatehouse or not stately home. The cameras and signs suggest time-share spiv or drug dealer.



House looks modern too, complete with oh-so-classy triple garage.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 18, 2020)

I walked from down where those cows are all the way up #covidcalfwin my calves, not theirs 😶

Fucking chip tray 🙄


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Apr 18, 2020)

I went for a total change of scenery today, and turned round. I hope all you people who can get out really appreciate it.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 18, 2020)

Not sure if this is 'state sanctioned' but impressive nevertheless:


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2020)

Different route today , up the River Lea to Tottenham Lock then back via Walthamstow Marshes.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 18, 2020)

I decided to walk up to "the Hill" (the older part of town) today.

This is "our" cedar tree. It's purported to be cursed by a witch who was hanged from its branches. It's bad luck to talk while you walk under it and a couple of years ago it was blamed for setting fire to a car parked under it!





The bowling green and trees in our local park.









Clocktower in the park





The old parish church (on the right) is over 900 years old.





More of the many steps!





This used to be a seat half way up one of the many hills but somebody thought it would be a good idea to put up railings so the seat fell into disrepair.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 18, 2020)

Oh, I also achieved one of my goals which was to walk from the town centre to my house without using any public roads. 

That "seat" is on a private road which leads down to the town centre. I walked from there through the woods (and possibly someone's garden   ) into my road.


----------



## killer b (Apr 18, 2020)

I decided to link the walk I did yesterday with the walk I did earlier in the week into a 10 mile circular walk through suburbia, out into the countryside via overgrown and poorly signposted public footpaths, then back into suburbia. 

Not many pics because most of the route I've already photographed extensively, plus my phone ran out out charge as I was at the very furthest part of the walk, in the middle of a load of totally anonymous fields.  I found my way back by following the sound of the motorway, but it was touch and go in places. Scouring each field for the yellow arrow which on some occasions just wasn't there...

I plotted the route on google maps here if you want to have a look (some of it is quite approximate cause I've had to do it from memory...)



I found an actual hollow tree! No owls or treasures within though, sadly.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 18, 2020)

t'was properly piss-wet today.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## starfish (Apr 18, 2020)

There was three of them all fluttering about.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 18, 2020)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 207087
> View attachment 207088
> View attachment 207089
> View attachment 207090
> ...


Still grim, then?


----------



## kebabking (Apr 18, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Still grim, then?



It was shit mate. 3 fucking hours of not being able to listen to my children squabble. 

Christ knows how I got through it...


----------



## existentialist (Apr 18, 2020)

kebabking said:


> It was shit mate. 3 fucking hours of not being able to listen to my children squabble.
> 
> Christ knows how I got through it...


It's a hard life, if you don't weaken.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 18, 2020)

That funky monkey


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 19, 2020)

Strangeways

Ghost bike for Harry Sievey RIP

Hulme park grass needs cutting.

Manchester - Market Street

Salford quays


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 19, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Strangeways
> View attachment 207563
> Ghost bike for Harry Sievey RIP
> View attachment 207564
> ...



Many more fugly tower blocks since I lived in Manchester, which was really not that long ago.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 19, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Was this walking? That's a hell of a walk if so.
> 
> Many more fugly tower blocks since I lived in Manchester, which was really not that long ago.



No cycling... about 30 miles. There's fucking loads of tower blocks, cranes everywhere.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 19, 2020)

The sea and the City of Lancaster


----------



## danski (Apr 19, 2020)

Not sure how this will come out.
Looking out to the orchards behind my house.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 19, 2020)

On & around the old Croydon Airport site:

1. Outside the Airport buildings on the A23 Purley Way:



Never seen it quite that quiet!

2. The Battle of Britain memorial on the Purley Way:





3. The only surviving remnant of tarmac from the old WNW-ESE (main) runway & spur taxiway to Hanger B:



Looking WNW 'down the runway' towards the Roundshaw estate.



4. _Oh, South London, oh South London..._from the 'top' (Southernmost end) of the airport open space or 'Roundshaw Downs'/Roundshaw open space, as it is now known:


----------



## brogdale (Apr 19, 2020)

An annotated 1950's map for locals & anyone interested:


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## A380 (Apr 19, 2020)

Got Young A319 to drop us three miles up the road and with the loops in the Ouse did 7 miles back.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 19, 2020)

PursuedByBears said:


> The sea and the City of Lancaster
> View attachment 207608View attachment 207609View attachment 207610View attachment 207611View attachment 207612View attachment 207613



I've never been to Lancaster but I passed by on the west coast train once and remember being quite taken with it and its location. Nice pics.


----------



## A380 (Apr 19, 2020)

But, a sign of the times. The gravedigger hard at work on a Sunday afternoon  in one of the villages.  Not quite as photogenic as Shakespeare’s. ‘Alas poor Yorick I’ve crushed his remains with my mini-digger...’


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Leafster (Apr 19, 2020)

I walked in the other direction today, taking another limb (?) of the valley up to the top of the North Downs at the very eastern end of the Surrey stretch.

















Llamas!





The nearest stretch of open water to me that isn't a garden pond or someone's swimming pool. It's not much, is it? 





This field seemed to go on forever and having eventually crossed it I realised I was perilously close to being in Kent (although these days, it's probably the London Borough of Bromley (Biggin Hill))


----------



## Leafster (Apr 19, 2020)

Erm, part 2!

Looking down on that ther' Lundun from 250m up on the North Downs















Looking down closer to home






















One last obstacle before I can get home (down on my hands and knees to get under it!)


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 19, 2020)

Afon Tywi at Llandeilo, with Swing bridge, named as such because it bounces (swings) when you walk over it, and Llandeilo railway station as busy as it ever is.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 19, 2020)

A380 said:


> View attachment 207661
> 
> Got Young A319 to drop us three miles up the road and with the loops in the Ouse did 7 miles back.



That is sooooo posh Bedfordshire. Where is it exactly A380. And the church.


----------



## A380 (Apr 19, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> That is sooooo posh Bedfordshire. Where is it exactly A380. And the church.


In so far as Bedfordshire can have a posh, bit of an Oxymoron- but it is very nice.

Started at Stevington. Walked up to the windmill then about a mile, Mile and a half along the Bunyan way on the top of the ‘ridge’ in the middle of that loop. Footpath down the back of Bromham and then into the park arround Bromham Church ( The Church). Cut through Bromham Mill, which was empty, across the old bridge- pic below. Then along the river till you can cross the Frank Branston Way to take you into the back of Biddenham and home. I live in the top ( laughably posh bit?) of Queens Park. The other side of the valley is nicer but this is ‘my’ side


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 19, 2020)

A380 said:


> View attachment 207677Startin
> In so far as Bedfordshire can have a posh, bit of an Oxymoron- but it is very nice.
> 
> Started at Stevington. Walked up to the windmill then about a mile, Mike and a half along the Bunyan way on the top of the ‘ridge’ in the middle of that loop. Footpath down the back of Bromham and then into the park arround Bromham Church ( The Church). Cut through Bromham Mill, which was empty, across the old bridge- pic below. Then along the river till you can cross the Frank Branston Way to take you into the back ologies Biddenham and home. I live in the top ( laughably posh bit?) of Queens Park. The other side of the valley is nicer but this is ‘my’ side



I recognized Bromham bridge there. I never knew Queens Park had a posh bit, laughable or not. Isn't that where the old Bedford football ground was and terraced streets where Bedford's south Asian community were put into? I'm sure it's changed.

And Frank Branston was still a (living) local journalist when I was last there. Hadn't had any roads named after him.

Thanks for the memories though.


----------



## A380 (Apr 19, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> I recognized Bromham bridge there. I never knew Queens Park had a posh bit, laughable or not. Isn't that where the old Bedford football ground was and terraced streets where Bedford's south Asian community were put into? I'm sure it's changed.
> 
> And Frank Branston was still a (living) local journalist when I was last there. Hadn't had any roads named after him.
> 
> Thanks for the memories though.



That’s the same Queen’s Park still mostly Asian people in the terraced houses ( second largest Sikh temple in the UK) and some pretty big mosques . Biddenham loop new development all over the land at the bottom. I used to go to meetings with Frank Branston so it is weird, and a bit American, to drive down a road with his name on it.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2020)

Did a slightly different walk this afternoon , up the Lea to Tottenham Lock  , then on to Tottenham Marshes , I've never been to those marshes , lovely there. Then came back via Walthamstow Wetlands & marshes.  It was about 8 miles after I came back via the corner shop, biscuits & cakes had been demanded by mrs21.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 19, 2020)

I went a bit further than usual today (about 8 miles or so) so got a bit further out of town.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Boru (Apr 19, 2020)

Just two today.


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 20, 2020)

Meant to go out and get milk today but couldn't be arsed so looked out the window from my chair instead


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 20, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 207636


is that a hyena finishing up eating a wildebeest?


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 20, 2020)

they've made the lake a one-way system  all signed and orderly and i bloody love it  least dodging i've had to do in aaages


----------



## Almor (Apr 20, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> I'll get something when I'm out later but either way I call it my government mandated walk, which sound slightly more authoritarian imo.



I call it state approved exercise because I'm in 'friendly New Zealand' 

Mostly not very picturesque because I cycle over three rail bridges for the uphill bits

There's some greenery in these ones but dereliction rather than pretty nature




These are more recent, nearer the railway


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2020)

On Hackney Marshes this morning , lucky to have the marshes nearby


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 20, 2020)

quick walk before my first day counselling over the phone


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 20, 2020)

From yesterday.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 21, 2020)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 207938



WTF is that?

Is there another one saying that if you go any further they’ll give you a wedgie or something?


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 21, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> From yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 207915



Great reflections.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 21, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> WTF is that?
> 
> Is there another one saying that if you go any further they’ll give you a wedgie or something?



My front garden - it's keeps the peasantry off.

Saved a fortune in No.2 shot....


----------



## brogdale (Apr 21, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> From yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 207915


Ah...Wallington's very own 'Blue Lagoon'


----------



## pesh (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2020)

around the marshes as usual this morning .


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 21, 2020)

A walk around town today...


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## kebabking (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## nemoanonemo (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm really appreciating the lockdown air quality. Skies over London without aircraft or con trails are a joy.

Here are some views from the hill behind the Horniman during my bike ride.



And the Wembley arch framed by Dawson Heights.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 22, 2020)

First walk outside the garden for about a month.
Lovely to see Bluebells out by the lane behind the house, also the Thank you tree decorated by local kids. (I hope they don’t let it become litter though)
Lovely to feel sunshine and fresh air.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 22, 2020)

Another beautiful morning


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm really getting into my early morning walks before work. It sets up my day beautifully. For the last two days I've even added a bit of running into the mix 

Yesterday my manager asked if I'd be interested in becoming their asd/adhd ambassador...whatever that means. I've not replied but I've responded by refusing to do scheduled morning zoom meetings with the whole team ugh. Don't mess with my perfect morning routine you normal fucks


----------



## kebabking (Apr 22, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> View attachment 208155
> View attachment 208156
> View attachment 208157
> View attachment 208158View attachment 208159
> ...



I'm absolutely loving the long morning dog walks before (minimal) WFH - and ASD daughter (9) comes with me about half the time - it sets her up for the day, she cracks through the maths that she normally hates and she's just a lot less anxious, has more energy, and sleeps better.

Dr Kebabking is definitely proscribing this for the future.....


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 22, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> I'm really getting into my early morning walks before work. It sets up my day beautifully. For the last two days I've even added a bit of running into the mix


I've been wanting to do a couple of early morning walks round here, up to the woods and through the city centre when there's no one around. 

I'm sleeping loads more than usual at the moment though, so it hasn't happened yet


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2020)

Around Hackney Marshes this morning . Friendly cat was a highlight.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 22, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


> I've been wanting to do a couple of early morning walks round here, up to the woods and through the city centre when there's no one around.
> 
> I'm sleeping loads more than usual at the moment though, so it hasn't happened yet


Do it! I'ts blissfully quiet


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 22, 2020)

Rope swing day today...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> View attachment 208155
> View attachment 208156
> View attachment 208157
> View attachment 208158View attachment 208159
> ...


I've mostly going out early doors , earliest I've managed is 5.30, it is lovely out on the marshes at that time and up to about 8am , then the hordes seem to descend.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 22, 2020)

Forest of Bowland


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 22, 2020)

Took my camera first time today. When I go indoors will post some


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 22, 2020)

I love the roots on this tree....I think we're all pushing up against the boundaries of our confinement


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 22, 2020)

We have a few here that have totally owned the pavement/railings, always makes me smile.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 22, 2020)

Some less prisony photos from the same walk.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 22, 2020)

Interesting that Brixton nick calls itself an 'establishment'. Are the inmates known as 'residents'?  

Oh and 'Welcome to HMP Brixton' no less. Now nice.


----------



## Boru (Apr 22, 2020)

All quiet in town today


----------



## Leafster (Apr 22, 2020)

quimcunx , isn't that boxy house one that was featured on Grand Designs? It looks familiar.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 22, 2020)

Yep, it's this one! 









						Grand Designs: Grand Designs - On Demand
					

Kevin McCloud follows intrepid individuals trying to design and build their dream home



					www.channel4.com


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 22, 2020)

solid signage cardiff council


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 22, 2020)

green as fuck 






except where it's red






i might need to take this to the "what's this plant" thread - blossoming plant, lodged in non-blossoming plant


----------



## Callie (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Leafster (Apr 22, 2020)

One from yesterday...





And today...


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 22, 2020)

Leafster said:


> quimcunx , isn't that boxy house one that was featured on Grand Designs? It looks familiar.



Yes. With a brick extension they had to build when they found the massive open plan house they'd just built was too small.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 23, 2020)

I brought a hitchhiker back with me from yesterday's walk - a bloody tick!


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 23, 2020)

time to post the corona virus/lyme disease meme?


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 23, 2020)

The horses were awake!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 23, 2020)

Walked up to Tottenham Lock (1st 3 pictures) and then around Walthamstow Wetlands (which doesn't open til 9.30 ffs) 4th picture.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## bmd (Apr 23, 2020)

Quite like this one. There are so many "we have decided to protect our customers and staff blah." Omitting to add the bit about waiting until they had no other choice and that they aren't paying their staff "during this difficult period."


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 23, 2020)

This will be corn later in the year 


Mud, or country mud? 


The mean streets of the hood


----------



## brogdale (Apr 23, 2020)

The Wandle in & around Beddington park:







Bastard incinerator in that one


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 23, 2020)

Cheery wall mural under the railway bridge on Chanterlands Avenue.



A window of drivel.  The first line - cut off in this pic - says something about 'If you're wondering what Brexit is all about.'


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2020)

Some lesser spotted Intercity branding on my morning run


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 23, 2020)

strung out said:


> Some lesser spotted Intercity branding on my morning run
> 
> View attachment 208375
> 
> View attachment 208376



Blimey.  That must have been there since the late 80s/early 90s!


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Blimey.  That must have been there since the late 80s/early 90s!


The layabouts at Bristol Temple Meads can't even be bothered to get someone to climb across and paint it


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 23, 2020)

Just looked at this thread on something other than a phone for the first time and the photos are too big to view in one go!  Hopeless.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 23, 2020)

Bluebells just beginning to come out.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 23, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> Just looked at this thread on something other than a phone for the first time and the photos are too big to view in one go!  Hopeless.



I'm scaling all my photos down to sensible sizes, which can take up to 30 seconds per image, but other people are clearly too busy for that 

Anyway, water theme today:



At the top there is the National Water Sports Centre, a vast expanse of boat-related facilities including a 2km rowing lake and a white water kayaking course. While the actual boat stuff is mothballed it has all been left open to the public to wander round and enjoy the many car-free footpaths, water features and nature reserves.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 23, 2020)

I like living where I do, but looking at this thread I can't help envying those who've countryside to walk in.   The nearest I get is the park...


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## kebabking (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 24, 2020)

You must have a very good camera for close-ups kebabking, amazing focus.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> View attachment 208372
> 
> Cheery wall mural under the railway bridge on Chanterlands Avenue.
> 
> ...


You need some state sanctioned brick throwing for the drivel.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 24, 2020)

marty21 said:


> You need some state sanctioned brick throwing for the drivel.



Tempting, but I settled for derisive laughter instead!


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 24, 2020)

Tldr (said drivel), thanks for your public service of reading on my behalf Roadkill


----------



## kebabking (Apr 24, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> You must have a very good camera for close-ups kebabking, amazing focus.



Cheers. It's a Sony HX350, I've had it about 8 months (bought on a whim in Alnwick) - I think most smartphones with HDR should take similar (better?) pictures at close up, it's only real advantage is the optical zoom for distance shots. I have really enjoyed it though, probably the biggest plus is that it 'forces' me to walk slower, look much harder at the world around me and notice much more. That's been a real joy, proper journey of discovery stuff....


----------



## Mattym (Apr 24, 2020)

Yesterday morning..........


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 24, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Cheers. It's a Sony HX350, I've had it about 8 months (bought on a whim in Alnwick) - I think most smartphones with HDR should take similar (better?) pictures at close up, it's only real advantage is the optical zoom for distance shots. I have really enjoyed it though, probably the biggest plus is that it 'forces' me to walk slower, look much harder at the world around me and notice much more. That's been a real joy, proper journey of discovery stuff....



Yes, my kid's new phone takes much better pics than mine (not sure what make, not my department, I don't buy these things!), mine's a bit rubbish for close ups. I have got my proper camera out, and just started using it again (well two, one's a compact Sony Coolpic I think, powerful zoom, the other's a digital SLR, again can't remember the make, must check), I'll get round to posting some pics I take with them... eventually. I need to be walking alone to focus on taking 'better' pics, and mostly I'm not. Still happy enough with what my phone takes though.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 24, 2020)

I love the detail in small stuff the best I think. It _is_ a joy


----------



## kebabking (Apr 24, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> I love the detail in small stuff the best I think. It _is_ a joy



Yeah, absolutely - dew drops on petals with reflections showing is fab, as you say, proper _joyous..._


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 24, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> I love the detail in small stuff the best I think. It _is_ a joy



Yup I got a camera with a fancy zoom for the same reasons as kebabking. It also allows you to pick out and frame one interesting detail in an otherwise dull scene.

Sometimes of course you just end up staring at a distant heron for half an hour waiting for it to do something, which is what I did yesterday.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2020)

Did a longer walk this morning (about 8 miles) as I have a day off today   Reservoir near Tottenham Lock Hindu Temple on Forest Road Waterside , at the back of this little row of houses is a view of the reservoir.  Opposite is a massive sewage works. Walthamstow Marshes


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 24, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Did a longer walk this morning (about 8 miles) as I have a day off today   View attachment 208560Reservoir near Tottenham Lock View attachment 208561Hindu Temple on Forest Road View attachment 208562Waterside , at the back of this little row of houses is a view of the reservoir.  Opposite is a massive sewage works. View attachment 208564Walthamstow Marshes



I know most of your pics so well marty21 - got relatives off the bottom of Forest Rd, partner's son used to live off the top of Forest Rd, done many walks in the marshes...and have been to more than one free party nr Tottenham lock.


----------



## bmd (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> I know most of your pics so well marty21 - got relatives off the bottom of Forest Rd, partner's son used to live off the top of Forest Rd, done many walks in the marshes...and have been to more than one free party nr Tottenham lock.


It's changing dramatically,  must be about a dozen or so new tower blocks being built between Tottenham Lock and Blackhorse Rd station. I also took a short detour today into Paddock Community Gardens , seems a favoured destination for the professional drinkers , there some benches in a little circular clearing with plenty of #cans around them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 24, 2020)

5t3IIa said:


> View attachment 208535



Looks like it should be a meme of some sort.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 24, 2020)

From the green lanes at the back of ours We're really lucky.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 24, 2020)

Oh and these are cool, some bush in my front garden (which sounds like a euphemism)


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 24, 2020)

went across town for a change today. through studentville which was blissfully empty - much more so than my park walks. and crossing all the big roads was a breeze  i don't press buttons on crossings any more but there's usually only a couple of cars at the lights every turn, so plenty of opportunity. saw much less people overall than doing a local park walk. and big park is big enough that everyone can give space. people are concentrated in queues on the main shopping streets but easy enough to avoid. 

and i know which end of town to avoid the _utter wankers_ in convertibles


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 24, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> From the green lanes at the back of ours We're really lucky.
> 
> View attachment 208604View attachment 208605View attachment 208606



I must say, right now I do envy you where you live: you've nice green spaces much closer to hand than I have here!  Mum keeps sending photos from her walks down by the river.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 24, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I must say, right now I do envy you where you live: you've nice green spaces much closer to hand than I have here!  Mum keeps sending photos from her walks down by the river.



Sorry! Was lovely to see her the other day by the way, it was like the shittest spy thriller ever 

The flour is in the saddlebag. I say again, the _flour_ is in the _saddlebag _


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 24, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Sorry! Was lovely to see her the other day by the way, it was like the shittest spy thriller ever
> 
> The flour is in the saddlebag. I say again, the _flour_ is in the _saddlebag _





She was more than grateful to you for the flour!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2020)

no sign of any cops patrolling parks. not even seen a PCSO in 6 weeks of lockdown


----------



## strung out (Apr 24, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Oh and these are cool, some bush in my front garden (which sounds like a euphemism)
> 
> View attachment 208611View attachment 208612View attachment 208613View attachment 208614


Nice bit of mountain pine


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> no sign of any cops patrolling parks. not even seen a PCSO in 6 weeks of lockdown


Saw a couple on Walthamstow Marshes this morning .


----------



## Leafster (Apr 24, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> no sign of any cops patrolling parks. not even seen a PCSO in 6 weeks of lockdown


I've seen a patrol car parked in the little car park in our nearest large open space a couple of times but I suspect they are just having a break and taking in the views at the same time.


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 24, 2020)

For the past couple of days my exercise looked like



So I made myself go outside


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 24, 2020)

Up the hill behind where I live. In that fourth picture, though you can't see it, behind the trees and before the hill in the distance is Tipi valley.


----------



## bimble (Apr 24, 2020)

Very early walk today and there was a mist / fog hanging just over the slightly higher ground..


----------



## yield (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Roadkill (Apr 24, 2020)

This is just turning into the pretty countryside thread, isn't it?  Here, have some deserted city streets.


----------



## Boru (Apr 24, 2020)

Another shopping trip


----------



## yield (Apr 24, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> This is just turning into the pretty countryside thread, isn't it?  Here, have some deserted city streets.


I live in suburbia. 

Good to see you posting again Roadkill!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> This is just turning into the pretty countryside thread, isn't it?  Here, have some deserted city streets.
> 
> View attachment 208639View attachment 208641


My walks are in Zone 2/3 London tbf


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 24, 2020)

marty21 said:


> My walks are in Zone 2/3 London tbf



You still seem to have more green space to hand than I do in north Hull!  In fairness, though, I've not been venturing far from home and I could be out of the city altogether in half an hour if I gave it legs...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> You still seem to have more green space to hand than I do in north Hull!  In fairness, though, I've not been venturing far from home and I could be out of the city altogether in half an hour if I gave it legs...


The Lea Valley is on my doorstep (The River Lea is about 10 minutes away) so we have a huge green space close by. Very glad of it atm.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 24, 2020)

Went for a state sanctioned cycle and reminded myself that central London exists. Seeing the river was good for the soul


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 24, 2020)

Batman's house


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 24, 2020)

Top left, that's my favourite water tower. I have better pictures but they weren't taken on state-sanctioned excercise time so I cannot post them here.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 24, 2020)

Last night's walk


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 24, 2020)

‘Flood’!? Presumably the bloke who should have put that sign away in February has been furloughed.


A very local landmark. Traffic is calm enough that you can avoid the fussy little cycle bypasses on the pavement, and just pass the barriers by swerving over to the other side of the road. Can normally only do that trick at night or in the early hours.

Generally seemed a bit busier out today compared to my last excursion nearly two weeks ago.


----------



## Almor (Apr 24, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> This is just turning into the pretty countryside thread, isn't it?  Here, have some deserted city streets.
> 
> View attachment 208639View attachment 208641



Challenge accepted




Official murals in Christchurch don't seem to get painted on much but this looks like a mural painted partly over another mural for some reason
The original can be seen here, I was hoping it would say something about the change / paint over but that site is fairly annoying to use on a phone and I can't see any explanation, the new work doesn't seem to be on there


			https://watchthisspace.org.nz/artwork/492


----------



## killer b (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 25, 2020)

Saw this 1971 Vauxhall Victor (?) last week.

I remember they used to seem like such massive cars but this was small and tinny looking next to the Focus parked in front of it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## kebabking (Apr 25, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse, thoughts and prayers mate, thoughts and prayers....


----------



## marty21 (Apr 25, 2020)

Boarded up Adam & Eve in Homerton #sadface Same for The Plough This block has looked like this for ages , possibly 1 flat is occupied (saw some washing hanging outside a ground floor flat ) Sutton House , we got married here, in 2001


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 25, 2020)

Here's that water tower I showed you from miles away yesterday:




...told you she was a beauty.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 25, 2020)

Kestrel:


----------



## kebabking (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 25, 2020)

kebabking, can't believe you took your expensive camera to a rough arsed place like that, lucky you din't get mugged & stabbed up in that ghetto.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 25, 2020)

I keep thinking I should take some photos of bluebells but it seems like other people around here have got that more than covered.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 25, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I keep thinking I should take some photos of bluebells but it seems like other people around here have got that more than covered.



no no no, you can't get enough bluebells.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 25, 2020)

kebabking said:


> no no no, you can't get enough bluebells.



Seems to be a bumper crop of them this year, but soon they'll be gone again, so the more the merrier here!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 25, 2020)

kebabking remind me what camera you're using? It'll take me forever to scroll back through the thread with all these mahoosive pcitures...


----------



## kebabking (Apr 25, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> kebabking remind me what camera you're using? It'll take me forever to scroll back through the thread with all these mahoosive pcitures...



its a sony HX350. 50X optical zoom, with 50X digital zoom. on the 'normal' setting i find that it produces a 'washed out', slightly colourless, too much white light picture that often 'sees through' petals in direct sunlight, so i use a 'pop' or 'toy camera' setting/filter and the colours come out much more vividly.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 25, 2020)

Lazy bike ride this afternoon through Quernmore and Williamson Park


The Ashton Memorial, local landmark in a beautiful park up on a hill that towers over Lancaster. We got married here twenty years ago this summer


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## [62] (Apr 26, 2020)

Out on the Crediton road on my bike. Normally traffic hell even on a Sunday. Great to have the time and mental space to take in the view.


----------



## killer b (Apr 26, 2020)

This epic dead tree


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 26, 2020)

Pastoral scenes in Ravenscourt Park.







How'd that last one get in there


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 26, 2020)

Blue Bells for SpookyFrank


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2020)

New blocks in Leyton.Leyton Marsh Double bridge action on Hackney Marshes Former pub I think, never walked past it before.Mean streets of Clapton.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 26, 2020)

got as far as here today


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 26, 2020)

neonwilderness 
FridgeMagnet 

loving your work


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 26, 2020)

Same scene three ways


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## [62] (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice pics. Is that an old railway bridge *Yuwipi Woman*?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2020)

Just one photo today. The weather was rubbish and I’ve already posted plenty of photos along this bit of the river


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 26, 2020)

[62] said:


> Nice pics. Is that an old railway bridge *Yuwipi Woman*?



Yes, they built a biker/hiker trail over the old railway line.   The trail goes from the middle of Nebraska south into Kansas.  I keep planning a trip to find the end of it, but my schedule hasn't allowed that yet.  There are a number of interesting bridges.  This one was build in 1913 and was put together with heated metal bolts.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## quimcunx (Apr 26, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 209161



Is it checking the buoys are socially distancing?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 26, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> Is it checking the buoys are socially distancing?



Yeah but it's not an easy job.

Because you know, buoys will be buoys.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 26, 2020)

.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 26, 2020)

I had a longer walk this afternoon to make up for walking less throughout most of the week. Walked about 8 miles today but more significantly, according to my phone I've climbed the equivalent of 87 flights of stairs. No wonder my feet and ankles ache! 









Yes, it's that windy on the top of the North Downs...













Back on the long drive to the local school I walked towards in an earlier walk. I got sidetracked last time so didn't walk along this stretch before...









Finally made it to the school grounds...





Wild Garlic...


----------



## Leafster (Apr 26, 2020)

Last week I took photos from the North Downs looking towards London, this week I'm looking south over the Weald and I'm led to believe the very thin strip of hills on the horizon are the South Downs.


















This a bit difficult to see but it's a bat roost in a cave BUT because of a few pesky humans it's had to be all but blocked up. The bats can get in but humans can't.

















Early evening sun...


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 27, 2020)

Love the horse chestnut blossom Leafster


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 27, 2020)

They were quite sentimental about their beasts! The plaque reminds me of communist language about a heavenly promised state/land (glorious heaven, happy lands)


----------



## existentialist (Apr 27, 2020)

yield said:


> View attachment 208635View attachment 208636View attachment 208637View attachment 208633View attachment 208634View attachment 208637View attachment 208638


Beautiful. I wish I lived somewhere like...oh!


----------



## Leafster (Apr 27, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> Love the horse chestnut blossom Leafster


Thanks! They are at various stages of opening around here. I love the way the trees look with all the blossom but they are one of the plants which trigger my mild hay fever.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2020)

Walked 9 miles this morning (as I have a day off) .This is the edge of a squat #oldschool Walthamstow street art .Sales of blue netting hit new peak in Waltham Forest.    (Coppermill Fields.)


----------



## yield (Apr 27, 2020)

How are you finding it on canalside Marty? Wanted to have another walk down the Grand Union but with the joggers and cyclists there isn't enough room?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 27, 2020)

"A new social type was being created by the apartment building, a cool, unemotional personality impervious to the psychological pressures of high-rise life, with minimal needs for privacy, who thrived like an advanced species of machine in the neutral atmosphere. This was the sort of resident who was content to do nothing but sit in his over-priced apartment, watch television with the sound turned down, and wait for his neighbours to make a mistake." J G Ballard - High- rise.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2020)

yield said:


> How are you finding it on canalside Marty? Wanted to have another walk down the Grand Union but with the joggers and cyclists there isn't enough room?


It's ok early morning , but by the afternoon it is troublesome ,so most days I go out in the morning.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2020)

A couple in and around the Head and one of the concrete jungle where I work


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## weepiper (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Ranbay (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 27, 2020)

Picked up my meds through the newly installed cat flap at my doctors


----------



## Leafster (Apr 27, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Picked up my meds through the newly installed cat flap at my doctors   View attachment 209321


That doorbell looks as though it could do with a good clean!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 27, 2020)

Organic banana cotton is available. (Fabric shops on Goldhawk Road.)


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 27, 2020)

Leafster said:


> That doorbell looks as though it could do with a good clean!


I thought the same


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Boru (Apr 27, 2020)

More walking scenes...


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2020)

And one shot from my proper camera too


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 27, 2020)

Joe Wickes this morning (yes he's wearing a suit) - & it was the most bastard hard workout yet.

I dug a hole, well a trench for potatoes.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2020)

Bit rainy this morning .Rail bridge over Walthamstow Marshes .Plaque on same bridge. More blue netting on picnic benches .The honest folk of Waltham Forest do not care for the blue netting.


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 28, 2020)

Had a look at my freshly renovated pond before setting out, which appears to be working 



Bottom of the road



Bus shelter

 

Wonderland warning




Twenty five years since I was last up here






Many years ago, a friend had an allotment in here - my daughters used to think it was the Secret Garden



Since the border with England was closed loads of flags have been appearing on the estate


----------



## Boru (Apr 28, 2020)

Lovely pics everyone. I am enjoying seeing everyones locale each day.

This last pic is of an old well, now sadly not used much so falling into disrepair.. the water is still lovely and fresh.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 28, 2020)

Where did you get those blue skies from Boru? It's been raining all day here.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 28, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Here's that water tower I showed you from miles away yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 208870
> 
> ...


10/10 would grand design


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 28, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> View attachment 209269


Head down in the drizzle, I've been enjoying the wallflowers


----------



## Boru (Apr 28, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Where did you get those blue skies from Boru? It's been raining all day here.



I'm in County Mayo on the west coast of Ireland, tis nice evening now but was overcast most of the morning.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 28, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Head down in the drizzle, I've been enjoying the wallflowers
> 
> View attachment 209524View attachment 209525View attachment 209526View attachment 209527View attachment 209528


Fucking love a moist flower me


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 29, 2020)

Wet walk geocaching...



This is Milford Common, in the First World War the Canadians were stationed here and they built a baseball pitch, inside the geocache is a picture...


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 29, 2020)

That's brilliant Bahnhof Strasse - were your girls impressed though?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 29, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> That's brilliant Bahnhof Strasse - were your girls impressed though?



The younger one was, BB1 is 16, so it would take My Chemical Romance to go conga-ing past to raise her interest in anything past meh...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2020)

Boru said:


> I'm in County Mayo on the west coast of Ireland, tis nice evening now but was overcast most of the morning.


My dad was from Mayo , little place called Binghamstown


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2020)

Lea Bridge Road crossing the Lea (Lea Bridge Road Bridge

Hackney Marshes Pavilion, an Olympic legacy I think. Bridge from Hackney Marshes over the Lea.gate in Clapton/Homerton #borderlands


----------



## Boru (Apr 29, 2020)

marty21 said:


> My dad was from Mayo , little place called Binghamstown


 Very nice, lovely spot down there on mullet peninsula, go down there for spins a few times a year.. wild place in wintertime. I'm down near Westport.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2020)

Boru said:


> Very nice, lovely spot down there on mullet peninsula, go down there for spins a few times a year.. wild place in wintertime. I'm down near Westport.


I used to spend the summers there as a kid , haven't been in about 20 years now though.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 29, 2020)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 209650
> Lea Bridge Road crossing the Lea (Lea Bridge Road Bridge



Are they those brand new flats 'starting from £295,000' for a studio flat? Oh how I laugh every time I drive past there.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Are they those brand new flats 'starting from £295,000' for a studio flat? Oh how I laugh every time I drive past there.


No idea how much they cost but yeah, fairly new - maybe in the last couple of years - used to be a scrap yard there


----------



## Boru (Apr 29, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I used to spend the summers there as a kid , haven't been in about 20 years now though.


You should try to come when things get back to normal, if travel is possible. It has changed a lot in last twenty years, but still very rural and quiet in wintertime. Lots of mayo people in England, a river of emigration over decades, has only stemmed slightly in recent times. It's a different world here in summertime and lots of our 'tourists' are mainly returned locals.. stay healthy and keep taking the pics.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2020)

Boru said:


> You should try to come when things get back to normal, if travel is possible. It has changed a lot in last twenty years, but still very rural and quiet in wintertime. Lots of mayo people in England, a river of emigration over decades, has only stemmed slightly in recent times. It's a different world here in summertime and lots of our 'tourists' are mainly returned locals.. stay healthy and keep taking the pics.


Of the 14 kids in Dad's family , only 1 remained at the house , 3 have returned after retiring , the majority lived & died in England.


----------



## Boru (Apr 29, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Of the 14 kids in Dad's family , only 1 remained at the house , 3 have returned after retiring , the majority lived & died in England.



That's a very common occurrence here and my own family replicates that experience, children holidaying in Ireland during summer and adults retiring home in their later years. It is very hard to return here after a few decades and can be a big culture shock for older people who remember an older, less urban living ireland.


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 29, 2020)

Some more cardiff pics.
￼￼


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## clicker (Apr 30, 2020)

Boru said:


> Lovely pics everyone. I am enjoying seeing everyones locale each day.
> View attachment 209515
> This last pic is of an old well, now sadly not used much so falling into disrepair.. the water is still lovely and fresh.


I had an uncle living in Mount Talbot, Roscommon years ago. An amazing man with fantastical topiary , but no running water. Whenever we stayed we'd be sent a good mile down the road to a very similar well to fetch water. You had to walk in a good way through the woods to find it. It was icy cold and fresh as you like. You'd hope for a passing tractor on the way back for a lift. 
Mount Talbot did have a hand pump , opposite a shop measuring ten by ten, but well stocked with Silver mints and Tayto. God knows why it was always out of action. But when it was eventually fixed, I missed that old well. Hope it's still being used.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2020)

clicker said:


> I had an uncle living in Mount Talbot, Roscommon years ago. An amazing man with fantastical topiary , but no running water. Whenever we stayed we'd be sent a good mile down the road to a very similar well to fetch water. You had to walk in a good way through the woods to find it. It was icy cold and fresh as you like. You'd hope for a passing tractor on the way back for a lift.
> Mount Talbot did have a hand pump , opposite a shop measuring ten by ten, but well stocked with Silver mints and Tayto. God knows why it was always out of action. But when it was eventually fixed, I missed that old well. Hope it's still being used.


I remember as a kid in the early 70s going down to the well on the family farm near Binghamstown,  Mayo, I don't think they got running water til some time in the 70s. Peat fires as well .


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2020)

Mabley Park, Homerton .View of the Olympic Stadium along the Lea  .Hackney Marshes


----------



## strung out (Apr 30, 2020)

Next to the GWR train depot in Bristol.


----------



## Boru (Apr 30, 2020)

clicker said:


> I had an uncle living in Mount Talbot, Roscommon years ago. An amazing man with fantastical topiary , but no running water. Whenever we stayed we'd be sent a good mile down the road to a very similar well to fetch water. You had to walk in a good way through the woods to find it. It was icy cold and fresh as you like. You'd hope for a passing tractor on the way back for a lift.
> Mount Talbot did have a hand pump , opposite a shop measuring ten by ten, but well stocked with Silver mints and Tayto. God knows why it was always out of action. But when it was eventually fixed, I missed that old well. Hope it's still being used.


Very nice memories, especially the tractor spins and the silvermints. The water scheme here was improved over twenty years ago so people no longer use the wells regularly. Before that the water in the taps was not so nice to drink so people used the wells for drinking water and the piped water for washing machines, baths and everything else. There are several other wells locally, I will try and get some pics.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 30, 2020)

Long walk this morning...




And in to the woods...




Made it all the way to Hereford. Seems there’s some kind of army business in the area...




And here’s The Boat House...


----------



## Boru (Apr 30, 2020)

Well..

Well...



Well...



Well, well, well three holes in the ground.
God, you'd make a cow laugh..
But not this one.


.. or this sleepy head either..


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 30, 2020)

APPLAUD, CITIZENS


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 30, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> APPLAUD, CITIZENS
> 
> View attachment 209828




We are at war with Coronavirus, we have always been at war with Coronavirus...


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## WouldBe (Apr 30, 2020)

Boru said:


> .. or this sleepy head either..
> View attachment 209822


Worn out after chopping wood.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 30, 2020)

About to get wet


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 30, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> We are at war with Coronavirus, we have always been at war with Coronavirus...


We should forget The Clap and have a Two Minutes Hate of Coronavirus instead. Imagine the scenes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2020)

Down brick lane


----------



## nemoanonemo (Apr 30, 2020)

Picked the wrong time for a walk. Rear view during a hasty retreat from Ruskin Park in the rain.


----------



## Almor (May 1, 2020)

Alert level three and I'm back to ubering food but I took these when I dropped my partner and her daughter off most of the way up a hill for them to bike up, along, down and home.





I could post pictures of the food I've left on people's doorsteps that uber keeps hassling me to take, except that I'm ignoring it and just waiting to see people come out for their stuff because it seems harsh to just take a photo and fuck off
😕


----------



## chainsawjob (May 1, 2020)

An evening walk after the rain, wet ponies, closed play park, skate ramp, old oaks, May blossom and bluebells.


----------



## marty21 (May 1, 2020)

Footbridge, Walthamstow Marshes. #bluenettinggate continues! It was ripped off by disgruntled citizens a few days ago, now it's back.Hackney Marshes .#lifegoals


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 1, 2020)

Just me, BB2 and the mutt today, so went to my favourite place round here...


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 1, 2020)

And a cheeky video


----------



## clicker (May 1, 2020)

So good to hear the waves  .


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 1, 2020)

clicker said:


> So good to hear the waves  .


Watching them was so soothing   sorry for terrible sound quality..it was pretty windy.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 1, 2020)

Fletchers in Shepherd's Bush Market, one of the stalls still open (the food ones generally are but it's mostly fabrics, luggage, and household goods there).


----------



## bimble (May 1, 2020)

Weirdness.  The window of a closed men’s clothes shop in town.


----------



## kebabking (May 1, 2020)

bimble said:


> Weirdness.  The window of a closed men’s clothes shop in town.
> View attachment 209983



I like that tweed....


----------



## planetgeli (May 1, 2020)

It was doing about 600mph. Trainer jet. I also missed a Hercules.


----------



## dessiato (May 1, 2020)

Tomorrow I will be allowed out for exercise. Start of week 8 of lock down.  I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 1, 2020)

A different  bit of the Tyne for a change


----------



## quimcunx (May 1, 2020)

Including  different view of the prison.


----------



## nemoanonemo (May 1, 2020)

On my cycle route at 11am this morning. Fox waiting for the P4 opposite North Dulwich Station. 


View attachment 210008


----------



## BoatieBird (May 1, 2020)

Thanks for that video Clair De Lune, I really needed to see that today   
We should be getting ready to drive up to Glencoe for a week


----------



## ginger_syn (May 1, 2020)

Differant bit of cardiff


----------



## Boru (May 1, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Watching them was so soothing   sorry for terrible sound quality..it was pretty windy.



The waves video is like the scene from the film 'il postino' where he records the waves to send to the poet and narrates. ' waves.. small ones'   it's great film



Edited to add the film clip..


----------



## chainsawjob (May 1, 2020)

Yes, I enjoyed seeing the beach and waves too, even the whooshing wind, thanks Clair De Lune


----------



## Boru (May 1, 2020)

A stroll round the house..


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 2, 2020)

Particularly nice hawthorn (I think) in bloom near the forest path



Meanwhile the locals are at it again...


----------



## Leafster (May 2, 2020)

I headed north for my walk this morning, to Kenley Airfield which is just over the border in the the London Borough of Croydon.





"FOD FREE AREA"









It's less than a couple of miles from where I live but there were so many people about - I'm not used to it anymore!





One of the two tarmac runways





The rifle range





What it says on the tin!

















The White Cliffs of.... Kenley 













Cow Parsley...


----------



## ginger_syn (May 2, 2020)

I was going to go out for a walk but put the radio on and looked out of the windows instead.


----------



## Ground Elder (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Voley (May 2, 2020)

Something large-finned and slow-moving off Cape Cornwall this morning. Current Twitter speculation thinks either a Sunfish or a basking shark.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2020)

Nessie on holiday


----------



## quimcunx (May 2, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Nessie on holiday



#natureishealing


----------



## quimcunx (May 2, 2020)

Someone got bored of hedge trimming.


The prison from yet another angle.


----------



## Ground Elder (May 2, 2020)

Voley said:


> Something large-finned and slow-moving off Cape Cornwall this morning. Current Twitter speculation thinks either a Sunfish or a basking shark.


 I've been keeping my eyes peeled for basking sharks, having occasionally seen them in Mount's Bay.  Dolphins would be good as well


----------



## Voley (May 2, 2020)

Ground Elder said:


> I've been keeping my eyes peeled for basking sharks, having occasionally seen them in Mount's Bay.  Dolphins would be good as well


Dud you see that humpback whale in Mounts Bay recently? I missed that. Never seen a whale and would love to. There was one off Lands End last Summer too.


----------



## weepiper (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Saffy (May 2, 2020)

I love all the shade of green there are at this time of year.


----------



## Ground Elder (May 2, 2020)

Voley said:


> Dud you see that humpback whale in Mounts Bay recently? I missed that. Never seen a whale and would love to. There was one off Lands End last Summer too.


 I missed that one as well, but I do miss most things. I really need a decent pair of binoculars - I spent ages the other day staring at rock that was impersonating a seal 



Saffy said:


> I love all the shade of green there are at this time of year.


 I was really struck by all different greens today, but to be fair I had smoked a large pipe before setting out


----------



## marty21 (May 2, 2020)

Walthamstow Wetlands , the bridge is the London Overground.Also the Wetlands.Middlesex Filter beds South Millfields Park .


----------



## A380 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## kebabking (May 2, 2020)

NavEx. teaching #2(9) map reading, for school. DadSchool is, like, waaaaaaay cooler than SchoolSchool....


----------



## A380 (May 2, 2020)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 210261
> View attachment 210262
> View attachment 210263
> View attachment 210265View attachment 210266
> ...


Presumably, as you have a commission, it's your young children trying, and failing, to teach you to read a map...


----------



## kebabking (May 2, 2020)




----------



## planetgeli (May 2, 2020)

A380 said:


> View attachment 210258View attachment 210259



Stoke Bruerne?


----------



## A380 (May 2, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Stoke Bruerne?



No Willington Lock on the Ouse . 3 miles downstream from Bedford.

I like Stoke Bruerne , but it’s probably just a little too far in lockdown.


----------



## planetgeli (May 2, 2020)

A380 said:


> No Willington Lock on the Ouse . 3 miles downstream from Bedford.
> 
> I like Stoke Bruerne , but it’s probably too far in lockdown...



WTF? I lived 4 miles from Willington and never knew it had a lock on the Ouse.


----------



## A380 (May 2, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> WTF? I lived 4 miles from Willington and never knew it had a lock on the Ouse.


TBF they have made a lot more of the path/ cycle way along the old railway. Bedford, Danish Camp, Sandy over the last 10 (?) years.


----------



## Spymaster (May 2, 2020)

The advert on the bus stop bang outside the entrance to Regent’s Park mosque.



I doubt the punters are too happy


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2020)

i dunno - it's underwear, not outerwear


----------



## kebabking (May 2, 2020)

A380 said:


> Presumably, as you have a commission, it's your young children trying, and failing, to teach you to read a map...



I do not need to be able to read a map, a map is _tactical, _while I work at the _operational _level.

Small map, big hand. The Operational Art.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 2, 2020)

Just walked down the high street to the state sanctioned shop, the offy. This is the Spoons, been like this for 6 weeks now, seems the last person to leave forgot to switch them off...


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 2, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (May 2, 2020)

And a few from previous days that I didn't get around to posting because our broadband crapped out:


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 2, 2020)

Voley said:


> Dud you see that humpback whale in Mounts Bay recently? I missed that. Never seen a whale and would love to. There was one off Lands End last Summer too.



We went to Cork last autumn and took a boat out to see them, definitely give it a go if you can as it's amazing watching them.


----------



## chainsawjob (May 3, 2020)




----------



## May Kasahara (May 3, 2020)

Banstead Woods putting on a good show for us yesterday.


----------



## A380 (May 3, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Just walked down the high street to the state sanctioned shop, the offy. This is the Spoons, been like this for 6 weeks now, seems the last person to leave forgot to switch them off...
> 
> View attachment 210344



That’s like a really really shit version of the chapter in  ‘On the Beach’ where a man goes ashore in a radiation suit to find the source of a transmission coming from Seattle...


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 3, 2020)

Some from yesterday


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> View attachment 210479
> Some from yesterday


Is your local park Jurassic Park?


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2020)

Some sort of comment on capitalism and the pandemic Issues with home schooling Tiny vertical garden Steampunks in E17


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 3, 2020)

Been out on my bike again today, first time I have left the Godalming Hundred in six weeks...

moomoo




River Wey dammed...


----------



## Epona (May 3, 2020)

Saw this handsome fella when we were out shopping on Friday


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 3, 2020)

ARE YOUR SHOES KILLING YOU


----------



## BoatieBird (May 4, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Stoke Bruerne?



We're pretty close to stoke bruerne, but it's off the walk list atm. The CRT have asked people not to walk along towpaths where there are boats moored.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 4, 2020)

A couple from yesterday


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> We're pretty close to stoke bruerne, but it's off the walk list atm. The CRT have asked people not to walk along towpaths where there are boats moored.


Loads of people live on boats in Hackney,  no restrictions on the tow paths.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 4, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Loads of people live on boats in Hackney,  no restrictions on the tow paths.



Loads of signs up around here








						Coronavirus | Canal & River Trust
					

In these unprecedented times we are supporting the national effort to keep everyone safe, while making sure everyone still has the opportunity to visit our waterways, which can make us feel happier and healthier.




					canalrivertrust.org.uk


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> Loads of signs up around here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There should be restrictions,  but I haven't seen any around the River Lea , which in London is a canal/river hybrid.


----------



## Leafster (May 4, 2020)

I didn't get a walk in yesterday. Instead I did some work in the garden. Surprisingly, I still managed to rack up 1½ miles just walking around the garden.

Not many photos from this morning's walk as it's one of my regular short routes. What I did notice was the birdsong. It was amazingly beautiful with so little car noise in the background. 

I also noticed the very strong smell of wild garlic!

Lovely bark...





Possibly the last of the bluebells surrounded by some of the wild garlic...


----------



## Cid (May 4, 2020)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 210514Steampunks in E17



Phlegm, late of Sheffield. I wouldn't quite call it steampunk, though there's an element of that in there.


----------



## Part 2 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2020)

Wick Woods A12 , I liked the bridge framing the bridge shaped building Leyton Marsh.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 4, 2020)

The Atlantic Wall...


----------



## May Kasahara (May 4, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> ARE YOUR SHOES KILLING YOU
> 
> View attachment 210600



You laugh, but the UK is on track to have the highest shoe death rate in Europe


----------



## Shirl (May 4, 2020)

These are all less than 100yards from home. I do walk much further though


----------



## Shirl (May 4, 2020)

Jesus, I changed to full image and they're bloody massive now. Sorry


----------



## kebabking (May 4, 2020)

Shirl said:


> Jesus, I changed to full image and they're bloody massive now. Sorry



Big pictures are good. Small picture of a cow - bit of morale. Big picture of a cow - lots of morale.

Small picture good, big picture better.


----------



## Shirl (May 4, 2020)

Here's today's pic. Yorkshire barn, you can just see the bit of blue string that failed to hold the corrugated roof panel on.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 4, 2020)

Shirl said:


> Here's today's pic. Yorkshire barn, you can just see the bit of blue string that failed to hold the corrugated roof panel on.
> View attachment 210724



If that is Yorkshire barn then of course it is God’s own barn. He should use the lockdown to spruce it up a bit, the slack fucker.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 4, 2020)

Todays effort.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 4, 2020)

Instead of our usual “round the golf course” walk we decided to walk over the golf course and had a bit of an explore. Lots of people doing the same. It’s not a clear picture, but this is kids playing football on the fairway.


----------



## Boudicca (May 4, 2020)

I live very close to the beach but it's at the bottom of the cliff, the car parks are closed and I can't climb the hill for health reasons.  Today I got my house guest to drop me at the pier and pick me up 40 minutes later.


----------



## Boru (May 4, 2020)

Another lovely sunny day here..


----------



## Supine (May 5, 2020)

On the bus to Booths for my weekly shop


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 5, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2020)

Abney Park Cemetery. Hackney Downs New blocks opposite Hackney Downs . 'Interesting' fact, I went to the demolition of the 3 Council blocks that used to stand there, so did Top Gear , who placed a Toyota Pick up Truck on the top of one of the blocks, it survived the demolition and the engine still started.


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 5, 2020)

.


----------



## chainsawjob (May 5, 2020)

Where's the castle Bahnhof Strasse?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 5, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> Where's the castle Bahnhof Strasse?



Guildford.


----------



## chainsawjob (May 5, 2020)

Yesterday's exercise was indoors


You'll all be very interested to know that Joe Wickes had complications from a wrist injury, was in hospital and on morphine over the weekend and isn't allowed to do any exercise now, so his wife did the exercises for him, while he stood around with a clipboard 

Last pic shows how much we've improved (or not!) in the number of squats/burpees/pushups in one minute, since 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Shirl (May 5, 2020)

From today's walk


----------



## Boru (May 5, 2020)

Exercise distance increased from 2km to 5km today... Yippee 🐚🦀👣


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 5, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2020)




----------



## WouldBe (May 5, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> I live very close to the beach but it's at the bottom of the cliff, the car parks are closed and I can't climb the hill for health reasons.  Today I got my house guest to drop me at the pier and pick me up 40 minutes later.
> 
> View attachment 210759


Not following social distancing.


----------



## kebabking (May 5, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Not following social distancing.



How can a houseguest practice social distancing?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2020)

kebabking said:


> How can a houseguest practice social distancing?


He’s referring to the gulls


----------



## chainsawjob (May 6, 2020)

Borrowed dog No.1 (working Cocker), lungwort (apparently the flowers look like lungs), pond, borrowed dog No. 2 (Springer, likes swimming  ), cow!


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 6, 2020)

Parkour!


----------



## Fez909 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Fez909 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Fez909 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 6, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2020)

#bluenettinggate , Drinkers 2 Rangers 2.Hackney Henge in Middlesex Filter Beds something about #5gcovidconspiracy


----------



## yield (May 6, 2020)




----------



## pesh (May 6, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> View attachment 210997


go back with a red marker and correct and grade the work.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 6, 2020)




----------



## wayward bob (May 6, 2020)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Parkour!


hazard tape/blue netting fail


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 6, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> hazard tape/blue netting fail


There’s hazard tape today.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 6, 2020)




----------



## wayward bob (May 6, 2020)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> There’s hazard tape today.


i wonder why?


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 6, 2020)




----------



## aqua (May 6, 2020)

Can't post the right way 🤦‍♀️


----------



## rubbershoes (May 6, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> View attachment 211058View attachment 211059View attachment 211060View attachment 211061



Those steps must have smelt lovely


----------



## rubbershoes (May 6, 2020)




----------



## PursuedByBears (May 6, 2020)

Clougha Pike (Lancaster) today


----------



## Shirl (May 6, 2020)

Today's walk.
Pigs, chickens and tumbledown house.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2020)




----------



## kebabking (May 6, 2020)

out at 6.20 this morning. deliciously cool with a light frost - not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Ground Elder (May 6, 2020)

Walked the alternative route today, although I've never been sure what this route is an alternative to.

 

Bumper crop of cherry 

 
Bypass bridge


----------



## WouldBe (May 6, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 211159


Disused or not running due to solar output?


----------



## chainsawjob (May 6, 2020)

Yellow irises, boots & daisies, beech, b&w, shed


----------



## Sweet FA (May 6, 2020)

Hello ladies. 







Surely there can't be a massive market for actual magazine porn? Searched ABC figures but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 6, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Just walked down the high street to the state sanctioned shop, the offy. This is the Spoons, been like this for 6 weeks now, seems the last person to leave forgot to switch them off...
> 
> View attachment 210344


The one nearest me's had its lights on the whole time too.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 6, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> The one nearest me's had its lights on the whole time too.


Anyone considering liberating some booze can see it's been taken away.  Plus if you do break in to nick the lovely decor or something, plod can see you from the street.

Added bonus of wasting electricity and adding to global warming.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 6, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (May 6, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> View attachment 211186



I can't not hear that in my head in your accent now


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 6, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I can't not hear that in my head in your accent now


Sorry about that


----------



## Saffy (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Clair De Lune (May 6, 2020)

Sorry about the shoddy filming at the start..it cos I was taking my shoes off so I could paddle ...and the shrieking..but sea got into my knickers so..forgive me.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2020)

that beach looks familiar, think i've been on it visiting a good mate - lots of elderly daily swimmers, but maybe not right now!


----------



## Boru (May 7, 2020)

Whitethorn in bloom.. open and closed petals..


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 7, 2020)

Super Vet...


----------



## Shirl (May 7, 2020)

I took this photo to remind me that I've never walked on this footpath. It should take me all the way home if I don't get lost.


----------



## chainsawjob (May 7, 2020)

Early morning dew, sky, invasive species (rhodedendron) but pretty, misletoe in acacia tree, violets, baby holly leaves, 'ay for the 'orses


----------



## ginger_syn (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Boru (May 7, 2020)

Corona cleanup inspiration. A week or so ago I posted a pic of a well which had become very overgrown and this evening I passed it again and it has had an overhaul, all brambles and overgrowth cleared and stones cleaned. Community spirit rising.. I had collected three black bin bags of cans, bottles, plastic shite and other rubbish in the 600 or so metres of hedgerow and roadside ditch near me and others seem to be doing the same.. ✌✌🔥👌


----------



## neonwilderness (May 7, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2020)

Little spot on Hackney Marshes I like to stop at .Footbridge from the marshes towards the Olympic site.View from the A12 along the River Lea .River Lea close to the Lea Bridge Road.


----------



## Cid (May 7, 2020)

Mate has been fiddling with signs:



(formerly Castmaster roll co ltd)


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2020)

Benches for folk , not part of a cafe .


A lot of street art in this part of Walthamstow 

Opposite side of the street.

The blue netting saga continues #thestruggleisreal


----------



## kebabking (May 8, 2020)




----------



## belboid (May 8, 2020)

Quite how a tree manifests its interfaithiness I'm  not sure.


----------



## Spymaster (May 8, 2020)

Bollocks to exercise. I'm smoking a sneaky VE Day bifta in the local park.


----------



## Shirl (May 8, 2020)

Almost home


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 8, 2020)

Lune valley and the coast today


----------



## quimcunx (May 8, 2020)

View attachment 211488

Maybe in the post covid world building flats without balconies will contravene human rights laws. 

Went streatham for the first time since lockdown.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 8, 2020)

I'm shooting more negative film rather than phone or Polaroid while out now, and it takes a while to get the colour developed as I have to post it off and the post is slow, but will be sure to massively spam this thread when I get some back 🤘


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 8, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm shooting more negative film rather than phone or Polaroid while out now, and it takes a while to get the colour developed as I have to post it off and the post is slow, but will be sure to massively spam this thread when I get some back 🤘


It's my best thread since the someone shat on the train one


----------



## Leafster (May 8, 2020)

Long walk today...

Alpacas, I think





















750 year old yew









No, I don't know what it's for either





Damn that auto-focus! 





Old man's beard


----------



## Leafster (May 8, 2020)

An appropriate epitaph for today


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 8, 2020)

Alpacas get an auto-like.


----------



## Spymaster (May 8, 2020)

Leafster said:


> An appropriate epitaph for today


Outstanding!


----------



## ginger_syn (May 8, 2020)

Today's effort
There's a few as I was trying out my new phone


----------



## chainsawjob (May 8, 2020)

Clover, trees & field, tree hugging, branch truncated & bracket fungi, bracken


----------



## mx wcfc (May 8, 2020)

Sloworm!  Only the second I’ve seen.


----------



## Supine (May 8, 2020)

First walk in three weeks


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 8, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Alpacas get an auto-like.


----------



## chainsawjob (May 9, 2020)

Supine said:


> First walk in three weeksView attachment 211545



Great tree and reflection, the countryside too, stone walls and sheep  I miss seeing that. Bet you were glad to get back out there.


----------



## Espresso (May 9, 2020)

Two photos from this morning's march along the prom. I went on the beach a bit further down too. Glorious today.
t take any photos.


----------



## kebabking (May 9, 2020)




----------



## A380 (May 9, 2020)

May have overdone the cycling today...


(planetgeli can you spot what’s left of today’s Bedfordshire landmark?)


----------



## planetgeli (May 9, 2020)

A380 said:


> (planetgeli can you spot what’s left of today’s Bedfordshire landmark?)



That'll be the remnants of Stewartby brickworks I presume.


----------



## A380 (May 9, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> That'll be the remnants of Stewartby brickworks I presume.
> [/QUOTY
> 
> Yep, the last four, and I don’t think they will be around much longer...


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 9, 2020)

Where the river Conder flows out into Morecambe Bay


This used to be a lovely pub 


I don't know what's happening here


----------



## Griff (May 9, 2020)

London E11.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 9, 2020)




----------



## cyril_smear (May 9, 2020)

Epona said:


> Saw this handsome fella when we were out shopping on FridayView attachment 210587



he/she is up late/early. Me and daughter spotted one at 2pm the other week, but I think it had been spooked rather than out for a stroll.


----------



## not a trot (May 9, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Sloworm!  Only the second I’ve seen.
> View attachment 211541



We have one in the garden, spotted it a couple of times. No idea how to post pics (help). Hoping the mutt don't get it as they're quite rare.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 9, 2020)

not a trot said:


> No idea how to post pics (help).


I post pics direct from my phone - ie I open Urban on my phone.  There a box that says "attach file",  press that, then press the photo library and pick your photo.  I'm on an iphone 6. I'm rubbish at computers too.


----------



## kebabking (May 9, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> I post pics direct from my phone - ie I open Urban on my phone.  There a box that says "attach file",  press that, then press the photo library and pick your photo.  I'm on an iphone 6. I'm rubbish at computers too.



Same on Android - dead easy.


----------



## not a trot (May 9, 2020)

Sorry still getting used to phone. Relaying the patio and worm appeared. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 9, 2020)

The river Trent was like glass today, never seen it so still. Wasn't that long ago it was going at 40mph and eating large swathes of the countryside.


----------



## not a trot (May 9, 2020)

And here's the mutt taking the wife for her permitted exercise.


----------



## Boru (May 9, 2020)

Just one from stroll this evening.. lambs are getting more lively by the day..


----------



## rubbershoes (May 9, 2020)

Lovely walk today up to the next village (Deliverance country) then getting lost on the way down


----------



## ginger_syn (May 9, 2020)




----------



## quimcunx (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Supine (May 9, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2020)

Swans & Signets ! On the River Lea .Male House Sparrow on the River Lea .Coot nest on the River Lea , this has been a Coot nesting spot for several years.Swan nest on Walthamstow Marshes.


Very birdy today , did go looking for a cuckoo that had been spotted near the Marina , but failed to see or hear it .


----------



## existentialist (May 10, 2020)

On Friday, I went for a walk down to the shoreline - a bit of rock cut off from the main beach path by the high tide. Not very far, but a big fuckoff hill to climb back up again afterwards.

Looking out across the Taf estuary - the bump behind the bit on the left (Craig Ddu) is Ferryside, on the right is St John's Hill and behind that the marshes of the Ginst. Right over on the horizon is the Gower.


St John's Hill (went up that today), and a little bit of the Laugharne foreshore.


Little bit of sun glinting off Craig Ddu (on the Llanybri peninsula)...and lots of water. This is mudflats with a little stream at low tide.


The evening sun is just imparting a bit of a glow to a house at Pentowyn (it's possible that the house IS Pentowyn!)


----------



## existentialist (May 10, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> View attachment 211186View attachment 211187


Did you make the heart, Clair De Lune?


----------



## existentialist (May 10, 2020)

Today's Government-Approved Exercise was a 3-4 mile walk over St John's Hill. I was too busy puffing my way up the hill to take many pictures, but I grabbed a couple.

A somewhat overexposed dog rose (take your sunglasses off before photographing!)


More wild roses, and a bit too much sun.



Blossom, hawthorn I think...


Panoramic view of the Three Estuaries, at half tide. High Voltage might recognise this view.


Wisteria, on the road back down into Laugharne.


----------



## quimcunx (May 10, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> View attachment 206356





This windmill, in Brixton, is operating and donating the flour to food banks. It is also being sold in a tiny shop nearby so I'm gonna buy some.









						Brixton Windmill's sails keep turning
					

Brixton Windmill and Friends of Windmill Gardens are working hard to continue to deliver a service to the local community and retailers despite the coronavirus pandemic.  Although it has had to postpone events in the gardens, it has increased its milling capacity and is supporting two local foodba




					brixtonblog.com


----------



## Leafster (May 10, 2020)

It's been overcast, a little misty and just a bit blowy today. I decided to follow a few paths and tracks I'd spotted on other walks but hadn't ventured down.









This track is more or less a straight line running for almost a mile





















My first attempt at a stitched panorama





It's not always pretty in the countryside













I found some more water but I suspect it's man-made being 220m up on the top of a field.













It's definitely a bit misty over the Weald today but look at the buttercups


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 10, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Did you make the heart, Clair De Lune?



I did.
I upcycled it and will be selling it on etsy as a lockdown jigsaw.


----------



## WouldBe (May 10, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> View attachment 211750View attachment 211751View attachment 211752View attachment 211753View attachment 211754


Nice brickwork or pissed Brickie.


----------



## marty21 (May 11, 2020)

Bought a car from this slightly dodgy looking place in Homerton about 11 years ago , got 9 years out of Gunther (A green Golf) . newish Academy School on Homerton High Street .A heron , on a bridge, in Clapton.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 11, 2020)

This is the field in Hampshire where Jarvis Cocker left an important part of his brain...



And so mooched around the rest of the area this morning, very windy...


----------



## planetgeli (May 11, 2020)

^

Even though that's a fairly undefined picture Bahnhof Strasse I'm pretty sure your bird there is a nuthatch. In case you were wondering.


----------



## Boru (May 11, 2020)

The light at the end of the tunnel ...


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 11, 2020)

Saw a kestrel flying right by me today while I was cycling along the riverbank. He was doing the classic hover-hover swoop going back and forth, not ten feet away from me. Best opportunity I've ever had to get a good picture and...no card in my camera. Still in my laptop back at home. So you'll have to take my word for it


----------



## not a trot (May 11, 2020)

M3 motorway 15 minutes ago. On my into work for a few hours.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2020)




----------



## kebabking (May 11, 2020)

we started out at 6.15 this morning. gorgeous, but very cold in the wind - fantastic walk. we even socked it to the man by having a picnic...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 11, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> ^
> 
> Even though that's a fairly undefined picture Bahnhof Strasse I'm pretty sure your bird there is a nuthatch. In case you were wondering.



I was wondering, thanks. We get them on our feeder in the garden, eating upside down seems to be their thing, but this fella was too far away for my poor eyes to see what he was, so ta!


----------



## existentialist (May 11, 2020)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 212027View attachment 212028
> View attachment 212029
> View attachment 212030
> View attachment 212031
> ...


You got the kebabprincesses out of the house at 0615???


----------



## chainsawjob (May 11, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> The river Trent was like glass today, never seen it so still. Wasn't that long ago it was going at 40mph and eating large swathes of the countryside.
> 
> View attachment 211715


Beautiful, it's like a mill pond, and all those hawthorns (looks like). Fond memories of the Trent.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 11, 2020)

Been in all day feeling super low in energy. But this eve I just had to get out for a march...so I'm watching the sun fade with a cider on the beach.


----------



## chainsawjob (May 11, 2020)

Bog cotton, the foals are born (this weekend I think), tall trees in the wind, no kids at school


----------



## kebabking (May 11, 2020)

existentialist said:


> You got the kebabprincesses out of the house at 0615???



No drama. Stand to starts at 0430L...


----------



## Marty1 (May 12, 2020)

Heron taking off from rock on right.


----------



## existentialist (May 12, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Been in all day feeling super low in energy. But this eve I just had to get out for a march...so I'm watching the sun fade with a cider on the beach. View attachment 212040


That's a lovely view!


----------



## kebabking (May 12, 2020)

-2c at 0610 this morning...

somewhere over the Moon. Air France, somewhere over Monmouth at 40,000ft...

amy twitchers about? smaller than a hens egg (but not tiny), very flat, matte green - came out of an Oak tree...

crap photo, but a Fallow fawn - body about the size of a cat, long spindly legs. included for the uber-cuteness...


----------



## Leafster (May 12, 2020)

Beautiful photos kebabking ! It was cold here but not below freezing although it came pretty close. 

The egg might be a blackbird's but I'm not an expert.


----------



## WouldBe (May 12, 2020)

Leafster said:


> Beautiful photos kebabking ! It was cold here but not below freezing although it came pretty close.
> 
> The egg might be a blackbird's but I'm not an expert.


Blackbirds eggs are a sky blue all over and about 20mm long. That rings a bell but can't remember what it is.


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2020)

Day 50 #thestruggleisreal #bluenettinggate

Near Blackhorse Rd Tube

#stripes (next to the previous pic)


----------



## planetgeli (May 12, 2020)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 212098
> amy twitchers about? smaller than a hens egg (but not tiny), very flat, matte green - came out of an Oak tree...



Was cold wasn't it. Anyway, fairly impossible to tell from your pic because I'm not sure that's showing a true colour on my devices but almost certainly from a crow of some sort, which sort take your pick from here.








						How To Identify Bird Egg Shells - Woodland Trust
					

Found a fragment of eggshell? Here's a quick illustrated guide to the common UK bird eggs too help you find out which species it's from.




					www.woodlandtrust.org.uk


----------



## brogdale (May 12, 2020)

Today's Northerly Arctic air mass flow gave some very clear views across our, temporarily, unpolluted Capital.

Here's a distant, annotated view of the biggest buildings of the City from the Southern edge of the old Croydon airport.



Without guff:


----------



## WouldBe (May 12, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Was cold wasn't it. Anyway, fairly impossible to tell from your pic because I'm not sure that's showing a true colour on my devices but almost certainly from a crow of some sort, which sort take your pick from here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks more like a pheasant egg to me depending on the size.   

Not a very comprehensive list though.


----------



## planetgeli (May 12, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Looks more like a pheasant egg to me depending on the size.
> 
> Not a very comprehensive list though.



Do pheasants eggs fall out of Oak trees? Do you ever read anything properly before you post?


----------



## WouldBe (May 12, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Do pheasants eggs fall out of Oak trees? Do you ever read anything properly before you post?


Depends where the pheasant was. I've seen birds lay eggs in mid flight before and pheasants can fly 

All the crow family you said the egg could be from all have blotches on them and that egg doesn't.


----------



## Ground Elder (May 12, 2020)




----------



## WouldBe (May 12, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Do pheasants eggs fall out of Oak trees? Do you ever read anything properly before you post?


That egg hasn't hatched it looks like some bird has broken into it to eat it so it also depends on where the bird found it and where it took it to eat it.

kebabking did you see it fall out of the tree or was it just on the floor under the tree?


----------



## planetgeli (May 12, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> That egg hasn't hatched it looks like some bird has broken into it to eat it so it also depends on where the bird found it and where it took it to eat it.



Good to see you've started reading now. You mardy pangolin.


----------



## Leafster (May 12, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Today's Northerly Arctic air mass flow gave some very clear views across our, temporarily, unpolluted Capital.
> 
> Here's a distant, annotated view of the biggest buildings of the City from the Southern edge of the old Croydon airport.
> 
> ...


It's interesting to compare the view you get from Croydon airport with the ones I got earlier up thread from just off the Meridian on the North Downs. All the tall buildings look close together on yours yet they are more spaced out on mine. I don't know how to put "the guff" on mine but there's the same buildings plus more off to the west.





Plus this one just to the left of the one above also shows Croydon and the Wembley Arch.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 12, 2020)

Cattail pond.




Eastern Choke Cherry


----------



## Voley (May 12, 2020)




----------



## WouldBe (May 12, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Good to see you've started reading now. You mardy pangolin.


Shame you can't compare pictures.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 12, 2020)

A couple of years ago I was watching one of these birds and a guy comes over.  The first thing he does is yell "Oh, look at the bird!"


----------



## brogdale (May 12, 2020)

Leafster said:


> It's interesting to compare the view you get from Croydon airport with the ones I got earlier up thread from just off the Meridian on the North Downs. All the tall buildings look close together on yours yet they are more spaced out on mine. I don't know how to put "the guff" on mine but there's the same buildings plus more off to the west.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm always amazed by differing aspects of the big buildings that you get from different parts of outer London. There's sometimes that "what's the Shard doing there?" moment!  

I really like your pics and especially the one showing Croydon and the Saffron Tower.

I wish my phone had a better camera, but it's a bit old and a iPhone 5C handmedown, so my landscapes are always a bit blurred.


----------



## Leafster (May 12, 2020)

brogdale said:


> I'm always amazed by differing aspects of the big buildings that you get from different parts of outer London. *There's sometimes that "what's the Shard doing there?" moment!*
> 
> I really like your pics and especially the one showing Croydon and the Saffron Tower.
> 
> I wish my phone had a better camera, but it's a bit old and a iPhone 5C handmedown, so my landscapes are always a bit blurred.


I know what you mean. That's got to be the Crystal Palace Transmitter in my photo but in my head it should be over to the right! 

Your photos are pretty good for a phone. My photos of Croydon and London were taken on a Canon EOS 600D with a 55-250mm lens but I was battling with the wind at about 240 metres up on an exposed hillside. I suppose I could have rested it on the back of one of the cows but I wasn't sure how friendly they were!  

There's something to be said for a phone or a small camera - I take a lot of mine with a Canon IXUS 85 (especially the macro pics) which is the size of a fag packet and doesn't require me to carry a bag for the "camera stuff".


----------



## kebabking (May 12, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> That egg hasn't hatched it looks like some bird has broken into it to eat it so it also depends on where the bird found it and where it took it to eat it.
> 
> kebabking did you see it fall out of the tree or was it just on the floor under the tree?



No, it was just lying under the tree - there were two eggs under the same tree. They were identical: completely plain with no patterning or changes of colour. The green was a flat, dull, matte green that had no blue or yellow tinge - had the eggs not been broken with the white of the inside showing, it's unlikely I'd have seen them.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Today's Northerly Arctic air mass flow gave some very clear views across our, temporarily, unpolluted Capital.
> 
> Here's a distant, annotated view of the biggest buildings of the City from the Southern edge of the old Croydon airport.
> 
> ...


Wow, I momentarily confused that view with the view from Brockwell Park


----------



## WouldBe (May 12, 2020)

kebabking said:


> No, it was just lying under the tree - there were two eggs under the same tree. They were identical: completely plain with no patterning or changes of colour. The green was a flat, dull, matte green that had no blue or yellow tinge - had the eggs not been broken with the white of the inside showing, it's unlikely I'd have seen them.


If it was an army khaki colour it was probably a pheasant egg.


----------



## chainsawjob (May 13, 2020)

Not exercise as such, more just standing about, waiting, in a socially-distanced manner... (at least it was fresh-ish air and sunshine, if a bit cold, I walked about a _bit_)


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2020)

5 miles done. It is flowers today:

And an impolite access gap:



That’s quite narrow. I have to squeeze through, and scrape my Jack Wills gillet I got off eBay 😒


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2020)

train crossing Walthamstow Marshes

my view as I cross Walthamstow Marshes .not sure about this footbridge I'm sure it's fine Don't know what I was worried about.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2020)

LOVE URSELF U PRICK


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 13, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I've actually been generally taking Polaroids while out on walks. I feel the need to take something from the outside world that I can hold and say "yeah things still actually exist" in the face of lockdown disassociation.


I've got out of the habit of taking Polaroids now. Partly because Polaroids are uh a bit rubbish a lot of the time, and the cameras that I have tend to fuck up (the best one I have, which I actually got off an urb, I am not lugging out into Virus City). But also I think I'm just getting used to things, which is good as it helps against disassociation which is not great laughs, but does leave you in a massive void of everyday nothing - a 24/7 Long Dark Teatime Of The Soul.

I quite like taking pictures with date stamps I've decided, and also I drag out some of the weird crap that I've got off eBay or Kickstarter over the years, like the Lomography Belair. I might shoot this Russian swing lens panoramic camera I've got and have only ever put a couple of rolls through, or a superwide 21mm lens, or disposable cameras, or half frame, or some shit I dunno.

ETA: eg a couple I took today which was only meant to be one but two came out at once. Cheers camera, not only did I waste an extra shot but they're both crap. I did manage to fiddle with one to make it feathery though.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (May 13, 2020)

A walk around for a couple of hours while the car was at the garage, nice to see somewhere different



Fire station, sweet-smelling, let's just do today, leave a message, borrow a book, river, tudor house, church & forget-me-nots


----------



## mx wcfc (May 13, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> A walk around for a couple of hours while the car was at the garage, nice to see somewhere different
> 
> View attachment 212371View attachment 212372View attachment 212373View attachment 212374View attachment 212375View attachment 212376View attachment 212377View attachment 212378
> 
> Fire station, sweet-smelling, let's just do today, leave a message, borrow a book, river, tudor house, church & forget-me-nots


Hang on.  I recognise those places.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 13, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (May 13, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Hang on.  I recognise those places.


Thought you might


----------



## chainsawjob (May 13, 2020)

I forgot the cat in the churchyard


----------



## mx wcfc (May 13, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> Thought you might


TBH, I've never been up that road with the church, so had no idea where that was.  I've figured out where it is - l'd better have a wander up there.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 13, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2020)

How did that get in there ? 


Wick Woods 


Wick Woods 
Wick Woods


----------



## Voley (May 14, 2020)




----------



## PursuedByBears (May 14, 2020)

Cold Dark North


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 14, 2020)

Warm sunny south...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 14, 2020)

YOU.





Maybe next album cover:


----------



## kebabking (May 14, 2020)




----------



## kebabking (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Ground Elder (May 14, 2020)

Been a tourist today


----------



## rubbershoes (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Shirl (May 14, 2020)

Avoiding nutters


----------



## Shirl (May 14, 2020)

Avoiding the nutters


----------



## chainsawjob (May 14, 2020)

No pics of my walk, but I saw a newt swimming about


----------



## Fez909 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Fez909 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Fez909 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## kebabking (May 15, 2020)

abseiling caterpillar. coz, you know...


----------



## marty21 (May 15, 2020)

The seemingly eternal struggle between the authorities & picnickers,  I thought we could go for picnics again 😰
Local estate, I have noticed more poppies lately .
Lea Bridge Road roundabout. When I moved to Clapton in 1997 this roundabout and the underpass were notorious, mugging central. Looks quite pretty now.


----------



## Shirl (May 15, 2020)

Mum and baby, then daddy, then my favourite hedgerow


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2020)

Did not bother yesterday, was too busy moping. Doing a short walk today (half hour to the shop and back for baccy).


----------



## Shirl (May 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Did not bother yesterday, was too busy moping. Doing a short walk today (half hour to the shop and back for baccy).


I get those days too. I know at the time that moping will only make me feel worse but I just don't have the motivation to deal with it.   
They mostly just come one at a time with me.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 15, 2020)

Took a couple of pano shots which seem to be too large for the server to handle, so you’ll have to take my word it that they were the best shots ever, the Donald of panoramas...


----------



## Leafster (May 15, 2020)

I'm finding less motivation to walk in the week as I'm working from home and don't get an opportunity to walk too far so it's been the same repetitive circuits. I'm still looking forward to the weekend walks as I can get out and explore areas further afield.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 15, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I'm finding less motivation to walk in the week as I'm working from home and don't get an opportunity to walk too far so it's been the same repetitive circuits. I'm still looking forward to the weekend walks as I can get out and explore areas further afield.



The good thing now is we’re officially allowed to venture a bit further for our walks, went to Hayling Island yesterday. Nothing to stop you venturing west towards Dorking or Guildford way now...


----------



## mx wcfc (May 15, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I'm finding less motivation to walk in the week as I'm working from home and don't get an opportunity to walk too far so it's been the same repetitive circuits. I'm still looking forward to the weekend walks as I can get out and explore areas further afield.


Very much the case here too.  The local walks are a bit repetitive,  There are variations, but I'm trying to avoid narrow paths.  There are some lovely walks round here, just a short drive away, but they will be busy, and, eg, the path along the river is a bit narrow at the best of times.


----------



## Leafster (May 15, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The good thing now is we’re officially allowed to venture a bit further for our walks, went to Hayling Island yesterday. Nothing to stop you venturing west towards Dorking or Guildford way now...


I had thought about getting in the car to drive somewhere for my weekend walks. In the past (pre-lockdown), I've done a few around Dorking, Leith Hill and Box Hill which would be quick to get to but there's still a few local areas (in walking distance) I'd like to try at the weekends first. It's really just the weekday ones which have become repetitive when I've only got an hour of free time during my lunch break.


----------



## Voley (May 15, 2020)




----------



## kebabking (May 15, 2020)

a second State Sanctioned Outdoor Recreation period. we went up to Clee Hill (520m) in Shropshire.



am i allowed to take pictures that have bits of Wales in them?


----------



## Boru (May 15, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I'm finding less motivation to walk in the week as I'm working from home and don't get an opportunity to walk too far so it's been the same repetitive circuits. I'm still looking forward to the weekend walks as I can get out and explore areas further afield.



How far are ye officially allowed to travel for walks and exercise? 
We can now travel up to 5km from home for exercise. Further travel distance is allowed for shopping but thats based on rural distances to local town, not someone in Brixton deciding to shop in Watford or Brighton.


----------



## planetgeli (May 15, 2020)

kebabking said:


> a second State Sanctioned Outdoor Recreation period. we went up to Clee Hill (520m) in Shropshire.
> View attachment 212734



Stonechat. We get them here. Did you hear the it's sound? Easy to see how it got it's name. Beautiful bullfinch earlier btw, amazing pics.


----------



## planetgeli (May 15, 2020)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 212666
> Lea Bridge Road roundabout. When I moved to Clapton in 1997 this roundabout and the underpass were notorious, mugging central. Looks quite pretty now.



No Marty, that's still not pretty. You've lived in London too long. SIL house is 100m from there btw, I know it all too well.


----------



## Leafster (May 15, 2020)

Boru said:


> How far are ye officially allowed to travel for walks and exercise?
> We can now travel up to 5km from home for exercise. Further travel distance is allowed for shopping but thats based on rural distances to local town, not someone in Brixton deciding to shop in Watford or Brighton.


I'm not sure. I think we were originally allowed to drive to undertake our daily exercise so long as the exercise took up more time than the drive. Now, I think it's supposedly unlimited so long as we don't drive into Wales (or possibly Scotland?) I'm unlikely to drive that far, being in the south east of England, so I hadn't really taken notice of the full rules.


----------



## Leafster (May 15, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> No Marty, that's still not pretty. You've lived in London too long. SIL house is 100m from there btw, I know it all too well.


Next he'll be telling us it compares favourably with the Royal Crescent in his home city.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 15, 2020)

I'm also finding it hard to stay motivated, even if I know that getting out into the fresh air will make me feel better. As someone who has pretensions at being a street photographer and who has been hanging round this area for years before lockdown, I just don't see anything worth looking at any more - it just all blurs into an overfamiliar whole.

I've been trying to take something from Daido Moriyama's "stray dog photography" philosophy, just randomly wandering and randomly taking pictures (which is why I set my app to random). Except that I suspect this was a philosophy he simply invented to describe him wandering round Tokyo for decades and taking pictures of absolute bullshit, when journalists asked him about it.


----------



## kebabking (May 15, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Stonechat. We get them here. Did you hear the it's sound? Easy to see how it got it's name. Beautiful bullfinch earlier btw, amazing pics.



The song is what turned my head - absolutely captivating.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 15, 2020)

I did remember that I have a Digital Harinezumi and dug it out of a cupboard so might use that. It's proper shit 

Ok, tomorrow I will only take photos with the DH on Hard B&W setting.


----------



## not a trot (May 15, 2020)

Fucking lonely at work. On the upside I get the biscuits tin to myself.


----------



## ash (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 16, 2020)

Went for a 22-mile bike ride after not having been on it in years. Now I can't feel my arse.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 16, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> No Marty, that's still not pretty. You've lived in London too long. SIL house is 100m from there btw, I know it all too well.


When you compare it to what it used to look like though.


----------



## Leafster (May 16, 2020)

Today, I headed west and then south until I hit the North Downs Way.

































And in the gap towards the right of the photo above was...

















I walked through a patch of woodland which was almost entirely yew trees


----------



## May Kasahara (May 16, 2020)

Headless angels in the graveyard


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 16, 2020)

Random high contrast and a man playing a saxaphone (thumbnails).

The loon graffiti on the sign in the fourth pic reads "No More Lies No More Deception", "Love Hugs", "A VIRUS IS NOT AIR BORN It's injected!" and "NO MORE CRIMES AGAINST HUMANITY".


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2020)

Stoke Newington Castle 


Clissold Park 

I'm guessing Edwardian flats


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 16, 2020)

Ingleborough (North Yorkshire) from somewhere near Arkholme (in the north of Lancashire)


----------



## Ground Elder (May 16, 2020)

Kept to the path today


----------



## chainsawjob (May 16, 2020)

Fallen horsechesnut blossom, arty rainbow, mistletoe in acacia tree, wild rose blossom, moss on fence


----------



## fucthest8 (May 17, 2020)

Dartmoor. Glad that the bit we went for was quiet, apparently they closed a lot of the carparks on the central and western bits as it was so busy.

E2A eastern, I meant eastern


----------



## chainsawjob (May 17, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Dartmoor. Glad that the bit we went for was quiet, apparently they closed a lot of the carparks on the central and western bits as it was so busy.
> 
> View attachment 213079View attachment 213080View attachment 213081View attachment 213082View attachment 213083View attachment 213084



Lungwort  Get that where I am too, took a similar pic the other day.

Similar with the car parks in our National Park too, very busy yesterday.


----------



## weepiper (May 17, 2020)




----------



## kebabking (May 17, 2020)

Fangorn's arse. they didn't show that bit in the film...


----------



## rubbershoes (May 17, 2020)




----------



## danski (May 17, 2020)

marty21 said:


> 'Interesting' fact, I went to the demolition of the 3 Council blocks that used to stand there, so did Top Gear , who placed a Toyota Pick up Truck on the top of one of the blocks, it survived the demolition and the engine still started.


Me too! I lived on Downs Park road at the time.


----------



## Shirl (May 17, 2020)

Buttercups


----------



## Boru (May 17, 2020)

Pics from state sanctioned dinner preparation..


----------



## kebabking (May 18, 2020)

started at 0610, out for 2 hours - saw 3 big Fallow does, a Fox, an Owl, and a Jay that simply wouldn't stay in one place long enough for me to take a picture.

Hail the State!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2020)

Chicken of the park ...


----------



## Shirl (May 18, 2020)

Mare and foal, duck in a ditch and cat in a field.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Shirl (May 18, 2020)

Hopefully in the right thread now   
Mare and foal, duck in a ditch and cat in a field.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 18, 2020)

Shirl said:


> Hopefully in the right thread now
> Mare and foal, duck in a ditch and cat in a field.
> View attachment 213271View attachment 213272View attachment 213273



That’s the same duck that kebabking took a picture of this morning. She certainly gets around  😎


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 18, 2020)

More loon graffiti - someone around Ravenscourt Park is really going for it.

love + hugs = life!


----------



## chainsawjob (May 18, 2020)

Narrow (avoid nettles), umbellifers out in force, need to check if this is angelica, road, barn, elderflowers


----------



## Ground Elder (May 18, 2020)

Dragon flower(?)  about to do its thing



Walked down to the harbour behind our old house.  I went looking for a 1947 penny that is embedded in the harbour wall somewhere, but couldn't remember where it was, so came away disappointed.

 

There's a twenty foot drop onto rocks on the other side of this low wall. My wife's dog jumped over it once


----------



## ginger_syn (May 18, 2020)

Today's effort.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2020)

.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2020)

I can probably see your house from there Bahnhof Strasse 

( well the general area you're from )


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 19, 2020)

Looks like Hydons Ball in the far distance there..?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Looks like Hydons Ball in the far distance there..?



it's the top of St Martha's near Albury , used to go up there all the time with my smoking / raving mates circa 1991-95 , havent been up there since until the other day. it's lovely.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 19, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> it's the top of St Martha's near Albury , used to go up there all the time with my smoking / raving mates circa 1991-95 , havent been up there since until the other day. it's lovely.



It is lovely up there, steep walk on a hot day like today though!

And yeah, that would be Hydon's Ball in the distance:


----------



## weepiper (May 19, 2020)

Fucking huge bracket fungi. 12 and 14 year olds included for scale.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 19, 2020)

Sir Keir Starmer is a political Idiot


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Fucking huge bracket fungi. 12 and 14 year olds included for scale.
> 
> View attachment 213417
> 
> View attachment 213418


quite the bouffant on the taller lad !


----------



## planetgeli (May 19, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Fucking huge bracket fungi. 12 and 14 year olds included for scale.
> 
> View attachment 213417
> 
> View attachment 213418



Is your 12 year old trying to sneak up on it and catch it?


----------



## ginger_syn (May 19, 2020)

There's a few today, Bute park,and city center


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2020)




----------



## WouldBe (May 19, 2020)

marty21 said:


> quite the bouffant on the taller lad !


Not anymore. See haircut thread.


----------



## Ground Elder (May 19, 2020)

These are old mine workings from what was once one of the most productive copper mine in the world





A friendly donkey and yet another photo of the Mount


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Boru (May 19, 2020)

A good year for the roses...


----------



## chainsawjob (May 20, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (May 20, 2020)

Ground Elder said:


> A friendly donkey and yet another photo of the Mount
> 
> View attachment 213506 View attachment 213510



_Love_ seeing pics of the mount. We stay in the area most summers, but with not going this year (not looking likely), and not going last year, I'm really missing it. Great donkey too


----------



## maomao (May 20, 2020)

Could see Canary Wharf and the city from the posh end of Romford (about 13-14 miles from the city) this morning. I've been doing this walk for years and never noticed before, must be cleaner air. Apols for crappy zoomed photo, it was a lot clearer irl.


----------



## Boru (May 20, 2020)

maomao said:


> Could see Canary Wharf and the city from the posh end of Romford (about 13-14 miles from the city) this morning. I've been doing this walk for years and never noticed before, must be cleaner air. Apols for crappy zoomed photo, it was a lot clearer irl.
> 
> View attachment 213630



I get that 'clearer in real life' effect too. I am trying to take pics of mountain range which is less than 8 miles away and the camera seems to minimise what's in the distance while capturing the foreground.. very frustrating..


----------



## Leafster (May 20, 2020)

Instructions for today's walk...


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2020)




----------



## planetgeli (May 20, 2020)

Peaceful


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2020)

#bluenettingwars severed head Marshes trainbarges & that .


----------



## neonwilderness (May 20, 2020)




----------



## planetgeli (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 20, 2020)

Swamp thing


----------



## kebabking (May 20, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (May 21, 2020)

Went for a walk at dusk and came back in the dark




Golf course (a good walk ruined), the straight path, over the muddy bit (not lately), terrifying tree (it's a lovely tree! it's just the angle), 'orse, evening star, home to a flickering light


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2020)

I've been watching John Rogers London Walks on youtube (check him out) . He did a walk around the Olympic site a few days ago , so thought I'd do the same today . It's about a 40 minute walk from home .


----------



## Ground Elder (May 21, 2020)

Spent the last couple of days in the garden

 

We've been uncovering an old project that had been abandoned to brambles and weeds. It's like the Lost Gardens of Heligan round here at the moment. My kids went to a pottery club for years - I'd forgotten that some of it had escaped outside


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2020)

Best grass is always on the other side of the fence ffs  .do not feed the horses lol cheeky monkey


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 22, 2020)

Lych-gate with corpse rest...



Remains of an ice-house..


----------



## 8ball (May 22, 2020)

One thing that's very obvious in these pics is a total or nearly total lack of people.
Some quite effective social distancing going on.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 22, 2020)

8ball said:


> One thing that's very obvious in these pics is a total or nearly total lack of people.
> Some quite effective social distancing going on.




Today was just me and Baby Bahn 2, we met one other person in 90 minutes of mooching around...


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 22, 2020)

Just been for a bike ride, all the way to Tilford without going on tarmac and once there found that the Barley Mow has a fridge set up in the garden and is selling bottles of beer and cider, bar snacks and baguettes. The green opposite had around 30 people swigging away. A PUB!!!!


----------



## yield (May 22, 2020)

If you zoom in can just about make out the City 15 or so miles away. East across the Middlesex plain




Harrow on the Hill. Byron's grave and that. Bit of a slog in the heat tbh.


----------



## Boru (May 22, 2020)

yield said:


> View attachment 214018View attachment 214020
> View attachment 214019
> View attachment 214021View attachment 214022
> If you zoom in can just about make out the City 15 or so miles away. East across the Middlesex plain
> ...



Lovely blue skies in Harrow. 
Byron isn't actually buried on the hill tho there is a family plot there. There was some scandal at the time of his death and he was refused burial there. 
The poem is reminiscing of his schooldays on the hill.
The views of London and outwards from  St Mary's churchyard are spectacular and it's a beautiful sight at night.


----------



## yield (May 22, 2020)

Boru said:


> Lovely blue skies in Harrow.
> Byron isn't actually buried on the hill tho there is a family plot there. There was some scandal at the time of his death and he was refused burial there.
> The views of London and outwards from  St Mary's churchyard are spectacular and it's a beautiful sight at night.


No, you're right and I was wrong. Lord Byron's resting place to be saved

Surprising he had a plot considering he hated his time at Harrow.

Took the photos in the sun a few days ago. Clear skies but too hot for a ten miles walk.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 22, 2020)

Boru said:


> Lovely blue skies in Harrow.
> Byron isn't actually buried on the hill tho there is a family plot there. There was some scandal at the time of his death and he was refused burial there.
> The poem is reminiscing of his schooldays on the hill.
> The views of London and outwards from  St Mary's churchyard are spectacular and it's a beautiful sight at night.



Byron's buried in Hucknall, Notts IIRC.

e2a: The family home, Newstead Abbey, is nearby and well worth a visit if you're in that part of the world. All closed for the forseeable of course, including the grounds


----------



## chainsawjob (May 23, 2020)

Blowy day yesterday



Lone pines, accidental shadow shot, blowy tree 1 (Rowan), blowy trees in some sort of shallow pit (gravel workings?), blowy tree 2 (whitebeam?), hummocks


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 23, 2020)

Glasson Dock at the mouth of the river Lune


Heysham nuclear power station on the far side of the Lune


The river Lune gives Lancaster its name, I think it's from Roman times (Fort/Castle on the Lune).


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2020)

We have an actual plague stone near where I live.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 23, 2020)

Got up close and personal with this guy.


----------



## Ground Elder (May 23, 2020)

Went for a quick walk to to the beach yesterday evening before tea



The tide was just on the turn, so there was't much beach to play on



Fresh erosion, means I live closer to the beach. Accidentally caught a random runner - I think she thought I was photographing her 

 

Walked inland today. Crossed the parish boundary


----------



## May Kasahara (May 23, 2020)

Beautiful sea Ground Elder. Picture me doing a big sigh.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 214224


found a picture of the same graffiti when it was new


----------



## planetgeli (May 24, 2020)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 213704



I'm wondering kebabking if that is a spotted flycatcher. 89% decline in the last 40 years but reported to be making a comeback this year. Can't tell the size (should be quite small, about robin size) but ticks all the other boxes. Great spot and picture if it is one.


----------



## kebabking (May 24, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> I'm wondering kebabking if that is a spotted flycatcher. 89% decline in the last 40 years but reported to be making a comeback this year. Can't tell the size (should be quite small, about robin size) but ticks all the other boxes. Great spot and picture if it is one.



I think it must have been bigger than that - probably Thrush/Blackbird size. The piccy would have been taken at 100m or so.

Could be wrong though....

Cheers anyway, I absolutely love listening to the birdsong as I wander about, it brings actual soaring joy to my soul to hear it - and It's bloody lamentable that I know so little about them.


----------



## chainsawjob (May 24, 2020)

Fascinating local history Saffy, a plague stone & a knight donating a common


----------



## chainsawjob (May 24, 2020)

Lots from yesterday, it was a long walk



Cow, small blue flowers (heath speedwell? Edit: checked, it is), low, mill pond, beer sign, oyster mushrooms, stream, track, love doves


----------



## [62] (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Leafster (May 25, 2020)

I headed north today to join the London Loop Walk in the mean streets of Croydon for short stretch before heading back south to Surrey

The mean streets of Croydon AKA Coulsdon Common. A little over ten years ago when the weather was a little bit different several Urbanites on a walk crammed themselves into a igloo on this green. Yes, there was deep snow.











 









Back in Surrey now...









Hamlet having a snooze in the shade


----------



## Leafster (May 25, 2020)

Pygmy goats


----------



## Boru (May 25, 2020)

Grainne Uaile pirate queen mural on the shores of the bay


----------



## planetgeli (May 25, 2020)

Squirrels.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 25, 2020)




----------



## PursuedByBears (May 25, 2020)

This was where I ate my lunch today, not a bad spot


Fleetwood across the bay from Cockersands


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 25, 2020)

This is a real gig and band - there have been posters up around here for a while pre-lockdown. Fairly sure it didn't happen in the end though.


----------



## quiet guy (May 25, 2020)

PursuedByBears said:


> This was where I ate my lunch today, not a bad spot
> View attachment 214675
> 
> Fleetwood across the bay from Cockersands
> View attachment 214676


I was up in Fleetwood at the beginning of last week with work and it was blowing a hooley and looking very desolate on the esplanade.


----------



## Saffy (May 25, 2020)

From our bike ride this evening.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 25, 2020)




----------



## cyril_smear (May 25, 2020)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 213702
> 
> 
> 
> wheres this?


----------



## fishfinger (May 25, 2020)

It's a place called "the sky" - you probably haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 25, 2020)

Communal gardens are looking a bit lush at the moment.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 26, 2020)

Daddy’s home...


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 26, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 26, 2020)




----------



## PursuedByBears (May 26, 2020)

Walked somewhere instead of going on my bike for the first time since lockdown started. A stroll with the family through the prettier parts of the city to the Castle and the Priory


----------



## quiet guy (May 27, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 214844View attachment 214845View attachment 214846View attachment 214847View attachment 214848View attachment 214849View attachment 214850View attachment 214851View attachment 214852View attachment 214853


Like the abandoned getaway car


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 27, 2020)

nickdominic84@g said:


> -


do you also have counterfeit contactless cards?


----------



## chainsawjob (May 27, 2020)

Brief walk in Southampton



gig sticker, blue plaque, tribunal, poppy, grass/railings, gateway to the world


----------



## Boru (May 27, 2020)

Billy ran around with a rare old crew and he knew an Arsenal from a Tottenham blue...


----------



## planetgeli (May 27, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> Brief walk in Southampton
> 
> View attachment 214908View attachment 214909View attachment 214910View attachment 214911View attachment 214912View attachment 214913
> 
> gig sticker, blue plaque, tribunal, poppy, grass/railings, gateway to the world



What's going on in that last picture?


----------



## chainsawjob (May 27, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> What's going on in that last picture?


It's an ad on a bus stop (for P&O cruises I think), with a reflection of me taking a pic and the street behind me


----------



## chainsawjob (May 27, 2020)

Boru said:


> Billy ran around with a rare old crew and he knew an Arsenal from a Tottenham blue...
> 
> View attachment 214971View attachment 214973



This is how I remember places from when I visited in the eighties  You could get posters with a grid of pictures just of colourful doors and windows.


----------



## chainsawjob (May 27, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> It's an ad on a bus stop (for P&O cruises I think), with a reflection of me taking a pic and the street behind me


Correction, Celebrity Cruises - never heard of them 🤷‍♀️


----------



## ginger_syn (May 27, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2020)




----------



## not a trot (May 27, 2020)

Rubbish tip is only 10 minutes away.


----------



## Saffy (May 27, 2020)

From our evening walk around the city.


----------



## Ground Elder (May 28, 2020)

not a trot said:


> Rubbish tip is only 10 minutes away.


In the 70s we had public information films warning us to take the doors of fridges before fly tipping, in case a child or politician became trapped in them.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 28, 2020)

Back on the bike and up to the North Downs Way, hot day so only a fool would head off at midday...


----------



## chainsawjob (May 28, 2020)

Bee on lupin, irises, foxglove, playhouse/bramble, pegs, vetch, roses, comfrey - all up the allotment


----------



## Boru (May 28, 2020)

Hay time. The warmest day and evening of the year and the fields are being cut for hay.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Sprocket. (May 29, 2020)

Nice dog walk this morning through the woods behind us.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 29, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 29, 2020)

Broad-bodied chaser ?


----------



## Ground Elder (May 29, 2020)

Over the last couple of days I've mostly been messing around in the garden. The wild strawberries are out - really sweet, but the ratio is about twenty to one 'normal' sized cultivated strawberry  This slow worm may or may not be alive 

 

Looking for starfish, but no luck today


----------



## WouldBe (May 29, 2020)

Poke it and see if it moves


----------



## Shirl (May 29, 2020)

Goats, pigs and chucks. I want them ALL


----------



## Ground Elder (May 29, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Poke it and see if it moves


 I left it alone to make its mind up


----------



## Leafster (May 29, 2020)

Ground Elder said:


> I left it alone to make its mind up


I spotted one on my road on my way back from a walk last week. It was struggling to get across the tarmac so had to give a helping hand just in case it got run over. I'm always seeing squashed ones on my road


----------



## neonwilderness (May 29, 2020)




----------



## brogdale (May 30, 2020)

Up on the beloved airport (again...more of that later) & saw couple of things:

A dog rose that, when I got home to look at the pic, it kind of reminded me of a William Morris style design:



A new 'lockdown desire line'...I wonder how many new ones have emerged over the last 2 months?



And the threatened St Helier hospital at Rosehill sailing on the horizon beyond the Roundshaw  like a mighty white liner...


----------



## planetgeli (May 30, 2020)

Bit embarrassed by the quality of my IPad pics but...love this time of year when the farmers are getting the grass in and the red kites follow the cutting. Might not look like it but this kite is actually swooping downwards from where it emerged with a mangled shew.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Sweet FA (May 30, 2020)

Fucking love a nobbly bobbly


----------



## planetgeli (May 30, 2020)




----------



## ginger_syn (May 30, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (May 30, 2020)

Robinia, new bridge, cornflower, tyres, old bridge, forest, sun going down


----------



## not a trot (May 30, 2020)

And another of the fuckers has appeared.


----------



## quiet guy (May 31, 2020)

You're going to have a visit from Boris


not a trot said:


> And another of the fuckers has appeared.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 31, 2020)

The beaches in Espírito Santo are open...a lovely Sunday morning walk


----------



## Sweet FA (May 31, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> View attachment 215511
> View attachment 215514
> The beaches in Espírito Santo are open...a lovely Sunday morning walk


Southampton riviera also open for business


----------



## Sweet FA (May 31, 2020)

St James Park children's area now a meadow.



Wildflower heaven in the Old Cemetery:


----------



## Leafster (May 31, 2020)

It was a bit hot out there today!





Freshly cut hay





















Pyramidal Orchid


----------



## marty21 (May 31, 2020)

This might be the last hoorah for the blue netting shadow pic garden at the bin depot


----------



## Sweet FA (May 31, 2020)

_Beyond Graffiti_ in the underpass under The Avenue.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 31, 2020)

1959 Jensen.


----------



## chainsawjob (May 31, 2020)

Bridges



bridge, bridge, bridge, bridge, same bridge, nope, better alternative


----------



## chainsawjob (May 31, 2020)

Other stuff



Foxglove, fern/mossy tree trunk, muddy bottom, bugle, massive oak, tired foal and mare


----------



## neonwilderness (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 1, 2020)

Decided to head to Friendship Woods today. I thought I'd been there before, but had them confused with somewhere else. Turned out that they weren't that friendly, with fresh barb wire, new fences and hand painted _Private Property_ signs nailed to the trees. 

 

 

Unsure whether to be worried or reassured by this instruction

 

Ventilation shaft from Tregurtha Down tin mine


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 1, 2020)

A new mansion being built at the place where they filmed the movie...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2020)

This lockdown has been endless gives me plenty of time to see more graffiti though and admire local scrap yards I also have the time to go home from the local park and have a shit .


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 1, 2020)

Found a nature garden yesterday.


----------



## not a trot (Jun 1, 2020)

Local Brook getting low.


----------



## not a trot (Jun 1, 2020)

Bentalls need to get their grass cut.


----------



## Voley (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Voley (Jun 1, 2020)

Ground Elder said:


> Decided to head to Friendship Woods today. I thought I'd been there before, but had them confused with somewhere else. Turned out that they weren't that friendly, with fresh barb wire, new fences and hand painted _Private Property_ signs nailed to the trees.
> 
> View attachment 215625
> 
> ...


They do like a welcoming sign round our way, don't they?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Boru (Jun 1, 2020)

Available now in turnkey condition just waiting for you personal design input - a blank canvas for your imagination.


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 1, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> Bridges
> 
> bridge, bridge, bridge, bridge, same bridge, nope, better alternative





chainsawjob said:


> Other stuff
> 
> Foxglove, fern/mossy tree trunk, muddy bottom, bugle, massive oak, tired foal and mare



I've become a big fan of your minimalist poetry.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 1, 2020)

A couple from todays walk


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 1, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> I've become a big fan of your minimalist poetry.



Thank you, very kind


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 1, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> A couple from todays walkView attachment 215733View attachment 215734View attachment 215735


The water in that first swan pic is beautiful


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 1, 2020)

I know hard to believe its the river taff


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 1, 2020)

Boru said:


> Available now in turnkey condition just waiting for you personal design input - a blank canvas for your imagination.
> 
> View attachment 215726


This is going to sound like a Father Ted sketch.

Is the tree in the property or out the back? 😁


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 1, 2020)

I crossed the county line today


Silverdale beach


----------



## Boru (Jun 2, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> This is going to sound like a Father Ted sketch.
> 
> Is the tree in the property or out the back? 😁


😀 The tree is out the back...


----------



## Espresso (Jun 2, 2020)

This was the beach near my house yesterday. 



And here it is looking the other way


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 2, 2020)

Boru said:


> 😀 The tree is out the back...
> 
> View attachment 215778


That would make a lovely little doer upper


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 2, 2020)

Espresso said:


> This was the beach near my house yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 215783
> 
> ...


Something's wrong, it's not been invaded.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 2, 2020)

Espresso said:


> This was the beach near my house yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 215783
> 
> ...




Even the sea couldn't be arsed to show.


----------



## Espresso (Jun 2, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Something's wrong, it's not been invaded.



All the invaders seem to think the beach just stops at North Pier. And that there be dragons after that.


----------



## Callie (Jun 2, 2020)

This floth


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 3, 2020)

Haven't been out today so here are a couple of dodgy pics of my chimney being disassembled


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 3, 2020)

And this is one I took yesterday


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 4, 2020)

cat, sun through leaves, roses, lichen, thistles


----------



## Boru (Jun 4, 2020)

The source of the fountain of knowledge has become a waterfall of returns..


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 4, 2020)

All gone


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 4, 2020)

Now you've got a big hole in your roof just as it looks like it's going to rain.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 4, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Now you've got a big hole in your roof just as it looks like it's going to rain.


I'm hoping theres something covering out of sight as they had packed up  for the day when I took that pic.


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 4, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> I'm hoping theres something covering out of sight as they had packed up  for the day when I took that pic.


Having had another look it does look like there is a covering in place.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 4, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Organic banana cotton is available. (Fabric shops on Goldhawk Road.)
> 
> View attachment 209336
> 
> ...


The organic banana cotton shop has now re-opened so it really is available.

I've not felt the urge to take any photos recently. Around here it's not like we're in lockdown at all on the high street. It just feels like the normal boring place full of arseholes.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 4, 2020)

Oh okay: they re-opened the rose garden in Ravenscourt Park.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 5, 2020)

scared/scary cat, neighbour's hay meadow (the cows keep breaking in and muching his winter hay, boo), rural post box, bog pimpernel (favourite wild flower, not just for the name ), seat in the woods, blackened gorse from controlled burn, view, lol (underpass rural-style, it's for animals mainly)


----------



## marty21 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hackney Marshes , I often sit on a bench here .The view a few feet to the right 😡Very un-Homerton scene in Homerton.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 5, 2020)

This is from my garden


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 5, 2020)

I like this bicycling lark.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 5, 2020)

Swift cheeseburger to finish.


----------



## Boru (Jun 5, 2020)

Mouth of river quay waiting for tide to return


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 5, 2020)

After dragging the bike out of the shed a couple of weeks ago, I rediscovered my camera too. 

Surfin' birds


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 5, 2020)

Cruise ships back in town amongst the freight.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 5, 2020)

Moar boats.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 5, 2020)

Marchwood waste incineration plant. 

The Tit.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 5, 2020)

Ugly ugly



Fuck lunch


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 5, 2020)

Some pretty ridiculous clouds this evening...


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 6, 2020)

Hanging around down the docks again.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 6, 2020)

It's difficult to get across how fucking enormous these ships are. Each of the containers is about 2.5m x 2.5m x 6m.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 6, 2020)

as previously documented in the _Informal Anarchist Actions... _thread. yesterdays State Sanctioned Exercise took place in the far west of Shropshire, in the area of Clun, Llanfair Waterdine and out to Bettws-y-Crwyn and Anchor.





gorgeous day. sunny, blustery, and cold: 6c on the high ground. being a right bad'un, i crossed into Wales a couple of times during my walk.


----------



## Boru (Jun 6, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> It's difficult to get across how fucking enormous these ships are. Each of the containers is about 2.5m x 2.5m x 6m.
> 
> View attachment 216389



That is a huge port.. freight, industrial waste and massive cruise ship. Where is it? If you don't mind saying...


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 6, 2020)

Boru said:


> That is a huge port.. freight, industrial waste and massive cruise ship. Where is it? If you don't mind saying...


Southampton.

The arrow is Mayflower Park where I took the pictures from. To the left on the opposite side of the River Test, you can see Marchwood ERF ('the tit'). Down and to the right of the arrow is where the Queen Mary was docked yesterday.









						Port of Southampton - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Boru (Jun 6, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Southampton.
> 
> The arrow is Mayflower Park where I took the pictures from. To the left on the opposite side of the River Test, you can see Marchwood ERF ('the tit'). Down and to the right of the arrow is where the Queen Mary was docked yesterday.
> 
> ...


Thank you, very interesting reading on wiki. I don't think many people are aware how much we are still dependent on ports for food imports and oil too. So much goods moving round the world on very large container ships constantly.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## not a trot (Jun 7, 2020)

Appeared overnight.


----------



## Saffy (Jun 7, 2020)

Thankfully the drizzle kept most people at home and so we had a nice peaceful walk this morning.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Leafster (Jun 7, 2020)

Today's walk was an eventful one and not it a good way.  The ongoing hostility between my neighbours further along the road has reached another mini-peak and before I'd even left my road I got roped into a discussion. Within a couple of miles of my walk my camera battery died. I wore the wrong shoes for walking on uneven surfaces and, after about three miles, my feet were killing me so I turned back towards home. Approaching the short hill to my road a delivery van driver cut the corner at the junction, tyres squealing, he roared passed me only to pull directly into my road on a blind bend narrowly missing one of my neighbours who was reversing their car. I entered my road to see one of the main antagonists in the neighbour dispute who wanted to talk to me about an email she sent me first thing this morning. I told her I'd got it and kept on walking so I could have "words" with the delivery van driver. This has probably pissed her off no end! I had words with the van driver who told me he'd been driving for years and was going to ignore my pleas for him to slow down and drive more safely even though he admitted he didn't see the car reversing.  

So, some photos...

























A Jensen 541R, I think


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 7, 2020)

hoop (and child), tall pines, pipe (and child), sheeps, birds foot trefoil


----------



## Boru (Jun 8, 2020)

Covid-19 restrictions - What changes from today
					

The easing of restrictions brought in to contain the spread of Covid-19 has been accelerated with what has been termed "Phase 2+" beginning today, here's what you need to know about the changes.




					www.rte.ie
				




The lockdown is partially over now for us with greater travel distances and shop reopenings from today. I will continue to post pics but they will be county wide after today rather than the local shopping/exercise distance .. it has been a strange few weeks - stay safe.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 8, 2020)

I've started a new job this week so have less time for aimless wandering outdoors but here's a small BLM poster.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2020)

I only registered today that trees that line the avenue in the park are plane trees.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 10, 2020)

Stowe Landscape Gardens


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 10, 2020)

Bug day today...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2020)

Just the one , they were excited about the hay man who was in the field opposite.


----------



## Saffy (Jun 10, 2020)

Saw this giant on my walk this afternoon. I've just dropped the council an email to say it's there but they already knew and are planning on getting rid of it.


----------



## Leafster (Jun 10, 2020)

It's a triffid! Run!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 10, 2020)

Another BLM. There were several in the park today tied to railings, and some chalk on the pavement.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 10, 2020)

SpookyFrank what British horror film are those stills from?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 10, 2020)

Ground Elder said:


> SpookyFrank what British horror film are those stills from?



It's called 'A Normal Day in Cornwall'


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh and someone attached a card to the gates of the rose garden in the park.


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 10, 2020)

I must have spent a good 30mins just browsing this thread - amazing pics


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2020)

I like this pair of expensive looking houses in Homerton, with a handy kebab place next door 😎


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 11, 2020)

Bracken, mushrooms, sideways reflection, blurry deer, nearly fell in taking this one, path home, "I'm too tired so I'm just waiting here", lavender & orange flowers


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 12, 2020)

Some swans on the taff and a rain blurred bridge


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 12, 2020)

it was a beautiful morning here, and more importantly, after walking the dog I went rowing. The club is open again for single sculls. It felt good to be out on the water again.


----------



## Boru (Jun 12, 2020)

Out for a spin today...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## kebabking (Jun 13, 2020)

i went up to the Stiperstones in Shropshire yesterday - a 10km ridge that sits at around 500m and is a stones throw from the Montgomeryshire border...


it was a grey, blustery day. Red Kites, Kestrels, and Buzzards patrolled the skies, and the Barrow Wights rest in the tormented sleep of the undead...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2020)

Boru said:


> Out for a spin today...
> View attachment 217334View attachment 217335View attachment 217336View attachment 217337View attachment 217341View attachment 217339


 my Dad's old stomping ground


----------



## Boru (Jun 13, 2020)

marty21 said:


> my Dad's old stomping ground



😁 Yes, you said so earlier in thread, that's why I took the pics 😁

It's worth the trip in any weather to see these


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 13, 2020)

Garden walk



fancy rose, simple rose, purple flower (geranium?), fuschia


Forest walk



forest walk, rabbit poo fungus, foxglove, foal, conifer new growth, tiny white flowers (will look up)


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 13, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> tiny white flowers (will look up)



I think it's heath bedstraw.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 13, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Fucking love a moist flower me


Me too, ^^^


----------



## Leafster (Jun 13, 2020)

Docklands in the distance

























London skyline (just!)


----------



## Saffy (Jun 13, 2020)

I didn't realise how hot it was this afternoon! Luckily there were lots of shady trees to walk under.


----------



## Leafster (Jun 13, 2020)

It was hot this morning for my walk too. I planned a lot of it with tree cover but even so I couldn't always keep out of the sun. I'm glad I took plenty of water with me.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 13, 2020)

Grange over Sands 

Community Orchard



Ornamental Gardens


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 13, 2020)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Grange over Sands


I remember going to the lido when I was a kid


----------



## hash tag (Jun 13, 2020)

A rare trip out today. I can't tell you how many times I have been past this tower and have never visited it before today.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 13, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I remember going to the lido when I was a kid


supposedly reopening after nearly 30 years








						Grange Lido site to reopen to the public
					

The refurbishment leaves the option of bringing the swimming pool back into use in the future.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 13, 2020)

Throbbing Angel said:


> supposedly reopening after nearly 30 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My abiding memory is that the water was freezing and full of dead flies. I’ve been following the saga over the years...the “proper” swimming pool that had to be demolished and the talk of renovating it. I’m getting to the age where I’m thinking of moving to Grange  
(I was born in Kendal)


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 13, 2020)

hash tag said:


> A rare trip out today. I can't tell you how many times I have been past this tower and have never visited it before today.
> View attachment 217576


Looks like you caught it at its best


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 13, 2020)

Cream spot ladybird.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2020)

The signets getting much larger , I've watched these kids grow up .


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 14, 2020)

Superfluous hazard tape...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2020)

marty21 said:


> The signets getting much larger , I've watched these kids grow up .


Be careful, they'll be able to break your arm soon.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 14, 2020)

crossthebreeze said:


> View attachment 217646


what a story:

December 17.-A frightful and lamentable accident took place on the Town Moor, Newcastle-on-Tyne, whereby eight persons lost their lives...

From the evidence brought out at the inquest, it appeared that a considerable quantity of a very dangerous material, which, on examination, proved to be nitro-glycerine (for blasting purposes in mines, &c.), was stored in a cellar at the White Swan Yard, Cloth Market. .. After conferring with the magistrates and Town Clerk, it was ordered to be removed out of the town or destroyed. Not being able to induce the Railway Company to carry it, it was decided to destroy it by removing it to the Town Moor, and emptying it into the earth at a part of the Moor where there was a subsidence in the ground, caused by the workings of the Spital Tongues Colliery.

What occurred here is unknown, and probably never will be. The Sub-Inspector had got his task completed, and was about leaving to join the others, when a dreadful explosion took place. Wallace felt the earth shake, and at the same time saw fragments of clothing and other articles flying high up in the air. Though so near to the scene of the explosion, he was happily uninjured himself, his escape being accounted for by the fact that the bank was between him and the explosion.

...He immediately proceeded to the spot, and, on the west side of the hill, where the explosion took place, found a portion of the body of P.C. Bain dreadfully mutilated and shattered - the other portions of the body, horrible to relate, being blown away. 

...The jury returned the following verdict:- "That death has been caused by the explosion of nitro-glycerine accidentally; and the jury are unanimously of opinion that the law in reference to the storing of nitro-glycerine has been grossly violated in this case."


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 14, 2020)

Outside a bungalow just round the corner from me.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## WouldBe (Jun 14, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 217662


Watch out for bears.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2020)

The Small One and I went for our state sanctioned exercise together yesterday


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 14, 2020)

View & hay field


----------



## starfish (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Jun 14, 2020)

A family outing inLightwater Country Park


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 14, 2020)

Kirkby Lonsdale


----------



## Saffy (Jun 14, 2020)

We did drive to walk here but it was beautiful.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2020)

Lavender fields


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2020)

White dog shit


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> White dog shit
> 
> View attachment 217755


Needs more albionism pointing!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2020)

Doing a Theresa


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Doing a Theresa
> 
> View attachment 217756


tm must be one of the happiest women in the country, if not the happiest. she has been reported running through fields in several counties.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Boru (Jun 15, 2020)

Another stone circle..


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 16, 2020)

Cracking morning for a walk...


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 16, 2020)

Back rowing at last...singles only


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 16, 2020)

Yesterday's minimal effort


----------



## hash tag (Jun 16, 2020)

Has anybody posted a car before? A very desirable 3.0 V6 as well


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 16, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 217981


Awww, that’s sad


----------



## Boru (Jun 16, 2020)

Another local well gets a covid makeover.
This one was unused, overgrown and almost forgotten.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 16, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Awww, that’s sad



He's fine, he was out of the way of traffic (which on that road amounts to two cars per hour) and was happily snuffling about. The reason he let me get so close was that the old dear in the bungalow there feeds him.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 16, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 217981


Was he crossing the road to look for his flat mate?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 16, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> He's fine, he was out of the way of traffic (which on that road amounts to two cars per hour) and was happily snuffling about. The reason he let me get so close was that the old dear in the bungalow there feeds him.


if they are out in the daylight they are sick and close to death, at least according @hedgehogcabin on twitter


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2020)

A few from this week 

Cheerful Clapton houses Liking the little meadow-y bits in the local park.


----------



## Leafster (Jun 17, 2020)

The last time I posted a photo of an orchid I got the name wrong. I said it was a Pyramidal Orchid but it was actually a Common Spotted Orchid.

This is a Pyramidal Orchid taken on my walk today.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 17, 2020)

More from my roam around sarf London. Another blue Alfa.

Forget clapping, pay a decent wage


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 17, 2020)

Finding bits of art.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 17, 2020)

View from Itchen Bridge; St Mary's Stadium on the left. 



Weston Shore looking towards Fawley Power Station.



Looking back the other way to the docks and the city.


----------



## nemoanonemo (Jun 18, 2020)

Macron's welcome viewed from Ruskin Park.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 18, 2020)

There's people absolutely taking the piss with graffiti round here.


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 18, 2020)

You should have added Ha Ha Ha to the bottom of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2020)

nemoanonemo said:


> Macron's welcome viewed from Ruskin Park.
> 
> View attachment 218274


Wish they'd spend the money on helping people on the edges rather than this bread and circuses shit


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 18, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> You should have added Ha Ha Ha to the bottom of it.



LOL, good one! Would’ve done.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 18, 2020)

It's all just a facade.



Weston Tower Blocks: Havre, Rotterdam and Copenhagen (Oslo and Hampton not in view). All clad in blue insulation under a Tory council.



Canberra Tower.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 19, 2020)

Forgot to share these from the other week


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 19, 2020)

Grove home zone



Stout and oysters, pies and mash



Door number minus one


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Boru (Jun 19, 2020)

Midsummer hedgerow colour


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 19, 2020)

The American Wall.

_The 62ft (19m) "D-Day Wall" on Western Esplanade in Southampton has more than 70 names etched by soldiers waiting to embark for Normandy after D-Day.

The soldiers are believed to have belonged to the 99th and 106th Infantry Divisions and were among the two million Americans who transited through Southampton to mainland Europe.

Two of the men named - Robert Golden and William Knight - were found to have been captured and spent the remainder of the war as POWs._



_William Paul Urban...came from Chicago and reached the rank of sergeant before he was killed in action aged 29 in March 1945.





_


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 20, 2020)

This was my last walk, Monday, not been outdoors since Tuesday, been ill, probably not 'you know what', getting tested though.




Fluffy clouds, strange clouds, dappled walk, child with stick, stick that gets in my photos (  ), bridge


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 20, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Grove home zone
> 
> View attachment 218453


I'm surprised that hasn't been altered to 'go home zone'.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2020)

Went out to the Olympic village this morning and close by on the canal


----------



## Saffy (Jun 20, 2020)

Went for a walk down the Solar System walk in Bishopthorpe this afternoon.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## quiet guy (Jun 20, 2020)

Love the railway building structure


----------



## kebabking (Jun 21, 2020)

European Hornets. fucking eeeeeeenooooorrrrrmus!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 21, 2020)

Sadly I’d done all my K...







The Merry Harriers, has Llamas in the garden


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 218671View attachment 218672View attachment 218673View attachment 218674View attachment 218675


#grimnorth


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 21, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> View attachment 218775


I saw that on Twitter the other day!


----------



## hash tag (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler: my old stomping ground



croydon


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 21, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There's people absolutely taking the piss with graffiti round here.
> 
> View attachment 218278



I went past this again today and somebody did write a reply below it, only they used an inadequate pen so you can't really see it.

For the record it says "the only fool is the person who wrote this rubbish", as well as having an arrow pointing from the word "fool" in the original to the word "Boris".

I will keep the collective informed of any further escalations in the west London political graffiti wars.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 21, 2020)

Probably a slime mould - possibly Badhamia capsulifera  ...
.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 22, 2020)

Not sure why I chose to run in my old Arsenal shirt after our abject re-start to the season, but at least it's a beautiful day!


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Lavender fields
> 
> View attachment 217753View attachment 217754



Love lavender fields, will you return when they're in flower? Although the only time I've walked in a lavender field, in Norfolk, it gave me a headache, bit overpowering!


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 22, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> It's all just a facade.
> 
> View attachment 218330
> 
> ...



Is the facade near where they've knocked the old Bargate shopping centre down, near the entrance by the Bargate?

I  didn't realise Le Harve Towers etc now have blue cladding, must be a while since I've been over that way. Although now I recall mr csj went for a job on that project, possibly a couple of years ago.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Jun 22, 2020)

Looks like the ranges down towards Brookwood or Mytchett?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 22, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Looks like the ranges down towards Brookwood or Mytchett?



Thursley Common, the bit that didn’t get burned last month. In fact I parked right by the boundary of the fire...


----------



## hash tag (Jun 22, 2020)

I seem to remember there's usually a lot of fires down that way by the hogs back etc.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 22, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I seem to remember there's usually a lot of fires down that way by the hogs back etc.




Yeah, fires happen all the time, this one was a particularly bad one...









						Thursley Common on fire
					

Now in its third day, 140 hectares burning, the ground there is sandy, but covered with tinder-dry pine needles and heather...    Such a shame, it's a national nature reserve, packed with reptiles and a haven for birds, there's about two miles of boardwalks over the marshy bits, apparently all...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## hash tag (Jun 22, 2020)

It looks safe to go back; I might make it one of my walks this weekend.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 22, 2020)

hash tag said:


> It looks safe to go back; I might make it one of my walks this weekend.




More of it isn't burnt than is, so it's still a lovely place to go. The burnt bits still smell, the rest of it is fine. The boardwalks are all pretty much gone though, have volunteered to help rebuild them in the coming months.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 22, 2020)

For exercise at weekends we have made a point of coming out to the sticks...Norbury Park, Wisely Common, Lightwater Country Park, so Thursley is a perfect fit. Mrs Tag has never walked across the ranges so will have to do that....


----------



## Pingety Pong (Jun 22, 2020)

Just outside Manchester.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 22, 2020)

hash tag said:


> For exercise at weekends we have made a point of coming out to the sticks...Norbury Park, Wisely Common, Lightwater Country Park, so Thursley is a perfect fit. Mrs Tag has never walked across the ranges so will have to do that....



The car parks have been mobbed since lockdown, aim to park in Thursley village on the road towards the A3 slip road or down the very bottom of Hookley Lane in Elstead.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 23, 2020)

More people about now


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Jun 23, 2020)

Had a walk before work this morning. Spoke to Rex and London's finest


----------



## Boru (Jun 23, 2020)

I ♥️ Belties.
These lads are universally known and loved as Belties. The official breed name is Belted Galloway, originally from Scotland. Very gentle and easygoing animals.


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 23, 2020)

Bike ride to the local ford.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 23, 2020)

thistle (6 foot high!), trees, bunny, wildflower mix, cornflower


----------



## hash tag (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## not a trot (Jun 25, 2020)

Spotted on way back from quick shopping trip for much needed ice cream


----------



## hash tag (Jun 25, 2020)

Nice


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 26, 2020)

pretty empty beach, beach huts, algae/seaweed?, mostly empty beach, kayaking/paddleboarding back


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 27, 2020)

The best bit of the walk was my coconut milk latte with salted caramel syrup
and my orchid looks pretty


----------



## kebabking (Jun 27, 2020)

we went to Ludlow yesterday - very pleasant, ice creams, a picnic, free parking, splashing in the river. fish, butterflies, swans, ducks, Red Kites. proper quality.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Jun 28, 2020)

Yesterday's wildlife


----------



## kebabking (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Jun 28, 2020)

Tremendous unexpected walk by the A3, River Wet outside Guildford (see also thread on pylons) .


----------



## Boru (Jun 28, 2020)

Not so sunny summer beach days


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 28, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Yesterday's wildlifeView attachment 219829



Epsom?


----------



## A380 (Jun 28, 2020)

More views of the Ouse


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 29, 2020)

Saturday, a walk around Southampton



colourful building, Jane lived here, throwing baby sculpture, obligatory seagull, nude model/empty shop, diversion, buses, stay home, rebelling in a posh house


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 29, 2020)

Sunday, went to Avebury, walked about


Fyfield Down, sheep, 2 sheep, Avebury Manor with lavender, moody sky 1, moody sky 2


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Jun 29, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Epsom?


Yep. Epsom indeed.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 218671View attachment 218672View attachment 218673View attachment 218674View attachment 218675


#grimnorth


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 29, 2020)

I've seen more of these little birds this year than in the last 20.  They like the open plains and tend to avoid cities.  This year, with all of the humans being quiet, they've moved in closer to town.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2020)

Took a bunch of photos of Burley Banksy’s junction boxes. This is only from one street in Headingley. There are loads more.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## 8ball (Jun 30, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 220215



Dismal Land-themed wordsearch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2020)

8ball said:


> Dismal Land-themed wordsearch.


Aye, some cunt has graffitied quite a few of them. Esp the football related ones


----------



## 8ball (Jun 30, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, some cunt has graffitied quite a few of them. Esp the football related ones



That's shit, loads of them look great.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 30, 2020)

From probably the last nice day we'll get before the hordes descend on Cornwall


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 1, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> From probably the last nice day we'll get before the hordes descend on Cornwall



I was thinking the same. Fortunately this beach has yet to appear in a Guardian _Best Secret Beach We've Not Yet Ruined_ article


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 1, 2020)

out on my bike, ford, foal with funky mane


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 1, 2020)

Bonkers sunset in Southampton tonight. I put a couple of photos on a local fb group and it went nuts (well hundreds of people suddenly started posting photos from all over the city). It was pretty cool all round.

These are straight out of my phone with no cropping or mucking about with colours.

[


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 1, 2020)

Sure something isn't on fire?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 2, 2020)

Ye olde Wandsworth windmill, the Royal Patriotic Building and Clapham Rail Disaster memorial, all within yards of each other


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 2, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Bonkers sunset in Southampton tonight. I put a couple of photos on a local fb group and it went nuts (well hundreds of people suddenly started posting photos from all over the city). It was pretty cool all round.
> 
> These are straight out of my phone with no cropping or mucking about with colours.
> 
> View attachment 220446[View attachment 220450View attachment 220451View attachment 220452


Saharan dust.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 2, 2020)

went up to Long Mynd, Shropshire yesterday.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 2, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Bonkers sunset in Southampton tonight


Wow. I must have not looked out the window, completely missed that, assuming it was probably the same here.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Boru (Jul 3, 2020)

*"Islandman" - The Waterboys*
Of my body England is the spine
the backbone and the trunk
My shoulders span the mighty Tyne
London sprawls across my rump
Cornwall my crooked ancient leg
Wales two hands held apart
Scotland is my dreaming head
Ireland is my heart


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2020)

Got out of London today  (just about) for the 1st time since I saw my mum on 15th March in Bath.  We drove to Epping Forest,  parked up, when I got out of the car , there was a boy band-y man sitting in a Mercedes,  by him was a bloke with a drone. The boy band-y man asked if we'd mind parking somewhere else as they were filming a pop video , there was a space across the road so I agreed. 

Anyway,  Epping Forest .


----------



## hash tag (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Winot (Jul 5, 2020)

Cycle ride from Brixton through the City then up the Lea Valley.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Jul 5, 2020)

Gatton Bottom trees


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 221171


have you tied yourself to that bench?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> have you tied yourself to that bench?


Sadly not. Someone had left a dog leash tied to it  I had not the heart to remove it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2020)

hash tag you've found fred flintstone's convertible


----------



## hash tag (Jul 6, 2020)

Exactly what I said at the time. Would @teutcher approve though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Exactly what I said at the time. Would @teutcher approve though.


I hope not


----------



## hash tag (Jul 6, 2020)

You can't say it's not green.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 6, 2020)

22 miles, must be getting fitter, then about five miles from the end Frau Bahn phones, “We’re at the Inn on the Lake...” two pints later and the good work is undone. Oh well.


Cosford Mill, Roger Taylor’s old recording studio: Studios – Roger Taylor beyond Queen – solo and with The Cross



The Three Horseshoes, Thursley. Seems happy to be open again...


Thursley Church


Which is the final resting place of an unknown sailor who was murdered by the Devil’s Punchbowl, the act of his murder recreated in stone on his grave...


----------



## Saffy (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Boru (Jul 7, 2020)

Warm summer rain...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2020)

From yesterday , someone not too happy with the bookies (have they only just re-opened?) And the blue netting is finally history


----------



## kebabking (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2020)

Port Issac on a grey day 

No sign of Doc Martin


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2020)

Watery scenes in Boscastle


----------



## Saffy (Jul 8, 2020)

I love the witchcraft museum at Boscastle.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 8, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 221372
> 
> Watery scenes in Boscastle


that's a nice boat, Badgers


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2020)

Saffy said:


> I love the witchcraft museum at Boscastle.


Not been in for years but took a pic today


----------



## hash tag (Jul 8, 2020)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 221340
> View attachment 221341View attachment 221342


Isn't it rutting season at the moment?


----------



## kebabking (Jul 8, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Isn't it rutting season at the moment?



Nah, not till September/October. The boys are all going round in groups at the moment, being best mates. They'll split up at the end of August, scrape all the velvet off their antlers and make lots of noise, then start honking and fisticuffs about the 20th of September or so.


----------



## not a trot (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## not a trot (Jul 9, 2020)

And this eyesore is right next to the river.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 10, 2020)

Also next to the river.....


----------



## hash tag (Jul 10, 2020)

Wandsworth Park


----------



## hash tag (Jul 10, 2020)

She couldn't wait for the pubs to open up again (Harvey's is a nice drop of beer)


----------



## kebabking (Jul 11, 2020)

Dad school. Long Mynd, Shropshire...



bird watching, map reading, plant identification and making up fairy stories - we made up a story about super heroes. #3 decided to be _Map Girl_, who's superpower may or may not have been geographical orientation. followed by dam building, ice cream eating, and playing Billy Goats Gruff, in which your handsome, sweet-smelling hero had to act the shit out of it to be a convincing troll...


----------



## kebabking (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Jul 11, 2020)

Weekends are now car free in Battersea/claphams most renowned road


----------



## hash tag (Jul 11, 2020)

Two more Urban car free pics


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## A380 (Jul 11, 2020)

Burgh Castle near Great Yarmouth 25 minutes ago. Probably some of the best preserved Roman Walls in the UK and hardly any one knows about it...


----------



## starfish (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Saffy (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Jul 12, 2020)

Hounslow Heath, 200 acres, 9 miles from London, 2 miles from Heathrow. We originally touched it walking the London Loop years back


----------



## hash tag (Jul 12, 2020)

Anyone know what the Brick thing is? It's by the River Crane, no buildings nearby


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Anyone know what the Brick thing is? It's by the River Crane, no buildings nearby


Looks like a vent of some sort maybe?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 12, 2020)

It does....but what, why?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2020)

hash tag said:


> It does....but what, why?


I’m not sure of the exact location, but looking at the map the Piccadilly line runs below ground in that area, so maybe something to do with that?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 12, 2020)

I had a feeling it was overground that way


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I had a feeling it was overground that way


It appears to go back underground after Hounslow West. Were you somewhere around here?


----------



## Espresso (Jul 12, 2020)

This always makes me laugh. 


Some seagulls having a kip. They stick their beak right in the back of their neck. Must be comfortable for them. 

 

I do love a helter skelter.


----------



## Marty1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Saffy said:


> View attachment 221962View attachment 221963View attachment 221964View attachment 221965View attachment 221966



_Is that glider from the white horse hill?_


----------



## hash tag (Jul 13, 2020)

Possibly the best photo on the thread


----------



## hash tag (Jul 13, 2020)

The most commonly seen working boats on the river


----------



## hash tag (Jul 13, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


> It appears to go back underground after Hounslow West. Were you somewhere around here?
> 
> View attachment 222008


Thanks but no. The picture was taken just off the bottom of that map.


----------



## Saffy (Jul 13, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> _Is that glider from the white horse hill?_


Yes, it is. It flew straight over our heads.


----------



## Marty1 (Jul 13, 2020)

Saffy said:


> Yes, it is. It flew straight over our heads.



Beautiful area, I’ve been many times.


----------



## not a trot (Jul 13, 2020)

Espresso said:


> This always makes me laugh.
> View attachment 222011
> 
> Some seagulls having a kip. They stick their beak right in the back of their neck. Must be comfortable for them.
> ...



Last time I went there they had Donkeys.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 13, 2020)

not a trot said:


> Last time I went there they had Donkeys.


The donkeys are now back on the beach again. I saw some last week for the first time in ages. Your post prompted me to check when they came back because I've been on the beach practically every day since the end of March - though not always on the part of the beach where they are - and not seen any. 
I see on the Visit Blackpool website that they came back on 4th of July.


----------



## Boru (Jul 13, 2020)

King of the road...relaxing.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 13, 2020)

It's too soggy to walk today so these are from the last week


----------



## N_igma (Jul 13, 2020)

Mourne Mountains County Down


----------



## hash tag (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Jul 15, 2020)

Serving the best beer, sadly there are no signs that this bohemian Victorian pub will be reopening any time soon


----------



## clicker (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 16, 2020)

Well I barely walked...but I made a new friend locally and this is a tiny segment of the magnificent garden she has created. Sitting here at magic hour...was amazing.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 17, 2020)

Not taken any photos on my walks recently as I've been going over old ground. 

The butterflies are out in force at the moment but most them seem camera-shy. 





Embracing trees





Tree stump seat


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 17, 2020)

Very green today


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 17, 2020)

State of the nation report



Path to the top beach

  

This used to be a wild place where my children and generations before them played. Now it's tamed and fenced and only for holiday makers.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 18, 2020)

purves grundy said:


> Staines


Is Staines so bad?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2020)

Went to Epping Forest this morning


----------



## Saffy (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Boru (Jul 19, 2020)

Setting sun in the hay fields...


----------



## Boru (Jul 19, 2020)

Oops..double


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 20, 2020)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 222893




As a teen this was my one of my best mate's house...





And when you had a pint, you were in the wrong place, should have crossed the bridge and drank in The Swan.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 20, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Is Staines so bad?View attachment 222752



And these cows are on Stanwell Moor, yet your next picture proclaims Staines Moor.


3 out of 10 hash tag


----------



## hash tag (Jul 20, 2020)

Not really exercise, but a walk to our local which opened minutes ago. First half decent pint in months


----------



## hash tag (Jul 20, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And these cows are on Stanwell Moor, yet your next picture proclaims Staines Moor.
> 
> 
> 3 out of 10 hash tag


Don't know where you are getting Stanwell from, besides, I didn't put the bloody signs up!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 20, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Don't know where you are getting Stanwell from, besides, I didn't put the bloody signs up!




Staines Moor is split in two, the part with the water that is close to the M25 is Stanwell Moor. Details hash tag, they're important.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 20, 2020)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 222893



i) Did you put that doll there?
ii) Does your regular job involve the photographic documentation of plane crashes?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 20, 2020)

No & no. The doll was photographed as found. We did not touch nor move it.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 20, 2020)

hash tag said:


> No & no. The doll was photographed as found. We did not touch nor move it.



That's exactly what I'd expect you to say if the answers were yes and yes.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm past playing with dolls


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2020)

Took a trip to Granchester today 

Am of a mind to return soon to spend a day picncing by the river listening to test match cricket on the wireless. Might even twirl a cane.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2020)

The boardwalk on Leyton Marsh


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2020)

marty21 said:


> The boardwalk on Leyton Marsh View attachment 223218View attachment 223219


have you ever been under the boardwalk on a blanket with your baby?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2020)

We saw 4 separate herons on this mornings walk. Yes, that is the Thames at quite low tide


----------



## Boru (Jul 22, 2020)

Into the deep green of summer


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 23, 2020)

sparkly sea, lobster pots, from the water, two different modes of transport, following a family of 7 cygnets and 2 swans


----------



## hash tag (Jul 26, 2020)

The 6+ mile walk


----------



## hash tag (Jul 26, 2020)

The art ( and planspotters)


----------



## hash tag (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## clicker (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2020)

Walthamstow Wetlands , there's some old pumps amongst the grass.The blue netting is back for some reason.


----------



## Boru (Jul 28, 2020)

When you need the castle repairs done in the good weather...


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 28, 2020)

Cows in river, red kite.

Poetry not as good as chainsawjob


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 28, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Poetry not as good as @chainsawjob




Good kite tho'! Cows are nice too


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2020)

saw a fat version of our cat , on a barge .


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 29, 2020)

Those birds are baby pheasants I think.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 29, 2020)

Here's the whole family look...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 30, 2020)

Today's state-sanctioned excercise pictures are from Warbstow Bury, a 2500 year old hill fort in north Cornwall. It's hard to take photos of because of the sheer scale of it but I thought I'd have a go. It's made up of two concentric rings of walls, each surrounded by ditches. The inner circle alone is about the size of a cricket stadium. 

Here's one of the two 'entrances' to the inner ring:



The walls either side of this gap rise to over ten feet and the ditch outside them is almost as deep again. Here's the view out through that same entrance:



The high ground on the horizon there is Dartmoor, about 30 miles to the South East. Here's a close up:



Here you can see one of the inner walls, and the ditch outside it:



And here's the view from the top of the wall, with the ditch on the right:



It's the best place I know of to see Red Kites, but you'll have to take my word for it because there were none about today. It's also the best-preserved hill fort of this kind I've seen, and best of all hardly anyone else ever goes there.


----------



## clicker (Jul 30, 2020)

Crossbones graveyard, Borough. 15000 mostly women and children's bodies found under what was a school playground, when TFL bought the school to build on. There is now a 30 year lease preventing building over the bodies again......bastarding church threw them all in unconsecrated ground.



Red Cross way....So called because in plague times nearly every door had a red cross.
8

Wibbly Wobbly bridge.

Warhol exhibition in Tate.


Andy Warhol's syrup.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 30, 2020)

Earlier in the year I posted up a photo of a tree covered in blossom from one of my walks. I walked past it today and it's now covered in fruit! (pears)


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 31, 2020)

Nature is having a fucking orgy right now.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## platinumsage (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 31, 2020)

Today on State Sanctioned Excercise Pictures it's (pause for effect) _interesting rock formations!

_

The last one is my favourite. The thin iron-rich seams are an inch or so proud of the rock face. This has created a distinctive concentric pattern of erosion within the resulting cell-like structures, presumably because the rock in the middle of each 'cell' has been worn down through more strata where it's less sheltered by the iron.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 31, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Today on State Sanctioned Excercise Pictures (pause for effect) it's _interesting rock formations!
> 
> View attachment 224472View attachment 224473View attachment 224474_
> 
> The last one is my favourite. The thin iron-rich seams are an inch or so proud of the rock face. This has created a distinctive concentric pattern of erosion within the resulting cell-like structures, presumably because the rock in the middle of each 'cell' has been worn down through more strata where it's less sheltered by the iron.


That's really cool!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Today on State Sanctioned Excercise Pictures it's (pause for effect) _interesting rock formations!
> 
> View attachment 224472View attachment 224473View attachment 224474_
> 
> The last one is my favourite. The thin iron-rich seams are an inch or so proud of the rock face. This has created a distinctive concentric pattern of erosion within the resulting cell-like structures, presumably because the rock in the middle of each 'cell' has been worn down through more strata where it's less sheltered by the iron.


they would look great on acid or mushrooms.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## yield (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2020)

A bench on Walthamstow Marshes where I often ring my mum .Train crossing the marshes No idea what this machine did .View from a bench on Hackney Marshes,  looking towards Stratford.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 5, 2020)

Anything to do with resurfacing roads?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Boru (Aug 6, 2020)

Art exhibition on direct provision centres for asylum seekers in Ireland


----------



## brogdale (Aug 8, 2020)

One for all you farmers!   (also posted over on the Croydon thread)

The Sussex cattle herd are back on the Roundshaw Downs open space (formerly the old Croydon/London airport site):


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2020)

brogdale said:


> One for all you farmers!   (also posted over on the Croydon thread)
> 
> The Sussex cattle herd are back on the Roundshaw Downs open space (formerly the old Croydon/London airport site):
> 
> ...


Reminds me , I must take some pictures of our local cattle , on Leyton Marsh.


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 8, 2020)

brogdale said:


> One for all you farmers!   (also posted over on the Croydon thread)
> 
> The Sussex cattle herd are back on the Roundshaw Downs open space (formerly the old Croydon/London airport site):
> 
> ...


Bullocks.


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 9, 2020)

View attachment VID_20200808_115251491.mp4

Accidental video!


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 9, 2020)

dinghy racing (jealous, I wanna do it!), sea lavender, getting busy, inflatables are getting ridiculous, pretty beach huts, the Black House, foot/cold clear water


----------



## brogdale (Aug 9, 2020)

Such great pics in this thread; Urbz deserve to pat themselves on the back for making such an uplifting record of such difficult times.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 9, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Such great pics in this thread; Urbz deserve to pat themselves on the back for making such an uplifting record of such difficult times.


I've found it really interesting to see where other Urbz have taken their walks/rides and just how many interesting things they've taken the time to photograph. I guess it's been a time to "stop and smell the flowers" for so many. For me it's certainly been a period when I've had more time (or more of an excuse) to get out and about close by to where I live and to look more closely at it.

I noticed that early on when we had a more strict lockdown there were very few people out and about and when I did encounter them, most of them wanted to stop and have a socially-distanced chat. I suppose the lack of other human contact meant they wanted to seize any opportunity they had. Now there are far more people and although they'll often say "hello" few of them seem to need to stop for a chat.

The change in noise levels has been dramatic. In the early days of lockdown is was so quiet, even in the suburban roads around me, but especially in the countryside. I found it very relaxing and tranquil when most of what I could hear was bird-song, farm animals and the wind. Even when I walked over the North Downs to the south side were you can look down on the M25 it was surprisingly peaceful.

This morning I rode over the Downs and then parallel with the M25 for a fair stretch. It was so much busier - walkers, bikers and horse-back riders and far more cars on the roads. It's almost back to normal. Sadly the noise levels have returned to normal too. The traffic noise is so invasive along the section of my ride close to the M25 I was pleased to get back over the ridge to the north side of the Downs to reasonable level of calmness.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 10, 2020)

That last one is an old WW2 airfield, it's full of weird decaying and half-demolished structures.


----------



## Boru (Aug 11, 2020)

The year is turning...
Haws, as in Hawthorn berries, beginning to turn red and blackberries beginning to form and grow after flowering.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 11, 2020)

Got shown round an organic farm and gifted better than a bunch of flowers by a nice chap


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 13, 2020)

My entry for the National Narrow Nettle Cup


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2020)

Somewhere different today , I drove down to Bath, leaving London for the 1st time since March (I don't count Epping Forest as really leaving London). Stopped at Silbury Hill and had a walk.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2020)

Love a bit of mound action


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 13, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Stopped at Silbury Hill and had a walk



I misread that


----------



## belboid (Aug 13, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> I misread that


would be highly appropriate as it is the swollen womb of mother earth.  Depending upon the time of day.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 13, 2020)

I’m partly unfurloughed now, so haven’t managed as much state sanctioned exercise as I’d like recently. A few recent photos though:


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 13, 2020)

A bit further afield a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Boru (Aug 15, 2020)

Last few days and hazelnuts..


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 16, 2020)

Blackberry sacrifice stone and a hummingbird hawk moth - the first I've seen and a bugger to photograph 

 

Fields now planted out



Tides in , so had to do some rock scrambling





Took the van out for a night, but the most exercise I got was climbing on the roof for this picture



Easing myself back into work - painting, shifting sand, cutting grass and the like in preparation for limited reopening


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> I misread that


you didn't


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 16, 2020)

24 spots and 7 spots wrapped up in a leaf.


----------



## Doodler (Aug 17, 2020)

Greetings from Norfolk.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Aug 18, 2020)

I knew I read it somewhere, it is true.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 18, 2020)

View from Grand Union Canal to pub and view from pub. We could see trees, lakes with sailing boats and in the far distance the M25. Glorious. Beer good, social distancing was spot on and policed brilliantly.


----------



## Doodler (Aug 18, 2020)

From the cut-through path at the back of our local shopping centre.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 18, 2020)

Just found this cool shell ...crab I imagine?


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 18, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> View attachment 227024View attachment 227025View attachment 227026View attachment 227027View attachment 227028


That cat is bigger than the horses.


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 18, 2020)

It's the South Walian Wild Cat. Have to watch out or the armed rozzers will be tasked to deal with it.


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 18, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> It's the South Walian Wild Cat. Have to watch out or the armed rozzers will be tasked to deal with it.


It's big enough to take on the rozzers armed or not.


----------



## Doodler (Aug 19, 2020)

Walked from Brandon to Lakenheath in Suffolk today.

Welcome to Suffolk!



Brown . . . things on an oak leaf. What are they?



Astroturf dump by Lakenheath station.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Somewhere different today , I drove down to Bath, leaving London for the 1st time since March (I don't count Epping Forest as really leaving London). Stopped at Silbury Hill and had a walk.View attachment 226454


Looks shit


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 22, 2020)

Done a sixteen mile off road ride...






As I neared the end I caught a glimpse of Penelope Keith trimming her bush.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 22, 2020)

Been to the seaside!


----------



## Leafster (Aug 23, 2020)

I cycled a bit further from home today to where the soil isn't chalk and water doesn't sink into the ground immediately. 

Conveyor belt from the quarry





I think this was originally a railway carriage

























Narrow bridge - narrower than my handlebars!





Old man's beard





Hedgerow hops


----------



## what (Aug 23, 2020)

Now faded but was probably appropriate a few years ago on here


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 23, 2020)

Post surf pre (disappointing)  pub mega high tide


----------



## Boru (Aug 23, 2020)

The rewilding continues..
 I now have hedgehog ❤💚


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 23, 2020)

Neighbours and visitors keep telling me I've got one of them, but I've yet to see it


----------



## Leafster (Aug 24, 2020)

Autumn's on its way...


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 24, 2020)

Boru said:


> The rewilding continues..
> I now have hedgehog ❤💚


If they are out in the daylight they are in distress and should probably be taken to a rescue. Water and dry cat food is recommended, not bread and milk like when we were kids.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2020)

River Purwell next to the local (Sunday) pub


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2020)

Walk round town


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 227739
> 
> Walk round town


only another three walls to go then


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2020)

Feeding the Swans and Cygnets with sis and niece's.


----------



## Boru (Aug 24, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> If they are out in the daylight they are in distress and should probably be taken to a rescue. Water and dry cat food is recommended, not bread and milk like when we were kids.


 Thank you..I did wonder. He seemed ok yesterday and was under bird feeder where often there is dropped food.. and often none on ground in mornings. I gave water yesterday and could touch him and he not roll into ball so not scared. He wandered off back under cabin, I can't see any sign of him/them with torch, but if I come across him again in daylight I will take him to vet to get checked. It was lovely surprise to see him yesterday. Thank you for your info and concern. I have previously seen hedgehogs in daylight in London so maybe they do wander now and then.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 24, 2020)

Boru said:


> Thank you..I did wonder. He seemed ok yesterday and was under bird feeder where often there is dropped food.. and often none on ground in mornings. I gave water yesterday and could touch him and he not roll into ball so not scared. He wandered off back under cabin, I can't see any sign of him/them with torch, but if I come across him again in daylight I will take him to vet to get checked. It was lovely surprise to see him yesterday. Thank you for your info and concern. I have previously seen hedgehogs in daylight in London so maybe they do wander now and then.


I can’t claim any expertise, but hedghogcabin is on my twitter feed and I’ve been amazed at my lack of knowledge about the little critters. I’ve not seen one since I was a kid when it was common knowledge you put bread and milk out, and they ate slugs. (I’ve not tried to verify I’d gypsies really do cover them in clay to de-spine them before eating  )
It sounds like you need to build a hedgehog house ready for the winter


----------



## Boru (Aug 24, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I can’t claim any expertise, but hedghogcabin is on my twitter feed and I’ve been amazed at my lack of knowledge about the little critters. I’ve not seen one since I was a kid when it was common knowledge you put bread and milk out, and they ate slugs. (I’ve not tried to verify I’d gypsies really do cover them in clay to de-spine them before eating  )
> It sounds like you need to build a hedgehog house ready for the winter



Update... So he appeared again this evening at around the same time. I had a good look at him while he was eating and then he wandered into undergrowth, where I kept an eye on him. Seemed in good health, mooching about. I put him in plastic shopping basket and had closer look at him, to see no broken bones or cuts.. seemed ok. Had no place to take him this evening so let him go and he wandered back where he went yesterday evening.. will check for local info, animal rescue places tomorrow and see if he needs any further assistance. There is water and food on ground for him if he comes out tonight.


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 25, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Feeding the Swans and Cygnets with sis and niece's.


 Careful -  you do know a child can break a man's arm?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 25, 2020)

Autumn is coming, beautiful colours arriving...


----------



## Boru (Aug 25, 2020)

The rescue begins..
He appeared again this evening, bit later, was dusk.. he had some small amount of food and then wandered into undergrowth.. it's has been very wet and stormy here and he just curled up into sleep position but shaking. I have read they don't like the cold so have brought him inside out of rain and he now dozing in box with old socks for blankets.. 
Hope he survives the night and we'll see what we can do in the morning..


----------



## Boru (Aug 26, 2020)

Update.. hedgehog has survived the night, has been taken to vet for check and shopping for bag of dried dog food donation for animal rescue place. He is now at animal rescue place for two weeks rest and observation and will be brought back here then. I need to build a little house for him for the winter.
I am very happy that this has turned out well.. pic is from Monday evening undergrowth mooch.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2020)

Hedgehog whisperer


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Aug 29, 2020)

Big boatie day today. We did a circular walk from Batchworth, doing a few miles alongside a very residential stretch of the grand union.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 29, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> As I neared the end I caught a glimpse of Penelope Keith trimming her bush.


We saw Ms Keith at last years Surrey County Show. She is awfully frightfully posh doesnt one know. The thought of her triming her own bush is an image too far.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## frogwoman (Aug 30, 2020)

Saw a Heather Ladybird today for the first time.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 30, 2020)

It was gloriously empty.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm staying in Paxford, Gloucestershire , so here is an afternoon walk near the village.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 31, 2020)

07:30 dog walk.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2020)

Cornwall


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 31, 2020)

A kidney spot ladybird.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2020)

Buzzards in a tree ! I love little bridges, I cannot lie .Another little bridge


I'm staying in Paxford, Gloucestershire.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2020)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 228697Buzzards in a tree ! View attachment 228698I love little bridges, I cannot lie .View attachment 228699Another little bridge
> 
> 
> I'm staying in Paxford, Gloucestershire.


What're the pubs like?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> What're the pubs like?


Went to two , The Churchill Arms , a pub/hotel , more restaurant than pub , nice garden , about 3 minutes from the cottage.The Ebrington Arms , better beer, older, but 30 minutes walk.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2020)

Went for a walk at Sunrise , near the cottage,  this is sunrise Gloucestershire style.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2020)

Tuesday - Mudeford and the ferry across to Hengistbury Point (on Tuesday) stunning.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Leafster (Sep 5, 2020)

I got my camera out to take my first photo on this afternoon's ride only to find the battery was flat so I've had to use the phone.

The M25 is down there somewhere.





The North Downs Way isn't always easy to spot but it's the track on the right.





Gatton Park





Millenium Stone Circle













Yes, that North Downs Way track again. A 70 metre climb back up the field.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 5, 2020)

I've not been anywhere on account of a full moon period wiping me out completely. But it is pretty here.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 5, 2020)

How far are you going on your rides Leafster?

Did 26.7 miles today, 23 of them off road, feel utterly ruined now!


----------



## Leafster (Sep 6, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> How far are you going on your rides Leafster?
> 
> Did 26.7 miles today, 23 of them off road, feel utterly ruined now!
> 
> View attachment 229303


I'm aiming for around 20 miles at the moment. I did 23 miles last Sunday but yesterday's was only 16 miles.

The target yesterday was to join the North Downs Way or Pilgrims Way and follow them westwards to just beyond Reigate. Unfortunately my route planning let me down. I hadn't even left Caterham when I hit a so-called bridleway which was more or less a drainage ditch running straight up the side of a hill (around the 2 mile mark). Someone on Strava has marked it as "a dead end". It isn't but it was way beyond my capabilities!

After I hit the road to Merstham (A23) the NDW seems to have a lot of footpath only sections and I couldn't find any alternatives apart from using a busy road. Saturday afternoon was probably a bad time to choose to ride this section.

By the time I got to Gatton Park I'd had enough so I turned round and headed home. I'll give it another go sometime if only to say I've cycled through Quality Street - a road in Merstham. I need to study the maps more carefully to see where the bike-friendly alternatives are to the NDW but I think I'll end up on the footpath sections to avoid the busy roads.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 6, 2020)

Yet another ladybird pic. Cream streaked ladybird this time. Near my grandma's house.


----------



## Boru (Sep 9, 2020)

Hedgehog update..
I built a wee hedgehog house from a pallet and was all set for homecoming..

.. and the internal floor plan..


Anyway.. the animal rescue woman has decided to hold on to him for the winter as he seems very thin and not strong or aware enough to survive on his own. I am to call in spring and they will give me him and another one to release then..
So that's not a bad result.. at least he is safe and looked after now..


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## not a trot (Sep 9, 2020)

This was the Hasty Tasty cafe back in the 70s. Many hours spent playing pinball there. Became a decent Indian restaurant a few years ago. And now it's making way for fuck knows what.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 9, 2020)

not a trot said:


> This was the Hasty Tasty cafe back in the 70s. Many hours spent playing pinball there. Became a decent Indian restaurant a few years ago. And now it's making way for fuck knows what.



Farnborough? By the Beefeater?


----------



## Doodler (Sep 9, 2020)

Today I walked from Shippea Hill station to Ely in Cambridgeshire, about 9 miles.

Shippea Hill station is one of Britain's least used stations. Two trains arrive around 7am, one going east the other west, and that's it for the day.



No path, just the roadside to walk along.



Drivers belt along the straight Fenland roads, collisions and other accidents are common.







Roswell Pits near Ely. Old clay pits turned into a nature reserve.



In Ely Country Park.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## platinumsage (Sep 10, 2020)

Proposed Sizewell C nuclear reactor - perimeter reptile survey. They like to chill on/under warm black things.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 10, 2020)

Liked for the lizard and not the proposed nuclear power station


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 10, 2020)

I don't think much social distancing was happening here.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Leafster (Sep 12, 2020)

Today's ride was south over the North Downs and then into The Weald for a bit.

Tried to avoid roads as much as possible but sometimes there were no alternatives.









































I took a break on the edge of a village cricket pitch which was down a rough track just as the players were arriving. Someone, who assume was on the visiting team was very carefully picking his way over the ruts in his Aventador. I don't think he'll be taking that car again if they ever have a rematch!


----------



## Doodler (Sep 12, 2020)

Today: Chalk Road track from the strange hamlet of Foord in Suffolk west to Lakenheath. Nearly three miles long, passed one other person.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 17, 2020)

Searching for and recording the beauty I find (or make) right now is helping me through a difficult patch


----------



## Boru (Sep 17, 2020)

Three seals, reflection, cabbage and sky.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2020)

Went overseas to the Isle today:


----------



## not a trot (Sep 19, 2020)

Not the best bit of parking. Apparently the driver was pissed as a fart, but escaped serious injury. The nearly footpath is used by kids for school journey.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 20, 2020)

From the home of British motor racing.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 20, 2020)

From an accidental walk this morning.


----------



## Doodler (Sep 20, 2020)

East of Ely yesterday.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 22, 2020)

From my ride on Sunday

A posh bridleway





Rusting farm equipment in the evening sun



 



Looking north towards my ride home back over the North Downs.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2020)

couple from Hackney Marshes this morning, looking towards Stratford.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## not a trot (Sep 22, 2020)

Thought I'd taken a pic of some lovely cows during a stroll earlier. Maybe next time.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 22, 2020)

Were you steaking them out?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 22, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Were you steaking them out?



That’s an udderly terrible pun.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 22, 2020)

Pleased you spotted it


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2020)

not a trot said:


> Thought I'd taken a pic of some lovely cows during a stroll earlier. Maybe next time.


Here are some Hackney cows (well almost Hackney , on Leyton Marsh)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 26, 2020)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 231859Here are some Hackney cows (well almost Hackney , on Leyton Marsh)



The Godalming cows were in this field until a week ago...




On Friday I dropped BB2 off at school and walked back to town with her best mate’s mum. She asked where the cows had gone, I told her they were in Farncombe.

“Oh where? Devonte would love to see them again.”

“Farncombe Butchers.”


----------



## Leafster (Sep 27, 2020)

It's cold and windy overcast day in my part of Surrey today.

I took a ride out past the Tandridge Yew today. I've driven past it regularly for at least 30 years but never stopped to take a closer look. It's reputed to be between 1,000 and 2,500 years old. When the church was built at the end of the 11th Century the builders supposedly constructed vaulting over the already substantial roots even though the foundations are nearly 10 metres away which would suggest it was already a mature tree at the time of the Norman Conquest!

The trunk is massive - I've rested my standard sized rucksack against it in one of the photos to give a sense of scale!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2020)

We went to Suffolk for the weekend, 1st time in a hotel for a year (tbf , we only cancelled 2 stays) . Rained all day both days , stopped for a while late Saturday afternoon, so have some night shots of the church & the Crown at Westleton.


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 27, 2020)

Leafster said:


>


Not looking very healthy there.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 27, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Not looking very healthy there.



Let’s see how fresh you look in 2000 years ...


----------



## Leafster (Sep 27, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Not looking very healthy there.


The outer branches seem healthy but some closer to the trunk are looking a bit iffy.

It's hollow like so may ancient yews. I'll head over to another local yew when I get a chance. That one's got a door built into it!


----------



## Boru (Sep 28, 2020)

This is the sea and I hope to keep the quick dips going into the winter..


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2020)

I was at Farmoor Reservoir at the weekend and saw a number of birds including cormorants and several geese, plus a clouded yellow butterfly.


----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 1, 2020)

Not been in a photo state of mind (so tempted to use frame there ) for a while,
But here my most recent two.


----------



## not a trot (Oct 1, 2020)

Some cows. But they're a long way away.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 2, 2020)

Yesterday's minimal effort.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 2, 2020)

yesterday, but i ask for forgiveness...


----------



## Leafster (Oct 4, 2020)

Yesterday I checked the weather forecast carefully and worked out I could get out for a while between the downpours. 

I was wrong. 

The dark clouds building





Garmin having fun trying to re-route me after it lost the plot and then took me up a gulley only just wide enough for my pedals! 
The Strava segment is known as the Bone Grinder - not much fun in the pissing rain


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 4, 2020)

Leafster said:


> From an accidental walk this morning.



A break from your bucolic period to experiment with the 'gritty realism' genre?


----------



## Leafster (Oct 4, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> A break from your bucolic period to experiment with the 'gritty realism' genre?


Yes, I took my life in my hands and walked through the mean streets of Caterham. All for the sake of my art.

The poverty was shocking. Did you know that some people have to park their Teslas on their drives as they don't have garages?!!!


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 4, 2020)

Got out once the storm had moved on and checked out the local rock pool action. I can report shrimps, but not much else.


----------



## metalguru (Oct 4, 2020)

Soggy today:


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 7, 2020)

Out side my house-ish, zoom in on the white fungus on the tree.
My son took this one


----------



## hash tag (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> Out side my house-ish, zoom in on the white fungus on the tree.
> My son took this one
> View attachment 233240


you have a haunted tree!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Oct 7, 2020)

Sculpture park on Monday


----------



## hash tag (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Boru (Oct 8, 2020)

The tide is out in this one...


This reminds me of a story about Brendan Behan when asked the difference between poetry and prose, he is supposed to have replied with this Dublin rhyme.

There was a young fella named Rollocks
Who worked for the farrier Pollocks
As he walked on the Strand
With a girl by the hand
The tide came up to his ankles.

‘Now that is prose,’ Behan said, but ‘If the tide had been in, it would’ve been poetry.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 9, 2020)

A little sunshine before the rain


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 10, 2020)

I think the Prime Minister must be coming:


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 11, 2020)

Not from my exercise but I went to the beach after


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 11, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 233867View attachment 233868View attachment 233869



Exmouth?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 11, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Exmouth?



Full marks


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 11, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Full marks



Exmouth used to have the country's worst Mexican restaurant. They served me a findus crispy pancake once claiming it was a burrito


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 11, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Exmouth used to have the country's worst Mexican restaurant. They served me a findus crispy pancake once claiming it was a burrito



There was a noodle place that looked promising but it was shut, so we had some overpriced and disappointing filled baguettes instead.


----------



## Leafster (Oct 11, 2020)

A much better day for a ride than last Sunday.









I visited the Crowhurst Yew I mentioned up thread. Its age is uncertain. Some say it's as young as 1,000 years old (!) but may be as much as 4,000 years old. It was hollowed out and at one point even had a table and chairs in it. They even put a door on it some time around 1820. 













The view from inside looking up...





One of several "offerings" inside





This is the lockup in Lingfield.









Outwood Windmill


----------



## Boru (Oct 11, 2020)

Croaghan mountain, Achill island and a bit of airplane engine from crash in 1950s.
Lovely sunny day here but cold weather on the way...


----------



## not a trot (Oct 11, 2020)

Was a nice field at one time. Had horses grazing and could take the dog for a walk there. Now about to become an expensive housing development.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## kebabking (Oct 14, 2020)

Autumn: dismal, and shit.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 14, 2020)

urgh, oregano salesmen on every street corner there kebabking


----------



## kebabking (Oct 14, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> urgh, oregano salesmen on every street corner there kebabking



well, you know what life in the 'hood is like for me and my homies - Labs, Springers, Spinones and Pointers cruising the barrio looking for trouble, discarded wood piles, Forestry Commission Rangers going tooled up: its a wonder anyone from round here lives long enough to buy that second holiday home in Umbria....


----------



## kebabking (Oct 15, 2020)

WILL THIS HELL NEVER END?????!!!!!!!


----------



## Boru (Oct 16, 2020)

Horizon lines..


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2020)

I get the sense that this thread will take off again to lock down levels as we appear to be on the verge if lockdown 2:0 . Maybe less of this in my immediate future


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 16, 2020)

Is the glass designed to look like it has viruses in it?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Edie (Oct 18, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 234741


Did you actually see that and take that photograph?


----------



## killer b (Oct 18, 2020)

I met Mrs B for a walk yesterday halfway between our houses (we aren't able to actually visit each others houses cause shes clinically extremely vulnerable and my kids are back at school). 

We climbed winter hill - the west pennine moors are lush in the autumn - reckon we'll do some more walking round there over coming weekends.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 18, 2020)

Edie said:


> Did you actually see that and take that photograph?



Yes. There was a zoom lens involved.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 19, 2020)

At the back there is the place where they make Royal Marines. Hopefully I won't be dragged away and shot for posting this.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2020)

Homerton Goal hanging on Hackney Marshes Tunnel under Lea Bridge Road View towards Clapton from Leyton Marsh.


----------



## Leafster (Oct 19, 2020)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 235065Homerton View attachment 235066Goal hanging on Hackney Marshes View attachment 235067Tunnel under Lea Bridge Road View attachment 235068View towards Clapton from Leyton Marsh.


I see the IKEA graffiti hasn't changed since your first post.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I see the IKEA graffiti hasn't changed since your first post.


Yep , hasn't lasted as long as the previous Charlie Chaplin, but hanging on .


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 22, 2020)

My wife sprained her ankle a few week's back, so our walks have been short and on the flat. Nationalist engines, caterpillars, rock armour and horses


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 23, 2020)

Day off. Walked to the pub the pretty way


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 25, 2020)

Iron Age hill fort, with 2000 year old pond...



BA 747 down there, arrived this week, will sadly never fly again...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 25, 2020)

Tried to go for another short flat walk - Penzance prom this time. I've not been to Pz since before the start of lockdown, despite it only being four miles down the road. Left in sunshine and arrived just as the rain started, only to find it fenced off and inaccessible


----------



## likesfish (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## miss direct (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 25, 2020)

Ground Elder said:


> Tried to go for another short flat walk - Penzance prom this time. I've not been to Pz since before the start of lockdown, despite it only being four miles down the road. Left in sunshine and arrived just as the rain started, only to find it fenced off and inaccessible
> 
> View attachment 235890
> View attachment 235889



Yep I cycled all the way to Dawlish today to find the seafront fenced off


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice walk with my boys


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2020)

Last couple of days Hackney Marshes Clapton South Millfields Park , I'm angry about whatever this is too Bridge. Hackney Marshes.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 29, 2020)

16 spot ladybirds hibernating


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## pseudonarcissus (Nov 1, 2020)

Holiday weekend here for the day of the dead, I guess. A bit of bad weather’s not going to stop folk from having a day at the beach. The photos was taken at 0700!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2020)

So from Thursday we’re back to real state sanctioned exercise again, so took BB2 out for some practice today...


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 1, 2020)

Yesterday, rainy river view


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 1, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> View attachment 236677View attachment 236678View attachment 236679


Every time this thread pops up and I see that first pic I think that is a fantastic photo.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 1, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Every time this thread pops up and I see that first pic I think that is a fantastic photo.


Thank you   I'm very fortunate to have lots of beautiful views to point my camera at.


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2020)

This week's walk on the bleak & windswept West Pennine Moors was (in keeping with the weekend) Pendle Hill. Very nice indeed, if quite wet today...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2020)

So back on #statesancionedexercise officially from Thursday eh ?   

Just one from today , the Clapton Heron


----------



## kebabking (Nov 2, 2020)

Just a wee walk in the woods today - WFH, kids at school, Mrs K at work. Is it wrong that my main concern with whatever is announced during the week is going to be around exercise?

If they go down the Welsh route I may finally end my flirtation with anarchism and take it on full time...


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 2, 2020)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 237001
> Just a wee walk in the woods today - WFH, kids at school, Mrs K at work. Is it wrong that my main concern with whatever is announced during the week is going to be around exercise?
> 
> If they go down the Welsh route I may finally end my flirtation with anarchism and take it on full time...


The Welsh route?


----------



## kebabking (Nov 2, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> The Welsh route?



Yeah, the WG put time and distance limits on the amount of exercise you could do each day, and that you couldn't travel to a location to do your exercise, it had to be done from your door. In England it was legal to drive a _reasonable _distance to travel to X location and take your exercise there.

There's no evidence the additional Welsh restrictions had any greater impact on disease control, but they appeal to Facebook fascism and the Strongman look...


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 2, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Yeah, the WG put time and distance limits on the amount of exercise you could do each day, and that you couldn't travel to a location to do your exercise, it had to be done from your door. In England it was legal to drive a _reasonable _distance to travel to X location and take your exercise there.
> 
> There's no evidence the additional Welsh restrictions had any greater impact on disease control, but they appeal to Facebook fascism and the Strongman look...


Ah yes, I get you. It didn't really apply to me as I don't drive anyway but it did annoy friends who live in town as they were used to being able to drive to the coast to take their dogs for walks. It did mean that people discovered nice places closer to home though and started getting to know other dog walkers in the area. So swings and roundabouts I guess


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2020)

One from being out and about today , the Kentish Town camel


----------



## Leafster (Nov 2, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Yeah, the WG put time and distance limits on the amount of exercise you could do each day, and that you couldn't travel to a location to do your exercise, it had to be done from your door. In England it was legal to drive a _reasonable _distance to travel to X location and take your exercise there.
> 
> There's no evidence the additional Welsh restrictions had any greater impact on disease control, but they appeal to Facebook fascism and the Strongman look...


I think the rules are even tougher in France. You have to take your exercise within a 1km radius of your home. I'd struggle to get to anything other than a suburban street if that was the case here.


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 2, 2020)

A couple from today


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 3, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I think the rules are even tougher in France. You have to take your exercise within a 1km radius of your home. I'd struggle to get to anything other than a suburban street if that was the case here.




I have been swimming every day for the past few weeks, to keep me away from the pub during the very slow days at work. The pool closes from tomorrow night, so will just have walking and cycling. Have some winter cycling MTB shoes arriving today, but need some full length gloves I think. But if I can do two hours a day on the bike that should be pretty good at keeping me out of trouble.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I think the rules are even tougher in France. You have to take your exercise within a 1km radius of your home. I'd struggle to get to anything other than a suburban street if that was the case here.


I'd be ok , the marshes are at the bottom of my road . Academic atm, I've been told to self-isolate as I have been in contact with someone who has now tested positive,  so no #statesancionedexercise for 10 days


----------



## Leafster (Nov 3, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I have been swimming every day for the past few weeks, to keep me away from the pub during the very slow days at work. The pool closes from tomorrow night, so will just have walking and cycling. Have some winter cycling MTB shoes arriving today, but need some full length gloves I think. But if I can do two hours a day on the bike that should be pretty good at keeping me out of trouble.


I'm lucky enough to be working full time (from home) but this does limit the time I have for exercise now it's dark when I stop work. I'm still getting out for a daily walk of about an hour but the bike has been relegated to weekends only. Even then the last couple of weekends have been appalling weather. The constant strong head winds weren't much fun last Sunday. 

I bought some cycling gloves after having to ride through so many nettles so I've got that sorted but I'm just using sturdy trainers at the moment. I've designated one pair as my "MTB trainers" as I got stuck in some deep mud a couple of weeks ago and they haven't recovered!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 3, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I'm lucky enough to be working full time (from home) but this does limit the time I have for exercise now it's dark when I stop work. I'm still getting out for a daily walk of about an hour but the bike has been relegated to weekends only. Even then the last couple of weekends have been appalling weather. The constant strong head winds weren't much fun last Sunday.
> 
> I bought some cycling gloves after having to ride through so many nettles so I've got that sorted but I'm just using sturdy trainers at the moment. I've designated one pair as my "MTB trainers" as I got stuck in some deep mud a couple of weeks ago and they haven't recovered!



Wind is a pain and it always seems to be a headwind, even if you turn around and go the other way!

By all accounts, these shoes...




Dry out really well, so when you get home and they are caked in mud and that you can hose/jet-wash them down and they're good as new. That's the theory anyway, will report back on that. But I know my regular shoes would be destroyed with all the gunk out there at this time of year!


----------



## Leafster (Nov 3, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I'd be ok , the marshes are at the bottom of my road . Academic atm, I've been told to self-isolate as I have been in contact with someone who has now tested positive,  so no #statesancionedexercise for 10 days


Sorry to hear about the self-isolation. I hope you don't start showing any symptoms! I could get to the local SSSI if we were forced to keep within a 1km radius but there's only so many times you can walk around a chalk hillside without getting bored.


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 4, 2020)

We had a night out in the van - don't know when we'll be able tom do it again. Last lockdown there were near lynchings of anyone seen in a camper van   We ended up putting a big 'locals not on holiday', sign in the window before we drove anywhere.  Don't get many big trees down where I live, so it was good to wake up under an oak.

Went for a walk with my daughter this evening. The Mount is closed, the tourist have fucked off and I'm looking forward to having where I live back for a bit


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 4, 2020)

Todays batch


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 4, 2020)

Even ratty was socially distancing 🙂


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 4, 2020)

View of the length of Creswell Crags lake. Loads of pheasants calling out from the woods either side and the ducks all quiet on the water.


----------



## kebabking (Nov 4, 2020)

deliciously chilly this morning. TARTAN20 and MADRAS27 like using my house has a waypoint - they went off to the North Sea and offloaded lots of fuel to thirsty fighters....


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Leafster (Nov 5, 2020)

My first official walk of Lockdown 2.0 this morning. I was surprised by how many cars were out and about on the local roads. It was quieter but nowhere near as quiet as I expected. 

The wind and rain has stripped a lot of the remaining leaves off the trees round here but a few still hanging on some trees but others are completely bare. 









Holly Berries!


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 5, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> View attachment 237374
> View of the length of Creswell Crags lake. Loads of pheasants calling out from the woods either side and the ducks all quiet on the water.


Just up the road from me yet I've never been.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 5, 2020)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 237376View attachment 237377View attachment 237378View attachment 237379
> View attachment 237380View attachment 237381View attachment 237382View attachment 237384
> deliciously chilly this morning. TARTAN20 and MADRAS27 like using my house has a waypoint - they went off to the North Sea and offloaded lots of fuel to thirsty fighters....



The first aircraft there is the VIP Voyager, they put a velvet beanbag on top of the fuel tanks for Brenda or Boris to sit on


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 5, 2020)

Post-run on a dodgy knee:


----------



## kebabking (Nov 5, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The first aircraft there is the VIP Voyager, they put a velvet beanbag on top of the fuel tanks for Brenda or Boris to sit on



She had a boring day - flying in big racetrack patterns while an endless stream of fast jet pilots asked for a thousand gallons of four star...

There was another one this morning - TARTAN49, a rather dull grey job...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 5, 2020)

kebabking said:


> She had a boring day - flying in big racetrack patterns while an endless stream of fast jet pilots asked for a thousand gallons of four star...
> 
> There was another one this morning - TARTAN49, a rather dull grey job...



Much of flying does sound dull, one of my dad’s mates used to fly a B52 from Texas in a massive circle over the Atlantic, Canada, Alaska and back to Texas, about 20 hours with a mid-air refuelling, three times a week. He was well pleased that they started a war with Vietnam and he could go and do something a little more exciting...


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 5, 2020)

Morning dog walk.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 5, 2020)

kebabking said:


> There was another one this morning - TARTAN49, a rather dull grey job...


It should be painted tartan.


----------



## kebabking (Nov 6, 2020)

A bigly enjoyable walk in the woods....


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 6, 2020)

Today a tree and some filming


----------



## Boru (Nov 6, 2020)

Friday evening lockdown winter sky and lights


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## crossthebreeze (Nov 7, 2020)

Gosforth nature reserve


----------



## crossthebreeze (Nov 7, 2020)

Old tree graffiti at Gosforth Nature Reserve, including TC from 1945, and a spunking cock.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 7, 2020)

Transportation special: air, land and sea...


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 8, 2020)

Margery Wood, yesterday.


----------



## Leafster (Nov 8, 2020)

I wasn't far away from Margery Wood yesterday too May Kasahara . The intention was to cycle through to Colley Hill/Margery Wood and then possibly on to Box Hill but I got as far as Gatton Park and there were hoards of people around. Something was going on at the boarding school - I don't think I've seen so many SUVs in a single traffic jam! The kids and parents seemed to be swarming all over my route so I turned back.

Fallen leaves on the North Downs Way





Silver Birch in the Autumn sun





The trail looks obvious here but as I got into the trees at the end the leaf litter obscured the path so I got lost (temporarily)





Climbing back to a route I knew I found this huge clump of teasels. Don't think I've ever seen so many together.









The local vineyard preparing for the new season


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 8, 2020)

A perfect autumn morning


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2020)

Is that Robin Hood's Bay, rubbershoes ?


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 8, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Is that Robin Hood's Bay, rubbershoes ?



Nope. Beer


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 10, 2020)

They’ve been clearing out the Regents Canal between Maida Vale and Camden Lock. Every couple of hundred yards there’s a pile of junk awaiting collection on the towpath. Mostly the usual; bikes, scooters, a shopping trolley and other junk, but in three of the piles there were old steel safes including this one with it’s back seemingly blown out.



I wonder what the story is there.


----------



## Boru (Nov 10, 2020)

I have become a winter sea swimmer.. so far so good.. no wetsuit... It's much colder than it looks...


----------



## Leafster (Nov 10, 2020)

Boru, I still remember swimming in the sea off Southsea in November (with no wetsuit) so can sympathise about the cold! The worst bit was trying to walk up the shingle beach in bare feet afterwards!


----------



## Boru (Nov 10, 2020)

Leafster said:


> Boru, I still remember swimming in the sea off Southsea in November (with no wetsuit) so can sympathise about the cold! The worst bit was trying to walk up the shingle beach in bare feet afterwards!



You are so right.. the best thing is to get in as quick as possible. Where this pic is taken has been transformed by the addition of the steps. It's a rocky shore but when tide is in its between 2 and 4 MTRS deep.. ideal for quick plunge. It has become very popular with daily swimmers this year due to lockdown and people are sticking with it as colder days arrive. When tide is out there is no water. It's brilliant buzz..


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 12, 2020)

Caged baubles today


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Doodler (Nov 14, 2020)

Yesterday I walked through Cambridgeshire fenland from Welney to March, part of the way was along the river Nene.


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2020)

Very rainy #onthemarshes this morning , here are a few views of a bridge from the Industrial estate over the railway by Lea Bridge Station (a recently reopened station)


----------



## kebabking (Nov 15, 2020)

Managed to drag them out of their pits for a hour or so...


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 15, 2020)

Crab Wood, mid Hants.
first state sanctioned exercise after 2 weeks self isolation. I’m knackered.


----------



## Leafster (Nov 15, 2020)

Just one from my walk today


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Crab Wood, mid Hants.
> first state sanctioned exercise after 2 weeks self isolation. I’m knackered.
> View attachment 238964View attachment 238965


I've just been released from covid jail as well, good to be out & about again .


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2020)

Edge of the Lakes last month


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2020)

A few other recentish ones


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 15, 2020)

Badgers That's a turn up for the brooks


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2020)

This week we walked around Entwistle and Wayoh reservoirs, East of Blackburn. Some lush victorian waterworks and glorious scenery. Not been here before but will defo be back.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## frogwoman (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 19, 2020)

I've been raging for the last couple of days about this (photo nicked off Facebook) The council has finally got around to blocking off the easiest access to the beach. Any local will tell you that it was unnecessary and any problem with erosion had been sorted.  


So, I was delighted to find this when I got there. The local Facebook group are saying it must have been the storm  



Very green today



Not sure what the scaffolding is for- it'll be on the beach sooner or later


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 19, 2020)

Ground Elder said:


> View attachment 239490



See Cnut has donated some tyres


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 19, 2020)

Not really much in the way of social distancing going on here I'm afraid. 16 spot ladybirds in the park. .


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 19, 2020)

To be fair , over the years they've tried hard to protect it from collapse, but I can't see it lasting much longer


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 19, 2020)

Ground Elder said:


> To be fair , over the years they've tried hard to protect it from collapse, but I can't see it lasting much longer
> View attachment 239551




Yeah, that's one big storm away from being no more. Hope they've moved out?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## clicker (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## quiet guy (Nov 19, 2020)

It was a wee bit dark by the time I finished my walk, had meant to come out at lunchtime but a heavy hail shower put paid to that idea.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 20, 2020)

Lovely crisp morning today...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2020)

Just the one from this morning's stroll around the mean streets of E5 , I like a vertical garden


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## WouldBe (Nov 20, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Just the one from this morning's stroll around the mean streets of E5 , I like a vertical garden View attachment 239630


Makes sunbathing a bit awkward.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 21, 2020)

Last week down south


----------



## hash tag (Nov 21, 2020)

Today, grey London


----------



## kebabking (Nov 21, 2020)

And we stopped off for cake on the way home....


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 21, 2020)

Went for a walk in a bit of allegedly 'private woodland' close to my house. A bit annoyed because I saw my first ever Eyed Ladybird but it dropped to the ground while I was taking a photo of it.  tried to look for it again but I didn't want to get lost in the woods after dark just for a ladybird


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 21, 2020)

Is that Alice Holt hash tag ?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 21, 2020)

Letting the train take the strain...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Boru (Nov 21, 2020)

Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Four weeks to the midwinter solstice, we will turn the corner on this year shortly..


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 21, 2020)

Boru said:


> Do not go gentle into that good night,
> Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light.
> View attachment 239822
> Four weeks to the midwinter solstice, we will turn the corner on this year shortly..



Rough tor?


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 21, 2020)

Hurst Castle on the Solent. Windy, grey. The walk there is along a shingle beach. A good work out but not a relaxing walk. Not doing that again


----------



## Boru (Nov 21, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Rough tor?


No, it's Croagh Patrick, Co Mayo, Ireland..
About 12k away from base there.. it's big..








						Croagh Patrick - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 21, 2020)

Boru said:


> No, it's Croagh Patrick, Co Mayo, Ireland..
> About 12k away from base there.. it's big..
> 
> 
> ...



Ah. For some reason I had you down as a Cornishman.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 21, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Is that Alice Holt hash tag ?


Yep. The tamed bits unlike the arboretum we went to a week or two earlier.
Incidentally, in the other pics the artificial hills were made out of Wembley Stadium.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 21, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Yep. The tamed bits unlike the arboretum we went to a week or two earlier.
> Incidentally, in the other pics the artificial hills were made out of Wembley Stadium.



We held a party in there, the local rag got some prick to state that “it was louder than two formula one cars.”


----------



## A380 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## kebabking (Nov 22, 2020)

Morning sunshine....


----------



## kebabking (Nov 22, 2020)

And the sky burned with the Wrath of God...

(It's very pretty actually - I can hear fox, and deer and owl, and there's no one else around).


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 22, 2020)

^^^Best time of day for walking, by miles.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## kebabking (Nov 22, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> ^^^Best time of day for walking, by miles.



This. I saw a big white stag and half a dozen does as well. Still, clear, quiet - gorgeous.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Spymaster (Nov 22, 2020)

South from Primrose Hill


----------



## brogdale (Nov 22, 2020)

Tour of Croydon today:

Biden/Harris board up in a spooky looking Victorian villa on Bramley Hill



Some very regimented gulls (terns?) at Waddon Ponds





The 'IKEA' towers behind Waddon Ponds


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## kebabking (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## quimcunx (Nov 22, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Tour of Croydon today:
> 
> Biden/Harris board up in a spooky looking Victorian villa on Bramley Hill
> 
> ...



We've had these visiting our garden recently. I'd decide they were black headed gulls in their winter plumage. Then I saw them at the local duck pond.  Maybe marty21 knows. 



Meanwhile it looks like the Guinness cans have bred with the coffee cups to make guinness coffee.


----------



## Pingety Pong (Nov 22, 2020)

An old oak in Lyme Park just outside Manchester.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 22, 2020)

Ginger bison, Yorkshire.


----------



## Boru (Nov 23, 2020)

The closed due to covid restrictions businesses in the local town are decorating and lighting their windows. A bit of light in the darkness..


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 26, 2020)

First proper frosty morning of the year.


----------



## kebabking (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## pseudonarcissus (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm working on a ship at the moment. After the gym I went on deck to see the view. Entering Rio is special.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## kebabking (Nov 27, 2020)

Dad does Forest School, and it's like, waaay better than School Forest School. We're here for the Deer, the Foxes, and the Owls... Three fairy stories written, some drawings done - with hot chocolate and cake for our picnic.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 27, 2020)

November afternoon dog jaunt.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## D'wards (Nov 27, 2020)

Yup, I'm now one of those people who buys monkey nuts specifically to take to the park to feed the squirrels


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 27, 2020)

Hopefully town will be busier from Wednesday...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## frogwoman (Nov 27, 2020)

Saw this orange ladybird on a gravestone the other day. It has a kind of 'PPE' like see through face shield which it withdraws into when hibernating.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 27, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Yup, I'm now one of those people who buys monkey nuts specifically to take to the park to feed the squirrels


Won't be long before you're scoring crack for them


----------



## D'wards (Nov 27, 2020)

Ground Elder said:


> Won't be long before you're scoring crack for them


😂


----------



## Doodler (Nov 28, 2020)

Yesterday's walk through the Cambridgeshire Fens from March to Whittlesea.






This follows the route of the Hereward Way, which so far has been a mixture of some impressive and beautiful bits combined with dangerous roadside walks like a game of Frogger where you have to watch out for fast-moving articulated lorries and tractors pulling huge sugar beet trailers.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## WouldBe (Nov 28, 2020)

Ground Elder said:


> Won't be long before you're scoring crack for them


The squirrel doesn't look impressed with the offering.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 28, 2020)

I have posted more pics in famous graves and 4x4s


----------



## kebabking (Nov 29, 2020)

Today, we are exploring the inside of a marshmallow....


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 29, 2020)

Similar here this morning when we set out, but then started to clear nicely...


----------



## [62] (Nov 29, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 240726



Nice. Used to live just around the corner from there on Exe Street.


----------



## [62] (Nov 29, 2020)

Out on the Crediton road.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 29, 2020)

The fence is still down, so the council have put up a sign to prevent the careless from taking legal action 



It's becoming even more obvious which are the second homes and holiday lets, as they are starting to look scruffy and the gardens over-grown.

 



 

Enjoyed a couple of beautiful warm days. Forgive me a sunset picture


----------



## Leafster (Nov 29, 2020)

A dull and misty day today





These make a change from having a battered old Sierra in the front garden





















A bit of unkempt Capability Brown


----------



## Boru (Nov 30, 2020)

Once upon a time..


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 30, 2020)

On a bus stop near my place.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 1, 2020)

Lovely day for it...



Some of kebabking’s crew disturbing the peace...


----------



## Leafster (Dec 1, 2020)

How's the mud around your way Bahnhof Strasse ? I had to abandon one route on Sunday when the mud got up to the bottom bracket. Yes, I got stuck in it!  

I also had an embarrassing "accident" on another stretch when I let a walker take the dry route and I slid on a muddy slope and ended up in a hedge.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 1, 2020)

Not too bad on today's ride, last week I did the canal towpath which was a quagmire and earlier last week I did another ride that took me through Thursley Common and came back covered from head to toe in thick mud. But today was on the North Downs Way which is sandy here, as were all the bridle paths that loop back to home. One thing at this time of year, the leaves cover roots and holes in the path, if you're bombing downhill it looks like a flat surface of leaves, until...


----------



## kebabking (Dec 1, 2020)

Muddy...


----------



## Leafster (Dec 1, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not too bad on today's ride, last week I did the canal towpath which was a quagmire and earlier last week I did another ride that took me through Thursley Common and came back covered from head to toe in thick mud. But today was on the North Downs Way which is sandy here, as were all the bridle paths that loop back to home. One thing at this time of year, the leaves cover roots and holes in the path, if you're bombing downhill it looks like a flat surface of leaves, until...


My bit of the North Downs isn't sandy so the water sits on the trails which often seem to be slightly lower than the surrounding ground - years, if not centuries, of use I guess. I'm also having to drop off the Downs to find off-road trails and they seem to be the muddiest especially around the old quarries just south of the M23/M25 interchange.

ETA: Yes, leaves cover a multitude of hidden traps.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 2, 2020)

Wandered into town after dark

ETA - those pics looked a lot better on my phone than they do on a full size screen, but you get the gist of it.


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Edie (Dec 3, 2020)

Ground Elder said:


> View attachment 241531 View attachment 241530


What the actual hell is that it’s absolutely terrifying?  Is that real?!!


----------



## Edie (Dec 3, 2020)

Pictures of Leeds from delivering food bank crates


----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 3, 2020)

Edie said:


> What the actual hell is that it’s absolutely terrifying?  Is that real?!!


It made me fucking shudder


----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Boru (Dec 3, 2020)

The first snows have arrived..


----------



## Espresso (Dec 3, 2020)

Saw this the other day in a ratty car park. Real bush, excellent artistic addition. The word needs more gigantic hedgehogs.

To be scrupulously honest, that's not my photo. I did see it, but I didn't have my phone on me. This particular photo comes from the artist's Facebook page, which I can't sodding find now, to credit him. I'll have another look.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2020)

Edie said:


> What the actual hell is that it’s absolutely terrifying?  Is that real?!!


They look like goose barnacles - never seen that many in a cluster though!


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 3, 2020)

Edie said:


> What the actual hell is that it’s absolutely terrifying?  Is that real?!!


My daughter said it looked like the start of a Dr Who episode. They are goose barnacles


----------



## kebabking (Dec 3, 2020)

Last day of dad school - big one went back on Monday, little goes back tomorrow. It was cold, and the rain got a bit lumpy a couple of times.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 3, 2020)

Ground Elder said:


> My daughter said it looked like the start of a Dr Who episode. They are goose barnacles




Your daughter is bang on!


----------



## hash tag (Dec 4, 2020)

Leafster is that Quality St in Merstham?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 4, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse the bikes looking a "bit" clean to say the least, in your pics


----------



## hash tag (Dec 4, 2020)

Went out for a plod today and saw this. nearly perfect. ( Steering clear of Xmas forum)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 4, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Bahnhof Strasse the bikes looking a "bit" clean to say the least, in your pics



I washed the fucking thing, first time since I bought it. In fact, first time I washed a bike since I was a kid, at which point we used to take an abnormal pride in washing the poxy things...


----------



## hash tag (Dec 4, 2020)

Out on a country ride at this time of year, it should be caked.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 4, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Leafster is that Quality St in Merstham?


Yes, that's the one!


----------



## bimble (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Dec 4, 2020)

Leafster said:


> Yes, that's the one!


Never been up it. Been past it hundreds of times, even worked nearby for a few years....THE Quality Street.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 5, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Never been up it. Been past it hundreds of times, even worked nearby for a few years....THE Quality Street.


Same here! I've driven past it countless times but I'd never notice what it was called. It's only now that I'm trying to find cycling routes which avoid roads that I saw the name. The North Downs Way passes through it. Although it's only a footpath down from the church to Quality Street I thought I'd try cycling it. The NDW then heads west (just before QS joins the A23)  past the cricket club and then over the golf course towards Gatton Park. Again, this is only a footpath but it looks like cyclists use it anyway.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 5, 2020)

Years ago, when I lived in Sutton I took a ride down the 214 to Reigate and raced down Gatton Bottom to Merstham, full lycra, no helmet
just trying to see what speed I could hit. I remember being aware of cars following me but everything else just flashed past. Totally mental
looking back, but hey.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## kebabking (Dec 6, 2020)

Cold, foggy, and damp in the Forest.. still and quiet.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 6, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Out on a country ride at this time of year, it should be caked.



Like this...?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 6, 2020)

On foot this morning...


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 6, 2020)

Night time run yesterday


----------



## kebabking (Dec 6, 2020)

Panto in Bewdley. We had lunch at the Mug House by the river, and then shopping... Very Christmas.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 6, 2020)

A walk in the woods this morning


----------



## Doodler (Dec 6, 2020)

Out again around March and Whittllesea in the Fens.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2020)

Clapton, from Leyton Marsh.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 8, 2020)

Cold, frosty, clear and exquisite.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2020)

New Street art opposite a local park.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## kebabking (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## kebabking (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2020)

Art stuff , Hackney Marshes


----------



## kebabking (Dec 12, 2020)

_foraging _for Christmas decorations in the forest....


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 12, 2020)

Hankley Common with sis in law...


----------



## ginger_syn (Dec 12, 2020)

Today


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2020)

Today our walk on the bleak west pennine moors was on Haslingden Grane, a former bustling village that was abandoned over the second part of the 19th century after parts of it were flooded to create a reservoir, and industrialisation forced the remaining villagers - the local trade was in hand-loom weaving and illicit whisky distilling - to move to nearby towns and cities to find work.

A glorious walk with numerous ruined houses, disused quarries and the like, lush in parts and spooky in places. Recommended (although its very muddy at points)


----------



## killer b (Dec 13, 2020)

Sunday bonus - I went for a 10k muddy foot run with my bezzer this morning in the pouring rain and it was glorious.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2020)

Hackney Marshes , 9am this morning


----------



## kebabking (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 15, 2020)

Quack


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 16, 2020)

I bought myself an early Christmas present...a boat. It was lovely on the lagoa this morning. I hope this picture is particularly enhanced by the festive falling snow. It was 26C at 7 am.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 19, 2020)

Saw these beauties today - bryony and 7 spot. A year or so ago I found the first record of the bryony ladybird in Buckinghamshire , was dead pleased with myself.



I also saw these fungi- Velvet Shanks apparently


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2020)

Had a coffee from the man in the van at Coppermill Fields this morning.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 20, 2020)

It was a beautiful morning so I went for a ride. I ended up walking home after a puncture and a pump which wouldn't work!   









I wish I had my proper camera which me.  

















Mud and puddles





Trust me, these a red kites





See! It's a red kite! 









And then I had a puncture


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2020)

High and dry


----------



## Boru (Dec 21, 2020)

Happy solstice everyone.. the year has turned. Midwinter sunset here this evening and also a poem I love..


The Shortest Day
by Susan Cooper

And so the Shortest Day came and the year died
And everywhere down the centuries of the snow-white world
Came people singing, dancing,
To drive the dark away.
They lighted candles in the winter trees;
They hung their homes with evergreen;
They burned beseeching fires all night long
To keep the year alive.
And when the new year's sunshine blazed awake
They shouted, revelling.
Through all the frosty ages you can hear them
Echoing behind us - listen!
All the long echoes, sing the same delight,
This Shortest Day,
As promise wakens in the sleeping land:
They carol, feast, give thanks,
And dearly love their friends,
And hope for peace.
And now so do we, here, now,
This year and every year.
Happy Yule..


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2020)

Fog on the Tyne. No sign of Gazza though


----------



## hash tag (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 22, 2020)

Today Baby Bahn 2 and I went on an adventure to find an abandoned mansion. We walked through deep, dark woods on the muddiest of paths, after around a mile we found a steep path up the hill that was covered in the slippiest mud, took ages slipping up and down to reach the top of the hill, still covered in thick woods, we pushed on and eventually came across it...



Spoiler: Spooky Mansion


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 22, 2020)

Do you know the story behind it Bahnhof Strasse ?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Today Baby Bahn 2 and I went on an adventure to find an abandoned mansion. We walked through deep, dark woods on the muddiest of paths, after around a mile we found a steep path up the hill that was covered in the slippiest mud, took ages slipping up and down to reach the top of the hill, still covered in thick woods, we pushed on and eventually came across it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does Miss Havisham live there ?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 22, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Today Baby Bahn 2 and I went on an adventure to find an abandoned mansion. We walked through deep, dark woods on the muddiest of paths, after around a mile we found a steep path up the hill that was covered in the slippiest mud, took ages slipping up and down to reach the top of the hill, still covered in thick woods, we pushed on and eventually came across it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At a guess, Conan-Doyles house near Hindhead?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 22, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> Do you know the story behind it Bahnhof Strasse ?



No, just heard a rumour it was there and went to find it. It’s massive, goes back further than the width of the front.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 22, 2020)

hash tag said:


> At a guess, Conan-Doyles house near Hindhead?



No, that’s restored now and is a school, I think. This is behind Charterhouse School.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 22, 2020)

I heard a rumour there was an action group for Conan Dyles place trying to stop it being turned into a hotel.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 22, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I heard a rumour there was an action group for Conan Dyles place trying to stop it being turned into a hotel.



It was turned in to a hotel soon after Doyle sold it. Waverley Council refused to buy it and then gave permission to turn it in to flats, was overturned in the High Court and turned in to some kind of school...


----------



## hash tag (Dec 25, 2020)

Too much festive spirit?


----------



## Leafster (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas from the North Downs! 

A chilly start - there was ice in some of the puddles! I should have worn two pairs of socks. 













South Downs from the North Downs





Winter berries (the house behind dates back to 1326)





Winter Barley, I think





Croydon, the City, Crystal Palace and Docklands in the distance


----------



## brogdale (Dec 25, 2020)

Leafster said:


> Merry Christmas from the North Downs!
> 
> A chilly start - there was ice in some of the puddles! I should have worn two pairs of socks.
> 
> ...


That's a lovely stretch of the NDW up there; really good pics!


----------



## brogdale (Dec 25, 2020)

Waddon ponds, Waddon, Solstice day +4


----------



## hash tag (Dec 25, 2020)

Waddon Ponds...I really should know them, but didn't. Hmm, maybe this weekend


----------



## Leafster (Dec 25, 2020)

brogdale said:


> That's a lovely stretch of the NDW up there; really good pics!


It was a bit colder out there this morning than I thought so it's just the bit closest to me. (Woldingham, Godstone, Caterham, Chaldon and almost on to Merstham with a few minor detours)


----------



## brogdale (Dec 25, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Waddon Ponds...I really should know them, but didn't. Hmm, maybe this weekend


Literally at the back of the ex John Lewis on the Purley Way; nice little park and always plenty of fowl on the ponds.


----------



## tommers (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## kebabking (Dec 25, 2020)

Rudolph is back in his gaff...


----------



## tommers (Dec 25, 2020)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 245414View attachment 245415View attachment 245416View attachment 245417View attachment 245418View attachment 245419View attachment 245421View attachment 245422View attachment 245423
> Rudolph is back in his gaff...


Wheres that?


----------



## kebabking (Dec 25, 2020)

tommers its Wyre Forest, on the Worcestershire-Shropshire border. i'm astonishingly lucky to live here.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 26, 2020)

Canal near Berkhamstead


----------



## hash tag (Dec 26, 2020)

The white chimney is what you can just about see of Battersea Power Station


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

Yesterday, in the wrong order


----------



## kebabking (Dec 27, 2020)

Cool, sunny, quiet. You people wouldn't like it here.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 27, 2020)

Tier 4 Edinburgh city centre.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 27, 2020)

Much maligned


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## metalguru (Dec 27, 2020)

2 sides of Vauxhall Bridge


----------



## hash tag (Dec 27, 2020)

Nice picture of Archers gaff, unfortunately of you have missed the best bits of the bridge, my favourite. These are visible from all 4 banks


----------



## marty21 (Dec 28, 2020)

Long walk this morning,  up to Leyton, around to the Olympics and back . A foggy Leyton Marsh , the Hollywood Style Leyton sign , the River Lea looking pretty high , and the bridge over the A12 towards the 'lympics


----------



## Leafster (Dec 28, 2020)

No mist, fog or even snow here but very muddy.





Muddy cattle in the woods

















Donkey!


----------



## kebabking (Dec 29, 2020)

A somewhat mixed day of weather in the Wyre Forest: rain, sleet, and heavy, fluffy snow...


----------



## Pingety Pong (Dec 29, 2020)

An early morning walk through Highfield Country Park in Manchester.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 29, 2020)

No snow and stretching the definition of local a bit...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 29, 2020)

Leafster, get some Sealskinz socks, they are waterproof, you can always wear a pair of regular socks under them too. Get the long ones, mine are short, go for long


----------



## kebabking (Dec 29, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Leafster, get some Sealskinz socks, they are waterproof, you can always wear a pair of regular socks under them too. Get the long ones, mine are short, go for long



Sealskins gloves are teh shiz as well.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 29, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Sealskins gloves are teh shiz as well.



Yeah, have a pair of their all weather mtb gloves and they are lush. They come up a bit small compared to their size guide, not bad that I don’t love them, but will go for XL next time.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 30, 2020)

You wouldn't like it here...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 30, 2020)

Glow Wild at Wakehurst!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 30, 2020)

And the Knepp Estate today;


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 30, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Tier 4 Edinburgh city centre.
> 
> View attachment 245667
> View attachment 245668
> ...


Omg I love it...I need to come visit one day


----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 30, 2020)

I didn't walk far for these heh...my new street basically. My view from my room -


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

Omg that is amazing! Happy new home xxx


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

I am tempted to find where you live and ask the council to nominate me to yours. I turned down a bungalow in Morley the other week because not only is it in Leeds, it's also in Morley and nobody needs that shit. I've got super good council housing priority status if that helps? 
Don't tell me where this beautiful seasidey place is, please.
I don't think I could impose myself on you as a local connection with good conscience


----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 30, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> I am tempted to find where you live and ask the council to nominate me to yours. I turned down a bungalow in Morley the other week because not only is it in Leeds, it's also in Morley and nobody needs that shit. I've got super good council housing priority status if that helps?
> Don't tell me where this beautiful seasidey place is, please.
> I don't think I could impose myself on you as a local connection with good conscience


Haha tbf I've been incredibly lucky to get this place. I've always loved this road for the incredible views. The housing officer who showed me round said nothing has come up in this street for years as most if it is private let's or people have bought them. So I'm v lucky indeed


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 30, 2020)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 245603View attachment 245604View attachment 245605View attachment 245606View attachment 245608
> Cool, sunny, quiet. You people wouldn't like it here.



Looks like there might be some treasures in those woods TBH


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

Im


kebabking said:


> View attachment 245603View attachment 245604View attachment 245605View attachment 245606View attachment 245608
> Cool, sunny, quiet. You people wouldn't like it here.


I'm not nominating you as a local connection because I have some unhappy connections with there....  Also, not enough seaside. You're a lucky bunny though! I might try a woods scamper this week - I've never been to my nearest one.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 31, 2020)

Wyre Forest. -4c. Utterly glorious....


----------



## kebabking (Dec 31, 2020)

A dreary, God-forsaken place. You wouldn't like it.


----------



## ginger_syn (Dec 31, 2020)

Been a while since i posted a pic.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 31, 2020)

Very jealous; stuck here working


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)

I tripped over the raised herb bed 

and grazed my knee


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)

BUT I LEFT THE HOUSE AS SOON AS I THOUGHT ABOUT LEAVING THE HOUSE, WITH ZERO HESITATION, PANIC, DREAD OR ANXIETY OR RUMINATING UP A REPEAT OR FUTURE POTENTIAL OR ACTUAL THREAT OR LIFE CHANGING EMOTIONAL DISASTER AND IT WAS EASY AS PIE. 

That one's needed to come about since 2013.

I had a lovely scamper, well worth remixing and putting on repeat later.


----------



## andysays (Jan 1, 2021)

Saw a couple of elephants in north London



at least they're green rather than pink


----------



## hash tag (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

👍❤️💞🔥💘💓


----------



## hash tag (Jan 1, 2021)

andysays said:


> Saw a couple of elephants in north London
> 
> View attachment 246504
> 
> at least they're green rather than pink


Turns out they are quite a thing and have had a chequered life. ‘Napalming elephants isn’t the answer’: Finsbury Park’s famous topiary elephants could be destroyed due to people taking drugs behind them


----------



## andysays (Jan 1, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Turns out they are quite a thing and have had a chequered life. ‘Napalming elephants isn’t the answer’: Finsbury Park’s famous topiary elephants could be destroyed due to people taking drugs behind them


There are now only 2 of the original 4 left.

Since that article in 2019 a couple seem to have succumbed to the honey rot mentioned, and I heard that a car crashed into the hedge a while ago - we noticed today that a section of the wall had been repaired or rebuilt recently.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 1, 2021)

Yep, I saw earlier stories of a car crash


----------



## kebabking (Jan 2, 2021)

-4c. Gorgeous.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 2, 2021)

On yesterday's walk to the beach we encountered these lovely horses


----------



## kebabking (Jan 2, 2021)

slight throwback - New Years Eve...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

Getting ready to go for walkies, clocked this out the window.

There's THREE foxes in our laurel bush!!!!

I'm going to say hi and leave them some cat food. Our garden has always been a sanctuary for the local wildlife, as well as the animals out there in the neighbourgood 

UrbaneFox - are you in my neck of the woods at the minute?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

That's reminded me - I may have some stuff to clear up out there, does anyone know anywhere that could use two massive barbeques like the one in front of the laurel bush  for good purposes? 
If it's left to me, I'll just turn them into planters or share them with my lovely remaining neighbours in summer... 

Outdoor Street kitchens etc, maybe?


----------



## hash tag (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

I took my phone and photos til the already low battery went flat 



More to come - I got well overexcited


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Turns out they are quite a thing and have had a chequered life. ‘Napalming elephants isn’t the answer’: Finsbury Park’s famous topiary elephants could be destroyed due to people taking drugs behind them


We have loads of shrubbery in the grounds of our work. The council removed 4 majestic pampas grasses precisely because people were smoking crack and banging up behind them


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

I couldn't find a normal person hat, so...
My neighbour was kind enough to launch me outside 

I realized my Excellent Coat has a hood, so managed to look totally normal after all 

I was sitting on the church steps with my flask of coffee and flat phone and a smile, when I saw the top of a wolf hat over the top of the hedge. I shouted hello, scrambled my cat hat on, and then the really smiley friendly woman walked past the not hedge bit and called us twins 

Have I mentioned I don't think I need to move away after all? At least, not if I can get all my ducks in a row and do self directed support in a careful and safe and supervisedish manner.
I told my downstairs neighbour this earlier. He just laughed and said that since I decided to leave in September, he's just been waiting for me to realise that I AM LOCAL. THERE'LL BE NO TROUBLE HERE   

Chapel town is the Royston Vasey of Leeds. Trust me, I lived in hadfield for a bit. I couldn't hack it because of no community and early closing corner shops and no escape once the trains stopped 

None of those things are an obstacle here 

I believe the council runs a beach in town every summer; I've got a disabled persons railcard and an understanding bloody lovely Whitby guesthouse who I can stay with any time, trains and tiers permitting.

/U turn of 202x


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 2, 2021)

16 spot ladybirds hibernating on a beech tree in my local park.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 2, 2021)

from this morning.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 2, 2021)

Cont....


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 2, 2021)

Looks like there's going to be some treasures there kebabking


----------



## kebabking (Jan 2, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> Looks like there's going to be some treasures there kebabking



Diamonds on NYE, gold today....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> 16 spot ladybirds hibernating on a beech tree in my local park.
> 
> View attachment 246712View attachment 246713


There’s something nightmarish/cheesedream about ladybirds


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> There’s something nightmarish/cheesedream about ladybirds


Why nightmarish? I know what you mean tho.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

It's the legs and underside that make me go a bit weird - they remind me of either earwigs or woodlice (I confuse the two). I'm a bit insectophobic - anything with fewer than two or more than four legs as standard issue really makes me shudder. That includes sealife as well (except whales/dolphins etc) - stuff like sea cucumbers and prawns make me flinch 
I'm the world's most neurotic gardener 

Ladybirds overwinter in my flat every year


----------



## kebabking (Jan 2, 2021)

Guess who's back...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> Why nightmarish? I know what you mean tho.


The spots- the incongruous prettiness of the wing casings that suddenly erupt when they take flight - bleugh


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 3, 2021)

I think I might take one pic out of my window every morning...its just such a pleasant way to start my day looking out at this 😌 

My cats love it too


----------



## marty21 (Jan 3, 2021)

Not impressed by the graffiti, but impressed that they managed to do it .


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 3, 2021)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 246813Not impressed by the graffiti, but impressed that they managed to do it .


The very hungry caterpillar will eat that whole pipe


----------



## kebabking (Jan 3, 2021)

Big thaw here overnight...


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2021)

From yesterday... Worse places to be locked down.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

..


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

..


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

..


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Last chunk, I think


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

I saw lots and I'm not even home yet


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Local polish punk massive I just met


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

That's all, folks!









for now


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Roadkill (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## kebabking (Jan 4, 2021)

It's cold and grey, but any fool can be uncomfortable...


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## kebabking (Jan 5, 2021)

Dad school.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## kebabking (Jan 5, 2021)

Forest school? We shit it...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## wayward bob (Jan 5, 2021)

magnolias covered in fat silky flower buds atm


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 5, 2021)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 247208
> Forest school? We shit it...


who are you burning?


----------



## kebabking (Jan 5, 2021)

wayward bob said:


> who are you burning?



Strangers.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## platinumsage (Jan 6, 2021)

Fens


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

To be continued post breakfast caffeinated coffee sesh...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 6, 2021)

Not been out. All day fucking zooms are killin me...but I have my view still at least.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 7, 2021)

-5c as we finished. Heavy snow forecast all day tomorrow.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

All Leftovers from yesterday. I'm not going to take photos tonight


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

I was out for a while and lost all my resolve


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 8, 2021)

Today


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 8, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> I was out for a while and lost all my resolve
> View attachment 247663View attachment 247664View attachment 247665View attachment 247666View attachment 247667


Aww those are lovely. I especially like it when graffiti jazzes up something mundane.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 8, 2021)

A beautiful pair


----------



## hash tag (Jan 8, 2021)

A tree graveyard..


----------



## hash tag (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Jan 8, 2021)

Had to go to Kings X today for an eye test #doingaBarnardCastle. Walked back to Hackney afterwards (about 5 miles) Noticed this protest camp outside Euston Station, hadn't been  in the area since March , had no idea this camp was there , or how long it has been there .


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 8, 2021)

Geordie parrot 
View attachment IMG_4623.MOV


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (Jan 9, 2021)

Wow they are out early


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 9, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Wow they are out early



Yes, really surprised to see them.
South northants so not proper southern.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 9, 2021)

Winter sun at Mabley Green


----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Cloo (Jan 9, 2021)

Local park - not a public park so opening hours currently rather limited


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

What

(Epic postathon pending)


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

...this church feels ODD at one side and round the back


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

Fine in the daytime


----------



## kebabking (Jan 10, 2021)

#informalanarchistactions. Smashing the state, one hot drink while exercising at a time....


----------



## marty21 (Jan 10, 2021)

Frosty this morning at Coppermill Fields


----------



## kebabking (Jan 10, 2021)

I fought the Law....


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Fine in the daytime




Shit scary in the dark, around the bin bit.
Supernaturally, it's the gatehouse to a mansion that was used as a war hospital. Woooooooooooo

Rationally, it's just a small dark space where anyone could hide; it's fenced in with spiky railings, and the gate to the Street in that bit doesn't open - it's just a space I can't easily escape from if I have to, so I get extra anxioys and hypervigilant and panicky if I feel I'm vulnerable.


There's something strange in yr neighbourhood, who you gonna call?
THE PEOPLE WITH INFORMATION ON HOW TRAUMA AFFECTS YOUR BODY AND BRAIN

of course


----------



## hash tag (Jan 10, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> View attachment 248002


Richard Coles was talking about them on winter walks just a day or two ago.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 10, 2021)

Speaking of reverential; inspired by William Wilberforce and home to the Clapham sect


----------



## hash tag (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Cloo (Jan 10, 2021)

Nippy out in Golders Hill Park


----------



## starfish (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Leafster (Jan 10, 2021)

Although we only had a little covering of snow at the beginning of the week some of it is still hanging around. The heavy frosts have left their mark on everything too. 









Frosted sheep's wool


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 10, 2021)

Leafster said:


>



This is one of my favourite pictures on the whole thread I think.


----------



## Leafster (Jan 10, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> This is one of my favourite pictures on the whole thread I think.


Thank you! I've walked past it on so many walks and even taken photos of it but it looked so different today against the frost covered trees.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## ferrelhadley (Jan 11, 2021)

Yesterday morning Epping Road, Epping Forest. As frosty as my cold, black heart.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

Yoga in my front room 

Waaaaiiiit a minute - why are there fluorescent squirrels IN MY TREE???

Hang on it's ok, I had coffee and it's over the road's tree.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 11, 2021)

8c water. Unusually clear for winter.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 11, 2021)

ferrelhadley said:


> View attachment 248268
> 
> Yesterday morning Epping Road, Epping Forest. As frosty as my cold, black heart.


I fancy a drive to Epping , unsure of the current rules, it's only about 10 miles away. Although when we went there a few months ago, parking was an issue .


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jan 11, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I fancy a drive to Epping , unsure of the current rules, it's only about 10 miles away. Although when we went there a few months ago, parking was an issue .


Epping Forest car parks were shut down in the main lockdown from March till about end July. Its open now and the parking is there. Car parks do lock after dark.
People were allowed in the forest even then. Outdoor activity tends to have a very low risk, especially when done at a reasonable distance. 
In a city with tube trains running and shops with people without masks, a walk in the forest is not our greatest concern.


----------



## newme (Jan 11, 2021)

Didn't make it outside as it was work time so weights while I was in another meeting but I caught the farmer turning the field over followed by birds. Then realised how badly I need to repaint the back wall.


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 11, 2021)

Spotted the local heron while out on Sunday. He had been patiently waiting to pounce on something in the puddles in the field. His camouflage is really good against the backdrop of the field colours - he's just to left of centre of the photo.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 12, 2021)

I went for a walk round an abandoned quarry. Saw a man dropping something into a swamp suspiciously...and then found these two under a cliff face.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 13, 2021)

More pigeons about in town than people. Good job Greggs is open or the fuckers would starve.


----------



## Pingety Pong (Jan 13, 2021)

A rainy day in Manchester


----------



## marty21 (Jan 15, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Spotted the local heron while out on Sunday. He had been patiently waiting to pounce on something in the puddles in the field. His camouflage is really good against the backdrop of the field colours - he's just to left of centre of the photo.
> View attachment 248421


I see your heron , and raise you my heron


----------



## Edie (Jan 15, 2021)

Beautiful light today


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

..and then my phone went flat


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Why yes, I do have an upcoming appt with mr tumnus


----------



## kebabking (Jan 15, 2021)

Yesterday. Sunny.


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 15, 2021)

Took a break from the work laptop to get some fresh air and took a walk along the old colliery railway line on the outskirts of the village. Cold but nice and fresh and only a few others out and about getting their exercise.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 15, 2021)

Today. Not sunny. Not sure what the poo is - it was on a log...


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 15, 2021)

Are they Sloes or something else all together?


----------



## kebabking (Jan 15, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Are they Sloes or something else all together?



Yeah - Mrs K made about 20 litres of forest Gin this year...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Oooooooooooooo


----------



## kebabking (Jan 16, 2021)

A State Sanctioned walk in the atmospheric forest - admittedly with a not-state sanctioned hot drink - followed by shopping for essential supplies...


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 17, 2021)

Through the spyhole in my door. I was delighted it worked.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

I am staying in so I don't kick the shit out of a 10yr olds Brilliant Art



Her heads gone anyway


----------



## hash tag (Jan 17, 2021)

From the "toastrack"

If you know your Stobart lorries, you will know the livery is mainly green
A local woman remembered
Nice touch in Wimbledon and just so sums up these troubled times


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Jan 17, 2021)

I noticed a daschund in a black coat today and thought in comparison to all the colourful coats we have seen...meh


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2021)

Saw lots of very muddy but excited and happy dogs in the park today. The sight of them really is a tonic. Can't have one myself, so have to settle for these vicarious pleasures. Wish I lived near a beach as dogs looks so happy on them.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Saw lots of very muddy but excited and happy dogs in the park today. The sight of them really is a tonic. Can't have one myself, so have to settle for these vicarious pleasures. Wish I lived near a beach as dogs looks so happy on them.


Go for a Whitby holiday. SOOOOOO many Good Dogs There.


I'm pretty torn over staying or trying to fight to move to there ATM, since today. If I fuck off from Leeds, there will always be a sofa bed for you x


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Go for a Whitby holiday. SOOOOOO many Good Dogs There.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty torn over staying or trying to fight to move to there ATM, since today. If I fuck off from Leeds, there will always be a sofa bed for you x


Aye, sometimes go walking there. Ravenscar, Robin Hood’s Bay, Runswick Bay, beautiful places though not sure I’d want to live there all year round. It’s well bleak in the winter.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, sometimes go walking there. Ravenscar, Robin Hood’s Bay, Runswick Bay, beautiful places though not sure I’d want to live there all year round. It’s well bleak in the winter.


Mate, I got snowed in in East Dulwich once and went full beserker because I wasn't naice enough to fit in. I could cope with Whitby, they're gems up there. I've got a fave guesthouse, cafe haunts, and allotment plots and people's kitchens and arty projects that I NEED but can't do here without encountering historic safeguarding risks who work in lovely 3rd sector Leeds services (and I presume the one I talked about last night is in that remit if they're not still in their 2015 Responsible Adult job) and I keep having to ask to help me, knowing it would be easier for them if I'd successfully died in 2015.  That's repeated on here still btw.



Can you do zoom calls instead of my not being able to type because shaking all over,,? I'd really like to actually speak to you sometime x


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Jan 18, 2021)

Yet more urban architecture


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

....

A small child did this last night she shouted at me to look out the window and then went full karate kick  and ran away cackling while I bellowed OH. MY. GOD.  YOU'RE DOING EVERYTHING I WANT TO! THANK YOU!
And we all laughed happily ever afters 


She's the kid that conceived haggi in the first place.




Wow.






I'm off our to do a post mortem Arthur Cravan style criticisms in a tick


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

One.. two...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

Three..

#BalanceRepetitionCompositio#Mirrors
#SmellsLikeContent
#pinkrabbitsatlarge
#leanonpete
i

#Gigantic#HeyPaul
#RightyOh


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 19, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Yet more urban architectureView attachment 249794



Sneaking out for a dirty McShits, huh hash tag ?


----------



## Cloo (Jan 19, 2021)

Venus de wheelie bins



Buddha and seat for a plastic princess


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 19, 2021)

Theres a few today.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 19, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Sneaking out for a dirty McShits, huh hash tag ?


Banged to rights; you know me so well.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 20, 2021)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 249297View attachment 249298
> A State Sanctioned walk in the atmospheric forest - admittedly with a not-state sanctioned hot drink - followed by shopping for essential supplies...


how are the essential supply places atm? river looks high already


----------



## kebabking (Jan 20, 2021)

wayward bob said:


> how are the essential supply places atm? river looks high already



Butchers, greengrocers and bakery all doing a roaring trade - never any shortages or shelves looking a bit _Soviet._ 

They've put the flood defences back up yesterday - high point is Friday apparently, but they think the defences around the town should cope. The fields _outside _the town might be a bit damp however...


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 20, 2021)

🤞


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

erm, yeah.
Dunno


----------



## marshall (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 20, 2021)

Today


----------



## Cloo (Jan 21, 2021)

Was pleased to come across again this lovely wrought-iron canopy with moon and stars - saw it in 1st lockdown,  but couldn't remember which road it was on:



Cat-astrophic bin



Top topiary



'Today we're going through the triangle window!'


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 21, 2021)

Wales being moist yesterday 
View attachment VID_152121105_043859_370.mp4


----------



## Cloo (Jan 21, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> Wales being moist yesterday
> View attachment 250371


I take it that's not normally a water-feature


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 21, 2021)

Cloo said:


> I take it that's not normally a water-feature


Hah! Its not no. The rain was so heavy it had overflowed a drain. Thankfully its been sunny today.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 21, 2021)

Forest school - Maths sucks arse, hard - with more unidentified poo.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 21, 2021)

Also saw my first vaccination centre "in the wild" in the garden space of a GP surgery


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## marshall (Jan 21, 2021)

Usually stands on solid ground, but floods make it look almost primordial.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 21, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 250396



Someone's Christmas went well...


----------



## kebabking (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2021)

I like seeing trains cross this bridge , in Clapton,  the train is about to cross the marshes towards Walthamstow.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 23, 2021)

Frost on car roof.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Doodler (Jan 23, 2021)

I haven't been able to go walking very far lately so it's good seeing everyone's outdoor photos on this thread, they give me something to look forward to.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

....


----------



## Pingety Pong (Jan 23, 2021)

The world-famous Street with No Name (it is becoming quite a tourist attraction I've heard) 

Even the ugly golf course is looking quite pretty in the snow


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Jan 23, 2021)

Crikey, all that weather! Bahnhof Strasse we know where you buried the body!
Our weather for today, theme to follow


----------



## hash tag (Jan 23, 2021)

Our accidental theme today


----------



## hash tag (Jan 23, 2021)

Also this 


hash tag said:


> We walked through the Hugenot graveyard again today, a tiny little one in the middle of the A3. Certainly not quiet. Found this today in the tiny Mortlake Cemetery (English composer)View attachment 250754View attachment 250755


And a nice Chevvy. Has lived in that spot for years


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2021)

Is that a buzzard?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Is that a buzzard?



Yes. Never seen one wandering about on the ground like that before. They're usually perching up high somewhere.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## kebabking (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2021)

No snow here yet ! But it was a lovely sunny afternoon yesterday and Leyton Marsh was very marsh-y


----------



## killer b (Jan 24, 2021)

Found some interesting tunnels under the canal on our run yesterday - they led to a muddy field which I plan to explore a bit once the weather improves...


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 24, 2021)

You can feel the cold in these


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2021)

Went out into the winter wonderland


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 24, 2021)

Today at cardiff bay.


----------



## marshall (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## nemoanonemo (Jan 24, 2021)

A snowy Ruskin Park


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 25, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> View attachment 250974




Is that a horse-drawn barge BoatieBird?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 25, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Is that a horse-drawn barge BoatieBird?



Nah, just your bog-standard narrowboat


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 25, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> Nah, just your bog-standard narrowboat



Looks very similar to the one that was at the end of my road until last summer when it went to Devon...


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 25, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 251292



He's like Schroedingers prick.   If no one reads it, is he a great guy? 

Guess it's too late to find out


----------



## bimble (Jan 25, 2021)

this morning's walk was a bit exciting.




first pic is the road to my house, i'm a bit scared of driving on that so half hope the snow melts before i need to go shopping.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

I didn't go out yesterday. I ate loads, drank loads of decaf and channelled UrbaneFox 's mate Tufty75 vis YouTube revalations, and I had FOUR naps and all the dossett box and insulin and preventing inhalers and that. It was dead good 


I just looked out the window to see who's about before I go out


----------



## kebabking (Jan 25, 2021)

Maths? Fuck it...


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 25, 2021)

Pic from the bottom of my road.  We've had some great sunsets and no snow as yet.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

That's all I got before my phone died. Might go out again a bit later


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jan 25, 2021)

Put your feet up and stay warm.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> Put your feet up and stay warm.


I keep forgetting I have an exercise bike that points out the window 
I WILL have a doorstep cuppa and a thoughtful cigarette before I run out of sterling tobacco though, find my nicotine patches, and try work out whether eating crumbling amalgamathing fillings increases the likelihood of feeling mental as hell for a super testing fiery few days last week


----------



## kebabking (Jan 26, 2021)

a couple more from yesterdays _Dad School....
_

and yes, it was fucking nobbing by the time we got home....


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 26, 2021)

A couple more from the bay.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 27, 2021)

I wondered what these flowers, on the railings by a zebra crossing, were for, and then saw in the local paper that the crossing attendant has died. He'd been doing it for years and was a bit of a local legend. RIP Phil.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 27, 2021)

Not a pond,  just a very waterlogged  piece of park! 


Spike Milligan memorial bench


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2021)

A walk into town (and an illegal picnic ) in the rain on my lunch break.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2021)

Went down to the river today


----------



## stockwelljonny (Jan 28, 2021)

View attachment 251829View attachment 251830View attachment 251830


----------



## stockwelljonny (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## iona (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 29, 2021)

Todays walk.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 31, 2021)

Snow yay
View attachment VID_337040807_074801_536.mp4


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 31, 2021)

And this is all we get for half a day's snow fall.

I like living in Cardiff


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 31, 2021)

Brain fungus.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 1, 2021)

View attachment IMG_4825.MOV















I should really go up with my proper camera early one morning while it’s quiet.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 1, 2021)

At the bottom of my road


----------



## quiet guy (Feb 2, 2021)

Difference between yesterday and today on the same walk around the lake.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2021)

Decent sunset yesterday


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Idaho (Feb 5, 2021)

Nice ride around the exe estuary area:


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 6, 2021)

Tumulus in the mist...


----------



## hash tag (Feb 6, 2021)

From my walk around the streets


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 6, 2021)

Flooding around the Thames a couple of days ago


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 6, 2021)

Dry Arch


----------



## hash tag (Feb 6, 2021)

It looked very high yesterday.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 6, 2021)

Glorious mud in Trent Park


----------



## marty21 (Feb 6, 2021)

Leyton Marsh becoming more lake-y than marsh-y .


----------



## ginger_syn (Feb 6, 2021)

Todays lackadaisical effort.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 6, 2021)

Walked past a farm:
View attachment VID_20210206_152812023.mp4


----------



## hash tag (Feb 7, 2021)

More urban walking


----------



## ginger_syn (Feb 8, 2021)

From last nights walk.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 8, 2021)

We haven't had as much snow as forecast and it's a very dull and overcast day here.

















The snow is a little deeper in places but not by much.





Not sure what this is doing in the middle of a wood

















And back home in my front garden


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2021)

Went up the old Croydon airport again today and the clever old Sussex cattle bulls had found themselves some shelter from the cruel North-Easterlies in the few copses growing up around the Southern perimeter of their enclosure. Looked like they were nibbling at the buds on the trees.

Croydon:






 Roundshaw:


----------



## Leafster (Feb 8, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Went up the old Croydon airport again today and the clever old Sussex cattle bulls had found themselves some shelter from the cruel North-Easterlies in the few copses growing up around the Southern perimeter of their enclosure. Looked like they were nibbling at the buds on the trees.


The woodland cattle I've posted photos of upthread somewhere were being fed this morning when I walked past them. They must have heard the farmer coming as they were crowded around the gate and he couldn't get his tractor in far enough to get to their feeding troughs.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 8, 2021)

Yeah, another day where maths has taken something of a backseat. Bitterly cold, lots of granular snow driven on a northerly wind.

In personal news, #2 child has grown into #1 child's walking boots...


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2021)

kebabking said:


> Yeah, another day where maths has taken something of a backseat. Bitterly cold, lots of granular snow driven on a northerly wind.
> 
> In personal news, #2 child has grown into #1 child's walking boots...


should have got the kids to work out the windchill


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> should have got the kids to work out the windchill


If it's any help, I can officially confirm that the temperature up on the old airport was _F cold _this afternoon!


----------



## kebabking (Feb 8, 2021)

brogdale said:


> If it's any help. I can officially confirm that the temperature up on the old airport was _F cold _this afternoon!



Yeah, we have a chart - like the Beaufort Scale...

1. Blimey Charlie.
2. Shit, I'm going on to regret not bringing gloves.
3.  Fucking Hell.
4. My fucking hands, my fucking hands have gone black!

Today was a 2-3.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2021)

kebabking looks like someone left the treasure map at home and the children had to try searching for signs of disturbed earth


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2021)

kebabking said:


> Yeah, we have a chart - like the Beaufort Scale...
> 
> 1. Blimey Charlie.
> 2. Shit, I'm going on to regret not bringing gloves.
> ...


Yep, likewise; I knew it was serious stuff when Mrs B got out her old 'blow-job' gloves which are reserved for properly serious weather.


----------



## quiet guy (Feb 8, 2021)

Hardly any snow around the Creswell Crags area but freezing cold winds


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## kebabking (Feb 9, 2021)

Met State: Fucking Cold. OTOH, no maths....


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2021)

The frozen wastelands of Leyton Marsh


----------



## ginger_syn (Feb 10, 2021)

Today in cardiff.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## kebabking (Feb 11, 2021)

more DadSchool from t'other day, and a rather gorgeous sunset from last night...


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2021)

More from the Croydon tundra   with added Purley Way Kestrel! (poor quality due to crap phone camera)


----------



## kebabking (Feb 11, 2021)

Dad school. Maths still sucks arse...


----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 11, 2021)

Wandered over to the other side of town today  for a socially distanced walk with my mother.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 12, 2021)

This rather odd looking thing


Is a monument to a horse 



My phone is rubbish at long distance pics but that’s the Isle of Wight in the distance.


----------



## ginger_syn (Feb 12, 2021)

Today at bute park.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 12, 2021)

ginger_syn said:


> Today at bute park.
> View attachment 254043


I saw you taking that pic, but wasn't 100% as you were crouched down


----------



## kebabking (Feb 13, 2021)

-4c, wind-chill about 10c. Hat, gloves, neck gaiter, buffalo special 6. Biting, cold, searching, painful wind. If I stop, I'll put some overtrousers on.

Pink sky, beautiful.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2021)

Not my photo but Mr. QofG's took this off a fountain near the Thames


----------



## kebabking (Feb 13, 2021)

Sun has come out, wind has died about. A gorgeous, if chilly morning filled with birdsong and the gentle rustling of leaves on the breeze. Been out 2.5 hours now, and seen one person.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 13, 2021)

The snow has mostly refrozen into treacherous ice sheets which made for an interesting walk


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 13, 2021)

That white thing on the fence is an albino squirrel


----------



## ginger_syn (Feb 13, 2021)

Walk in the park.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## kebabking (Feb 13, 2021)

Why a Fox felt the need to shit on a banana skin...


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Feb 14, 2021)

How many times does he need telling


----------



## kebabking (Feb 14, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 254321



I could tell you a funny story about that...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2021)

Frozen Walthamstow marshes last night , saw folk walking on the ice    water is probably only a foot deep tbf And a frozen Clapton pond this morning


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 14, 2021)

Also frozen pond here.



Kids had fun smashing it up.



Then we saw some geese and a stray head.


----------



## ginger_syn (Feb 14, 2021)

Rainy evening.


----------



## ginger_syn (Feb 15, 2021)

Late night walk with dog .


----------



## hash tag (Feb 15, 2021)

It was a gorgeous day today. Down towards Bahnhof Strasse neck of the woods KEEP OUT


----------



## hash tag (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 15, 2021)

Sutton Place is a massive Tudor house owned by some Russian billionaire. Here's the entrance from the A3:



But cos that Catholic church is in the grounds the public can traipse through every Sunday, which apparently pisses him off quite a bit


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 15, 2021)

Today I had a walk with my daughter, after about three months of not being able to see her for one reason or another.

The cauliflowers have been harvested



Very dead porpoise (at least I think it was a porpoise, but it was definitely dead)


----------



## hash tag (Feb 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Sutton Place is a massive Tudor house owned by some Russian billionaire. Here's the entrance from the A3:
> 
> View attachment 254532
> 
> But cos that Catholic church is in the grounds the public can traipse through every Sunday, which apparently pisses him off quite a bit


Didn't JP Getty have payphones installed to stop guests running up phone bills?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 15, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Didn't JP Getty have payphones installed to stop guests running up phone bills?




That is the story, yes.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Sutton Place is a massive Tudor house owned by some Russian billionaire. Here's the entrance from the A3:
> 
> View attachment 254532
> 
> But cos that Catholic church is in the grounds the public can traipse through every Sunday, which apparently pisses him off quite a bit


We got to the church (same one?) By walking up to it from the other side of the estate, no problem?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 15, 2021)

hash tag said:


> We got to the church (same one?) By walking up to it from the other side of the estate, no problem?
> View attachment 254552




Yeah you can access the church all the time, those fancy gates to the A3 have to open on a Sunday and you then pass right in front of the house...


----------



## Voley (Feb 15, 2021)

Behold my photographic mastery!

Its either a kestrel or a falcon, I can never tell the difference tbh.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 16, 2021)

To be fair Voley I have seen better pictures from you    My guess would be falcon


----------



## Voley (Feb 16, 2021)

Ground Elder said:


> To be fair Voley I have seen better pictures from you    My guess would be falcon


True. Landscapes- not bad. Wildlife- shite. 

My instinct was falcon this time too. I saw one out on the cliffs at Lands End last week too. It's great that there are reasonable numbers of peregrines again. They were practically extinct when I was a kid. Lovely to watch it hunt, whatever it was.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2021)

They've been doing a community art thing on my local streets,  folk have been sexing up their windows #homertonclaptonwanderland


----------



## Voley (Feb 16, 2021)

Slightly more impressive photo this evening:


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 16, 2021)

Voley said:


> Slightly more impressive photo this evening


 Think that dot top left might be  a buzzard


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 17, 2021)

No pics cos it was going too fast, but today I saw a kingfisher at the local nature reserve


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> No pics cos it was going too fast, but today I saw a kingfisher at the local nature reserve


They are very nippy tbf    you just get a flash of blue unless you are lucky enough to see them perching ready to fly off.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 17, 2021)

posted in wrong thread


----------



## ginger_syn (Feb 18, 2021)

Todays walk in Bute park.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm liking going for a walk as it gets dark


----------



## Idaho (Feb 19, 2021)

Got ladram bay to myself. Just had my lunch and am contemplating whether to have the flask of coffee now or on the way home.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 19, 2021)

Did a 'murder mystery' trail i downloaded through Muswell Hill and Alexandra Palace took kids and arranged for son's best mate to be dropped with us too. Was good fun and walked me through some bits I'd never been to before


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 19, 2021)

Do not go gentle into a paintball fight


----------



## marty21 (Feb 19, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Did a 'murder mystery' trail i downloaded through Muswell Hill and Alexandra Palace took kids and arranged for son's best mate to be dropped with us too. Was good fun and walked me through some bits I'd never been to before
> View attachment 255110
> View attachment 255105
> 
> ...


I used to be that way a lot when some mates used there , haven't been there in years .


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 19, 2021)

Voley said:


> View attachment 254608
> 
> Behold my photographic mastery!
> 
> Its either a kestrel or a falcon, I can never tell the difference tbh.



Tell everyone you've seen a hen harrier. It's tail is impressively long enough and they are known to move to coastal waters, including Cornwall, in winter.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 19, 2021)

Went for a wander along the canal today


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 19, 2021)

I’m not sure what the fat ankles tag is about, I’ve seen it in a few places around town now


----------



## Cloo (Feb 20, 2021)

There's an odd sort of city farm down the road that has mostly been closed for years but still has some animals, I think it still has highland coos so we went to see if we could see them - no dice, but there were goats at least. Everything's better with goats.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Idaho (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 20, 2021)

This water isn't usually here... 



And nor is this


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2021)

Dragged myself out of bed at 6am to go to the beach for sunrise. It was too cloudy, so it was a bit rubbish


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2021)

I usually walk further along the coast then get a metro back, but since that's not allowed at the moment I did a more circular route. I'd not been this way before, but it was nicer than I was expecting


----------



## hash tag (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Idaho (Feb 21, 2021)

Pootle up to Steps Bridge, river Teign:


----------



## ginger_syn (Feb 22, 2021)

Late night dog walk.


----------



## ginger_syn (Feb 22, 2021)

Todays effort.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 23, 2021)

The sky burning woke me before my alarm


----------



## bimble (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Cloo (Feb 23, 2021)

Owner of best local chippie has died   We feared as much as it had been shut 'due to illness' since Christmas.  Don't know if covid or something else.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 23, 2021)

Three different walks - usual circuit, illegal walk and off to get the van back from its MOT


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeepers, work is dead, Monday 1 call and 1 ticket issued, yesterday no calls and no tickets, so today plan a nice long bike ride, set off at 11 having had no calls all day, 20 minutes later the phone rings, 20 minutes after that again and every 20 sodding minutes. Supposed I should be grateful for the business, but


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Jeepers, work is dead, Monday 1 call and 1 ticket issued, yesterday no calls and no tickets, so today plan a nice long bike ride, set off at 11 having had no calls all day, 20 minutes later the phone rings, 20 minutes after that again and every 20 sodding minutes. Supposed I should be grateful for the business, but
> 
> View attachment 255940


Surely it will start picking up very soon ?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 24, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Surely it will start picking up very soon ?



Maybe holidays but that isn’t what I do. General travel is, rightly, off the cards until mid-May at least. So I should have a couple of months of nothing, except when I want to get out and about. Moaning really as it was kind of raining all day and that wasn’t forecast and made using the laptop stressful...


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 25, 2021)

For a few seconds I thought you were a traffic warden Bahnhof Strasse


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## kebabking (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Leafster (Feb 26, 2021)

Early morning sun on the catkins





Old man's beard 





Spring's on its way!


----------



## kebabking (Feb 26, 2021)

I won't lie, it was simply wonderful to get up here today - a nice, bracing wind to let you know you're alive,and views from the Cotswolds to the Brecon Beacons, and from the Peak district to the Berwyns in North Wales.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 26, 2021)

Stunning views kebabking !


----------



## Cloo (Feb 26, 2021)

Dollis Brook looking nice in sunshine

 

And tube line bridge at Lovers Walk


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 26, 2021)

Shorts weather today. Hopefully we’re going to have another spring like last year


----------



## Cloo (Feb 26, 2021)

I do hope so neonwilderness , but seems unlikely we will be that lucky twice (not that having such warm, dry springs and summer are a good thing really)


----------



## Idaho (Feb 26, 2021)

Big loop over haldon, through the Teign valley and over through moretonhampstead, chagford, gidleigh and back down the Teign.

My order of panniers and stuff finally came through from Germany, and miraculously they didn't charge loads of duty. I packed about 70% of the weight I'd tour with. I just wanted to get a sense of what the bike felt like with a load - especially across mixed ground. It was all fine, really enjoyed it. Meant that I had plenty of capacity for comforts, food and flasks. About 6 hours of cycling and 85km. Plenty of hills, probably well over a km in total altitude gain.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 26, 2021)

Beddington park.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 27, 2021)

-1c. Frost carpets the ground. Even got to watch a little group of deer for 20 minutes...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 27, 2021)

Tis a cracking morning for it, was out at 6 just as the sun came up, crisp and clear


----------



## kebabking (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 27, 2021)

Stay local, Romney Marshes are local, to someone


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Feb 27, 2021)

Cardiff bay today .


----------



## kebabking (Feb 28, 2021)

-2c.. glorious.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 256502


Is that your place?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## planetgeli (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Cloo (Feb 28, 2021)

Was volunteering in Hackney,  so took opportunity for short canal stroll afterwards as sun had come out.


----------



## killer b (Feb 28, 2021)

we took a walk through the brine fields of Knott End in the Fylde today - lovely. It's really flat round there so there seems to be at least twice as much sky as there is everywhere else.


----------



## quiet guy (Feb 28, 2021)

First clump of wild snowdrops I've seen on my walks 


Hawthorn just starting to flower


Distant hills with the setting sun playing havoc with my phone camera


----------



## kebabking (Feb 28, 2021)

Smash the State! Exercise #2: a picnic, a sunbathe, while the kids frolic in the sunshine.

Then down into town for fish and chips by the river.

(I'm reet bad'un me...)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## killer b (Feb 28, 2021)

When you go to the beach anywhere in the North West, there is always - always - 
 a nuclear power station in view

.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 28, 2021)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 256661View attachment 256662View attachment 256663
> Smash the State! Exercise #2: a picnic, a sunbathe, while the kids frolic in the sunshine.
> View attachment 256664View attachment 256665
> Then down into town for fish and chips by the river.
> ...



Fish and chips on a Sunday? Very la-di-da! You moved to London or something?


----------



## kebabking (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 28, 2021)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 256698View attachment 256699View attachment 256700View attachment 256701View attachment 256702View attachment 256703View attachment 256704View attachment 256705View attachment 256708View attachment 256707



Is that a Merlin?


----------



## kebabking (Feb 28, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Is that a Merlin?



Buzzard. quite a young one.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 28, 2021)

kebabking said:


> Buzzard. quite a young one.



Know naff all about birds, would like to learn more but it seems a complex subject. Just last weekend I was approached by a man as I was putting my wellies on at a popular bird place, “Are you birding?”, “No” I replied, “dogging”. “Ehrm, shit wrong word! Dog walking!!!”

he went on to tell me about some rare bird that was in the area and I had never heard of it, bendybund or some such thing.


----------



## A380 (Mar 1, 2021)

Willington lock again. On foot this time rather than by bike. I think since Last March we have walked about a 40 miles of the Ouse in Beds and Cambs. Given it’s only 140 miles long, and for a lot of that is two straight ditches through the Fens that’s not bad.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 1, 2021)

Back to Croydon on a glorious day


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Know naff all about birds, would like to learn more but it seems a complex subject. Just last weekend I was approached by a man as I was putting my wellies on at a popular bird place, “Are you birding?”, “No” I replied, “dogging”. “Ehrm, shit wrong word! Dog walking!!!”
> 
> he went on to tell me about some rare bird that was in the area and I had never heard of it, bendybund or some such thing.


Did you wink at him and nod towards your car ?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 2, 2021)

Walked down to Hackbridge today to go and see the Beddington Farmlands bird hide and (bummer) the footpath over the railway bridge was closed for 1 week.   

However, on the way back my spirits were raised by this:


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 3, 2021)

Tonight's effort.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 3, 2021)

Garden gate springing to life


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2021)

Spotted this fine looking chap yesterday .


----------



## brogdale (Mar 3, 2021)

Beddington Park, again.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 5, 2021)

Yesterday's walk.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 5, 2021)

Sweetest surf of the year, here this morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Mar 6, 2021)

We went North today


----------



## hash tag (Mar 6, 2021)

Norther blue plaques. The two you can barely see were behind high gates on Cheyne Walk. Marc Brunel and Isambard Brunel.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 6, 2021)

By Kings Road, just empty. You don't see people reading red tops round here


----------



## Cloo (Mar 6, 2021)

Around Gentleman's Row in Enfield 



Daughter jumping for joy because she's near geese 



New River


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 6, 2021)

Today.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 7, 2021)

-2c. Bitter wind. Gloves and hat.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 7, 2021)

If you go down to the woods today, you'll find it's all a bit Pagan....


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 7, 2021)

Talking of pagan, we went here this morning...


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2021)

It's all quiet round ere


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2021)

A very capable chap


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 7, 2021)

hash tag said:


> It's all quiet round ereView attachment 257700View attachment 257701View attachment 257702View attachment 257700View attachment 257701View attachment 257702



Brentford?


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 7, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Talking of pagan, we went here this morning...



Where?


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2021)

Ammersmith. Lyric Square n theatre & King Street.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 7, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Where?



Hascombe.

Like all these things the origins are lost in the mists of time, but it is a very ancient area.

Combe being Saxon for valley, Has from hags, valley of the hags (witches). Every Beltane 60 Wiccan witches gather as the sun sets and dance around the stones naked until sunrise, 7 hours solid. As the sun comes up they decend in to a massive orgy of lust, the locals gather at the Iron Age fort on the hill above to watch, what can only be described as the U.K.’s largest lesbian dogging event.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## planetgeli (Mar 7, 2021)

neonwilderness and kebabking need to get a room  book together. Black & white and colour, urban/rural perspectives on the lockdown.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 7, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> neonwilderness and kebabking need to get a room  book together. Black & white and colour, urban/rural perspectives on the lockdown.



I'd love to see a really good, widely researched piece on differences and different impacts of the lockdowns in different areas - I'd hope it might bring about some changes in attitudes to access to open spaces, but I fear it would just be grim reading.

Here the impact has been an explosion in mountain bikers, and (sadly) some pretty anti-social behaviours that have come with them - parking has been a flashpoint, and has taking a shit just about anywhere they fancy...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 7, 2021)

kebabking said:


> I'd love to see a really good, widely researched piece on differences and different impacts of the lockdowns in different areas - I'd hope it might bring about some changes in attitudes to access to open spaces, but I fear it would just be grim reading.
> 
> Here the impact has been an explosion in mountain bikers, and (sadly) some pretty anti-social behaviours that have come with them - parking has been a flashpoint, and has taking a shit just about anywhere they fancy...



All the nicest spots around here with parking have been mobbed during each lockdown, except when it rains, then I get those places back to myself again. It’s great that so many people have been forced out as there is nowt else to do, they are clearly deriving benefit from it and their kids will learn to love it. There’s been a small increase in litter around, but not too much.

I have been doing a lot more mountain biking, but don’t drive anywhere with the bike, can cycle from home. And I shit before I go, though I do often need a slash during a longer ride...


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2021)

Most, however grim, can walk from home as well. Yesterday and today, two different walks, each about 10 miles and both from home. It can be done. There is so much to see, do, learn so close to home.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 7, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> though I do often need a slash during a longer ride...



Reported.

But while you're here Bahnhof Strasse I noticed your post about wish you knew more about birds (so you don't mishear beeblybop or whatever you called it). Christ don't ever join a twitcher mob but I did find a twitter (haha for real) group in Surrey as I looked for your beelybop (I didn't find the bird). The positive is the twitter just consisted of nice pictures of birds and it turns out you live (well, Surrey - do you even live in Surrey now I come to think of it?) in an area with great birdlife. You get firecrests. Nobody gets firecrests. So buy a good pair of binoculars and a bird book and make lots of new friends with people in anoraks.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 7, 2021)

Thanks, I do live in Surrey and very close to Thursley Common which is where I keep meeting twitchers as it’s a mecca for all sorts of birds. My mum gave me a bird book just last week and I have found loads of YouTubes of bird song, so can hopefully be a bit more clued up on these things. That’s as close to the anorak mob as I intend to go though


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2021)

I have vague ideas of organising some of my photos into some sort of collection showing a year of lockdown in my local area. 



Bahnhof Strasse said:


> All the nicest spots around here with parking have been mobbed during each lockdown


Similar here. Even the quiet places I went before lockdown have been found. It's good to see people making the most of lockdown, but I wish they would fuck off sometimes 

I've taken to walking round the shitty parts of town on nice days as there's usually less people around.


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 7, 2021)

This afternoon.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2021)

Kids back to school today, so alarm goes off at 0600 rather than 0715, still, lovely crisp morning...


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 8, 2021)

Not my picture, but look at the state of this new bridge that's been erected in town. Looks like a fucking taco wtf


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 8, 2021)

Rio de Janeiro has, supposedly, brought in stringent new quarantine rules. Fortunately the gym is still open as I can’t go rowing this week because of the Olympic trials.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 8, 2021)

I go through this field at least 3 times a week and seeing it change over the year is a real joy


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Rio de Janeiro has, supposedly, brought in stringent new quarantine rules. Fortunately the gym is still open as I can’t go rowing this week because of the Olympic trials.



Our pools are still closed until at least mid-April


----------



## prunus (Mar 8, 2021)

Ruskin Park, sunset, a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Most, however grim, can walk from home as well. Yesterday and today, two different walks, each about 10 miles and both from home. It can be done. There is so much to see, do, learn so close to home.


Yep , I've really explored all the green areas around here (of which there are many) and also exploring local streets as well , which was good on evening walks when it was dark by 4ish . Although there is a lot to be said for walking #onthemarshes at night .


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> Not my picture, but look at the state of this new bridge that's been erected in town. Looks like a fucking taco wtf   View attachment 257834


Wtf !


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 9, 2021)

Yesterday.


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 9, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> Not my picture, but look at the state of this new bridge that's been erected in town. Looks like a fucking taco wtf   View attachment 257834


That's a crunchie bar that someone's licked the chocolate off  😀


----------



## kebabking (Mar 11, 2021)

out on a bit of heath/bog near us - pictures a bit shit today because the sheep were about, and the truth is i trust this cunt around sheep rather less than i'd trust Garry Glitter in a playpark...


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 12, 2021)

Today.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 12, 2021)

What were the skies like when you were young? Grey...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 13, 2021)

Windy as hell today


----------



## kebabking (Mar 13, 2021)

Bit chilly, certainly breezy.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 13, 2021)

Clerkenwell






Near kings cross


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 13, 2021)

Today.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> Clerkenwell
> 
> 
> View attachment 258605
> ...


Where is the castle-ly bit ?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 14, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Where is the castle-ly bit ?


St John’s gate.


----------



## iona (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (Mar 14, 2021)

Reminded me of footie players in a huddle before a match. Right remember it's a 4 -1- 4 -1 formation...


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 16, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> I’m not sure what the fat ankles tag is about, I’ve seen it in a few places around town now


Loads of these spotted today


----------



## iona (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 17, 2021)

Todays walk.


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 17, 2021)

Today.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2021)

From my evening walk around Leyton/Walthamstow Marshes


----------



## iona (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## iona (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## N_igma (Mar 18, 2021)

14 mile hike over 9 mountains in the glorious Mournes


----------



## Cloo (Mar 18, 2021)

Was on errand rather than exercise,  but in orthodox neighbourhood near kosher butcher I was going to I saw this note by a blossoming tree, so took up the invitation to stop and say the blessing:


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## quimcunx (Mar 18, 2021)

I've got a change of scenery for a few weeks. 2 short walks today.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 18, 2021)

Got covered in this white crap as he turned around today...



Reckon it is harmful?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 18, 2021)

Yep.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 18, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> Yep.



Ta


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 18, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Ta



The driver gets it all day. Did he look ill?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 18, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> The driver gets it all day. Did he look ill?



All farmers looks a bit iffy, but by the time he got close enough for me to see him I was enveloped in a cloud of white stuff.


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 18, 2021)

New tree planting and solid deer and rabbit fencing - it's got people slightly flustered on the local FB group

 

As has the Estate's resurfacing of the car park and changing it to pay and display - very unpopular - lots of angry emojis


----------



## kebabking (Mar 18, 2021)

Yup.

HTH.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 19, 2021)

Dog walk followed by a surf



borrowed walked dog


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2021)

From the walk yesterday , gritty & urban


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Idaho (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## clicker (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 19, 2021)

Mrs Mx had a hospital appointment (nothing major) today in Lymington- little town on the new forest coast opposite the Isle of Wight. Sadly, she got the time of her appointment completely wrong, so we went for a walk around the nature reserve by the sea


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 19, 2021)

Root plate edition.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 20, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> St John’s gate.


Been round there years ago   
Full of crusader stuff 









						The Museum of the Order of St John - Museum of the Order of St John
					

A hidden jewel which tells the unique story of an ancient religious military Order. Their gatehouse and secret gardens are available for event hire.




					museumstjohn.org.uk


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2021)

Went to test out my new trail running shoes this morning (they're great), after which we went and trespassed on some farmers fields to see if we could gain access to a cold war nuclear bunker I spotted last time we were out on the same route. Sadly it was inaccessible, but I took some shots through the fence:



Theres some internal shots and a load of detail at the excellent subterranean britannia website here: Preston Roc Group HQ (Langley Lane) – Subterranea Britannica


----------



## hash tag (Mar 20, 2021)

The best notice board ever in Larkhall Park. . The energy price con. 18 things they don't tell you about money. The world teacher who is just an ordinary man.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 20, 2021)

Also


----------



## Leafster (Mar 20, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Got covered in this white crap as he turned around today...
> 
> View attachment 259279
> 
> Reckon it is harmful?


I'm guessing it's agricultural lime - to adjust the soil pH. So, as long as you didn't breath in a lung full of it you'll be alright.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Boru (Mar 20, 2021)

Been a while... Misty spring equinox morning floating boat style.. 
brighter longer days ahead


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 20, 2021)

Seeing as Sussex plod got heavy with women at the vigil the other night, they kept their distance today when about 2.5k people took to the streets! Kill the fucking Bill!


----------



## Idaho (Mar 20, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> View attachment 259559View attachment 259560View attachment 259561View attachment 259562


Sidmouth?


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 20, 2021)

Idaho said:


> Sidmouth?



Correct. Can't wait till the Clock Tower cafe opens again selling its huge pieces of cake


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 20, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Mrs Mx had a hospital appointment (nothing major) today in Lymington- little town on the new forest coast opposite the Isle of Wight. Sadly, she got the time of her appointment completely wrong, so we went for a walk around the nature reserve by the seaView attachment 259402View attachment 259403





My dad lives about 5 minutes away from there, absolutely stunning part of the country.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2021)

A fox blatantly out before dark


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 21, 2021)

I went somewhere pretty for the first time in ages. Was so lovely sitting there watching the sky change colour.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 21, 2021)

How green is my valley.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 21, 2021)

No guessing where I went (2 pictures you rarely see together as well)


----------



## Cloo (Mar 21, 2021)

Had a short interval to mosey round Kingsland Road while volunteering today.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Mar 22, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 259845View attachment 259846View attachment 259847View attachment 259848


I love it when you get that shimmering blue haze over the high weald in the distance from the ND.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 22, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I love it when you get that shimmering blue haze over the high weald in the distance from the ND.


My fave spot for that is up on Mariner's hill between Crockham Hill and Chartwell. A bit further along the ND from you, but on a clear day there's a good view back West towards the Surrey hills.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2021)

Late afternoon walk in my Manor Train paused on the marshes .In the foreground old Leyton, a scrapyard , fancy new blocks in the background. Close up of the fancy pants new blocks opposite Lea Bridge Road Station.Sunset Sunset , Lea Bridge Road , and Leyton Marsh.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 23, 2021)

brogdale said:


> My fave spot for that is up on Mariner's hill between Crockham Hill and Chartwell. A bit further along the ND from you, but on a clear day there's a good view back West towards the Surrey hills.


You've just got me checking out the bridleways between me and Mariner's Hill! It seems reasonable except for getting round Oxted. Don't they have any horsey folk there?!


----------



## brogdale (Mar 23, 2021)

The Herons down at Carshalton ponds appear to be getting really 'tame' and unafraid of close photographers! This one was was conveniently standing up on top of the war memorial...



Was really lovely down there today...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2021)

views from the meadows on Leyton Marsh , fancy blocks in Leyton reflecting the sun, and Hackney Marshes  

And pylons , many pylons .


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 23, 2021)

brogdale said:


> My fave spot for that is up on Mariner's hill between Crockham Hill and Chartwell. A bit further along the ND from you, but on a clear day there's a good view back West towards the Surrey hills.



Wrote my car off on a hairpin bend just by Crockham Hill :-(


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 24, 2021)

Yesterday.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Leafster (Mar 24, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Wrote my car off on a hairpin bend just by Crockham Hill :-(


Another reason for me struggling to find a bike route around Oxted to Mariner's Hill is that I had a car written off by a quarry lorry on Chalk Pit Hill and I've always been reluctant to travel on it since. The memory of 30 odd tonnes of lorry, unable to stop, pushing me down the hill and into a bank is difficult to forget!


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 24, 2021)

Leafster said:


> Another reason for me struggling to find a bike route around Oxted to Mariner's Hill is that I had a car written off by a quarry lorry on Chalk Pit Hill and I've always been reluctant to travel on it since. The memory of 30 odd tonnes of lorry, unable to stop, pushing me down the hill and into a bank is difficult to forget!



I can well imagine that, quite a tricky road that one. My mate once drove a Luton van down White Lane, the other side of Titsey Hill for a laugh, it wasn’t that appreciated by the person he was helping to  move house who was in the van at the time.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 24, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I can well imagine that, quite a tricky road that one. My mate once drove a Luton van down White Lane, the other side of Titsey Hill for a laugh, it wasn’t that appreciated by the person he was helping to  move house who was in the van at the time.


_crosses off another route down off the ridge_

I think I'll have to go through the Titsey Plantation (Pitchfont Lane?)


----------



## Cloo (Mar 24, 2021)

Seen better days



Fairies of Finchley


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2021)

Cloo said:


> View attachment 260050
> 
> Seen better days
> 
> ...


A damp rag would sort that out .


----------



## Cloo (Mar 24, 2021)

Today we did something wild and took the tube to a walk between local stations


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## clicker (Mar 26, 2021)

Under the Thames. Driest place today.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 26, 2021)

clicker said:


> View attachment 260450
> Under the Thames. Driest place today.




I love this place soooo much, possibly my favourite place in the world, really can't explain why, my kids are singularly unimpressed when I take them down there.


----------



## clicker (Mar 26, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I love this place soooo much, possibly my favourite place in the world, really can't explain why, my kids are singularly unimpressed when I take them down there.


Same. I've unimpressed so many over the years. They just don't get it. No imagination   .


----------



## clicker (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## kebabking (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 28, 2021)

Today in bute park.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2021)

Had a decent 5 mile late afternoon walk , these were all taken on Leyton Marsh. Some sort of lockdown birthday do at the boat club    and bird-y graffiti on the railway bridge.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## killer b (Mar 29, 2021)

I went to see how the mud was doing in the big meadow behind the house


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2021)

killer b said:


> I went to see how the mud was doing in the big meadow behind the house
> 
> View attachment 260856
> 
> View attachment 260857


Disappointing mud , it is way less muddy on the local marshes atm, they have become less marsh-y. They always dry out in the Spring /early Summer.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 29, 2021)

A walk around St Albans. This street had lots of great Easter displays in people's front windows


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 30, 2021)

Tonights walk.


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 30, 2021)

b


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2021)

Morning coffee view


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2021)

Couple from a stroll in Bethnal Green /Shoreditch this afternoon.  Not sure if the George Davis is original from the 70s , might just be a hipster thing.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 30, 2021)

Ice creams, tea, paddling. We had fish and chips on the way home.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 30, 2021)

Finally got out for a walk around the village, over to the next village (a few fields away), and then back via “the skyline” some rather steep hills.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 31, 2021)

Fine morning this morning, dog failed in her hunting mission, dog always fails when hunting corvids...


View attachment trim.2D3CC04A-465C-4DFB-9EFB-4D51EFF2CEF0.MOV


----------



## Idaho (Mar 31, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Finally got out for a walk around the village, over to the next village (a few fields away), and then back via “the skyline” some rather steep hills.View attachment 261002
> 
> View attachment 261003View attachment 261004View attachment 261007


Dorset?


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 31, 2021)

Great pics!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 31, 2021)

Idaho said:


> Dorset?




Soil looks like Devonshire soil to me...


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 31, 2021)

Yep, it’s Devon, I guess it counts as South Devon as a few miles south of the Ex river?


----------



## Idaho (Mar 31, 2021)

I should have done better as that's my own back yard! It's not ashcombe... Trusham?


----------



## Cloo (Mar 31, 2021)

Cheerful vaccine queue in Finchley!


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 31, 2021)

Idaho said:


> I should have done better as that's my own back yard! It's not ashcombe... Trusham?



I had to look those places up as I’m very new to the area! You’re close, it’s Kennford / Kenn. A38 just visible in the far background of the Cross pic.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 31, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I had to look those places up as I’m very new to the area! You’re close, it’s Kennford / Kenn. A38 just visible in the far background of the Cross pic.


I cycled through there on Sunday!


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 31, 2021)

Getting a bike is on my to do list, there is a bike shop 100m from my place so I’ve got no excuse.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Idaho (Apr 2, 2021)

Nice out


----------



## Idaho (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Part 2 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Cloo (Apr 2, 2021)

Baas Hill Common,  Broxbourne 



Medieval sunken Road


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 3, 2021)

Llyn y fan fach, Mars, Wales.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 3, 2021)

Morning river swim.


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 3, 2021)

Today.


----------



## Doodler (Apr 3, 2021)

Near Houghton Mill, Huntingdonshire.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 4, 2021)

Cracking morning for a bike ride today...


----------



## Leafster (Apr 4, 2021)

Yes, definitely a good day for a bike ride. 

Except, the battery on my camera was flat, I got lost and I came off trying to avoid a massive pothole on a step hill. The hedgerow was surprisingly soft though! 

I blame this thing for me getting lost - I think it's obliterated the actual track and my garmin never did relocate the route properly. 









The mud is definitely drying up


----------



## hash tag (Apr 4, 2021)

Today's plaques


----------



## hash tag (Apr 4, 2021)

Some notable buildings


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 4, 2021)

Up in the hills today. Not as sunny as yesterday although it came out briefly here. Also a bit windy.


Some arshole developer built about 12 of these carbuncles. Luckily they're in a bit of a dip. A euromillions winner lives in one of them.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 4, 2021)

Odds n sods no prizes for guessing where we walked today


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 5, 2021)

It will be my state sanctioned walk tomorrow (with a little help from the car). For now it’s the view from my lodge balcony. I’m on holiday!


----------



## Leafster (Apr 5, 2021)

Very changeable weather here today. Some sun, some snow and windy all the time. 













I think there's the odd snowflake in this one


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 5, 2021)

^^^Beautiful. Just been out on yet another bike ride, there were snowflakes in the air when I set off, 4 miles later I needed to put my sunglasses on, they stayed on for the rest of the ride, but at times there was a ferocious headwind.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 5, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Beautiful. Just been out on yet another bike ride, there were snowflakes in the air when I set off, 4 miles later I needed to put my sunglasses on, they stayed on for the rest of the ride, but at times there was a ferocious headwind.


Yesterday was the bike ride. Today was a six mile walk. I did think about getting on the bike again but wanted to revisit a few places I hadn't been to recently which meant climbing over stiles and up (or down) steps. 

That track is more or less heading north straight into the biting wind today. It was the only time I felt a little bit chilly.


----------



## waxoyl (Apr 5, 2021)

Nice walk up along the local canal.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> It will be my state sanctioned walk tomorrow (with a little help from the car). For now it’s the view from my lodge balcony. I’m on holiday!
> 
> View attachment 261876


Holiday !


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 6, 2021)

Yesterday.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (Apr 6, 2021)

mwgdrwg said:


> View attachment 261894


Is that Parys Mountain?


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 6, 2021)

On a lamp post in Hackney today.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 6, 2021)

snowy Shropshire...


----------



## kebabking (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2021)

Just one today , got a train to Liverpool St , then walked down to London Bridge, through Borough Market , along the South Bank ,over the Millenium Bridge to St Paul Cathedral , then back to Liverpool St via Bank & Moorgate. 

Enjoyable walk despite the freezing wind.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2021)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 262108View attachment 262109View attachment 262110View attachment 262113View attachment 262112View attachment 262115View attachment 262116View attachment 262117


Impressive hair / sideburns on that bust   Who is it ?


----------



## hash tag (Apr 7, 2021)

It is the designer of amongst other things, the Crystal Palace, Joseph Paxton.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 7, 2021)

Not spectacular, even thought the walk was. Just too cold.

Elan valley.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 8, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Is that Parys Mountain?


Yes.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 8, 2021)

I had to go to the Doctors' Surgery today so I combined it with a quick walk

This gate has always puzzled me. It was built to commemorate someone called Sir William Jones but although it leads through to a big open space I don't think it's ever been used - the actual entrance is further along the road. 













Dead tree on a pallet farm


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 8, 2021)

kabbes country...


----------



## Leafster (Apr 8, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse You found it!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 8, 2021)

Leafster said:


> Bahnhof Strasse You found it!



Train to Gomshall, ride over Abinger Roughs, across the A25 and up a path to Coldharbour and on to the tower, headed back and the rear wheel jumps out of its fittings and jams in the derailleur, really didn't know what to do as have not removed the back wheel before, but managed to fix it in the end, down to Holmbury St Mary, Abinger, next train from Gomshall to Guildford 80 minutes away, felt fresh so rode all the way home instead. A nice day out


----------



## Leafster (Apr 8, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Train to Gomshall, ride over Abinger Roughs, across the A25 and up a path to Coldharbour and on to the tower, headed back and the rear wheel jumps out of its fittings and jams in the derailleur, really didn't know what to do as have not removed the back wheel before, but managed to fix it in the end, down to Holmbury St Mary, Abinger, next train from Gomshall to Guildford 80 minutes away, felt fresh so rode all the way home instead. A nice day out


Sound like a good day, except for the wheel! Now you're home, have you investigated why it may have come out? 

I've got Komoot to plot a route for me although it was a struggle - it always wants me to carry my bike up 100 steep steps to get out of my road! The amended route it's given me is about 42 miles there and back. Not sure I'm quite up to that at the moment as it also says it requires expert MTB skills!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 8, 2021)

Leafster said:


> Sound like a good day, except for the wheel! Now you're home, have you investigated why it may have come out?
> 
> I've got Komoot to plot a route for me although it was a struggle - it always wants me to carry my bike up 100 steep steps to get out of my road! The amended route it's given me is about 42 miles there and back. Not sure I'm quite up to that at the moment as it also says it requires expert MTB skills!



I don't have enough mechanic skills to know why, I guess it takes a lot of stress, but I hadn't even looked at it before and it is a type of bolt I had never played with before. I have a guy coming to give it a service in 2 weeks as it will be about a month old and he can tighten everything up and that, he's going to give me some pointers on routine maintenance and that. It got me down a rough track from the top of the hill (the wheel came off 50m from the cafe!) and got me home, so guess it is OK now.

For you if you trained to Gomshall it might help, but the path from the A25 to Coldharbour is relentlessly up, there were regular bikers up there, they looked shagged out, I was nice 'n fresh


----------



## Leafster (Apr 8, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I don't have enough mechanic skills to know why, I guess it takes a lot of stress, but I hadn't even looked at it before and it is a type of bolt I had never played with before. I have a guy coming to give it a service in 2 weeks as it will be about a month old and he can tighten everything up and that, he's going to give me some pointers on routine maintenance and that. It got me down a rough track from the top of the hill (the wheel came off 50m from the cafe!) and got me home, so guess it is OK now.
> 
> For you if you trained to Gomshall it might help, but the path from the A25 to Coldharbour is relentlessly up, there were regular bikers up there, they looked shagged out, I was nice 'n fresh


The Komoot route is coming from a different angle taking me through Box Hill and skirting around the east of Dorking but it's still suggesting there's a section that I'd probably need to get off and walk. Overall, it's suggesting I'd be climbing a little over 3,000 ft on the journey there and back. The most I've done so far is about 2,500 ft over 34 miles. I might try the suggested route as far a Box Hill and see how I get on first.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 8, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> kabbes country...
> 
> View attachment 262288View attachment 262289View attachment 262290View attachment 262291View attachment 262292View attachment 262293View attachment 262294View attachment 262296View attachment 262297View attachment 262298


You should have let me know you were coming — I must have pretty much walked right by you.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 8, 2021)

kabbes said:


> You should have let me know you were coming — I must have pretty much walked right by you.



I wasn't very sure I'd make it up the hill tbh  

Will be venturing back that way though, a huge area to explore and now I know I can get up there...


Also that cottage in the picture, many years ago I saw that on fire as we were raving in the field opposite it


----------



## kabbes (Apr 8, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I wasn't very sure I'd make it up the hill tbh
> 
> Will be venturing back that way though, a huge area to explore and now I know I can get up there...
> 
> ...


I know the guy that lives in it.  I wouldn’t try to go raving  there now unless you want a shotgun up your nose...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 8, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I know the guy that lives in it.  I wouldn’t try to go raving  there now unless you want a shotgun up your nose...




I suspect it was he who set the fire, we raved that field a lot over the years and the house was derelict. Frau Bahn actually went as far as contacting the agent, they wanted £800k back then which was out of our league, but there were a number of  restrictions on how it could be restored, first rave of the new season and a fire helpfully burns away all those pesky restrictions and six months later the house is restored and lived in with a pair of Rottweilers roaming the garden


----------



## kabbes (Apr 8, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I suspect it was he who set the fire, we raved that field a lot over the years and the house was derelict. Frau Bahn actually went as far as contacting the agent, they wanted £800k back then which was out of our league, but there were a number of  restrictions on how it could be restored, first rave of the new season and a fire helpfully burns away all those pesky restrictions and six months later the house is restored and lived in with a pair of Rottweilers roaming the garden


I’m not 100% sure he was the one that rebuilt it.  I think that was another guy before my time and the present incumbent bought it from him (or possibly his estate).  Don’t quote me on that, though.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2021)

Abney Park Cemetery today .Plenty of room on the grave slab for more family members who decided not to join them there for eternity.  A touching red coffee lid tribute , and flowers on the lion (I think Bostok was a circus man.


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 9, 2021)

Thank fuck for Spring


----------



## Cloo (Apr 9, 2021)

Daughter and I walked from Syon Park to Strawberry Hill. Dramatic skies today. 



Round Twickenham,  an unusually high tide had caused some roads to flood



Strawberry Hill


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 10, 2021)

Dartmoor

*


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 10, 2021)

Yeah! Thank fuck for spring.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 11, 2021)

Buttplug bush...




And the vicar of this church was so overcome with grief for Phil that he could only find the strength to raise the flag half way...


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 11, 2021)

We went for a wander round Braunston this morning. 
Cruised through there on various boats many times, but never really explored the village.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## stockwelljonny (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Elpenor (Apr 11, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> We went for a wander round Braunston this morning.
> Cruised through there on various boats many times, but never really explored the village.
> View attachment 262824View attachment 262825View attachment 262826View attachment 262827



My mate ran the Grand Union Canal Race, he turned left at Braunston in error and ended up running several miles in the wrong direction and then to cap it all was sick on a canal boat.

"Don't turn left at Braunston" is something I still say to him. Luckily he completed the race a few years later.


----------



## Boru (Apr 12, 2021)

5k limit changed today.. first time back at this beach since before Christmas.
A nice fresh spring day too..


----------



## stockwelljonny (Apr 12, 2021)

Battersea power station and Lots Road, chelsea harbour, the power station looks a right mess, no particular style. Looks like the new tube building is going up.


----------



## stockwelljonny (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 12, 2021)

Loving it at the  Bristol wave this morning


----------



## not a trot (Apr 13, 2021)

Started life as a Macfisheries warehouse in the 60s, then International Stores, then Gateway, then Somerfield, finally taken over by Bentalls. Provided plenty of employment for locals
.no idea what will replace it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 13, 2021)

Morning forest bathing, a crisp two degrees C with sun shining through...


----------



## bmd (Apr 13, 2021)

marty21 your tombstone pics made me remember this one I came across a couple of years ago.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 13, 2021)

Ice on the puddles, frost on the leaves, birdsong in the air. I've got a brew, Monty has an antler, and we've the place to ourselves and all the time in the world.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 13, 2021)

. I think I needed to reiterate that point.


----------



## bmd (Apr 13, 2021)

kebabking said:


> . I think I needed to reiterate that point.



That looks northern, kebabking. The light, anyway.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 13, 2021)

bmd said:


> That looks northern, kebabking. The light, anyway.



Mercia.  Wyre Forest, betwixt Worcestershire and Shropshire. Anglian, none of that classless Saxon shite....


----------



## bmd (Apr 13, 2021)

kebabking said:


> Mercia.  Wyre Forest, betwixt Worcestershire and Shropshire. Anglian, none of that classless Saxon shite....



Bloody hell! They're nicking our light now.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2021)

bmd said:


> marty21 your tombstone pics made me remember this one I came across a couple of years ago.
> 
> View attachment 263041


I do love a cemetery!

 I have an uncommon name , seeing that on  a gravestone in Mayo was a bit  it was a relation, my dad's brother who died when he was 3 or so


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 13, 2021)

Went for a walk around Toy's Hill on Sunday, very nice it was too despite the inevitable family walk confusion   





No Covid conspiranonsense taped to the gates this time, just this glossy old beaut hanging about in the car park.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 14, 2021)

From yesterday.


----------



## clicker (Apr 15, 2021)

Yesterday...


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 15, 2021)

We walked, scrambled,climbed around the Pentire headland fishing as we went

time well spent, no fish were harmed in the process


----------



## clicker (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## clicker (Apr 15, 2021)

Clippers back running.


----------



## clicker (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Leafster (Apr 15, 2021)

From an early morning walk this morning...


----------



## brogdale (Apr 15, 2021)

Cloudscape over Greater Croydon (North) from the airport:


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Doodler (Apr 16, 2021)

Whittlesea to Peterborough. No sleep the night before (or maybe some insidious long Covid symptom) meant I had almost no strength or energy and took hardly any photos, felt like the abandoned boat in the river Nene below!


----------



## Espresso (Apr 16, 2021)

Went down there today. Glorious.


----------



## stockwelljonny (Apr 17, 2021)

Slade Gardens Stockwell was nice and chilled last night. Friends meeting up 😎


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Leafster (Apr 17, 2021)

I longish ride into London today 

London borough of Croydon first...













On the way to the London borough of Bromley...













Bromley! 





Are you supposed to report pig farts on this number?





See, it's London (ish)


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 17, 2021)

Leafster said:


> I longish ride into London today
> 
> London borough of Croydon first...
> 
> ...



My old stomping ground as a kid


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 17, 2021)

I went for an explore around my local area, by car mainly but when I got to the beach at Dawlish Warren I parked and went for a walk


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 18, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I went for an explore around my local area, by car mainly but when I got to the beach at Dawlish Warren I parked and went for a walk
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 263756View attachment 263757



We went through Dawlish Warren on the train yesterday and a group of very loud women got off there, already shitfaced on prosecco at 10:30 am


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 18, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> We went through Dawlish Warren on the train yesterday and a group of very loud women got off there, already shitfaced on prosecco at 10:30 am



Funnily enough I did speculate to myself that the proximity to the station must mean a lot of visitors might come by train and leave quite drunk. I didn’t think they’d arrive like that!


----------



## hash tag (Apr 18, 2021)

Leafster said:


> I longish ride into London today
> 
> London borough of Croydon first...
> 
> ...





Elpenor said:


> My old stomping ground as a kid


I know the White Bear well, great beer, good food n pub. Was it not open? Only one table taken?


----------



## hash tag (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## clicker (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Leafster (Apr 18, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I know the White Bear well, great beer, good food n pub. Was it not open? Only one table taken?


I'm sure it was open. I passed it a couple of times and I think there were more people sat outside the second time.

ETA: I've just checked their website and they say they were fully booked so perhaps I took the photo before most people had arrived.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Leafster (Apr 18, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 263891View attachment 263892


Are the swans building a nest? It doesn't look like the most inviting location.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2021)

Leafster said:


> Are the swans building a nest? It doesn't look like the most inviting location.


I think they're trying, they've been around there for a while. It's not the best spot, this bit of the river is tidal so it's underwater twice a day


----------



## Leafster (Apr 18, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> I think they're trying, they've been around there for a while. It's not the best spot, this bit of the river is tidal so it's underwater twice a day


I was wondering if it was tidal. They're going to have to build a tower if it isn't to get water-logged!


----------



## clicker (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 19, 2021)

Yesterday.


----------



## Boru (Apr 19, 2021)

Today at the shore. I am not a crab. 😀


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 19, 2021)

“ ‘scuse me mate, got a claw?”


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2021)

Boru said:


> Today at the shore. I am not a crab. 😀
> 
> View attachment 264057


Overdeveloped lockdown wanking claw


----------



## A380 (Apr 19, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> We went for a wander round Braunston this morning.
> Cruised through there on various boats many times, but never really explored the village.
> View attachment 262824View attachment 262825View attachment 262826View attachment 262827


My mum and dad lived there for about 20 years. It’s lovely. My dad did the research for the plaques about the canal strike in the marina....


----------



## A380 (Apr 19, 2021)

Glorious day today. And saw and heard a bloke practicing the bagpipes in the middle of nowhere- which I guess is a good place to do so if you want to keep on good terms with your neighbours...


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 20, 2021)

A380 said:


> My mum and dad lived there for about 20 years. It’s lovely. My dad did the research for the plaques about the canal strike in the marina....



We didn't do the loop round the marina this time, next time I'll keep an eye open for the plaques.
It was a lovely walk, but a real shame that the Admiral Nelson wasn't open for lunch and a pint


----------



## A380 (Apr 20, 2021)

Ashridge and Ivinghoe beacon today. This retirement malarkey is pretty good.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 21, 2021)

Went for an evening walk last night as the light began to fade.

Even though these are farmed deer they normally keep their distance but for some reason they didn't yesterday and even followed us along the path. 









The same happened when we passed a field of horses and this donkey. They came up to the fence for a stroke.


----------



## A380 (Apr 21, 2021)

Evening by the river.


----------



## A380 (Apr 22, 2021)

A bit more industrial today...


----------



## kebabking (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## A380 (Apr 23, 2021)

Bluebells!


----------



## kebabking (Apr 23, 2021)

Some forest, some early Bronze Age burial mounds, a brew, a spot of lunch, cracking blue skies and then some cool forest again....


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 23, 2021)

Today.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Boru (Apr 24, 2021)

An island from an island and a broken boat.. lovely bright day..


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## planetgeli (Apr 24, 2021)

Mwnt.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 24, 2021)

Found a spooky derelict house deep in the woods this morning, it had two sheds ...




Then went for a bike ride and bluebells were out in force, but was such a lovely ride couldn’t be bothered to stop and faff for a phone more than once, stopped here...

Pheasant city


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 24, 2021)

Bolt Head and environs earlier today.
Fuck me it was windy!
First picture is Starehole Bottom
Yep, really


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2021)

All on Hackney Marshes this afternoon,  good to see football & cricket back.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 24, 2021)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 264788



The fuck though?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> The fuck though?


It's by the River Lea, from a canal barge .


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 24, 2021)

marty21 said:


> It's by the River Lea, from a canal barge .



That's not an answer


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 24, 2021)

On the way home from Mwnt we saw this. Not my picture. Massive blaze at recycling depot. We could see the smoke from 20 miles away.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 25, 2021)

A lovely morning ride out to the Surrey sea wall today. The area was out of bounds to bikes until 2 years ago, it’s a great area for mountain biking...




And on the way back some little lambs...


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 25, 2021)

From yesterday.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 25, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> That's not an answer


There are quite a few arty types along that stretch of the river.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 25, 2021)

This is spitting distance of the centre of Wandsworth and is great, if a bit of an eyesore


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## planetgeli (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 25, 2021)

Today.


----------



## Doodler (Apr 25, 2021)

Walking from Peterborough west to Wansford along the river Nene, about 10 or 11 miles.


----------



## Boru (Apr 26, 2021)

Blue sky thinking...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2021)

Had a lunch-time walk #onthemarshes,  the lack of rain is making it very unmarshy . Walked across a field which was basically a lake in the winter , bone dry now.


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 26, 2021)

Stopped off on the way home from work for a short walk and a pint at North Quay, which used to be a one of those 'hidden gems' the Guardian likes to tell everyone about. Now it is becoming the obligatory luxury waterside development


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 26, 2021)

Today.


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 27, 2021)

Tonight.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Apr 27, 2021)

We had a three day lockdown over the weekend  (its over now) so went for a swim for our one hour of permitted exercise.


----------



## not a trot (Apr 27, 2021)

2 pigeons in my neighbours cherry tree.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 27, 2021)

Love this time of year at the local ponds. All the cute ducklings come out, before the hoardes of Canadian geese develop 

We have greylag geese



And Egyptian geese



That small grey lump in the middle of the pic is a heron, looked a bit grumpy today



This little coot saw off a Swan trying to have a go at their nest



Baby moorhens!!



Seeing off the geese



We get grebes and cormorants too but didn't see any today. Nor the resident kingfisher but he's harder to spot.


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 27, 2021)

My first full day out of hospital 😊 and it's only 2.20pm so far!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 27, 2021)

Bernard Freyberg, 1st Baron Freyberg - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 27, 2021)

Today.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 27, 2021)

Post paddle beers, no surf so just a long sea pigeon bothering flounder around the headland


----------



## A380 (Apr 27, 2021)

Bit of a cheat yesterday and today. 24 miles in total:


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 28, 2021)

Today.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2021)

Lounging outside the local


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 29, 2021)

Today.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 30, 2021)

Scorchio and very picturesque for the bank holiday but as the title says..



ETA South Fistral beach


----------



## Leafster (Apr 30, 2021)

A quick walk around the local SSSI at lunchtime









I've only just stopped sneezing after the walk through the dandelion field. 

You might just be able to make out all the cowslips threaded through the dandelions.


----------



## A380 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## planetgeli (Apr 30, 2021)

Where's that A380 ?  (You should always caption your posts for me because, Beds - or is this Beds?)


----------



## A380 (Apr 30, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Where's that A380 ?  (You should always caption your posts for me because, Beds - or is this Beds?)


Sorry, Yes this is Odell Country Park about an hour ago. All my pics from the last two weeks have been in Bedfordshire. Even the ones with the hills...

ETA not quite true, two a  couple of days ago were from Grafham Water which is just over the border in Huntingdonshire... But here's a bonus ancient spring from under the church at Pavenham:


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 30, 2021)

A380 said:


> Sorry, Yes this is Odell Country Park about an hour ago. All my pics from the last two weeks have been in Bedfordshire. Even the ones with the hills...



Odell what?

My first proper gf (virginity and all that) was the daughter of the farm manager (the bloke who farmed the Lord of the Manor's farm) in Odell. 1980. There was no country park.


----------



## A380 (Apr 30, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Odell what?
> 
> My first proper gf (virginity and all that) was the daughter of the farm manager (the bloke who farmed the Lord of the Manor's farm) in Odell. 1980. There was no country park.


Like everything else here it was a gravel or sand pit. Turned into a park in the 80's (Which happens to about 1/3 of  the many holes in the ground we have here to make the bricks and mortar they used to build London; the other 2/3, of course, being filled with London's rubbish...









						Harrold-Odell Country Park - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## A380 (Apr 30, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Odell what?
> 
> My first proper gf (virginity and all that) was the daughter of the farm manager (the bloke who farmed the Lord of the Manor's farm) in Odell. 1980. There was no country park.


 "I remember when all this was light industrial units and mineral extraction. Now its all gone, replaced by fields and lakes..."


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Boru (May 1, 2021)

May day greetings everyone and a frosty morning it is too... Ice on car windscreen.
There is a beltaine tradition of the fairies leaving flowers on doorsteps this morning.. they didn't forget..


----------



## Doodler (May 1, 2021)

Along the Hereward Way from Wansford to Stamford in Lincs. Wealthy part of the country with Burghley Park and lots of 'Private' and 'Keep Out' signs.


----------



## quimcunx (May 1, 2021)

Left the house despite exceedingly unpromising weather. Turned out fine though.


----------



## Leafster (May 1, 2021)

Cowslips





Erm, not really sure





Climbing goats


----------



## Leafster (May 2, 2021)

Bugle, Bluebells and Bike









Yes, I know the bike needs a clean!


----------



## hash tag (May 2, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> My first full day out of hospital 😊 and it's only 2.20pm so far!View attachment 265219View attachment 265220View attachment 265221View attachment 265222View attachment 265223View attachment 265224View attachment 265225


Fantastic, must be great to be home and in the open air as well.


----------



## hash tag (May 2, 2021)

Leafster said:


> Bugle, Bluebells and Bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure about those black plasticy things over the wheels


----------



## hash tag (May 2, 2021)

This, is not in Wales!


----------



## Leafster (May 2, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Not sure about those black plasticy things over the wheels


They were needed over the winter and I haven't bothered to take them off.


----------



## hash tag (May 2, 2021)

"needed"? 
Part of the fun is getting soaking wet or caked in mud.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 2, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (May 2, 2021)

Walked over to Hackney Wick this afternoon (takes about an hour)


----------



## ginger_syn (May 3, 2021)

Today.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 3, 2021)

Clanna woods in the Forest of Dean


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 3, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 3, 2021)

The change from self contained community to a commuter village


----------



## rubbershoes (May 3, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 266122



Exmouth to Budleigh is a lovely walk.
Kiss-me-quick to Werthers originals


----------



## hash tag (May 3, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> The change from self contained community to a commuter village
> 
> View attachment 266133View attachment 266134View attachment 266135View attachment 266136View attachment 266137View attachment 266138View attachment 266139View attachment 266140


Very sad but well recorded.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 3, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Exmouth to Budleigh is a lovely walk.
> Kiss-me-quick to Werthers originals



We saw peregrine falcon too


----------



## May Kasahara (May 3, 2021)

Accidentally saw some bluebells 



And a pleasingly freaky tree.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2021)




----------



## BillRiver (May 3, 2021)

I wonder if anyone can guess where I've been today.


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> I wonder if anyone can guess where I've been today.
> 
> View attachment 266220View attachment 266221View attachment 266222View attachment 266223View attachment 266224View attachment 266225


It's lovely there , keep meaning to go more.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 3, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Exmouth to Budleigh is a lovely walk.




We’re down that way this summer, is there a good coastal path from Budleigh Salterton to Exmouth?


----------



## rubbershoes (May 3, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> We’re down that way this summer, is there a good coastal path from Budleigh Salterton to Exmouth?



It's part of the SWCP. That bit's good and quite short. Sidmouth to Beer is lovely too. In fact the whole bit from Exmouth to Seaton is recommended


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 3, 2021)

Some pics from a lush weekend


----------



## BillRiver (May 3, 2021)

marty21 said:


> It's lovely there , keep meaning to go more.



Lots of baby birds about today. Super sweet.


----------



## clicker (May 4, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (May 8, 2021)

Yesterday.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 9, 2021)

Another nice bike ride today, bluebells out in force in the woods right now...


----------



## Doodler (May 9, 2021)

Kings Dyke nature reserve near Peterborough. Owned by a brickworks, you have to write via snail mail to get a membership card and an access code for the gate. Viewing areas show the extent of the brickworks and batches of clay are occasionally dumped for fossil hunters to search through.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 9, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (May 9, 2021)

No prizes for guessing where we went today ( very interesting )


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2021)




----------



## A380 (May 11, 2021)

Ivinghoe Beacon again. I could do the steep bit a bit easier than three weeks ago.


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 11, 2021)

For scale the dark spots are surfers 

I got a bit over confident and got in at south Fistral low tide rather than the slightly less fast and furious bay options

a decision based mainly on a carpark space appearing

Got in and got absolutely smashed up.
Typing from a hot bath while gargling cocodamol

What I thought was a shoulder twang morphed into a bilateral shoulder twang then identified itself as a neck wrench

I think I’ve actually shortened myself


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (May 12, 2021)




----------



## BoatieBird (May 12, 2021)

A380 said:


> Ivinghoe Beacon again. I could do the steep bit a bit easier than three weeks ago.View attachment 267778View attachment 267779View attachment 267780



I spent most of my childhood in Totternhoe and we could see the lion from our living room window   
IIRC they lit it up for the silver jubilee in '77


----------



## A380 (May 12, 2021)

House Beautiful (Houghton House) and Ampthill today.


----------



## A380 (May 12, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> I spent most of my childhood in Totternhoe and we could see the lion from our living room window
> IIRC they lit it up for the silver jubilee in '77


I think they used to light it up in the 80s and 90s as well, when I was living in Leighton Buzzard you could see it from parts of town some nights - I think it wasn't all the time.  I don't know if it ever gets lit up now?


----------



## Boru (May 12, 2021)

Sun is shining and stone row..


----------



## BillRiver (May 12, 2021)

Hackney, marshes and river Lea.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 13, 2021)

Another day, another bike ride...



Stop to do a bit of work...



Then push on...





moomoo 



Benazir Bhutto used to live in this house which after her death became a swingers palace, up for sale if you have a spare £13million...


----------



## kebabking (May 13, 2021)




----------



## kebabking (May 13, 2021)

a rubbish one for you planetgeli 


i did wave, but there was a mountain in the way....


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 14, 2021)

Back out on the bike again...




Not sure what this is...



Working remotely...


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2021)

A carpet of bluebells today.


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2021)

And a from the last few walks.


----------



## quiet guy (May 14, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Back out on the bike again...
> 
> View attachment 268193View attachment 268194View attachment 268195
> 
> ...


The concrete dip is a dew pond 
Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia › wiki › De...
Web results
Dew pond - Wikipedia


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 14, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> The concrete dip is a dew pond
> Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia › wiki › De...
> Web results
> Dew pond - Wikipedia



Ta, as per the article that one is at the top of the north downs, was empty of water though, so it made a good thing to whizz round on the bike, pretending I was a roulette ball


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2021)

Having a pint (2 pints) in a different pub to my local    The Ship , in Dunwich , Suffolk. When I say 'in', I'm sitting in the car park , like an animal.


----------



## kebabking (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 15, 2021)

Charles & Cyril Hodgson were brothers who were both killed in Egypt. Charles in March 1918 then a month later their poor mother Emily received a second telegram announcing the death of Cyril. What a price to pay.


----------



## Doodler (May 15, 2021)

Walked from Stamford to Oakham in Rutland yesterday. 








I liked the look of Oakham more than Stamford but by that time had had enough and put my camera away in my backpack.


----------



## quimcunx (May 15, 2021)

Coast and countryside today.


----------



## quimcunx (May 15, 2021)

Countryside

Last one a view from the garden. Its been gorgeous against predictions.


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2021)

I've gone rogue and travelled out of London , here's some from Suffolk


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2021)

Make em bigger!


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I've gone rogue and travelled out of London , here's some from Suffolk


Looks shit


----------



## Boru (May 16, 2021)

Face set in stone but watery eyes.. such emotion..


----------



## bimble (May 16, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (May 16, 2021)

From today's walk, especially for danny la rouge. What a sad waste of money.


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Make em bigger!


Something has changed on urban , can't make them bigger like I used to be able to .


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Something has changed on urban , can't make them bigger like I used to be able to .


You can - you can click full-size after clicking on Insert in the top left of the photo
Like this;


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You can - you can click full-size after clicking on Insert in the top left of the photo
> Like this;
> View attachment 268668


Done ! And cheers.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 16, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Something has changed on urban , can't make them bigger like I used to be able to .



there’s been an update and all we can see is images of Lazy Llama’s bum hole.


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> there’s been an update and all we can see is images of Lazy Llama’s bum hole.


#shakesfist at the Llama


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 16, 2021)

Had a lush few days camping with friends here


----------



## A380 (May 17, 2021)

RSPB HQ the Lodge Sandy.


----------



## planetgeli (May 17, 2021)

A380 said:


> RSPB HQ the Lodge Sandy.View attachment 268785View attachment 268786View attachment 268789View attachment 268790View attachment 268791View attachment 268792


That's my town. Ain't called Sandy for nothing.

Hope you had a nice day out. You'll be brass rubbing in Ashwell next.


----------



## A380 (May 17, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> That's my town. Ain't called Sandy for nothing.
> 
> Hope you had a nice day out. You'll be brass rubbing in Ashwell next.


Before Ms 747 I went out with a woman from Sandy. Still have a soft spot for the town.

Just for you, here’s the bridge over the Ivel from a couple of weeks back.


----------



## planetgeli (May 17, 2021)

A380 said:


> Before Ms 747 I went out with a woman from Sandy. Still have a soft spot for the town.
> 
> Just for you, here’s the bridge over the Ivel from a couple of weeks back.
> 
> View attachment 268793



I spent so much time by that bridge in my childhood. I presume the stile is still there. Go back to the A1, cross over, and that's basically where I spent the first 18 years of my life.

Thanks A380


----------



## Boru (May 17, 2021)

A bench at the end of  a pier, the inscription on the bench and the view when seated



Ah sure, what the hell, I'll even dust down my Latin dictionary and translate it for ye...
Dum Spiro spero...
While I breathe, I hope. 
While I hope, I love. 
While I love, I live.


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2021)

A380 said:


> RSPB HQ the Lodge Sandy.View attachment 268785View attachment 268786View attachment 268789View attachment 268790View attachment 268791View attachment 268792


Been there , lovely place.


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2021)

Lovely morning in Dunwich


----------



## Elpenor (May 18, 2021)

Went there once, used to holiday yearly in Thorpeness


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Went there once, used to holiday yearly in Thorpeness


I like Thorpeness, been there several times.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2021)

A bit of weight training without leaving home.
Must be 90-ish blocks there.

I shifted roughly half of them through the house today.
Tomorrow it will be the bigger chunks of the footings...

I may have the beginnings of muscles and my trousers keep falling down.


----------



## brogdale (May 18, 2021)

This growly fucker got us drenched today, just 20 mins from the safety of tea & sofa.


----------



## brogdale (May 18, 2021)

But it's so good to see the meadowland re-growing on Roundshaw Downs following the 3-yearly, managed cut last Autumn...


----------



## quiet guy (May 18, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 268804


Socially distant seating


----------



## BillRiver (May 18, 2021)

Springfield Park, E5 this afternoon.


----------



## Espresso (May 19, 2021)

Started here


Ended here


----------



## BillRiver (May 19, 2021)

Walked along the River Lea and over Leabridge Rd to the Essex filterbeds (aka "The Waterworks") this morning.


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Walked along the River Lea and over Leabridge Rd to the Essex filterbeds (aka "The Waterworks") this morning.
> 
> View attachment 269140
> View attachment 269141
> ...


A familiar walk !


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2021)

Walked from Dunwich to Dunwich Heath this morning


----------



## Boru (May 19, 2021)

Cows back in the fields..


----------



## hash tag (May 19, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Walked from Dunwich to Dunwich Heath this morningView attachment 269148
> View attachment 269149View attachment 269150View attachment 269151


Breakfast?


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Breakfast?


Sage question


----------



## hash tag (May 19, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Sage question


Maybe Marty didn't like the last one or couldnt stand the critique.


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Breakfast?


Didn't have any until I got back (Sausage Sarnie)


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Maybe Marty didn't like the last one or couldnt stand the critique.


I did enjoy the last one


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 19, 2021)

Lovely after work walk to clear my head


----------



## A380 (May 19, 2021)

Turvey Abbey. I saw an 80 year old nun on a push bike but was to polite to get my phone out for a picture...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 20, 2021)

Windy as hell today, which is a pain on a bike, made up for it by coming across a cheeky pillbox...


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2021)

Just a couple from a morning walk in Dunwich , this time I was in Greyfriars Forest , I liked the friar gate.


----------



## BillRiver (May 21, 2021)

Visited Tate Modern today. Saw the Zanele Muholi exhibition, thanks to my sister's membership card. It was great, very much recommend. Also saw:


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 22, 2021)

This is apparently a thing 



And I am absolutely pony at it


----------



## hash tag (May 22, 2021)

For starters


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 22, 2021)

Another bike ride in the Surrey Hills this morning, this time messing around in the Hurtwood near Peaslake...


----------



## hash tag (May 22, 2021)

For turning  out of a very narrow side street in the West end, the driver of this 8 axle beast got a massive round of applause.


----------



## hash tag (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Is that a worm in an Evl Knievl helmet?


----------



## hash tag (May 22, 2021)

It is modern art. I believe a sculpture called lockdown. It sits near the bra and corset


----------



## Ground Elder (May 22, 2021)

Does the bubblewrap shop just sell bubblewrap?


----------



## hash tag (May 22, 2021)

Seek and you shall find the answer


----------



## Doodler (May 22, 2021)

Funtham's Lane between Peterborough and Whittlesea, home of the McCain oven chip factory.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 22, 2021)

Ground Elder said:


> Does the bubblewrap shop just sell bubblewrap?



It’s Covent Garden so it will just flog wank for £150 more than it would be anywhere else.


----------



## Wilf (May 22, 2021)

bimble said:


> View attachment 268661


Post-apocalyptic.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 23, 2021)

Sat on a bench here for a bit watching seeds with fluffy white dresses spin with the breeze.


----------



## sideboob (May 23, 2021)

Not quite state sanctioned exercise, just out for a walk during the current SOE. This is what sunday afternoon in a normally packed UNESCO world heritage site looks like.


----------



## Waterwheel (May 23, 2021)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 203910


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 23, 2021)

Baby honkers...


----------



## clicker (May 23, 2021)

Deal. Blowing a hooley.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 24, 2021)

After an eternity of rain, here come the sun...


----------



## hash tag (May 24, 2021)

After the rain comes sun
After the sun comes rain again
After the rain comes sun
After the sun comes rain again
After the rain comes sun
After the sun comes rain again


----------



## Saffy (May 24, 2021)

Grabbing the good weather while I can.


----------



## hash tag (May 24, 2021)

Simply jealous. Jealous because of the countryside, nice views, good weather and I am back at bloody work, so there!


----------



## Ground Elder (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 25, 2021)

Ugly ducklings...


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2021)

Roundshaw Downs playing fields.


----------



## BillRiver (May 26, 2021)

Another stroll along the river Lea and marshes (Clapton) today. I never get bored of it.


----------



## BillRiver (May 26, 2021)

Ooh and these, from seeds I planted ages ago, in the street outside my flat!


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2021)

I did like this enormous Palm tree in Clapton Square .


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Roundshaw Downs playing fields.
> 
> View attachment 270221


Cut this afternoon; all gone.


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> 👍Ooh and these, from seeds I planted ages ago, in the street outside my flat!
> 
> View attachment 270349


I think I have walked down that way


----------



## not a trot (May 26, 2021)

Weymouth this afternoon


----------



## Boru (May 26, 2021)

Calves and Croagh Patrick

And strata rock with Mweelrea, the highest mountain in Connacht, with its head in the cloud in background.


----------



## clicker (May 26, 2021)

Boru said:


> Calves and Croagh Patrick
> View attachment 270373
> And strata rock with Mweelrea, the highest mountain in Connacht, with its head in the cloud in background.
> View attachment 270376


You posted another pic recently and I thought it was croagh patrick...big memories of climbing through the mist to the locked church at the top aged about 7 ish.
You live in a truly beautiful part of the world.


----------



## quiet guy (May 26, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Weymouth this afternoon


Weren't looking for some missing life vests...


----------



## Boru (May 26, 2021)

clicker said:


> You posted another pic recently and I thought it was croagh patrick...big memories of climbing through the mist to the locked church at the top aged about 7 ish.
> You live in a truly beautiful part of the world.


Thank you, glad you have good memories of the climb.. you can see the path meandering up behind the calves.


----------



## Leafster (May 27, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Cut this afternoon; all gone.


I thought I check this morning to see if Tandridge DC has butchered the SSSI behind me as they've been out hacking down the verges. Fortunately, they haven't ventured onto the SSSI yet. 

In 2019 they got a lot of flack for cutting it down too early. Last year they left it a lot longer and then got flack from the dog walkers who were concerned about ticks. 

I guess we'll have to see if the nature-lovers win out over the dog walkers this year.


----------



## quimcunx (May 27, 2021)

Back in London. 



My first Tesla. Knowingly anyway.


----------



## Leafster (May 27, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> My first Tesla. Knowingly anyway.


Such a sheltered life 

You obviously don't frequent your local Waitrose carpark very often.


----------



## rekil (May 27, 2021)

I crawled out of my hidey hole and scuttled about for a bit yesterday.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 27, 2021)

The moon was cool last night


----------



## planetgeli (May 27, 2021)

State sanctioned exercise at school. Sun halo over west Wales this afternoon.



(It was just too big to get in the camera so second shot is for perspective).


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 27, 2021)

Also....not on a walk but fuck it. I grew these and they've just opened today


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (May 27, 2021)

I've been up north









Britain's most middle class services on the way home  - you can buy wooden burger play set, but not a McDonalds


----------



## quiet guy (May 27, 2021)

Gloucester Service are just a copy cat of the original at Tebay Services 😁


----------



## brogdale (May 28, 2021)

Nasty case of stinky pond snot down at Waddon Ponds   
Seemed to be far fewer birds than normal; can't blame them.


----------



## Boru (May 28, 2021)

The winter is behind us at last.. fuschia and rhododendron in bloom..

And crabs and cattle sunbathing..


----------



## BillRiver (May 28, 2021)

Love that cow pic.

Love that cow.


----------



## Boru (May 28, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Love that cow pic.
> 
> Love that cow.


Indeed, a most pleasant and happy animal.. adorable..


----------



## marty21 (May 29, 2021)

Stopped off at a favourite spot on the drive down to Bath, Silbury Hill ,in Wiltshire .


----------



## BillRiver (May 29, 2021)

River Lea in Clapton again!


----------



## Doodler (May 29, 2021)

East side of the Wash today. Didn't get too far before coming across a herd of cattle blocking the sea wall and they wouldn't budge. But peaceful among the salt marshes, good just to lie in the sun for a while.


----------



## Elpenor (May 30, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Stopped off at a favourite spot on the drive down to Bath, Silbury Hill ,in Wiltshire .View attachment 270756


Is that just off the A4 between Newbury and Marlborough? Lovely drive that


----------



## kebabking (May 30, 2021)

A delicious 6am walk in the forest.


----------



## marty21 (May 30, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Is that just off the A4 between Newbury and Marlborough? Lovely drive that


Yep, I always get off the M4 in Hungerford and drive to Bath that way  generally I'm not in a rush and it is lovely drive.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 30, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Yep, I always get off the M4 in Hungerford and drive to Bath that way  generally I'm not in a rush and it is lovely drive.



Passing through Svernake Forest, Marlbough and down to West Kennet is one of the loveliest drives in England


----------



## Boru (May 30, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Passing through Svernake Forest, Marlbough and down to West Kennet is one of the loveliest drives in England


Absolutely, a gorgeous undulating landscape of sweeping downs of golden, green and rusty fields that starts after Reading heading west.
To come off the M4 at Hungerford heading for Avebury is to enter an ancient but living landscape which contains one of the most beautiful words in the English language.. tumuli.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 30, 2021)

I walked the dog over to the rowing club and found my water bottle I forgot last time I was there a month ago. (No rowing on Sundays here)


----------



## Leafster (May 30, 2021)

It was misty morning when I set off today but it hadn't deterred the golfers





It was definitely too early for this pheasant who didn't even notice me standing by him to take the first photo





I "think" this was an ADO 16 (Austin/Morris/Wolseley/Riley/MG/VDP 1100/1300) at one point although there's not much left to go on.









The bluebells are coming to an end around here





It's a bit difficult to see but my route is through the cow parsley





Still misty









The path becomes a little clearer


----------



## Leafster (May 30, 2021)

A bit hilly on this route











Still misty!





The path has finally opened out a bit





Then almost disappears









Finally, I'm almost back home and the sun comes out


----------



## marty21 (May 30, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Passing through Svernake Forest, Marlbough and down to West Kennet is one of the loveliest drives in England


That's why I do it.


----------



## hash tag (May 30, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (May 30, 2021)

Have they been practicing with the gibbet?


----------



## BillRiver (May 30, 2021)

RSPB Nature Reserve at Stour Estuary. Near Wrabness, Essex.


----------



## hash tag (May 31, 2021)

Headed West for dinner


----------



## Espresso (May 31, 2021)

Took this photo this morning at about 8am. I like it because you can see the shadow of Blackpool Tower on the sand.  Lovely day in the offing.


----------



## hash tag (May 31, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (May 31, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> RSPB Nature Reserve at Stour Estuary. Near Wrabness, Essex.
> 
> View attachment 271029
> 
> ...


Lovely place that !


----------



## marty21 (May 31, 2021)

Boru said:


> Absolutely, a gorgeous undulating landscape of sweeping downs of golden, green and rusty fields that starts after Reading heading west.
> To come off the M4 at Hungerford heading for Avebury is to enter an ancient but living landscape which contains one of the most beautiful words in the English language.. tumuli.


Yep , drove there again this morning on the way back, best part of the drive .


----------



## brogdale (May 31, 2021)

Really lovely up on the Roundshaw today.



Saw loads of Butterflies including this brilliant "Cats eyes" Peacock sunning himself on a path...



and this really nice pale green (female*) Brimstone also sunning on a path and then flew up into the branches above to 'become' a leaf:





* the males are the more characteristic yellow colour ...and may (?) explain why we call Butterflies...er..._Butterflies  _

Feels like it's going to be a good Butterfly season up on the Downs.


----------



## BillRiver (May 31, 2021)

Went to the playground at Finsbury Park to hang out with a friend and her kids. Didn't take many pics cos kids, but did take this one of the sky above (at 5.30pm):


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Doodler (May 31, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> River Lea in Clapton again!
> 
> 
> View attachment 270814


That is a sweet photo


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 1, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Really lovely up on the Roundshaw today.
> 
> View attachment 271208
> 
> ...


Butterfly comes from the Dutch word Boterschijte, which means butter shit, as butterfly shit is yellow.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 1, 2021)

Today


----------



## A380 (Jun 1, 2021)

Bit of a change: The Lincolnshire Wolds today.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 1, 2021)

The old state-sanctioned exercise really delivering today.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 1, 2021)

Lil walk to the beach n back...actually it fucked me up in this heat...but great for the thighs.
And my Tesni growing in my flower bed


----------



## kebabking (Jun 1, 2021)

A day of canoeing on the River Wye at Hay. It was absolutely fantastic, we did loads of playing, splashing, watching Kites, Buzzards, Egrets, Kingfishers, Swallows and Dragonflies. Ice creams at the end - in a pub garden - obvs...


----------



## Boru (Jun 2, 2021)

Biodiversity in action - snail and flower overview and close up.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 2, 2021)

Christ almighty, this whole thread really brings it home, these islands are just so stunningly gorgeous, we're so very lucky


----------



## clicker (Jun 2, 2021)

Mount Ephraim Gardens.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 2, 2021)

clicker said:


> Mount Ephraim Gardens.
> View attachment 271450
> View attachment 271451
> View attachment 271452
> ...


Nice; in "Sir William Courtenay" country not far from the site of the battle at Bossenden Wood.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 2, 2021)

Lunch by the river today


----------



## brogdale (Jun 2, 2021)

Today's Boterschijte (   fishfinger ) update from the dip slope of the North Downs in South London:

A common blue; first I've seen this year


----------



## A380 (Jun 2, 2021)

Change of pace today. Cross and recross the Humber Bridge- apparently whilst it is the 8th longest suspension bridge in the world it's the longest you can walk or cycle across...


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 2, 2021)

At one point there was a 12 hour ultramarathon - run as many back and forths over the bridge footpath as possible in a 12 hour spell.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## clicker (Jun 3, 2021)

From half way down Greenwich Park.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 3, 2021)

Not been anywhere pretty today,  but been enjoying my clean rearranged living room with my expanding foliage


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 4, 2021)

I ended up in Perranporth last week


----------



## kebabking (Jun 4, 2021)

7am, worcestershire. Brew in hand.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 4, 2021)

Walked from Springfield Park to Angel Islington, all along the river and canals. Rained the entire time, was really glad I had good waterproof trousers on.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 4, 2021)

Those are fabulous pics BillRiver


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 4, 2021)

It's alright here I suppose.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 4, 2021)

Thank you! That's a pretty decent pic you've shared, also 😊


----------



## clicker (Jun 4, 2021)

Drizzly London.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 4, 2021)

That pigeon (?) pic is fab!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 4, 2021)

Ahh clicker my manor! The Traf Tav was my most habitual teenage drinking haunt <3


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 4, 2021)

Went to a wedding upstairs there. 5 years ago but it feels like a lifetime now


----------



## brogdale (Jun 4, 2021)

Yep, used to drink on the front there (weather permitting) back in 1983 when Mrs B had a flat at Maze Hill


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 4, 2021)

*



















*


----------



## spring-peeper (Jun 5, 2021)

Wow!!!!
What a lovely bunch of photos!!!!

This is me:






(jk - I stay home.)


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 5, 2021)

The last one is me on my bench. Mine now. Just watched a bird of prey catch a fricking crow mid air (the crows were giving it shit TBF) anyway it then proceeded to eat the crow on top a fence post while all its mates shouted abuse. Nature you beautiful and terrifying place.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 5, 2021)

Stayed local today, just Springfield Park and Hackney Downs Park, and the streets in between.


----------



## clicker (Jun 5, 2021)

Not drizzly at all today.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 5, 2021)

I don't want to leave in the morning. It's so beautiful here. It's done me the world of good though.


----------



## Boru (Jun 5, 2021)

This is gunnera, also known as wild rhubarb, a very large and invasive plant, crowds out all other growth and can be up to two metre tall... It's really becoming a problem in some areas.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 5, 2021)

Last one


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2021)

I may have taken psychedelics. The train home is fun


----------



## not a trot (Jun 5, 2021)

View from Inverness Airport earlier today.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2021)

(2CI, half a gary and I dunno some sort of dust in case I’m found dead)


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> (2CI, half a gary and I dunno some sort of dust in case I’m found dead)


You ok mate.. still alive?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> You ok mate.. still alive?


Grand!


----------



## brogdale (Jun 6, 2021)

Roundshaw Downs latest!

A female Common Blue, feeding Bumble Bee and a Dog Rose:


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Jun 6, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Roundshaw Downs latest!
> 
> A female Common Blue, feeding Bumble Bee and a Dog Rose:
> 
> ...


Any wildflower enthusiasts know what plant the bee was on?

Here's a pic of the plant I took (without bee); it was growing on the edge of a deliberate chalk scrape on the downs:


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 6, 2021)

Didn't walk much today apart from one trip down Evering Road to Stoke Newington, and a wee bit of meandering around Tottenham.

All of these roses were in different front gardens along Evering Road:











And this is in Tottenham:


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 6, 2021)

Ok I have a few more as we checked out at ten but then we had a further adventure before going our seperate ways   if anything, this trip away has reignited my desire to see the beauty locally also.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 7, 2021)

Porthgain? Clair De Lune 
We were staying there when I found out I was pregnant with our boy


----------



## Leafster (Jun 7, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Any wildflower enthusiasts know what plant the bee was on?
> 
> Here's a pic of the plant I took (without bee); it was growing on the edge of a deliberate chalk scrape on the downs:
> 
> View attachment 272188


I think it's a vetch of some sort. Possibly Kidney vetch but I'm no expert.

ETA: Perhaps gentlegreen or campanula might be able to give a definitive answer


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 7, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Any wildflower enthusiasts know what plant the bee was on?
> 
> Here's a pic of the plant I took (without bee); it was growing on the edge of a deliberate chalk scrape on the downs:
> 
> View attachment 272188


----------



## brogdale (Jun 7, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 272254


Brilliant   
Thanks for that!


----------



## brogdale (Jun 7, 2021)

Leafster said:


> I think it's a vetch of some sort. Possibly Kidney vetch but I'm no expert.
> 
> ETA: Perhaps gentlegreen or campanula might be able to give a definitive answer


Spot on; thanks very much for the ID.
I'll be able to tell all my relies who've been asking sent I sent the pic around on a family email!


----------



## not a trot (Jun 7, 2021)

Some pics from Aberdeen at weekend. Weather was amazing.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Jun 7, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 272348


Snap.
I'm really pleased that the Council contractors have finally cut the paths; encourages folks (& their dogs) not to trample through the Skylark (&, I think, some Woodlark) nests deep in the meadows.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 8, 2021)

Early morning birdsong is immense this year


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 8, 2021)

Regents Park in and around the rose gardens:


----------



## Boru (Jun 8, 2021)

This is a golden time of the year.. 10pm and still bright... Even when overcast


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 8, 2021)

The other night, the sky still had a streak of sunset colours at midnight ....I took this a while before that but was amazed how long it lasted


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 9, 2021)

It's become a little oppressive down here. Gunships in the bay, friends' flat has been taken over as a sniper position, five thousand police and then some, fencing and road blocks all over the place. Just found out that the helicopters that landed on the Mount yesterday were rehearsing bringing the world leaders over for dinner on Friday.

Here's a favourite allotment. In the past it has been home to both pigs and ostriches


----------



## Boru (Jun 9, 2021)

Ground Elder said:


> It's become a little oppressive down here. Gunships in the bay, friends' flat has been taken over as a sniper position, five thousand police and then some, fencing and road blocks all over the place. Just found out that the helicopters that landed on the Mount yesterday were rehearsing bringing the world leaders over for dinner on Friday.



The environmental cost and monetary spend of those conferences is huge.. but it's just a day to day running cost for globalisation now. It has been said that "it's easier to imagine the end of the world than the end of capitalism" but the pandemic has brought huge change to our lives and thinking. The economic cost of lockdown has yet to be billed to society and climate changes still gaining pace. Your caravan and allotment are great counterbalance to that situation.. onwards..


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 9, 2021)

Boru said:


> The environmental cost and monetary spend of those conferences is huge.. but it's just a day to day running cost for globalisation now. It has been said that "it's easier to imagine the end of the world than the end of capitalism" but the pandemic has brought huge change to our lives and thinking. The economic cost of lockdown has yet to be billed to society and climate changes still gaining pace. Your caravan and allotment are great counterbalance to that situation.. onwards..




The climate crisis will be discussed, so Biden will arrive on an ancient 747, with three C7's carrying two Sea King choppers and two Ospreys, along with The Beast and 10 secret service cars, with 750 personnel flown in (2 747's worth), plus ambulance, hazardous materials unit, comms vehicle and so on. Fucking mental.

At least Ground Elder knows the time and date that these fuckers will be overhead, a couple of SAMs and the world expects you to do your duty...


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 9, 2021)

If someone can arrange delivery of the missiles I'll do my best


----------



## hash tag (Jun 9, 2021)

Getting all jittery out in the sticks. This is the first great Carillon Tower and Great Paul.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 9, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Getting all jittery out in the sticks. This is the first great Carillon Tower and Great Paul. View attachment 272679View attachment 272680View attachment 272681View attachment 272682View attachment 272683View attachment 272684


Someone missed a trick there in the third pic. I so wanted it to read cunt.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 9, 2021)

It's pretty.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 9, 2021)

The return journey


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 10, 2021)

Only took one pic all day.

This is my new friend - I've named them Egberta. They live across the road from me, and today we finally broke the ice, with an apple that I offered and they accepted.

I have a feeling this is a friendship that will grow and develop.



Ps. Egberta is a grey squirrel, they just like to drag up now and then in a lil bit of red.


----------



## Olly7 (Jun 10, 2021)

Went on a nice nearly ten mile walk in the sun taking plenty of pics along the way


----------



## Boru (Jun 10, 2021)

Sure it isn't even raining, you'll be grand in a t-shirt..


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 10, 2021)

Moist mates


----------



## clicker (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Jun 10, 2021)

Looking west sort of towards Peterborough


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2021)

8am weekday Harehills bus stop bleakness vibes


----------



## hash tag (Jun 11, 2021)

Norfolk.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 11, 2021)

Not out...but making my own pretties. Casting silhouettes of flowers on my wall


----------



## clicker (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Ax^ (Jun 12, 2021)

not sure if its the right thread but its goverment sanctioned so i suppose it fits



had to got to customs house at heathrow yesterday via the job

its localated next to the Renaissance heathrow which means as a easy way out i went back up the primieter road

thier car park is set up like a prison yard whilst guests do laps


----------



## Doodler (Jun 12, 2021)

Wild camped last night on the marshes in the Wash.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

Springfield Park:





Along the river Lea from Springfield Park, on the way to Markfield Park:


----------



## sideboob (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 13, 2021)

Phew, what a scorcher!


----------



## not a trot (Jun 13, 2021)

All that's left of local warehouse.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 13, 2021)

Drove into the fringes of Dartmoor for a walk around a reservoir which I had trouble finding. 90 minutes drive for a 30 minute walk but the first walk I’ve done in ages.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2021)

There was a flotilla on the River Lea this afternoon , boaters protesting. (Plus a #BargeCat )


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2021)

A wild camp near the Scottish border last night.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

In and around the river Lea in Hackney today, for the #stoptheboatcull protests and celebration of boater culture:


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

And at the vegan cake stall, raising funds for the cause:


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> And at the vegan cake stall, raising funds for the cause:
> 
> View attachment 273348
> 
> ...


I saw people eating cake 😀


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I saw people eating cake 😀



I was a person eating cake 😃


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## kebabking (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## BillRiver (Jun 14, 2021)

Castle Cinema, Homerton:



Lower Clapton:





Dalston Curve Garden:


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 15, 2021)

That greenhouse wow


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 15, 2021)

Its been a while .


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 15, 2021)

Hedgerow on the right is a Roman road


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## kebabking (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 15, 2021)

Today.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 15, 2021)

A wild fusili 

The killer steps


----------



## smmudge (Jun 15, 2021)

Two herons trying to ignore each other


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 15, 2021)

Went for a walk along the estuary footpath, a big wildlife / bird sanctuary. I spotted some pigeons and a train. Not quite a birder. Or a  photographer


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 15, 2021)

Went out this evening and glued up my first five ceramic hearts in memory of my dog, Ruby. Idea is to glue them in places where I have a happy memory of her.

1) a tree trunk I often sat on while she plotzed about, in Springfield Park (will remove tape tomorrow when glue has fully set):



2) under a bench in Springfield Park where she'd sniff about looking for chicken bones:



3) on the wall outside the playground where she and I would wait for the kids I was paid to look after, before walking them home:



4) on one of the bridges leading to Leyton marshes, where we'd often roam:




5) outside a flat we lived in 2012-2013:


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 16, 2021)

Went out early this morning and the whole trail was covered with spider webs and cottonwood seeds.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## BillRiver (Jun 16, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Went out this evening and glued up my first five ceramic hearts in memory of my dog, Ruby. Idea is to glue them in places where I have a happy memory of her.
> 
> 1) a tree trunk I often sat on while she plotzed about, in Springfield Park (will remove tape tomorrow when glue has fully set):
> 
> ...



I've made an Instagram account for this project:


----------



## Boru (Jun 17, 2021)

Shore stones..


----------



## A380 (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 17, 2021)

Tonights effort.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Castle Cinema, Homerton:
> 
> View attachment 273509
> 
> ...


I like the Castle cinema , chucked some money at the crowdfund a few years ago. Must go there more.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 17, 2021)

Steamy and damp on the Roundshaw downs today; just some tufted vetch and the Romans:


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 17, 2021)

Discovered a new outdoor place a few miles up the road from me.

Can currently only walk for short periods of approx 30 minutes while  in a lot of pain from back / hamstring and stopping a few times but I’ve still gone and done it three times since Sunday so quite proud of myself.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 17, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I like the Castle cinema , chucked some money at the crowdfund a few years ago. Must go there more.



Yes it's wonderful. My happy place. Especially on a Monday when tickets are £5 for members, £6 for non-members, all day and evening.

Lovely building, lovely staff, great choices of films, large and comfortable seats. Perfection.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 17, 2021)

Didn't take any pics en route, but did walk along the river and through the park to my pottery class in Homerton today.

Where I made yet more hearts for my Ruby memorial project. For firing in the kiln tomorrow:





And to air dry before shaping next week:


----------



## Boru (Jun 18, 2021)

A new roof and an inquisitive foal..


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 18, 2021)

Spent the morning walking round town looking at art with my sister.

First in The Wellcome Collection:


​Then we walked to the West End, to another gallery.

Saw these in a shop window along the way:




And then more art by Yinka Shonibare, in the Stephen Friedman (private) gallery:
​

Then we cut through Carnaby Street:



And Soho Square:



Before stopping for lunch at the Hare Krishna place just off the square.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 18, 2021)

After I said goodbye to my sister, I went by bus to Paddington Station, where these guys were preparing for tonight's football match in high volume and great humour: 





Now I am on the train to Devon!
Where I will no doubt watch tonight's game.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 18, 2021)

Tiverton Town centre:


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 18, 2021)

Tiverton residents:


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 18, 2021)

And some riverside vegetation:


----------



## Saunders (Jun 18, 2021)

This lovely gorsebush looks like a peacock.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 19, 2021)

Walked by this building here and got curious about the history...how cool does Amy Dilwyn sound? 

"This building was originally a school for poor children. Its backers included the local feminist, writer and industrialist Amy Dillwyn.

Swansea’s Ragged School was founded in 1847 in nearby Orchard Street. Outside school hours, it was a venue for temperance meetings, a soup kitchen, evening classes for adults, Sunday School and other activities.

In 1910 the school site was acquired for an extension of the central police station (which still stands). The building we see here today was the replacement school building, large enough for 300 children. The school closed in 1956. In 1997 it became the home of Swansea Spirit, a centre for healing and psychic development.

Commemorative stones on each side of the entrance were laid on 24 August 1911 by Roger Beck (1841-1923) and Amy Dillwyn (1845-1935). Roger was a director of steelmaker Baldwin’s and chaired the Swansea Harbour Trust.

Amy, who smoked cigars, belonged to the wealthy Dillwyn family of Hendrefoilan. She had published several successful novels in the 1880s. Feminist messages and lesbian themes often featured in her writing.

In 1892 she took over her father’s spelter works in Llansamlet, which produced zinc but by then was nearly bankrupt. Despite inheriting his large debt, she protected hundreds of jobs by reviving the business, eventually selling it at a profit in 1905. This was pioneering work for a woman at the time, and she had to overcome negativity from male industrialists.

As well as campaigning for better education and votes for women, she also supported workplace improvements. In 1911 she called for a boycott of the Ben Evans department store in Swansea, where seamstresses were on strike in protest at their working conditions."


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 19, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 274219


I was walking at the other end of that beach this morning!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 19, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> I was walking at the other end of that beach this morning!
> 
> View attachment 274270


Small world 

What time were you there? I was packed up and gone by 6am to catch the first train south.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 19, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> Small world
> 
> What time were you there? I was packed up and gone by 6am to catch the first train south.


About half eight. Had a quick couple of hours walk. The south end has a caravan site and tbh was a bit too busy for my liking. Where I'm guessing you camped is better.  I wanted to go to the end of a breakwater that has a keep out notice on! Last time my people wouldn't let me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 19, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> About half eight. Had a quick couple of hours walk. The south end has a caravan site and tbh was a bit too busy for my liking. Where I'm guessing you camped is better.  I wanted to go to the end of a breakwater that has a keep out notice on! Last time my people wouldn't let me.
> 
> View attachment 274274


Yeah, the north end is quieter. There was a car park there but for some reason it's been closed off now, so you can only really get there on foot.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 19, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, the north end is quieter. There was a car park there but for some reason it's been closed off now, so you can only really get there on foot.


There was a long and lumpy track to drive down last time I was there (a year ago) I'll probably try and go there later in the week.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 19, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> There was a long and lumpy track to drive down last time I was there (a year ago) I'll probably try and go there later in the week.


Yeah, the track is still there but some bollards have been added at the main road end. You can still walk down though.


----------



## clicker (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## BillRiver (Jun 19, 2021)

Tiverton this afternoon:


----------



## brogdale (Jun 19, 2021)

clicker said:


> View attachment 274291
> View attachment 274292
> View attachment 274293
> 
> ...


A good walk that I know well


----------



## brogdale (Jun 19, 2021)

Very few butterflies out in the damp, dull conditions on the downs today, but some cheering, mid-summer wildflowers and mini-beasts:













Croydon, eh? What a shithole.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2021)

Just the one today , a cormorant drying his/her wings,  zoom in for the wing structure!


----------



## clicker (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## BillRiver (Jun 20, 2021)

This morning in Tiverton:


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 20, 2021)

This afternoon in and just outside Tiverton:


----------



## brogdale (Jun 21, 2021)

(more) Midsummer Day's damp dreaming on Roundshaw Downs!

Carder bee (?) on Bramble flower:



Tiny germander Speedwell:



Wild strawberry on the Merebank earthwork:



Small Heath butterfly (underside with tiny spot hidden by curl of wing edge):



Damp spider's web on ground:


----------



## Boru (Jun 21, 2021)

Happy solstice from the hill of Tara.. lovely sunshine and warm night..


----------



## A380 (Jun 21, 2021)

Bromham. With poppies.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 21, 2021)

It was really rainy in Tiverton today so apart from visiting a few charity shops and the bakery, we stayed in.

As a result I only took one photo all day:


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 22, 2021)

Taken by my son on his way home tonight.

This is what they were putting out.
.


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 22, 2021)

Looks like a new service for wasp nest removals


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 22, 2021)

Took my 90yo Dad for a toddle on the beach yesterday




Usual Northumberland summer crowds


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## BillRiver (Jun 22, 2021)

The view from the train as I, somewhat reluctantly, head back to London:


----------



## not a trot (Jun 22, 2021)

My little friend I've feeding for the last few weeks.


----------



## A380 (Jun 23, 2021)

Started the Greensand ridge walk with a friend today.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 24, 2021)

Sorry about the quality. In lower left of pic a bale of straw hangs from the bridge (with a light on it). This is a requirement to warn boats of reduced height under the bridge


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 24, 2021)

Sure it's not a nod to the Vatican banker that swung under there


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Jun 24, 2021)

More mini-beasts from Roundshaw (Croydon/Sutton border):


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 24, 2021)

Walked to the end of my road...


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm isolating because my mate tested positive for covid the day after we'd hung out together indoors. So, I haven't been out at all, except for my balcony which is where these are:





The second pic is of my potato plants, which I am very excited about!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 24, 2021)

A380 you seem to have a Greensand Ridge path, here we have a Greensand Way path, they don’t meet and naturally my one is superior to yours, but curiously there are two lengthy paths called Greensand.


----------



## A380 (Jun 24, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> A380 you seem to have a Greensand Ridge path, here we have a Greensand Way path, they don’t meet and naturally my one is superior to yours, but curiously there are two lengthy paths called Greensand.


Mines on a ridge. A fucking ridge.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 24, 2021)

A380 said:


> Mines on a ridge. A fucking ridge.



In Bedfordshire I can see why that is exciting. In the Surrey Hills less so...


----------



## iona (Jun 24, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> A380 you seem to have a Greensand Ridge path, here we have a Greensand Way path, they don’t meet and naturally my one is superior to yours, but curiously there are two lengthy paths called Greensand.


It'll be because both paths are on greensand


----------



## hash tag (Jun 24, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Sure it's not a nod to the Vatican banker that swung under there


The pic is Wandsworth Bridge the murder was Blackfriars I think?


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 25, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> A380 you seem to have a Greensand Ridge path, here we have a Greensand Way path, they don’t meet and naturally my one is superior to yours, but curiously there are two lengthy paths called Greensand.


I believe at one point there were two separate running events with the name in the title, one on Surrey and one in Beds. Not sure if any people turned up to the wrong one.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 25, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> This morning in Tiverton:
> 
> View attachment 274510
> 
> ...



You make Tivvy look much nicer than it is


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 25, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> You make Tivvy look much nicer than it is



Really? I found it to be very lovely.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 25, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Really? I found it to be very lovely.



I'll try and see it with fresh eyes


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 25, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> I'll try and see it with fresh eyes



Are you from Tiverton?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 25, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Are you from Tiverton?



  A few miles away.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 25, 2021)

Still avoiding people in Northumberland


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 25, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Still avoiding people in Northumberland
> View attachment 275273


I bet it was quiet along there today?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 25, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> I bet it was quiet along there today?


I was late in the afternoon so quite a few people


----------



## brogdale (Jun 25, 2021)

Courtesy of Mrs B; she said it was like being in paradise on the Downs today.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 25, 2021)

Actually got chased by a huge gaggle of geese (not these ones) at one point. Had to chuck the bread at them and run.


----------



## clicker (Jun 25, 2021)

Whitstable.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 25, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> View attachment 275275



Oh how I miss the Northumberland coast!

Which bit are you at?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 25, 2021)

clicker said:


> Whitstable.
> View attachment 275296


Get the best Turneresque skyscapes and sunsets out over the island.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 26, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Oh how I miss the Northumberland coast!
> 
> Which bit are you at?


Near Warkworth, it's great, roads are empty, easy to park, people friendly, like Cornwall in the 70's


----------



## Doodler (Jun 26, 2021)

Walked from Hunstanton on the north Norfolk coast to Holkham, wild camped last night at Norton Marsh.

Old Hunstanton.




The Norfolk Coastal Path around Titchwell (quite far from the sea).


Brancaster harbour.

Wild camp with bivvy bag on Norton Marsh.

Gun Hill to Holkham Gap.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 27, 2021)

Wildflowers of June on the old Croydon airport site from yesterday:


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 27, 2021)

A380 said:


> Started the Greensand ridge walk with a friend today.View attachment 275006View attachment 275007View attachment 275008View attachment 275009View attachment 275010View attachment 275011View attachment 275012View attachment 275013View attachment 275014View attachment 275015


Did you make it to Sandy?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 27, 2021)

Yesterday.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 27, 2021)

We had a gentle 5 mileish walk to get breakfast before today's main event. No prizes for guessing what or where it was


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## A380 (Jun 27, 2021)

Ye


planetgeli said:


> Did you make it to Sandy?


Yes, through Sandy to North Hill. We just did a half day on Wednesday as my walking companion had to work the morning.


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 27, 2021)

A380 said:


> Ye
> 
> Yes, through Sandy to North Hill. We just did a half day on Wednesday as my walking companion had to work the morning.



Then that's the TV transmitter at Everton and the one below that may be walking past/near the sandhills at Sandy?


----------



## A380 (Jun 27, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Then that's the TV transmitter at Everton and the one below that may be walking past/near the sandhills at Sandy?


The route loops round the hill that the TV mast is on then cuts through the South of Sandy. There is another path ( the Bedfordshire  heritage way) that joins up with the RSPB to make a circular route.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 27, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 275599View attachment 275600View attachment 275601View attachment 275602View attachment 275603






I can't stop seeing Fat Ank from a suburb of Leicester every time you stick up shots of that tag.


----------



## Boru (Jun 27, 2021)

It'll be easier in the morning.. Carrauntoohil, Ireland's highest mountain.. with foxglove..


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 28, 2021)

Tonight.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 28, 2021)

Sunday morning, still quite busy, I think i've got even more allergic to people in the last year


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 28, 2021)

Today..


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 28, 2021)

Random sign, shed, wildlife and worn granite styles


----------



## brogdale (Jun 28, 2021)

Just a rainy Summer's day on the Telegraph tracks over Stagg Field, Carshalton-on-the-Hill:


----------



## kebabking (Jun 28, 2021)

Today in Balamory, it's piss wet, and everyone here wishes it was Autumn so they wouldn't be sweating like a fucking pervert...


----------



## hash tag (Jun 28, 2021)

I shall not tell you where I was today, so there


----------



## brogdale (Jun 29, 2021)

Had a gem of a butterfly 'safari' today on the Roundshaw including a Blue-bordered Carpet moth (neither blue nor from a carpet!), a female Meadow Brown (underside), a Small Tortiseshell, a Small Blue, a Marbled White and a bonus Meadow Grasshopper.

Absolutely made up by this haul


----------



## hash tag (Jun 30, 2021)

brogdale with that haul you must be my FiL - I claim my prize.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 30, 2021)

hash tag said:


> brogdale with that haul you must be my FiL - I claim my prize.


Funny you should say that; as we were entering the Downs yesterday we saw another couple (of a certain vintage) bending over with their phone/cameras and I said to Mrs B _"look at those daft old buggers taking pictures of random bits of grass!", _before we spent the next hour doing exactly that!


----------



## hash tag (Jun 30, 2021)

This is what my FiL put together for us


----------



## brogdale (Jun 30, 2021)

hash tag said:


> This is what my FiL put together for us
> View attachment 276067


Lovely Speckled Wood, left centre there


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 30, 2021)

Argonia 

Woking seen from the hill behind my house...


----------



## Argonia (Jun 30, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Argonia
> 
> Woking seen from the hill behind my house...
> 
> View attachment 276107


Lovely Bahnhof Strasse ! It's changing fast with all these new towers. There are workmen in hi viz jackets in the town and a giant chess set in the centre and table tennis sets and Wimbledon is  on a big screen so I watched some tennis when I got my salad for lunch.

You're in Godalming aren't you? I miss Godalming. I worked with an autistic boy at Moss Lane school and later with an autistic boy at Loseley Fields. Went to train as a teacher at Broadwater and viewed some history classes but knew I didn't have what it takes to keep discipline with a class of unruly teenagers unlike a teacher like Shippou-Sensei


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 30, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Lovely Bahnhof Strasse ! It's changing fast with all these new towers. There are workmen in hi viz jackets in the town and a giant chess set in the centre and table tennis sets and Wimbledon is  on a big screen so I watched some tennis when I got my salad for lunch.
> 
> You're in Godalming aren't you? I miss Godalming. I worked with an autistic boy at Moss Lane school and later with an autistic boy at Loseley Fields. Went to train as a teacher at Broadwater and viewed some history classes but knew I didn't have what it takes to keep discipline with a class of unruly teenagers.




Was amazed that I could see Woking from here, it is much clearer IRL than on a phone camera, it's about 14 miles.

Baby Bahn 2 went to Moss Lane, she left last summer, cute school. And year, sod trying to control 30 hormonal maniacs who are just discovering sex and drugs!


----------



## danski (Jun 30, 2021)

Couldn’t help but laugh when I took this this morning


----------



## Doodler (Jul 1, 2021)

King's Lynn - fuck yeah!


----------



## hash tag (Jul 1, 2021)

A trip back down to Croydon today


----------



## brogdale (Jul 1, 2021)

hash tag said:


> A trip back down to Croydon today View attachment 276294


It's the capital city of South London.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 1, 2021)

brogdale said:


> It's the capital city of the South East.


Corrected


----------



## Argonia (Jul 2, 2021)

brogdale said:


> It's the capital city of South London.


Woking is the capital city of South London


----------



## brogdale (Jul 2, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Woking is the capital city of South London


m8


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 2, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Went to train as a teacher at Broadwater and viewed some history classes but knew I didn't have what it takes to keep discipline with a class of unruly teenagers unlike a teacher like Shippou-Sensei


Don't worry i feel the same most of the time.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 2, 2021)

I didn't realise how long it was since I last looked at this thread. So may great photos to catch up on! 

I took a quick walk this evening through the woods and onto the chalk downland behind my house. 

Looking up at a tall Hogweed flower





So many orchids on the downland...


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Jul 2, 2021)

The best view in town


----------



## hash tag (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 3, 2021)

Very small hillfort, it's that slight hump in profile across the other side of the field, area of about150 sq m.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 3, 2021)

Leafster said:


> I didn't realise how long it was since I last looked at this thread. So may great photos to catch up on!
> 
> I took a quick walk this evening through the woods and onto the chalk downland behind my house.
> 
> ...


Love the Bee Orchid, and the Pyramidals seem to be at their peak atm on the Roundshaw 

Have you seen any of these fellas up on your Downs?



Past it's prime and it took a while to identify it; at first I was thinking some sort of orchid but, turns out, it's quite an interesting parasitic plant that freeloads off the poor old clover. The Common Broomrape or, at the old shepherds used to call it the Hellroot, presumably because it diminished the clover & pasture for their flocks?


----------



## Leafster (Jul 3, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Love the Bee Orchid, and the Pyramidals seem to be at their peak atm on the Roundshaw
> 
> Have you seen any of these fellas up on your Downs?
> 
> ...


Yes, the pyramid orchids all seem to have burst into life around here too. I only had my phone with me so couldn't get a better focused picture of the bee orchid. 

I haven't spotted that particular parasitic plant but there's something similar in the woods behind me that is a parasite on the roots of some of the trees (beech, I think). It flowers earlier in the year and I've never managed to get a photo of it looking its best.


----------



## Doodler (Jul 3, 2021)

Woods and beach near Wells, Norfolk.




Bivvy bag set up for the night in a disused sewage farm (glamping it).


----------



## brogdale (Jul 3, 2021)

Butterfly tally on the Downs up to 11, now with these 2 new ones today...they're the Ringlet & the Small Skipper:





The 'Bombweed' or Rosebay Willowherb is coming into bloom:





and old Reynard was peeking out the entrance to his den:


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 3, 2021)

Lovely ancient car, sadly being pushed. There was a momentary thought of “I should help them” but that was swiftly overtaken by “ nah, get a pic and post it on urban” Bad person, I know.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 3, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Lovely ancient car, sadly being pushed. There was a momentary thought of “I should help them” but that was swiftly overtaken by “ nah, get a pic and post it on urban” Bad person, I know.


It’s a 1913 Humberette


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 3, 2021)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 276481View attachment 276482View attachment 276483View attachment 276484View attachment 276485



Where exactly are these elephants? I think I need to visit them, quite urgently.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 3, 2021)

Finally my isolation period came to an end and I was able to leave my flat, woop woop! I know it was only ten days but honestly it was a long ten days for me.

I celebrated with a day trip to Wivenhoe with dear friends, and it was ace.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 3, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Where exactly are these elephants? I think I need to visit them, quite urgently.


St James park....beautiful things. Just £6000 for a calf. Others do exist in other places.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 3, 2021)

hash tag said:


> St James park....beautiful things. Just £6000 for a calf. Others do exist in other places.



Thank you! Definitely need to go see them asap.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## A380 (Jul 4, 2021)

Six miles round the Great Wen… plus a lift journey


----------



## A380 (Jul 4, 2021)

Day two of the Greensand Ridge Walk - Northill to Liddlington 

(Bahnhof Strasse - I’m on a ridge motherf**ker)


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 4, 2021)

Too tired to do much today so just went over the road to Springfield Park.

Was lovely to see my pigeon pals again, had been a bit more than a fortnight and I'd been missing them:


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 5, 2021)

This is where Radcliffe once was. a village of 700+ people and a coal mine. Demolished in 1971.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Jul 5, 2021)

Latest from the damp Downland:

"Yorkshire Fog"







Small Copper


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 5, 2021)

7000 year old tree stumps


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 5, 2021)

Crownstone Road, SW2:



Brockwell Park:



(That is a sculpture in progress, of various animals, being carved out of the branch of a tree blown over by some winds. There's a big fence around it so I couldn't get close enough to take a better picture).




(That is the latest of the ceramic hearts I'm glueing in places that hold memories for me of my dog Ruby. There are many parts of Brockwell Park I want to place hearts, but this is a start. It's between the ponds and the walled garden).



(That is what it looks like, some street art on the edge of the park, which I am calling "Bleeding Heart").


----------



## hash tag (Jul 6, 2021)

Primarily for BillRiver and apologies for not posting previously. Cute. Homepage - CoExistence


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Primarily for BillRiver and apologies for not posting previously. Cute. Homepage - CoExistence



Thanks so much!

I have a date to go and visit them all in Green Park, St. James's Park and Berkeley Square, on Friday 16th - all thanks to you and your photos here.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## BillRiver (Jul 6, 2021)

In the early afternoon today I took shelter from the rain as I walked along Mare Street, in Space Studios and Cafe.

This poster was in their bathroom and I liked it:



And this ventilation thingy, which I also liked,  was on the ceiling of their bathroom:


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 6, 2021)

This evening I had a very pleasant stroll along the New River with a charming fellow human, and we saw these:













We also saw some bats, rats, and spiders, but I did not photograph them.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 7, 2021)

I took my sad brain out for a stroll. It helped.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 7, 2021)

Ever since she was killed, at this junction, on 20th January 2015, this woman's friends and family have maintained and regularly updated this memorial to her.
I did not have the pleasure of meeting her but I too lost someone in horribly similar circumstances, on 4th June 2008.
Even if I hadn't, I'm sure I would find this incredibly moving all the same.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 8, 2021)

Had to drive half way across the county to drop off the van for its solar panel so popped over the border to Petworth.
It has wonderful old trees


The house was only partly open. This is in the gallery


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 8, 2021)

More about the lost village of Radcliffe.  Most coal mines had their own brickworks or brick supplies and the bricks were marked during production.  The bank of the river Coquet appear to have been rebuilt using rubble that includes bricks from...


----------



## hash tag (Jul 8, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Had to drive half way across the county to drop off the van for its solar panel so popped over the border to Petworth.
> It has wonderful old trees
> View attachment 277586View attachment 277587
> 
> ...


Petworth on the outside is simply big. Inside it's stuffed with great, classical art. Well worth a visit if and when fully open.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 8, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Petworth on the outside is simply big. Inside it's stuffed with great, classical art. Well worth a visit if and when fully open.


I'm not a big fan of NT properties, or classical art,  but I do find things like the kitchens and so on interesting - seeing how they made it all work before electrickery.
The dairy at Lanhydrock (sp) for example, with spring water flowing round a shelf to keep milk and butter etc cool.
Lots of useful ideas for the post apocalypse survival centre.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 8, 2021)

Seeing how the servents lived in some of these places is especially interesting. Did you get a cuppa at Petworth? The kitchens are separate from the main house to keep the smells away, connected by a special tunnel.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 8, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Seeing how the servants lived in some of these places is especially interesting. Did you get a cuppa at Petworth? The kitchens are separate from the main house to keep the smells away, connected by a special tunnel.


The only inside bits that were open were the Galleries, and the café in the servants quarters building (and the usual shop) - we peered through a door into a kitchen in the servants quarters but it was roped off and it was disappointing not to see more of that stuff.  I expect we'll wander back when it's properly open.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 8, 2021)

If you like servants quarters, ever been to Osterley Park? An amazingly symmetrical house, but more pertinently, the kitchens there have the best view of any place I know. They look straight out across the grounds with a double if not triple aspect. Very good light and ventilation.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 8, 2021)

hash tag said:


> If you like servants quarters, ever been to Osterley Park? An amazingly symmetrical house, but more pertinently, the kitchens there have the best view of any place I know. They look straight out across the grounds with a double if not triple aspect. Very good light and ventilation.


Yes, but years ago, when we lived in London.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Jul 8, 2021)

You know you are properly  in the country when you see honesty boxes


----------



## not a trot (Jul 8, 2021)

My little friend enjoying some shortcake.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 8, 2021)

hash tag said:


> You know you are properly  in the country when you see honesty boxes


I live opposite one for eggs but I’ve never even thought to use it. Don’t have any coins


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 8, 2021)

Glued another heart in memory of my dog Ruby. This one's outside the library on Homerton High Street:



Then went to the pottery studio at Core Arts where I glazed another nine and started shaping even more.



On my way home I popped into Springfield Park where I glued another heart by the pond, and was inspected by some Egyptian geese:


----------



## Boru (Jul 8, 2021)

Stone circle and burial mound.. with dandelions.. not created by me.. on beach this evening..


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 9, 2021)

Tonight


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 9, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> The only inside bits that were open were the Galleries, and the café in the servants quarters building (and the usual shop) - we peered through a door into a kitchen in the servants quarters but it was roped off and it was disappointing not to see more of that stuff.  I expect we'll wander back when it's properly open.



The kitchens building was my favourite but there. There is also an excellent ha-ha in front of the house.


----------



## iona (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## BillRiver (Jul 9, 2021)

At midday I went to the Curve Gallery in the Barbican to see the Claudia Andujar exhibition (loved it, definitely recommend!).


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 9, 2021)

Then after lunch I went for a swim in the pond at Hampstead Heath.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 10, 2021)

Another walk in the dunes, i'm hooked on the smell of the place


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Doodler (Jul 10, 2021)

Quick trip to Castle Acre in Norfolk.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 11, 2021)

Saturday afternoon stroll around Abney Park cemetery:


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 11, 2021)

On my walks I'm always looking for treasures. And yesterday found my first mesolithic/bronze age worked flint. Now it isn't very impressive to look at, and it is tiny but it passes all the series of tests that archeology suggests for out of context finds. It's a recognised type of tool called a thumbnail scraper. Found in dirt dug up by a rabbit.



Also swans


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 11, 2021)

Early Sunday bike ride…

Godalming heliport




And joy, it is mid-July but the bridlepaths are mud baths that are covered in stingers and brambles 😠


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2021)

Some football related ones from this morning's walk , people queuing outside my local pub at 10.30 (it doesn't normally open til 12 but opened at 11 as I can hear the singing already)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 11, 2021)

Peaking too soon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 11, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Peaking too soon.


not if they're on the pub dust


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> not if they're on the pub dust


Pub dust and Brexit juice, Faraging their way to kick off.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 11, 2021)

I was going to say the same thing about the mud on my ride today Bahnhof Strasse 

It wasn't just a little muddy in places but standing water right across some of the trails. 

I took a short ride down to the old Mill ponds near Godstone. It was a bit overcast but otherwise a nice morning.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 11, 2021)

Yeah, either deep mud or brown water on top of mud, with the added joy of stingers on one side and brambles on the other having a growth spurt and joining up, riding through a muddy swamp whilst being simultaneously stung and scratched. Was a lovely ride, did just under  30 miles before breakfast 😀


----------



## Leafster (Jul 11, 2021)

A short sleeved T-Shirt and no gloves meant that I had that tingly feeling from brushing through the undergrowth too.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 12, 2021)

Flowers spotted in front gardens on a stroll through the back streets of Upper Clapton and Stamford Hill this afternoon:


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 12, 2021)

Stamford Hill Estate garden party:


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 12, 2021)

Embleton beach


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 12, 2021)

Homerton High Street:



Chatsworth Road:



Castle cinema:


----------



## clicker (Jul 13, 2021)

Whitstable.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 13, 2021)

Hampstead Garden Suburb at sundown


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 13, 2021)

I grew these


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 14, 2021)

Pea plants growing in the outdoor classroom in Victoria Park:



Graffiti at a bus stop on Mare Street:



Sticker in a public toilet in Camden:


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 14, 2021)

Just the one today, a wild flower escaping through the fence in front of a neighbour's garden:


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 15, 2021)

From the "Hackney In The 80's" exhibition at Hackney Museum:



From the permanent exhibition at Hackney Museum:



From my walk from the museum to Core Arts in Homerton:



From my pottery session at Core Arts:


----------



## hash tag (Jul 16, 2021)

Some rare countryside pics from me.


----------



## Boru (Jul 16, 2021)

A local spundsystem that uses an ice cream van.. I love the 'chill that mind' phrase


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 16, 2021)

Elephants in Green Park:



Birds in St James Park:



More elephants, in Berkeley Square:



Spirals on the pavement outside Green Park tube station:


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 16, 2021)

Ps. Thanks again hash tag  I might never have known about those elephants if it wasn't for you posting photos here.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 16, 2021)

The elephants are great. I suspect you might have missed the earlier ones from 2 or 3 years ago. Painted up by celebs and scattered around London.


----------



## A380 (Jul 16, 2021)

Finished the Greensand RIDGE walk today. Liddlington to Leighton Buzzard via Woburn.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 17, 2021)

hash tag said:


> The elephants are great. I suspect you might have missed the earlier ones from 2 or 3 years ago. Painted up by celebs and scattered around London.



I remember them.

I liked them, but I prefer these wooden ones.

Was really charmed, they seemed so alive and real! So much character and movement.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Jul 17, 2021)

Went on a bit of ramble over Fickleshole way yesterday:

High Road; one of the last 'Surrey lanes' before crossing over to 'God's own County'...





Bastard farmer tried to obliterate the FP with his rape-seed:



St Leonards (in the fields) 







They were fine, but that one 4th from left gave us a long, lingering old-fashioned look...



With a Spitfire from Biggin droning overhead Mrs B said it felt like a 'Torchwood'-style rift in time and space had taken us back to the Summer of 1940...



Coal-tax post


----------



## hash tag (Jul 17, 2021)

White Bear is a great pub considering it's proximity to New Addington and Croydon. It usually serves a decent, well looked after pint   doubt I will be heading that way nearly as much as I used to.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 17, 2021)

Yesterdays effort.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 17, 2021)

Today I am attending a Raku firing


----------



## brogdale (Jul 17, 2021)

Caught a couple of feeding butterflies up on the Roundshaw today; a Brimstone (2nd brood, I think) and a Marbled White:





Was so warm and humid in the wood it felt a bit like I imagine the tropical rainforest feels!

with teasels!


----------



## brogdale (Jul 17, 2021)

hash tag said:


> White Bear is a great pub considering it's proximity to New Addington and Croydon. It usually serves a decent, well looked after pint   doubt I will be heading that way nearly as much as I used to.


Can't speak for Bear or it's ales as it was pretty early when we went past and we wouldn't have bothered anyway what with all the personal details shite just to sit down outside and have an over-priced drink.

Have to say, not sure what the proximity to NA or Croydon has to do with much? I know people hold views about the Roundshaw area  where I live and the assumptions can get quite annoying, tbh.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Went on a bit of ramble over Fickleshole way yesterday:
> 
> High Road; one of the last 'Surrey lanes' before crossing over to 'God's own County'...
> 
> ...


Did you venture down Railpit Lane (at least, I think it's called that)? That might explain your comment on another thread about the undergrowth. 

It's supposedly a Byway open to all traffic but even if it wasn't overgrown you'd barely get a horse down parts of it let alone all the permissible vehicles according to the sign (excuse the poor photo!)


----------



## hash tag (Jul 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Can't speak for Bear or it's ales as it was pretty early when we went past and we wouldn't have bothered anyway what with all the personal details shite just to sit down outside and have an over-priced drink.
> 
> Have to say, not sure what the proximity to NA or Croydon has to do with much? I know people hold views about the Roundshaw area  where I live and the assumptions can get quite annoying, tbh.


It has the feel of a decent country pub that is close to built up areas. Can't think of anywhere like it that is so close to Croydon


----------



## Leafster (Jul 17, 2021)

hash tag said:


> It has the feel of a decent country pub that is close to built up areas. Can't think of anywhere like it that is so close to Croydon


The only other one that I can think of which comes close is The Fox on Coulsdon Common but it doesn't really feel like a country pub. Plus it's owned by a chain. 

From a walk over there for a pint or two the Friday before last


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 17, 2021)

Just some flowers (possibly Jerusalem artichoke? am not sure...anyone else know?) in a neighbours front garden:



And some wild plants refusing to be fenced in, behind a bus stop:


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 18, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Just some flowers (possibly Jerusalem artichoke? am not sure...anyone else know?) in a neighbours front garden:


Or maybe echinacea (I think you get yellow ones)? No doubt, plant people will be along to tell us soon


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 18, 2021)

You have a point


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2021)

Leafster said:


> Did you venture down Railpit Lane (at least, I think it's called that)? That might explain your comment on another thread about the undergrowth.
> 
> It's supposedly a Byway open to all traffic but even if it wasn't overgrown you'd barely get a horse down parts of it let alone all the permissible vehicles according to the sign (excuse the poor photo!)
> 
> View attachment 279013


Not sure if we did or that's what it was called; we went on the footpath that starts just East of the Bear (up the lane opposite) and then heads S/SW over to Fairchildes Rd and then over to St Leonards. It was a jungle!


----------



## Leafster (Jul 18, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Not sure if we did or that's what it was called; we went on the footpath that starts just East of the Bear (up the lane opposite) and then heads S/SW over to Fairchildes Rd and then over to St Leonards. It was a jungle!


Yes, that sounds like it! It was bad enough in April when I cycled along it so I'd hate to think how overgrown it might be now. 



If you follow the route south-westwards along High Hill Road and continue on NCR 21 you'll (almost) get to where I live.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2021)

Leafster said:


> Yes, that sounds like it! It was bad enough in April when I cycled along it so I'd hate to think how overgrown it might be now.
> 
> View attachment 279149
> 
> If you follow the route south-westwards along High Hill Road and continue on NCR 21 you'll (almost) get to where I live.


Good local info


----------



## hash tag (Jul 18, 2021)

Leafster said:


> Yes, that sounds like it! It was bad enough in April when I cycled along it so I'd hate to think how overgrown it might be now.
> 
> View attachment 279149
> 
> If you follow the route south-westwards along High Hill Road and continue on NCR 21 you'll (almost) get to where I live.


Great cycling country


----------



## Leafster (Jul 18, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Great cycling country


It's a bit hilly! That day when I cycled down Railpit Lane I climbed 2178 ft over 26 miles.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Ps. Thanks again hash tag  I might never have known about those elephants if it wasn't for you posting photos here.


There are also Elephants near Spitalfields Market!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 18, 2021)

I have questions


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 18, 2021)

a bike ride up St. Martha’s Hill…





and back down to the Tillingbourne valley below, looking back up at the church on the hill..


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> a bike ride up St. Martha’s Hill…
> 
> 
> View attachment 279189View attachment 279190View attachment 279191View attachment 279192
> ...


That 1st one....now what's that Who song, again...?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 18, 2021)

We saw sooooo many butterflies 😍 I've never seen so many different kinds in one place.


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 18, 2021)

Arty shot featuring Old Harry Rocks and thistles...


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> Arty shot featuring Old Harry Rocks and thistles...
> 
> View attachment 279269


Lovely pic.
They're Greater Knapweed; I'm being pedantic because I only just learnt that they're not thistles this Summer!


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 18, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Lovely pic.
> They're Greater Knapweed; I'm being pedantic because I only just learnt that they're not thistles this Summer!


Thanks - 'Arty shot featuring Old Harry Rocks and Greater Knapweed' sound even better.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 19, 2021)

Today.


----------



## not a trot (Jul 19, 2021)

not a trot said:


> My little friend enjoying some shortcake.


Sad to say my little friend hasn't been seen for the past few nights. Have to fear the worst.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 20, 2021)

My balcony:



Castle Cinema, Homerton:


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 20, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Sad to say my little friend hasn't been seen for the past few nights. Have to fear the worst.



Fingers crossed for your little friend.


----------



## A380 (Jul 20, 2021)

Cheeky day and a half in the Peak District with young Mr A319, Day one.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 21, 2021)

Another one from last night that I somehow missed in yesterday's post:



It's the bridge over River Lea from Millfields Park to Leyton Marshes.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 21, 2021)

Springfield Park just before dusk:



And a bit later, facing towards Leaview House:


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 21, 2021)

And some more hearts in memory of my dog Ruby, which I fixed in various spots around Springfield Park this evening:


----------



## hash tag (Jul 21, 2021)

Back in town


----------



## A380 (Jul 21, 2021)

Day two. Perfect day with my boy.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 21, 2021)

For BillRiver


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 21, 2021)

Thank you hash tag !

Where is that wee beauty now?


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 21, 2021)

Front gardens around my neighbourhood this morning:


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 21, 2021)

A swamp cypress (Taxodium distichum) tree in Springfield Park this evening:




Swamp cypress trees have both female and male reproductive structures (strobili) on the same plant.

Their male strobili look like catkins. Their female strobili look like misshapen bollocks this:


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 21, 2021)

Another ceramic heart in memory of my dog Ruby.

I glued it in place, in a clearing in the copse in the middle of Springfield Park, this evening.

Ruby was forever disappearing into this copse, chasing scents. At first I'd get stressed, eventually I learned just to sit and wait and trust that she'd come back to me. She always did.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 22, 2021)

A380 said:


> Day two. Perfect day with my boy.
> 
> View attachment 279827View attachment 279828View attachment 279829View attachment 279830View attachment 279831




Now you have see what a real ridge looks like perhaps you may wish to reconsider how you name your local molehills?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Thank you hash tag !
> 
> Where is that wee beauty now?


In a beautiful setting that is Lavenham. ( Very difficult uploading further pictures here ). This is for real


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 22, 2021)

Ta!


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Now you have see what a real ridge looks like perhaps you may wish to reconsider how you name your local molehills?


Still better than yours by virtue of not being covered with stockbrokers…


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2021)

The moon


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Olly7 (Jul 22, 2021)

I discovered a lovely new spot in the New Forest


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## BillRiver (Jul 22, 2021)

The view from London Bridge at 10am this morning:



Under the bridge right by the train station:



Back in Clapton at around 5pm, on my cycle home:


----------



## hash tag (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Jul 23, 2021)

It's very secret (and cold)


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 23, 2021)

hash tag said:


> It's very secret (and cold)



I've been there!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Leafster (Jul 23, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 280187View attachment 280188View attachment 280189View attachment 280190View attachment 280191View attachment 280192View attachment 280193View attachment 280194


I love the composition of the one with the Minster in the background


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 23, 2021)

Leafster said:


> I love the composition of the one with the Minster in the background


I only had my phone with me today. I did it better with my proper camera last year


----------



## hash tag (Jul 23, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> I've been there!


Mad. Incredible


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## A380 (Jul 24, 2021)

Kew yesterday.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 24, 2021)

Very odd colour pizzas, not at all sure about them


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 24, 2021)

The river Lea starting from Clapton and heading north about 6 miles:


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 26, 2021)

The moon was so bright at my bedroom window last night that it woke me up


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 27, 2021)

Beanley moor, view from


Another hillfort

River walk that got too risky so sadly turned back without finding the ancient rock art (this time)


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> And some more hearts in memory of my dog Ruby, which I fixed in various spots around Springfield Park this evening:
> 
> View attachment 279721View attachment 279722View attachment 279723
> View attachment 279726


I will look out for these


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 28, 2021)

Pigeons of Springfield Park:


----------



## hash tag (Jul 29, 2021)

They are just pigeons though. Perhaps they are racing ones or you have outed yourself as a pigeon fancier.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 29, 2021)

Pigeons are great ❤️


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 29, 2021)

hash tag said:


> They are just pigeons though. Perhaps they are racing ones or you have outed yourself as a pigeon fancier.



You are just a human.

We are all just what we are.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Jul 29, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> You are just a human.
> 
> We are all just what we are.


Not me, just a mere mortal.
Btw. There is a newspaper article at GCHQ stating someone was executed during the war for killing a pigeon


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 29, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Not me, just a mere mortal.
> Btw. There is a newspaper article at GCHQ stating someone was executed during the war for killing a pigeon



An eye for an eye leaves us all blind.

I prefer restorative justice myself.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 29, 2021)

Clapton and Homerrton this afternoon:







The West Hackney Recreation Ground in Stoke Newington:


----------



## brogdale (Jul 30, 2021)

Yesterday's ramble around the butterfly magnet hedgerows of Riddlesdown including Mitchley Wood and Ansley Berry Shaw:


----------



## Doodler (Jul 31, 2021)

Found the path leading to one of the strange mounds/islands in the Wash, remnants of a 1970s pilot scheme to test a tidal barrage generator. Inadvertently walked home through Crown Estate land but didn't see anyone apart from a samphire gatherer.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 31, 2021)

Too many people out today in the town, thankfully weather not so good as to crowd up the beach


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 1, 2021)

Markfield Park:


----------



## hash tag (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 2, 2021)

Brexit Britain


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 2, 2021)

This spot right here is magical - it restores everything modern life steals from me. View attachment VID_63280312_093807_812.mp4


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Spymaster (Aug 4, 2021)

Did 14k tonight.



I stopped to take this of a stunning sunset over Blackfriars.

Not at all because I was just about to pass out and couldn’t breath.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## A380 (Aug 5, 2021)

Stevington Sunflowers. The farmer said they couldn’t get wheat into the field for some reason so rather than leave it fallow tried sunflowers for a laugh. Looks stunning and they are selling them as pick your own!


----------



## A380 (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 5, 2021)

Taken through my sunglasses


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 7, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> The moon was so bright at my bedroom window last night that it woke me up View attachment 280600
> 
> 
> View attachment 280602


Made me think of this


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 7, 2021)

It's wild on Seaford beach today.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 7, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> It's wild on Seaford beach today.
> 
> View attachment 282545
> 
> View attachment 282546


My best mate said she'd like to move to Seaford and I said stop making up place names mun!


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 7, 2021)

I’m counting this as state sanctioned exercise rather than current view as the festival site is so spread out and the mud is such hard work.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 7, 2021)

Chibburn Preceptory ruin, look at their little fury faces, butterfly


----------



## nosos (Aug 7, 2021)

Those cows! 😍


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2021)

New Clapton graffiti 🤔


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 9, 2021)

Someone has been in lockdown for too long with only some specialist interwebs to look at 😆


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## BillRiver (Aug 10, 2021)

A lantana (one bush, many flowers) and a painted lady.
In a front garden in a side street off Well Street, in Hackney this afternoon.


----------



## A380 (Aug 10, 2021)

Wrest Park Silsoe this afternoon.


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 10, 2021)

Someone's front garden on Upper Clapton Road:


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 11, 2021)

A stroll through the allotments and along the canal


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 12, 2021)

My morning view from my window. The mist was rolling out to sea over the city.


----------



## Doodler (Aug 12, 2021)

Walking along the North Norfolk coastal path, here berweeen Blakeney and Weyborne, slept overnight on the shingly beach at Cley.


----------



## A380 (Aug 12, 2021)

Ridgemont this afternoon.


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 13, 2021)

Doodler said:


> Walking along the North Norfolk coastal path, here berweeen Blakeney and Weyborne, slept overnight on the shingly beach at Cley.
> 
> View attachment 283229
> View attachment 283231
> ...


Love the moody sky and the composition with the boats in the first one.

Ooo, are those holes sand martin nests do you know? Never seen them in the wild, but I helped build artificial ones one time.


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 13, 2021)

(This was Tuesday, but signal was poor for uploading there. Norfolk near Yarmouth).

Beach, memorial (flowers from the dunes, sea holly etc), seal,  , (happy) bin, moon & tides


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 13, 2021)

Eta murals currently being painted and are cheering up a dull spot behind old st davids shopping arcade and a bit of the old canal behind the New Theater in cardiff.


----------



## Doodler (Aug 13, 2021)

Greetings from sunny Hunny - Hunstanton on the Norfolk coast.


----------



## Doodler (Aug 13, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> Love the moody sky and the composition with the boats in the first one.
> 
> Ooo, are those holes sand martin nests do you know? Never seen them in the wild, but I helped build artificial ones one time.


 That was the tail-end of Storm Evert with some thunder and lightning. The holes are the homes of sandmartins I think!


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 13, 2021)

Doodler said:


> That was the tail-end of Storm Evert with some thunder and lightning. The holes are the homes of sandmartins I think!


That was some storm! I was in Norfolk too.


----------



## kebabking (Aug 13, 2021)

Getting the cobwebs out...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2021)

Just a couple from a dusk walk , the Clapton Riverside, and the Chingford to Liverpool Street train emerging from the marshes.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 13, 2021)

I saw these and took them for BillRiver


----------



## hash tag (Aug 13, 2021)

Handel's friend! 


And a camel


----------



## A380 (Aug 13, 2021)

National Arboretum today.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Leafster (Aug 15, 2021)

These are from a walk yesterday


----------



## Leafster (Aug 15, 2021)

A handful from today's ride. 

My first ford crossing (albeit, just a small one) on the bike.









"Hand made in 1937, now falling apart"





It may be the height of summer but it's still a bit muddy


----------



## hash tag (Aug 15, 2021)

Leafster said:


> These are from a walk yesterday


Sissinghurst?


----------



## Leafster (Aug 15, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Sissinghurst?


No, just bits of Woldingham and Tilling Down (the open land between Woldingham and Caterham)


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 15, 2021)

Yesterday in West London. Mainly under the Westway, and nearby.


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 15, 2021)

Today at Woodberry Wetlands:



Hanging from the canopy outside the cafe:



And at a nearby bus stop:


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 16, 2021)

Spotted some new wildlife in bute park on my walk yesterday.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 16, 2021)

Wildlife While on a walk


----------



## hash tag (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Aug 16, 2021)

More wildlife


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 16, 2021)

On Mare Street this morning:


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 17, 2021)

A couple of recent ones


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 18, 2021)

On the river Lea by Springfield Park:



Someone's back yard fence, by the rugby pitches on Spring Hill:


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 20, 2021)

Today.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 20, 2021)

I mean I took a couple today but this one really wins. What a way to go.


----------



## clicker (Aug 20, 2021)

Whitstable by the Neptune.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 21, 2021)

A morning stroll up the hill…


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 21, 2021)

ginger_syn said:


> Today.
> View attachment 284508View attachment 284509


I love this dude! Where might I find him or her?


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 21, 2021)

Yesterday:


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 21, 2021)

Finsbury Park:


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2021)

MummyBadgers worrying the livestock


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 23, 2021)

A picture that didn't turn out right, but I like for some reason. 
 The moon last night over the city.


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 24, 2021)

Harebell, secret garden, mulberry tree, big rock, Bradgate House in distance


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## A380 (Aug 24, 2021)

River Nene and heritage railway near Peterborough. Plus bonus giant photograph of the Moon. C 100 ft by 20 ft in the cathedral.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## clicker (Aug 25, 2021)

Whitstable


----------



## A380 (Aug 26, 2021)

Rutland Water err Rutland…


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 26, 2021)

A380 said:


> Rutland Water err Rutland…View attachment 285268View attachment 285269View attachment 285270View attachment 285271View attachment 285272View attachment 285273


I considered moving to Rutland last year.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 26, 2021)

I had no idea there#s a significant Czech community in my part of Bristol  




"*Tonols *are long and tall trees growing on the banks of rivers and near water. They are planted as cross-country roads, or around the top of poplar di'ev, a napt = iklad zâ ell'evsâky is produced. Cra and buds have healing effects."

(poplars )


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 30, 2021)

Training walk ahead of holiday next month



The Hospital of St Cross, the oldest Alms House in England


M3 Northbound, stationary as far as the eye can see


St Catherine's Hill - Iron Age Hill Fort.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 31, 2021)

A380 said:


> Rutland Water err Rutland…View attachment 285268View attachment 285269View attachment 285270View attachment 285271View attachment 285272View attachment 285273


My kids were there last Thursday (same day as you?) with their grandparents doing the inflatables water park thing (just the kids, not the grandparents  ).


----------



## A380 (Aug 31, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> My kids were there last Thursday (same day as you?) with their grandparents doing the inflatables water park thing (just the kids, not the grandparents  ).


Yes last Thursday! But didn’t see the inflatable things, must have been at the other end ☹️


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 31, 2021)

A380 said:


> Yes last Thursday! But didn’t see the inflatable things, must have been at the other end ☹️


Yeah, I've not been lately, so haven't seen it. It was good by all accounts.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## BillRiver (Sep 2, 2021)

Lower Clapton Road:


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## not a trot (Sep 3, 2021)

Looks like we're turning rural round here.


----------



## clicker (Sep 3, 2021)

Sunny whitstable Harbour.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 3, 2021)

Went for a brisk walk around York today. Why would your name you shop that?


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 3, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Went for a brisk walk around York today. Why would you name you shop that?


Apple for nazis!


----------



## BillRiver (Sep 3, 2021)

Mount Pleasant Lane, E5


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2021)

I did walk to the pub  (Churchill Arms, Paxford) but didn't walk from Hackney as that would take about 4 days


----------



## BillRiver (Sep 3, 2021)

Dp


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 3, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> Apple for nazis!



Well yeah. Either they had no idea about the connotations (but surely someone would have put them in the picture), or they're trolling, or they're fash.


----------



## elbows (Sep 3, 2021)

They've been around for years, have (or had) 23 stores around the country, and have since been bought out by an Irish equivalent. Think the group has had some financial problems due to lockdowns and other issues. Not sure if a rebrand was planned as a result of being bought out.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 4, 2021)

It was a beautiful spring morning and good to be out on the water.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 4, 2021)

I saw these coming down the road today on my way back from getting my second Pfizer jab:


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2021)

Staying in Paxford, Gloucestershire atm


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 4, 2021)

The Purley Way (west) playing field meadows have been cut (for hay?) and the scene is curiously rural and archaic...the A23 is under those trees!





Croydon town skyline above the trees spoils the Pieter Bruegel the Elder vibe...



Autumn is here...



But still a few lovely Meadow Browns, like this female, around...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2021)

Went out just before sunrise this morning . Paxford, Gloucestershire.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 5, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I saw these coming down the road today on my way back from getting my second Pfizer jab:
> 
> View attachment 286773
> 
> ...


Saw this when I walked into the village Friday 



And this handsome creature on another walk


----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> Saw this when I walked into the village Friday
> 
> View attachment 286849
> 
> ...


5G horse?


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 5, 2021)

marty21 said:


> 5G horse?


That's what I thought at first too!

It's actually SC.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 286861


That one is very easy to spot.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 5, 2021)

Sunny   North Wales this morning


----------



## Leafster (Sep 5, 2021)

brogdale said:


> The Purley Way (west) playing field meadows have been cut (for hay?) and the scene is curiously rural and archaic...the A23 is under those trees!
> 
> View attachment 286790
> 
> ...


Ours was cut about a week or so ago. Tandridge has an arrangement with a contractor that they cut it and get to keep the hay. 

The machinery they use shakes up the cut hay to let the wild flower seeds drop out so we'll have a decent meadow next year. In earlier years the hay has been cut far too soon but last year it was left a bit later as a result of the pandemic so we had a good show of flowers this year. As it's been left longer this year we should have an even more diverse show of flowers next year. 

Apparently, you have to get the balance just right. Cut it too soon and not enough flowers have set seed. Cut it too late and there's a risk the cut hay will have lost its nutrients and that it will be too wet to collect. I suspect our contractors will be back soon to collect up the hay which has been drying. 

There's still much debate in the local community about the chalk grassland. Some, including a lot of the dog walkers want to see it cut earlier as they see it as just a large area of grass like an "urban" park and think it should be a "manicured" lawn. They say the long grass increases the risks of picking up ticks. I've ended up with one unwanted hitch-hiker. Others see it as a rare landscape which is rich in flora and fauna. It's part of the 2% of this landscape which is all that remains in northwest Europe.

I'm pleased to hear that the local environmentalists have been winning the battle. Our local councillor set up a meeting with the district and county councils, the contractors and environmentalists and it has been agreed it will be cut no earlier than 25th July each year. I'd have preferred a few weeks later but they had to compromise.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 5, 2021)

marty21 said:


> 5G horse?


Wow…They are usually only 2 gee


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 5, 2021)

A Sunday morning bike ride…


----------



## hash tag (Sep 5, 2021)

It says it all


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 5, 2021)

Proper 2 hour meandering stomp



woodland, grazing, heather's out here too Bahnhof Strasse, water mint, parish boundary stone (boundary's moved now), 3-way split (will identify later), tree wot i sat under, friendly horsie, a little lichen


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 6, 2021)

Beautiful Beddgerlert


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 6, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> Beautiful Beddgerlert
> View attachment 287103View attachment 287100View attachment 287101



One of my favourite places I reckon.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Spymaster (Sep 8, 2021)

Out for a highland walk this morning, this lad comes wandering down the stream without a care in the world. He actually came much closer to me, almost within touching distance, but I didn't want to reach for my camera in case I spooked him.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 8, 2021)

Are your pics Dartmoor SpookyFrank?


----------



## killer b (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 8, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> Are your pics Dartmoor SpookyFrank?



Yup. Most recent set is from the Dart valley.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 8, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yup. Most recent set is from the Dart valley.


Lovely, I've had some good walks on Dartmoor, including falling in a bog up to my middle, not one of my better moves! We were camped near Postbridge, and walked across to Mary Tavy/Peter Tavy. Also know the area around Chagford a bit, Fingle Bridge, Castle Drogo.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2021)

Some looooonnnng shadow pictures from this morning


----------



## killer b (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 8, 2021)

More remote working…


----------



## Ground Elder (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 10, 2021)

Rainbow over Wood Green.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 11, 2021)

Popped out for chocolate and alcohol


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 11, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Popped out for chocolate and alcohol View attachment 287886


I didn't know birds liked those things!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 12, 2021)

That's their regular diet down here.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 12, 2021)

Kayak, paddleboard, upside down kayak, dinghy and kayak, yellow thing (  ), paddleboard, paddleboard, paddleboard, paddleboard, paddleboard, paddleboard,
 paddleboard


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 14, 2021)

Field shelter, Shetland, frog


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 17, 2021)

View (with swans and pigeons), Priory, fishing (saw lots of fish, big and tiddlers, water crystal clear), quack, sparkles on water


----------



## Cloo (Sep 17, 2021)

Sunflower action at local allotment


----------



## hash tag (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 19, 2021)

Nice horrible swim in the freezing cold River Dart


----------



## hash tag (Sep 19, 2021)

Dunnattor Castle


----------



## hash tag (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 20, 2021)

A neighbour who's got a really tall sunflower.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 20, 2021)

First Pat, now this 😁 and a grand pub it was


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 21, 2021)

It's that time of year again


----------



## _Russ_ (Sep 21, 2021)

Rest bay, yesterday (Not far away from your pics Clair)


----------



## hash tag (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 21, 2021)

Where are those from hash tag? I like the row of houses.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 21, 2021)

The row of houses have no windows at the back, just a path and harbour wall in old Aberdeen, though it is actually a small village. The Fittie is the closest pub. Footdee - Wikipedia


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2021)

Pleased to announce the opening of Leeds’ first goth retirement community


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2021)

Wharfedale, my front camera is broke, it’s hard to take a landscape picture on a selfie camera!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 22, 2021)

Sunset in Seven Sisters.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 23, 2021)

Took my car to the garage for it's MOT & cycled back home.



bike on trail, feathers, road (fast), more road (slower)


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 24, 2021)

Misty morning


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 25, 2021)

A walk down the high street this morning…


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 26, 2021)

Misty morning ride up on to the downs…


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> Misty morning
> View attachment 289974


Albert Bridge?


----------



## A380 (Sep 26, 2021)

Stroll to see this today.

View attachment IMG_7324.MP4


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 26, 2021)

Sheltering in the shade, dewy feather, shady beech, chicken of the woods, posh yurt


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 27, 2021)

Today.


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 30, 2021)

Today.


----------



## _Russ_ (Sep 30, 2021)

Who is that?, she looks very familiar but I cant put my finger on it


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 30, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Who is that?, she looks very familiar but I cant put my finger on it


Betty campbell, wales first black headteacher .


----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 4, 2021)

Just to add there is a short documentary on iplayer about the statue and betty campbell worth a look if you want to know more.


And this is technically pre exercise but it was too wet to take one outside.


----------



## A380 (Oct 7, 2021)

May have overdone it on the bike this morning…


----------



## hash tag (Oct 8, 2021)

Thank you, a huge great big thank you to the NHS. They are all super.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 9, 2021)

A gentle pootle on the velocipede this morning…


----------



## Cloo (Oct 9, 2021)

Having not been very outdoorsy lately,  and while weather nice, had a stroll around Rickmansworth Aquadrome


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 9, 2021)

I was up the park today. Just like a summer's day. It's October and I felt like I needed sun block on.

Mother nature is being seriously messed with.


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 9, 2021)

Young oak (colours are just turning), lichen, path, bridge, village scarecrow trail (funny locals  ), newt pond, pony, sunset, path, beech,


----------



## brogdale (Oct 11, 2021)

Bucolic/pastoral Autumnal scenes this afternoon up on sunny Roundshaw Downs, Croydon:


----------



## clicker (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 11, 2021)

You ride with no grips?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 11, 2021)

clicker said:


> View attachment 292332
> View attachment 292333
> 
> View attachment 292334
> ...


Classic view over to the island; have you ever been over to Shellness to look at the view back over to Whit & Seasalter? If you haven't it's treat.


----------



## clicker (Oct 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Classic view over to the island; have you ever been over to Shellness to look at the view back over to Whit & Seasalter? If you haven't it's treat.


No I haven't yet...is there a beach over there? 
Actually scrub that,  I take it the clue's in the name.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 11, 2021)

clicker said:


> No I haven't yet...is there a beach over there?


Yeah, but access is sometimes limited due to bird nesting.
I posted some pics a while ago


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 11, 2021)

A (short) walk through the park (to the pub!). I hadn't ever noticed the Spanish Civil War Memorial before.



(It's put them in a jumbled up order and I cba to sort them out) Communist wreaths, No Parasan, Titanic Engineer Officers memorial, memorial to Southampton fighters in the Spanish Civil War, Cenotaph, Isaac Watts and seagull, Mountbatten with sandbag


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 12, 2021)

Yesterday's late afternoon dog walk


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 12, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> Yesterday's late afternoon dog walk
> View attachment 292406


Autumn dusk is lovely isn't it.


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 12, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 292384View attachment 292385View attachment 292386


Is it suggesting you put your smartphone down and look with your _eyes_?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 12, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> Is it suggesting you put your smartphone down and look with your _eyes_?



No. The smartphone stand is so people can take a photo of a specific spot and send to some organisation which is monitoring erosion and regeneration of that bit of coastline (Dawlish Warren).


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 12, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> No. The smartphone stand is so people can take a photo of a specific spot and send to some organisation which is monitoring erosion and regeneration of that bit of coastline (Dawlish Warren).


Ah! Not for joke purposes then. Slightly disappointed   Worthy purpose though.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 12, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> A (short) walk through the park (to the pub!). I hadn't ever noticed the Spanish Civil War Memorial before.
> 
> View attachment 292387View attachment 292388View attachment 292389View attachment 292390View attachment 292391View attachment 292392View attachment 292393
> 
> (It's put them in a jumbled up order and I cba to sort them out) Communist wreaths, No Parasan, Titanic Engineer Officers memorial, memorial to Southampton fighters in the Spanish Civil War, Cenotaph, Isaac Watts and seagull, Mountbatten with sandbag


I've just started reading this Tim Moore: Vuelta Skelter | Cycling UK
I know it's only a cycling type travelogue but it's still telling me more about the Spanish Civil War than what little I knew.
Sad, horrible, brutal. have just read a story of a priest who always kept a gun with him and "proudly" murdered about a hundred people


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 12, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> Is it suggesting you put your smartphone down and look with your _eyes_?


Would be even more educational to spatially challenged phone cam users if they orientated the cutout in landscape format, considering its like - sort of a Landscape view


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 12, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Would be even more educational to spatially challenged phone cam users if they orientated the cutout in landscape format, considering its like - sort of a Landscape view



The thingy is clearly designed to hold a smartphone in landscape format. The cutout bit corresponds to where the camera lens would be.


----------



## A380 (Oct 12, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Having not been very outdoorsy lately,  and while weather nice, had a stroll around Rickmansworth Aquadrome
> 
> View attachment 291962View attachment 291963arnt


Learnt to sail at the Aquadrome with the Woodcraft Folk.


----------



## A380 (Oct 12, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> A gentle pootle on the velocipede this morning…
> 
> View attachment 291927View attachment 291928View attachment 291929View attachment 291930View attachment 291931View attachment 291932View attachment 291933View attachment 291934View attachment 291935View attachment 291936


How much did you do? I walked the whole thing in 2019 - the before times...


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 12, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Bucolic/pastoral Autumnal scenes this afternoon up on sunny Roundshaw Downs, Croydon:
> 
> View attachment 292327
> 
> ...


Did you say something to that cow because that look...


----------



## brogdale (Oct 12, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Did you say something to that cow because that look...


As it happens...yes, I was giving it the usual sort of guff that you find yourself saying  to farm animals (or is that just me?  )...and Mrs B was, as usual, telling me to leave the beasts alone...how boring I am...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 12, 2021)

A380 said:


> How much did you do? I walked the whole thing in 2019 - the before times...




I remember you doing it.

Swindon to Streatley. After there it becomes footpath only. I didn’t do the Avebury to Swindon as the closest train station to the trailhead is about 12 miles away, Swindon station is 7 miles from the trail and 5.5 miles of that is flat, although you do have to navigate the Magic Roundabout.

The chalk ruts in the morning dew are like ice btw.


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 12, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I've just started reading this Tim Moore: Vuelta Skelter | Cycling UK
> I know it's only a cycling type travelogue but it's still telling me more about the Spanish Civil War than what little I knew.
> Sad, horrible, brutal. have just read a story of a priest who always kept a gun with him and "proudly" murdered about a hundred people


He writes well, from that article, I expect it's a good read. Most of the little I know about the Spanish Civil War is from Homage to Catalonia.


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 12, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> You ride with no grips?


My daughter was riding, and I was walking. But we have various bikes, which we use fairly interchangeably, I think the one I use the most does have grips, can't really remember tbh. They're all very old, and the grips have probably perished. Might sort out some new ones, when I get round to it.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 13, 2021)

First dog walk of the season to need a torch…


----------



## Cloo (Oct 13, 2021)

A380 said:


> Learnt to sail at the Aquadrome with the Woodcraft Folk.


Our son was quite taken with the idea of learning to sail as we watched kids on the lake. We've said we'll look into that,  but probably at Welsh Harp reservoir, which isn't quite as nice but is much closer to home.


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 13, 2021)

View towards Bournemouth, beach huts, starling, egret and swans


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 13, 2021)

Is that first pic taken from Hengistbury Head? I went for a walk up there when I lived in Bournemouth for a month earlier this year.


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 13, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Is that first pic taken from Hengistbury Head? I went for a walk up there when I lived in Bournemouth for a month earlier this year.


Yes! Walked there this morning with Boudicca 🙂


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 13, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> Yes! Walked there this morning with Boudicca 🙂


Ah yes, I think I walked more or less the same route. The grey skies look the same as they did in January


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 14, 2021)

Walking to the walk-in Covid mobile testing centre

Field, horse drinking, nee-naws, Turkish barber, sparkly windmill, fuschia


----------



## kebabking (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## kebabking (Oct 16, 2021)

A day with #3. A walk in the woods, and a mooch into town for cake, playing in the park, fish &chips for lunch, and then a little shopping.

A truly lovely day.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 16, 2021)

Cissbury ring with the youngsters:


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 16, 2021)

You've been to market and what have you swapped for a handful of magic beans?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Oct 17, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> You've been to market and what have you swapped for a handful of magic beans?


Children


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 18, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Children


Just one


----------



## Cloo (Oct 18, 2021)

clicker said:


> View attachment 292332
> View attachment 292333
> 
> View attachment 292334
> ...


Windy Corner Cafe  & store is one of our favourite spots, we want to come up there again for breakfast, which would be our 4th visit!


----------



## hash tag (Oct 19, 2021)

It's all yellow 😏


----------



## hash tag (Oct 19, 2021)

And for BillRiver


----------



## BillRiver (Oct 19, 2021)

Thank you! 

Is that Covent Garden?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 19, 2021)

Yep


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 20, 2021)

I  joined the Walk procession this evening through Dover which celebrates migration and diversity and features Little Amal the refugee girl puppet who represents all displaced children and is there to remind people to not forget about them. There was also a puppet show - Eli and the Golem (which is based on the real life testimony of jewish refugees and holocaust survivers). Very moving.

The procession went through town and up to Dover Castle for a light show. I didn't make it that far though. My legs were very tired after a while and I went to eat some nice chips at Castle Street.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 20, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I  joined the Walk procession this evening through Dover which celebrates migration and diversity and features Little Amal the refugee girl puppet who represents all displaced children and is there to remind people to not forget about displaced children. There was also a puppet show - Eli and the Golem (which is based on the real life testimony of jewish refugees and holocaust survivers). Very moving.
> 
> The procession went through town and up to Dover Castle for a light show. I didn't make it that far though. My legs were very tired after a while and I went to eat some nice chips at Castle Street.
> 
> ...


Oh awesome. I've been following her journey. I'd love to see her 😍


----------



## BillRiver (Oct 21, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> Oh awesome. I've been following her journey. I'd love to see her 😍



Same!


----------



## iona (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2021)

Early Christmas decorations near my local


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 21, 2021)

Went for a walk to find some mushrooms.

Best guess as to what they are: some sort of club fungi (either apricot or smoky), dunno, amethyst deceiver, porcelain mushroom, baby oyster, glistening inkcaps, dunno and dunno


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 22, 2021)

Chainsaw what's this one. is it edible?


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 23, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Chainsaw what's this one. is it edible?


Hard to tell from that pic, (would need to see it from the top as well as side on, and a closer look at the gills) and I'm no expert. Looks a bit like a parasol, which are edible, but please don't eat it on account of some random on the internet saying so! There are things which look similar to small parasols that are poisonous (look up dapperlings). I'm very cautious with any I eat, triple check with various sources when identifying, don't rely on one pic/one source/someone who isn't an expert ✌️


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## iona (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 23, 2021)

Ground Elder said:


> View attachment 293878 View attachment 293880 View attachment 293881 View attachment 293883
> 
> View attachment 293882 View attachment 293884


Lovely view! And nice stones


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 25, 2021)

Start of walk (note the blue sky), middle of walk (note the cascade of rainwater pouring off the tree I'm sheltering under, from the rain _and hail   _), tiny mushrooms, everything's soggy now


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## clicker (Oct 25, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> View attachment 294177


Love this, it's like a Christmas card.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 28, 2021)

Clough, Syliva Plath, Rochdale Canal, ditto, van (unloading kit outside Trades Club), street art


----------



## brogdale (Oct 29, 2021)

Just a stroll down to Beddington today...but a bonus was that we saw our old pal the albino squirrel again...


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 30, 2021)

Chartists Cave this morning  and desirable Welsh Hillside Property...contact me for a great price


----------



## clicker (Oct 30, 2021)

Herne bay this afternoon.


Whitstable this evening.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 30, 2021)

clicker said:


> Herne bay this afternoon.
> View attachment 294811
> 
> Whitstable this evening.
> View attachment 294812


Bootiful!

Making me feel a tad 'homesick'.


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 31, 2021)

Friday's walk, Shibden Hall, Halifax - boating lake unused since the before times, good gills, rainy ram gate finial, Shibden Hall, Anne Lister, grounds, strange fern


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 31, 2021)

Saturday's walks, Hebden and Hardcastle Crags - sunshine through trees, crags, wicker horse, Gibson Mill, tiny stone balancing, Hebden Old Bridge (c. 1510), porecelain mushrooms


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 2, 2021)

Really lovely, bright November day up on the Roundshaw Downs with good cloudscapes:


A view looking to the NW across Beddington (with it's bloody incinerator), Mitcham, Wandsworth and all the way across to Wembley in the distance (the eagle-eyed may just be able to pick out the arch?). The hill line in the background is the high ground of Bushey Heath, Stanmore and Elstree.


A view looking directly East across South Croydon (hidden in valley behind the tree line) with Croham Hurst hills in the background.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Nov 2, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Really lovely, bright November day up on the Roundshaw Downs with good cloudscapes:
> 
> View attachment 295215
> A view looking to the NW across Beddington (with it's bloody incinerator), Mitcham, Wandsworth and all the way across to Wembley in the distance (the eagle-eyed may just be able to pick out the arch?). The hill line in the background is the high ground of Bushey Heath, Stanmore and Elstree.
> ...



Those downs were a revelation to me when I discovered them a while back. They stretch for quite away and great views


----------



## brogdale (Nov 2, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Those downs were a revelation to me when I discovered them a while back. They stretch for quite away and great views


They're an absolute gem of outer South London


----------



## hash tag (Nov 2, 2021)

Having lived in Croydon for many years not to mention a few wild parties in the Russell Hill area,  it was quite a surprise to really explore them for the first time a few months back.


----------



## Leafster (Nov 2, 2021)

Old Man's Beard from a quick walk in yesterday morning's early sunshine


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 3, 2021)

how do these end up in the middle of nowhere and how long have they been there (middle one is embossed 'Dorset Imperial Water Co Poole'), standing in the stream, shiny, bracken, exquisite gills, random art on a random fallen tree, view, good stipe (no idea on id)


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 3, 2021)

Google tells me that the Dorset Imperial Water Co Poole was in business from about 1890 to 1935. Pretty old then


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 3, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> Google tells me that the Dorset Imperial Water Co Poole was in business from about 1890 to 1935. Pretty old then


Scrap that, I misread, that was the Dorset _Mineral_ Water Co Poole. Or maybe I misread the bottle, it was hard to make out.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## clicker (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 4, 2021)

River Avon, ditto, sundial, church door handle, smile, The George, nothing happened


----------



## iona (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## iona (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## iona (Nov 5, 2021)

Sorry, posting a couple at a time because the internet here is fucking shit


----------



## iona (Nov 5, 2021)

Strawberries growing wild in the wall along the canal path


----------



## iona (Nov 5, 2021)

Autumn leaves


Book neuk


Top of the wheel


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 6, 2021)

big frozen puddle, chemtrails   , frosty heather (still flowering in November!), mushroom with tiny eggs


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 6, 2021)

Bang, bang…


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 6, 2021)

Is that Caesars camp by Aldershot?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 6, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Is that Caesars camp by Aldershot?




Hankley Common, not a million miles away.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 6, 2021)

Covid central…


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 7, 2021)

Two bike rides in one weekend, gashed my shin today, it hurts…


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 8, 2021)

Footbridge, circle thing, silhouette thing, park, jetwashing the cenotaph, Conduit House (c. 1300, something to do with mediaeval monks and water supply), theatre


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Boru (Nov 9, 2021)

Hello everyone, long time no pics.
Sorry to hear of BillRiver's passing. Always loved their posts, pics and personality.. and the hearts..
Here are some painted this morning in the west of Ireland.. RIP
❤️


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 10, 2021)

Mushrooms and someone's ashes I think


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 10, 2021)

I don't know what it is Chilli, but I'm sure there is some sort of theme to your Photos......wish I could put my finger on it

(Great  pics btw)


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 10, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> View attachment 296222
> View attachment 296223
> View attachment 296224
> View attachment 296225
> ...


Lovely mushroom pics.


----------



## clicker (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 13, 2021)

Walking the dog at twat o clock in the morning.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Nov 15, 2021)

For BillRiver


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 15, 2021)

Today in st johns park cardiff.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 16, 2021)

Out before dawn for a ride this morning, cold…


----------



## clicker (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 17, 2021)

Sunny Riddlesdown:


----------



## clicker (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 17, 2021)

clicker said:


> View attachment 297181
> View attachment 297182


One of those Turneresque skies over the Swale; a lovely veil of altostratus.
Nice pics clicker


----------



## hash tag (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 19, 2021)

big puddle reflecting big sky, autumn colours, yellow tongue fungus thing, forest (that isn't forest), russula?, pony sales place being repaired after fire


----------



## Cloo (Nov 20, 2021)

Eerily silent docklands two nights ago from Trinity Bouy Wharf



Cable car and moon


----------



## Boru (Nov 21, 2021)

Early morning boat heading out to sea..


----------



## clicker (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 22, 2021)

Found Samuel Coleridge Taylor's grave in Bandon Hill cemetery the other day:





Lyrics & notes from _The Song of Hiawatha _across the base of the gravestone:



and a rather wonderful pic of his burial in 1912 (aged 37) showing a delegation of his friends and colleagues from the South African Pan African movement paying respects with an African floral tribute . The outrage about his impoverished state at the time of his death led to the formation of the Performing Rights society:


----------



## hash tag (Nov 22, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Found Samuel Coleridge Taylor's grave in Bandon Hill cemetery the other day:
> 
> View attachment 297804
> 
> ...


Have you seen this Notable graves you've visited


----------



## brogdale (Nov 22, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Have you seen this Notable graves you've visited


Good call; thanks

My only fear is that at, some point in the past, I've posted SCT's grave in there and had some sort of massive senior moment and forgotten that I'd done it or been at the grave before my 'discovery' the other day! 

I’ll post it in there as well.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## kebabking (Nov 23, 2021)

Yesterday, obvs. Deliciously cold at 9am, t-shirt weather by 12. Four wonderful hours under gin-clear skies, Owls, woodpeckers, Fallow and Muntjac...


----------



## brogdale (Nov 23, 2021)

Lovely on the sunny Roundshaw Downs today, but oh my, that smog layer over Central London didn't look too good...


----------



## hash tag (Nov 23, 2021)

When I left work this morning there was a good touch of mist around which means there was no breeze, hence the smog.


----------



## clicker (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 24, 2021)

From saturday night or sunday possibly.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## kebabking (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2021)

sun being reflected off a building in Pancras Square , Kings Cross , late afternoon (3.30-ish)


----------



## hash tag (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 25, 2021)

Cold on the beach today


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 25, 2021)

quirky seats, Needles, outflow


----------



## hash tag (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 26, 2021)

Very windy very cold, waves about 3m, tomorrow wave forecast is 6m


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 28, 2021)

There was definitely a squirrel over there. 



This gave me the giggles:


----------



## kebabking (Nov 28, 2021)

Trousers divorced from ankles, chocolate brownies, frozen mushrooms, and a beautifully constructed bunny house...


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 28, 2021)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 298512View attachment 298517View attachment 298518View attachment 298519View attachment 298520
> Trousers divorced from ankles, chocolate brownies, frozen mushrooms, and a beautifully constructed bunny house...


Also, one of your kids appears to be wearing the severed head of Winnie the Pooh!


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 28, 2021)

Large petrified log, 5 to 7 thousand years old, very fuckin heavy, quarter ton or more, I want it back in the workshop, too heavy

Sand blown onto cliff and frozen into a crispy coating

Dicky birds




Seaweed washed up by storm growing on coal under the sea


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 28, 2021)

Tonight loking int bute park.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 28, 2021)

Autumnal hips & berries up on the cold Roundshaw today:



The lovely Spindle tree berries:


----------



## Pingety Pong (Nov 28, 2021)

It's been snowing in Manchester today.


----------



## clicker (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Saffy (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Nov 29, 2021)

Castle Howard?


----------



## Saffy (Nov 29, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Castle Howard?


Yes, that's right. I've driven past it but I've never been around it. I loved it and would like to go back when it's a bit warmer.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 29, 2021)

Saffy said:


> Yes, that's right. I've driven past it but I've never been around it. I loved it and would like to go back when it's a bit warmer.




It was in the news recently, ‘Monster’ Simon Howard sexually abused young child when she stayed at Castle Howard


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 29, 2021)

Some lights on cardiff castle.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 30, 2021)

An elephant


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 30, 2021)

sea fret and mild


----------



## chainsawjob (Dec 1, 2021)

Clifftop cafe, view over to the island, bunny 

("A Bunny is a local name of unknown origin for a valley, equivalent to the Dorset Chine or Glen in Scotland.". I'm not sure if I was in Hampshire or Dorset tbh, I thought I _was in Dorset._


----------



## kebabking (Dec 1, 2021)

All very beautiful, and then the dog found a Deers stomach (yup, you read that right - a big, football sized grey thing that stank).

Fucking minging thing.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 1, 2021)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 298965View attachment 298966
> All very beautiful, and then the dog found a Deers stomach (yup, you read that right - a big, football sized grey thing that stank).
> 
> Fucking minging thing.



Why would a deer leave its stomach lying around.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 1, 2021)

8ball said:


> Why would a deer leave its stomach lying around.



I assume it had been culled and the _garoch_ left - many landowners, like the forestry commission, insist on it, as it's a valuable food source for raptors, Foxes, Badgers etc...

Still minging.


----------



## chainsawjob (Dec 2, 2021)

yes there's a man in the river/no I don't know what he's doing, rosehips/old man's beard, happy family, more hips/beard, Winchester cathedral, Water Crowsfoot design on a bridge, shining 'shroom, no fishing today


----------



## brogdale (Dec 2, 2021)

Queen Elizabeth's walk Beddington:







which runs up along a lovely little ridge of raised ground that intrudes into the Wandle floodplain. It offers the highest point on the straight E/W line between central Croydon and central Sutton and views in both directions:


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 3, 2021)

Cold


----------



## brogdale (Dec 4, 2021)

I kept on looking, from afar, at the new lift shafts going up in Croydon town...so schlepped over there today to have a look at the 50 floor monstrosities mushrooming up around East Croydon station:











and a shot down the back alley of the Blue Orchid looking down to the devastation of St Georges walk; peak neoliberal urbanscape?


----------



## nogojones (Dec 5, 2021)

Yesterday evening, during a moment of weakness, I was persuaded to get up in the middle of the night and climb Pen y Fan to catch the sunrise. It was cold.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 5, 2021)

nogojones said:


> Yesterday evening, during a moment of weakness, I was persuaded to get up in the middle of the night and climb Pen y Fan to catch the sunrise. It was cold.
> 
> View attachment 299468


Stunning!

From Corn Du looking over towards Crybin & Fan y Big?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 5, 2021)

kebabking said:


> I assume it had been culled and the _garoch_ left - many landowners, like the forestry commission, insist on it, as it's a valuable food source for raptors, Foxes, Badgers etc...
> 
> Still minging.



Same landowners will then go out another day and murder the foxes and badgers themselves


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 5, 2021)

Was muddy up the downs today…


----------



## nogojones (Dec 5, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Stunning!
> 
> From Corn Du looking over towards Crybin & Fan y Big?


Yeah. There was too many people up the top of Pen y Fan and no one on Corn Du, so doubled back to there.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 5, 2021)

nogojones said:


> Yeah. There was too many people up the top of Pen y Fan and no one on Corn Du, so doubled back to there.


Nice; always a smart move to avoid the crowds.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 6, 2021)

Rudolph, taken with a piss wet camera through torential rain during this mornings' mooch/swim...


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 6, 2021)

Just before 5 this evening


----------



## ginger_syn (Dec 6, 2021)

Tonight.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 6, 2021)

This was my walk to hospital. I was scared I might not wake up so was taking it all in


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 7, 2021)

Thats the hut I wanna live in


----------



## Boru (Dec 9, 2021)

Yes we're ok after Storm Barra.. thanks


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 9, 2021)

A walk on the beach this morning


----------



## Boru (Dec 9, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> A walk on the beach this morning


Lovely mountains.. where is that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 9, 2021)

Dp


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 9, 2021)

Rio de Janeiro: Ipanema beach looking towards the Dois Irmãos and Pedra de Gávea


----------



## Boru (Dec 10, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Rio de Janeiro: Ipanema beach looking towards the Dois Irmãos and Pedra de Gávea


Pseudonarcissus, thank you, wiki tells me ... "Part of the city has been designated as a World Heritage Site, named "Rio de Janeiro: Carioca Landscapes between the Mountain and the Sea", on 1 July 2012 as a Cultural Landscape,,".... It's a lovely view and a great pic.. to see the beach empty too... and I get to learn something new for today.. .


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 11, 2021)

Boru said:


> Pseudonarcissus, thank you, wiki tells me ... "Part of the city has been designated as a World Heritage Site, named "Rio de Janeiro: Carioca Landscapes between the Mountain and the Sea", on 1 July 2012 as a Cultural Landscape,,".... It's a lovely view and a great pic.. to see the beach empty too... and I get to learn something new for today.. .


It’s an amazing city…every day is different

(It’s just such a same about the poverty, inequality and violence)


----------



## hash tag (Dec 11, 2021)

hash tag said:


> For BillRiver View attachment 296920


So sad. 😰


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 12, 2021)

0700 on a cloudy Sunday. The communities in the poor northern zone charter busses for a day at the beach, and just like when we were kids on a day trip to Morecambe, they are damned well going to enjoy it, whatever the weather!


----------



## not a trot (Dec 12, 2021)

Spotted this morning walking back from shopping.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 15, 2021)

and the other direction


----------



## hash tag (Dec 15, 2021)

Is this Chilli.s way of gaining extra likes


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 15, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Is this Chilli.s way of gaining extra likes


Just sharing the highlight of my week so far, a walk on the beach at sunrise, trying to spread a little cheer. Like or don't, honestly I'd prefer you did though.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 16, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Is this Chilli.s way of gaining extra likes



I don't care if it is!
Beautiful photos Chilli.s, keep 'em coming


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 16, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> I don't care if it is!
> Beautiful photos Chilli.s, keep 'em coming


Thank you ever so much!


----------



## A380 (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2021)

#festive Google offices


----------



## brogdale (Dec 19, 2021)

Misty day in Beddington park with some impressive bracket fungus on a dead Ash:


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 19, 2021)

A murky walk in the woods this morning


----------



## kebabking (Dec 19, 2021)

I am speaking to you now, from the inside of a Marshmallow...


----------



## ginger_syn (Dec 19, 2021)

This evening in cardiff.


----------



## Pingety Pong (Dec 19, 2021)

A nice sunny day in Lyme Park just east of Manchester.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 19, 2021)

Another murky one; Farthing Downs, Happy Valley, Chaldon &pub


----------



## brogdale (Dec 19, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Another murky one; Farthing Downs, Happy Valley, Chaldon &pub
> View attachment 301802View attachment 301803View attachment 301804View attachment 301805


Ah, the old White Bear!


----------



## hash tag (Dec 19, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Ah, the old White Bear!


It's difficult not to like it. Almost the perfect pub. In the country, old, haphazard, charming, good food, good beer and not far from town 👍


----------



## ginger_syn (Dec 19, 2021)

A couple more.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 20, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Another murky one; Farthing Downs, Happy Valley, Chaldon &pub
> View attachment 301802View attachment 301803View attachment 301804View attachment 301805


Did you go in the church and look at the wall paintings? There supposed to be among the oldest in England (about 900 years old)


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2021)

Leafster said:


> Did you go in the church and look at the wall paintings? There supposed to be among the oldest in England (about 900 years old)


It was a Sunday, so no, but an excuse to go back.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 20, 2021)

hash tag said:


> It was a Sunday, so no, but an excuse to go back.


My walks and rides have taken me over there on Sundays too so I've still not seen them either.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2021)

Leafster said:


> My walks and rides have taken me over there on Sundays too so I've still not seen them either.


If we do go back, the nearest refreshment is the Fox? A pub in the area I don't thing I've ever been to 😮


----------



## Leafster (Dec 21, 2021)

hash tag said:


> If we do go back, the nearest refreshment is the Fox? A pub in the area I don't thing I've ever been to 😮


If you're walking around Coulsdon Common towards St Peter & St Paul then The Fox is probably your best bet but if you're walking further south then maybe The Harrow which is actually in Chaldon. It's on the south side of Chaldon and some of the footpaths between the Church and The Harrow allow you to look northwards over London. A short walk further south takes you to the top of the North Downs ridge and you can look south over the Weald and, on a clear day from the right spot, you can even see the South Downs.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 21, 2021)

Have previously been to the Harrow. As I've never been to the Fox I would like to try it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 21, 2021)

Not too shabby this ‘ere landscapes…


----------



## Leafster (Dec 21, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Have previously been to the Harrow. As I've never been to the Fox I would like to try it.


The Fox is an OK pub but nothing special. It's part of chain so the food is fairly generic but does have a bit of a country pub feel because of its location. 

To be honest there aren't many decent pubs around here. I do visit the Fox and the Harrow from time to time as they are both in walking distance. The better country pub is Botley Hill Farmhouse (a sister pub to the White Bear and a couple of miles south of it) but it's a long walk from my place.


----------



## Boru (Dec 21, 2021)

Winter solstice stone row alignment.. the sun sets into the dip on the mountain..  if it wasn't so overcast the sunset would have been 1.45pm.. longer days ahead now..


----------



## hash tag (Dec 21, 2021)

Leafster said:


> The Fox is an OK pub but nothing special. It's part of chain so the food is fairly generic but does have a bit of a country pub feel because of its location.
> 
> To be honest there aren't many decent pubs around here. I do visit the Fox and the Harrow from time to time as they are both in walking distance. The better country pub is Botley Hill Farmhouse (a sister pub to the White Bear and a couple of miles south of it) but it's a long walk from my place.


I know the botley has great views but not sure about the food or beer ( it's been a while since I was there)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 21, 2021)

Sunset 1541 here. Six hours of daylight today.

Spent the time going looking at cliff stuff…


Then to the beach to hunt out dinosaur footprints…


----------



## Leafster (Dec 21, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I know the botley has great views but not sure about the food or beer ( it's been a while since I was there)


The food is good - some of it is sourced locally from the Titsey Estate and they also have local beers.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 21, 2021)

Leafster said:


> The food is good - some of it is sourced locally from the Titsey Estate and they also have local beers.


Like I say it's been a long time. Indoors the bear is much nicer and outside on a fine day, the botley.


----------



## clicker (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 24, 2021)

A little wander around Bosham this morning


----------



## Leafster (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas from a dark and misty morning in the Surrey Hills!

I haven't been walking or cycling much recently as I've hurt my leg. I took a slow walk this morning to see how it's recovering.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 25, 2021)

Morning walk round Chichester Harbour


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 27, 2021)

Mrs Shoes in the sea yesterday


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 28, 2021)

Leafster said:


> Merry Christmas from a dark and misty morning in the Surrey Hills!
> 
> I haven't been walking or cycling much recently as I've hurt my leg. I took a slow walk this morning to see how it's recovering.


LIking the lichen


----------



## hash tag (Dec 28, 2021)

Christmas. Is. Over. 😁


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 28, 2021)

Misty day walks.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 28, 2021)

_Technically _a white Christmas walk.


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Cloo (Dec 29, 2021)

Shopping trip to Muswell Hill


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 29, 2021)

Is that the hill of Muswell Hill?


----------



## Cloo (Dec 29, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Is that the hill of Muswell Hill?


Well, it's the hilltop that the road Muswell Hill descends from on one side (the road above is Hillside Park, I think). The views are pretty epic from this side off Muswell Hill Broadway.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 30, 2021)

Dropped son off at friend's house in very last leafy edge of London area, so decided to go for a walk in nearby woodland. Knew I was wearing totally wrong footwear (well a bit nice but at least waterproof) but it was muddy as fuck and I got so turned around I just called an uber as soon as I got to dry(ish) land to take me back to where I'd parked as there was no way I was finding my way back myself as it was all through trackless greenery! 

Still, it was lovely and quiet and clearly had no scary witches living in it


----------



## Boru (Dec 30, 2021)

Festive Georgian doorway..


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 30, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Well, it's the hilltop that the road Muswell Hill descends from on one side (the road above is Hillside Park, I think). The views are pretty epic from this side off Muswell Hill Broadway.




And Fletch was King of the Teds in Muswell Hill 😀


----------



## hash tag (Dec 30, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And Fletch was King of the Teds in Muswell Hill 😀


Fletch? The one who did porridge?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 30, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Fletch? The one who did porridge?



Norman Stanley Fletcher, of course.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 31, 2021)

.


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 31, 2021)

Today I discovered an Upper Paleolothic site, with some pristine examples of late Neanderthal parietal art. (Undisclosed site, Leeds, 2021)


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 1, 2022)

ships bones




nyday swimmers


----------



## hash tag (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 2, 2022)

A ride to Frensham Ponds, muddy as hell and the paths are packed with walkers…


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## marty21 (Jan 3, 2022)

Some local street art from today's little amble about.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Jan 6, 2022)

I missed this little fella at the new river


----------



## Boru (Jan 7, 2022)

Tide out and snow on the mountain..
Frosty nights and mornings now..


----------



## kebabking (Jan 10, 2022)

Oxford for the day. Natural history museum was a huge hit - kids (but not me, oh no, I'm far too mature to excited by dinosaurs...) we running about the place like giddy, well, children. Light, airy, really lovely building, great labelling, and FREE.

The sprigs were surprisingly interested in the Pitt Rivers museum - secretly, I thought it resembled a Junk shop.

Mooched into town, had a gawp and an excellent Sunday roast at the King's Arms.

Park and Ride was £6.50 for the four of us, took about an hour to get there from Worcester. Excellent day out.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 11, 2022)

Suffolk stuff


----------



## marty21 (Jan 11, 2022)

More Suffolk pics , had a morning walk over Snape Marshes & Iken Marshes .


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 11, 2022)

Look at its little fury face, don't know if girl or boy or what.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 11, 2022)

Headley Down way?


----------



## Boru (Jan 11, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Look at its little fury face, don't know if girl or boy or what.


I think they are Scottish Highland breed cows and the ones pictured are heifers..ie young girl cows who have not had calves.. they are lovely ❤️❤️❤️ the ones pictured were probably born around last spring so coming up on a year or so old.. a rough guess..


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 11, 2022)

Boru said:


> I think they are Scottish Highland breed cows and the ones pictured are heifers..ie young girl cows who have not had calves.. they are lovely ❤️❤️❤️ the ones pictured were probably born around last spring so coming up on a year or so old.. a rough guess..


Yeah, they are Highland cows, and I think you're right too about the rest, I thought they were mabey 2 yr old, cute as anything.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 11, 2022)

Well, after 2 years of walking, thought I'd better post something.  Here's one from the fells above Settle, just after New Year:


----------



## Wilf (Jan 11, 2022)

Ooh, that was big. Anyways, here's another:


----------



## Wilf (Jan 11, 2022)

and a 3rd:


----------



## Wilf (Jan 11, 2022)

These are from a walk between Hutton Village and Roseberry Topping.  Amazing day with fog everywhere and I drove over there to discover a pocket of late afternoon sunshine. Legs an added bonus.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 11, 2022)

More:


----------



## Wilf (Jan 11, 2022)

This time with Roseberry topping in shot:


----------



## Wilf (Jan 11, 2022)

... and again:


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2022)

Today was all about scary balloon men ,pylons & walking near Blaxhall in Suffolk.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 13, 2022)

What a beautiful morning.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 13, 2022)

Snape Marsh & Tunstall Forest.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Boru (Jan 16, 2022)

The best things in life are free...
But sometimes the things you can buy are sold out and the shop is closed.. *sighs*


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 18, 2022)

Clair De Lune said:


> View attachment 306572


Gorgeous day!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 18, 2022)

Maybe this pic from yesterday doesn't count as it was taken from my bedroom window, but I thought it brought a much more cheery meaning to Blue Monday!


----------



## hash tag (Jan 22, 2022)

I'm not sure what BillRiver would have thought of these ❤️


----------



## hash tag (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 22, 2022)

Red Dwarf style waiting room at Tottenham Hale.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 23, 2022)

Managed a 42 minute walk on Ideford Common, longest I’ve walked in nearly a year. I know where to get my Christmas tree from!

The posts mark where 4 parishes meet - apparently one of only two such places in Devon.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 24, 2022)

Yesterday


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 24, 2022)

Today


----------



## Boru (Jan 24, 2022)

Fan anseo ar dearg.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Boru (Jan 27, 2022)

Lovely golden winter sun..reminds me of this poem.
Nothing Gold Can Stay​By Robert Frost

Nature’s first green is gold,
Her hardest hue to hold.
Her early leaf’s a flower;
But only so an hour.
Then leaf subsides to leaf.
So Eden sank to grief,
So dawn goes down to day.
Nothing gold can stay.

..Edit because was thinking of different poem first..


----------



## Pingety Pong (Jan 29, 2022)

First mini-walk after a week of Covid hell. So nice to be outdoors


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## clicker (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Jan 30, 2022)

Wolverton. Grand Union crossing the Ouse by Aquaduct .


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 31, 2022)

We used to have a mooring a stones throw from there A380, nice spot.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Boru (Feb 2, 2022)

The first daffodils of spring I've seen in the wild..


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Stunning!
> 
> From Corn Du looking over towards Crybin & Fan y Big?


Saw this stunning footage and remembered this convo...


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 5, 2022)

Lovely day for it


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 5, 2022)

BoatieBird said:


> Lovely day for it
> View attachment 308830View attachment 308831View attachment 308832View attachment 308833View attachment 308834View attachment 308835


Lovely pics, but that first one made me giggle remembering "Johnny" from the fast show...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 7, 2022)

Starting to get light at 0620 now, spring is coming, the birds were loud with their songs and Venus shining gracefully, a decent start to the day


----------



## danski (Feb 7, 2022)

Off work for a couple of days so got out first thing.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 7, 2022)

Commuting to the Diff


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 7, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> View attachment 307115





Elpenor said:


> View attachment 307116
> 
> Managed a 42 minute walk on Ideford Common, longest I’ve walked in nearly a year. I know where to get my Christmas tree from!
> 
> The posts mark where 4 parishes meet - apparently one of only two such places in Devon.



If only the I were an A


A380 said:


> Wolverton.



Beat them 1-0 against the odds and won the league when I was a kid. Never knew any of it looked like that.


----------



## A380 (Feb 7, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> If only the I were an A
> 
> 
> Beat them 1-0 against the odds and won the league when I was a kid. Never knew any of it looked like that.


Most of it doesn't...


----------



## clicker (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 9, 2022)

clicker said:


> View attachment 309421


A little bit homesick...again.


----------



## clicker (Feb 9, 2022)

brogdale said:


> A little bit homesick...again.


This won't help.....


----------



## brogdale (Feb 9, 2022)

clicker said:


> This won't help.....
> View attachment 309432


Nope; that's over the bay to Fav, innit?
Lovely pic, mind.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 11, 2022)

For BillRiver. The elephant in the room.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Feb 13, 2022)

Dartmoor?


----------



## iona (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 13, 2022)

Clair De Lune said:


> Commuting to the Diff View attachment 309167
> 
> View attachment 309168
> 
> ...



I really like your pictures Clair. They're simple but so well composed


----------



## hash tag (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 14, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Dartmoor?



Yup. The lines are an old tramway built out of granite, for shifting granite down to the nearby canal. Looks like a giant brio train set.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 14, 2022)

Dartmoor is beautiful, love it. Are the tram lines near Haytor, which is superb.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 14, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Dartmoor is beautiful, love it. Are the tram lines near Haytor, which is superb.



Yeah it runs from Haytor down to Newton Abbot. 



A lot of engineering went into it. Every stone is cut with an L-shaped cross section for cart wheels. There are banks and cuttings to get the track round all the contours, all still intact after 200 years with no maintenance, as well as arrow-straight sections like this in the picture.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 14, 2022)

Haytor is a superb place. Look North over the Moors and South all the way to the estuary. A nice climb from Bovey a nice drop to Widdecombe. Can ask for no more.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 14, 2022)

Half term so can walk the dog a bit later in the morning now…


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 14, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Haytor is a superb place.



It's a bugger to cycle up though


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 14, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> It's a bugger to cycle up though



Fuck that. Too many Range Rover wankers on that road.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 14, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Fuck that. Too many Range Rover wankers on that road.



It was OK when I did it as there were 3000 cyclists


----------



## hash tag (Feb 14, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> It's a bugger to cycle up though


Once, donkeys years ago after an eclipse in the pouring rain and down on to Widdecombe. More recently, in hot sunshine with Mrs tag. I waited at the top of the hill, encouraging here by waving a lit fag around 😄


----------



## clicker (Feb 16, 2022)

Ramsgate.

Margate.

Turner Gallery.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 16, 2022)

cold day at the beach


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2022)

Not quite but sort of state sanctioned exercise has led me to take these this week:


----------



## Boru (Feb 17, 2022)

How many more winter storms before we get a bit of spring sunshine?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 17, 2022)

Walked over to Croydon today and, for the first time since the before days, got the seven home. Hadn't realised what the bastard developers were up to around the West bus station; fucksake, the size of these cranes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2022)

.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 17, 2022)

Seemed even colder today with the big wind




Just after that it pissed down and I took shelter up against the cliff on the left


Big ol' Coble


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 19, 2022)

Particularly like the way they ran out of space on China


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 19, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Particularly like the way they ran out of space on China



Pretty sure it should be 'Turkestan' as well.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 19, 2022)

Not very scenic but I had an hour of undisturbed breaststroke


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 21, 2022)

Bread on top of a bus shelter.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 21, 2022)

I think this one may have got exhausted after the storm last night and needed a snooze on the beach


----------



## Boru (Feb 22, 2022)

Oh Galway.. a light in the darkness...


----------



## Boru (Feb 24, 2022)

Feb 24, 2022, the day the war started in Ukraine and snow on the ground..


----------



## Numbers (Feb 25, 2022)

Boru said:


> Oh Galway.. a light in the darkness...
> View attachment 311429


Similar in Wexford this morning.


----------



## clicker (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Boru (Feb 25, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Similar in Wexford this morning.



Yes, the very low late winter, early spring weak sunshine that can sometimes seem like summer 🌞🌞🌞

You captured a lovely turquoise orb on your boat too ✌️✌️


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Feb 27, 2022)

Paying respects to Boris


----------



## hash tag (Feb 27, 2022)

Also a huge cycle lane and a view, not forgetting 


hash tag said:


> There's many more Sally army folk in Camberwell New Cemetery, but for now, a trio of "fighters"
> View attachment 312097View attachment 312098View attachment 312099





hash tag said:


> "the oak of Honour" on one tree hill which Bethamin described as a better view than parliament hillView attachment 312103View attachment 312104


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 4, 2022)

Its been awhile but here is tonights photo.


----------



## Boru (Mar 4, 2022)

Been a while since I've seen this view..


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 5, 2022)

Bit of a head-scratcher today:


----------



## hash tag (Mar 6, 2022)

The tunnels are the Roman water supply tunnels? Very very tiny if I remember correctly, both very low and very narrow.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 6, 2022)

To sum up


----------



## hash tag (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Cloo (Mar 6, 2022)

Cherry blossoms doing their thang in Whetstone


----------



## Pingety Pong (Mar 6, 2022)

A sunny day up on the hills above Manchester


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 6, 2022)

Pingety Pong said:


> A sunny day up on the hills above ManchesterView attachment 313198View attachment 313197


Wow, it looks like summer!


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 6, 2022)

A walk on the beach


----------



## Pingety Pong (Mar 6, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Wow, it looks like summer!


It did! But then we sat outside a pub and ordered a Sunday Roast, only for the sun to disappear as soon as the food arrived and suddenly it felt more like - 5° and we had to gobble it all up in ten minutes and leave


----------



## Cloo (Mar 8, 2022)

March past to celebrate me being in the office


----------



## Maggot (Mar 8, 2022)

Ground Elder said:


> View attachment 312966 View attachment 312967
> 
> View attachment 312968 View attachment 312969
> 
> ...


Glastonbury?


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 14, 2022)

Beautiful day, so took a walk down for a coffee in the sun




On the way back the Mount's custom built amphibious vehicle drove out of the sea, which never fails to excite me


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 15, 2022)

Where politicians hide when they get bored of their ivory tower in Whitehall. Slummin' it wiv us plebs in Tottenham innit!


----------



## nogojones (Mar 16, 2022)

Up the Black Mountains


----------



## hash tag (Mar 16, 2022)

It was a busy day for the firefighters from Camberwick Green as the got called out to check the church steeple .


----------



## Leafster (Mar 16, 2022)

I think I promised someone on this thread (brogdale perhaps?) that the next time these were in bloom and I spotted them on a walk I'd post it here. 

Common Toothwort (_Lathraea squamaria)



_


----------



## brogdale (Mar 16, 2022)

Leafster said:


> I think I promised someone on this thread (brogdale perhaps?) that the next time these were in bloom and I spotted them on a walk I'd post it here.
> 
> Common Toothwort (_Lathraea squamaria)
> 
> ...


Brilliant, thanks.
Yes, I think I remember finding some last year when they were well past their prime and just looked a bit brown and dry.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 16, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Brilliant, thanks.
> Yes, I think I remember finding some last year when they were well past their prime and just looked a bit brown and dry.


I seem to remember that when we were discussing them they were completely finished here which was why I was going to take a photo this year.

I didn't see as many as I've seen in earlier years, perhaps it's still a little early for them. Although, that bit of woodland (on the SSSI between Whyteleafe and Caterham) has had problems with Ash Die Back so perhaps the volunteers dealing with that have trampled some of them.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 16, 2022)

Leafster said:


> I seem to remember that when we were discussing them they were completely finished here which was why I was going to take a photo this year.
> 
> I didn't see as many as I've seen in earlier years, perhaps it's still a little early for them. Although, that bit of woodland (on the SSSI between Whyteleafe and Caterham) has had problems with Ash Die Back so perhaps the volunteers dealing with that have trampled some of them.


A good heads-up, though...I'll keep an eye out on the Roundshaw for them.


----------



## _Russ_ (Mar 17, 2022)

Fancied a change so swapped the sands of Swansea for the mud and rocks of Sully
Someone's spruced up the old cliff top defences...looks nice


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Boru (Mar 21, 2022)

First primrose NFT


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2022)

Pleased to see a lovely meadow near The Royal Free hospital in Hampstead .


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Cloo (Mar 22, 2022)

It's Egypt gosling season again!



And heron hanging out in St James Park


----------



## not a trot (Mar 22, 2022)

With more time on my hands now.  I visited a place from my childhood this morning. I remember that huge pylon being built in the 60s.


----------



## Boru (Mar 24, 2022)

Writing on the wall...


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Boru (Mar 28, 2022)

First few calves and sunny days of the year... Great to see the sun shine..


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 28, 2022)

Boru said:


> First few calves and sunny days of the year... Great to see the sun shine..
> View attachment 316207
> View attachment 316208


Awww, how cute.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 316252




What are they?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 28, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> What are they?


Anti-theft tags fom booze bottles.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Anti-theft tags fom booze bottles.




How’s your hangover?


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 28, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Anti-theft tags fom booze bottles.


I did wonder. But now I know.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2022)

FIFTEEN apparently - that must have been quite an operation - I wonder how many people were involved ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2022)

In another part of the park, one end of the lake is at least vaguely functional with the new sides finished - the larger part having been drained for dredging and establishing a marsh / pond-dipping area ...


----------



## nogojones (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 4, 2022)

muscovyduck


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 4, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> muscovyduck
> 
> View attachment 317138


I don't like it when people post photos of me without my permission!!!!


----------



## clicker (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Boru (Apr 9, 2022)

_Let's go build a fire down on the empty beach when the waves are crashing high
White heat purify, as the sparks fly up into the great black sky..._


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 10, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> FIFTEEN apparently - that must have been quite an operation - I wonder how many people were involved ...


I did once see a couple of blokes grab about 20 bottles of premium brandy at Sainsbury's in Stamford Hill , put them in 2 back packs & walk out. There was one security guard, he half-arsedly tried to stop them but his heart wasn't in it .


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2022)

More park dystopia ..


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 13, 2022)

Todays picture, 
zoom in on top windows.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 13, 2022)

spot the weasel


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 16, 2022)

Cracking day for a bike ride…


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 16, 2022)

While you’re all full of the joys of spring, we had an autumnal storm


----------



## A380 (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Apr 18, 2022)

Feeding time


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2022)

A walk along the coast this morning


----------



## A380 (Apr 18, 2022)

Post prandial stroll…


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 18, 2022)

I rescued these from some ants that were swarming them. They recovered  by sleeping in the dandelion.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 19, 2022)

I had to cycle up an extremely grisly hill to take this photo so you'd better enjoy it.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 19, 2022)

well worth it just to share that view... thanks


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 19, 2022)

e2a: didn't really work


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 21, 2022)

It was a stunningly beautiful morning this morning.


----------



## Boru (Apr 23, 2022)

Sean Scully paintings cast in metal..


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 23, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> I had to cycle up an extremely grisly hill to take this photo so you'd better enjoy it.


Is that taken from Mamhead?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 23, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Is that taken from Mamhead?



Yes, well the forestry commission land above Mamhead.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 23, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yes, well the forestry commission land above Mamhead.


Ah, yes I think I know where you mean. By the obelisk etc. went for a walk there once, it’s certainly quite a steep climb from multiple directions


----------



## A380 (Apr 23, 2022)

More pinniped pals this afternoon.


----------



## Signal 11 (Apr 23, 2022)

I saw a UFO landing in the woods. You wouldn't believe how fast it was going. *if you had any sense.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 23, 2022)

The Bluebells are now out and the deer seem to have very shaggy coats


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 24, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> View attachment 319910



Budleigh Salterton, if I'm any judge.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 24, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Budleigh Salterton, if I'm any judge.



Mrs Shoes was brave/foolish enough to go in the sea. I sensibly stayed on the beach eating sandwiches


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 24, 2022)

Bluebell woods today.


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 25, 2022)

Todays walk in bute park.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Edie (Apr 25, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 318989View attachment 318990View attachment 318991View attachment 318992View attachment 318993View attachment 318994


Wow where do you live? I’d love to go somewhere like that.


----------



## A380 (Apr 25, 2022)

Edie said:


> Wow where do you live? I’d love to go somewhere like that.


Great Yarmouth- the Seals are normally at Winterton which is about six miles up the coast. We do get a couple off the beach or in the river at Gorleston though.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 25, 2022)

A380 said:


> Great Yarmouth- the Seals are normally at Winterton which is about six miles up the coast. We do get a couple off the beach or in the river at Gorleston though.


We used to go on holiday to Great Yarmouth and Gorlestone when I was a kid. Happy childhood memories!


----------



## Saunders (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 27, 2022)

seal eating a fish, gulls attempting theft


----------



## Boru (Apr 28, 2022)

Dublin street cat 🐱


----------



## iona (Apr 30, 2022)

iona said:


>


This survived right through the year and was happily back in leaf last week. It's gone now, think the people strimming verges and cutting stuff back around the station probably removed it. I'm really pissed off and sad for the plant


----------



## Leafster (May 1, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 1, 2022)

Oakley Square Gardens in between Euston Station and Camden Town. So British the way the trees are green and springlike in contrast with the grey sky!


----------



## marty21 (May 1, 2022)

Had a walk around the city of London this morning, stopped for a while at the Guildhall , it was revamped in the 70s ?, they sure got away with a lot of stuff then 🤣


----------



## Ground Elder (May 4, 2022)

Haven't been out and about much recently, but did go for a stroll with my daughter last Friday. All looking good on the early summer front. Also, my echiums are starting to flower and  pleasingly are already pleasingly full of bees


----------



## BoatieBird (May 5, 2022)

On holiday in the Lake District


----------



## hash tag (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Signal 11 (May 7, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (May 8, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (May 14, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 15, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2022)

Bluebells looking a bid droopy round your way as well Bahnhof Strasse? I blame the lack of rain


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2022)

ATTACH]

I have decided I like back alleys so will seek them out on my walks . These are all in Lower Clapton.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (May 21, 2022)

View attachment 323565O


----------



## hash tag (May 23, 2022)

^^^ thats not One tree Hill is it? ^^^^


----------



## hash tag (May 23, 2022)

On my mornings commute, a happy family


----------



## Saunders (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (May 24, 2022)

hash tag said:


> ^^^ thats not One tree Hill is it? ^^^^


Alexandra Palace which I assume has a protected view of St Pauls


----------



## Ground Elder (May 28, 2022)

The local art group has been out vandalising the bus shelters


----------



## Boru (May 29, 2022)

Out on the mountain this morning...


----------



## clicker (May 29, 2022)

Boru said:


> Out on the mountain this morning...View attachment 324596
> View attachment 324598
> 
> View attachment 324599
> ...


Beautiful. What's the scaffolding?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 29, 2022)

clicker said:


> Beautiful. What's the scaffolding?




Building a platform to get a better view?


----------



## Boru (May 29, 2022)

clicker said:


> Beautiful. What's the scaffolding?


The scaffolding is used as a mountain rescue staging post, info on reek Sunday.. just throw a tarp over it and it's ready

Edit to add - it's not on the mountain top, it's only about half way up..


----------



## clicker (May 29, 2022)

Boru said:


> The scaffolding is used as a mountain rescue staging post, info on reek Sunday.. just throw a tarp over it and it's ready


Do helicopters ever land on top?


----------



## Boru (May 29, 2022)

clicker said:


> Do helicopters ever land on top?



Not on the top no, there is another flat piece near the scaffolding that can be used for preparing people to be winched into the helicopter.. it doesn't land, just hovers and casualty is winched from mountain. Landing rescues are lower down. It's busy place and many are unprepared leading to falls and also health issues like heart attacks and fainting..

P.s. they can land on top just usually they don't..


----------



## Leafster (May 29, 2022)

I walked to Nore Hill today - the first time in ages. Haven't been walking too far recently as I've been having problems with my achilles tendon. It held up for over 8 miles so I hope it's fully healed.

A weed. Don't see many of them around here as it's too alkaline for them.









If the trees get much bigger London will disappear


----------



## brogdale (May 29, 2022)

Boru said:


> Out on the mountain this morning...View attachment 324596
> View attachment 324598
> 
> View attachment 324599
> ...


Stunning; thanks for those.


----------



## brogdale (May 29, 2022)

Leafster said:


> I walked to Nore Hill today - the first time in ages. Haven't been walking too far recently as I've been having problems with my achilles tendon. It held up for over 8 miles so I hope it's fully healed.
> 
> A weed. Don't seem many of them around here as it's too alkaline for them.
> 
> ...


Lovely stuff and very familiar


----------



## Leafster (May 29, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Lovely stuff and very familiar


I love it up there. It's hard to capture the steepness of the rolling hills and, for Surrey, how high up it is (200-250m). 

I get a bit carried away taking similar photos whenever I'm there.


----------



## 8ball (May 29, 2022)

Boru said:


> The scaffolding is used as a mountain rescue staging post, info on reek Sunday.. just throw a tarp over it and it's ready



Doubles as a stage for impromptu festivals.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 1, 2022)

pontoon, reservoir, climbing, bunny, wooden duck, dogroses, viper's bugloss


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 1, 2022)

Nice to see you back on the thread chainsawjob, I've missed your little 5/6 word 'poems'


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 1, 2022)

Thanks BoatieBird, nice to be out exercising again


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 1, 2022)

chainsawjob - spot the view...


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 1, 2022)

Beaulieu River? Lepe? or is it over the other side, Hamble? I can recognise IoW in the background and the ferry. Sweet FA 

Did you recognise where I was in mine? Not a million miles from your neck of the woods.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 1, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Beaulieu River? Lepe? or is it over the other side, Hamble? I can recognise IoW in the background and the ferry. Sweet FA
> 
> Did you recognise where I was in mine? Not a million miles from your neck of the woods.


You were at Testwood..? 

I was camping at Hurst View, just outside Lymington.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 1, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> You were at Testwood..?


Yeah


----------



## clicker (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Jun 1, 2022)

clicker said:


> View attachment 325050


I can almost smell the whelks being boiled!


----------



## clicker (Jun 3, 2022)

Dahn to Margate...









*

*


----------



## Boru (Jun 3, 2022)

For he comes, the human child,
To the waters and the wild
With a faery, hand in hand,
For the world's more full of weeping than he can understand.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 3, 2022)

clicker said:


> Dahn to Margate...
> View attachment 325401
> 
> View attachment 325402
> ...


Yer can keep yer costa Brava...


----------



## brogdale (Jun 4, 2022)

We had a lovely walk up to Tripcock Ness today. Couldn't resist sneaking a crafty pic with the old Cap'n and his bins!


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 4, 2022)

Someone stole the crown


----------



## clicker (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 8, 2022)

Fine example of greenwashing advertising at Leytonstone


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 11, 2022)

Summer sky in Edmonton.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 11, 2022)

Summer sky in Surrey…


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 14, 2022)

The Thames in Greenwich.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 14, 2022)

Maynard Reservoir, Walthamstow.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 18, 2022)

Went out yesterday for the first time in months, had a lovely day. It was nice to see the trees in full leaf.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 18, 2022)

Been out walking for hours


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 22, 2022)

A bunch of snoopies.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 26, 2022)

A beetle impersonating a bee. Cute lil liar. 


My favourite graffiti of 2022 so far


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Indeliblelink (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 28, 2022)

Done rather a lot of walking (and dancing!) this week  (been to Pilton)  



Dog rose, view over site 4am return to camp, dancing to Subfocus at Arcadia spider, ditto Bicep at West Holts, Pride entrance arch to Green Fields


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 28, 2022)

I was running slightly late for work but had to snap this


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 28, 2022)

And yesterday's


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 28, 2022)

Yesterdays effort


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 28, 2022)

The remains of a minke whale that first washed up in a February storm. It's shifted around a bit on the tides, but this looks to be it's final resting place. They used to bury any washed up whales, but this one has been left to the seagulls 



Another vandalised bus shelter has been vandalised by the local art group


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 28, 2022)

Sad for the whale, but I would have liked the bus shelter (if you could give 2 reactions) Ground Elder


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 29, 2022)

Foxglove, bog pimpernel (I think), newt pond (dried up), lungwort, mossy bed, bark & beech nuts, affectionate horsies


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 30, 2022)

I love an evening walk in the woods at this time of year


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 30, 2022)

Clair De Lune said:


> View attachment 329641
> 
> 
> View attachment 329642
> ...


I always love your pics Clair. Ever done photography professionally?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 30, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I always love your pics Clair. Ever done photography professionally?


Aww thanks. No. I just spot things that make my eyes happy. I basically live in a state of childlike wonder at how beautiful things are.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 3, 2022)

dog roses, foxglove & bramble, searched high and low for elderflowers mostly found berries, tunnel footpath, if you go down to the woods today, piggy & cockerels


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 5, 2022)

First time out on the water for ages…and what a morning


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2022)

Coppermill fields on Walthamstow Marshes


----------



## Leafster (Jul 5, 2022)

A wander back home from the pub in Chaldon today. 









































12th Century mural


----------



## Leafster (Jul 5, 2022)

Um, I temporarily broke flickr so I don't know if the photos disappeared on here. Hopefully, they're back and here's another one by way of an apology. 



[


----------



## brogdale (Jul 5, 2022)

South Swale Nature Reserve today:


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 6, 2022)

yellow one, small blue, shieldbug (tried to hitch a ride home on my shoulder), lucky heather (it really was white, the only one, the rest were purple/pink), sleepy baby, all sat down


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 7, 2022)

Flowers near Muswell Hill


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 8, 2022)

Yesterday evening



path through the gorse, meadow flowers, sun's going down, iron pipe (20m long, we shouted to each other from each end, good 'telephone'), blue flowers


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 8, 2022)

Today



fighty starlings, they want your food, bench with carving, beach (IoW in distance), long groyne, dog roses, Noddy train


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2022)

Went out this morning when it was cooler to discover a new (temporary) road bridge #onthemarshes 🤔 . Thames Water are doing stuff on Leyton Marsh


----------



## clicker (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Jul 10, 2022)

clicker said:


> View attachment 331541


Busy down there today?


----------



## clicker (Jul 10, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Busy down there today?


Lots of people in the water and on the beaches , too hot for dogs earlier. It'll be a cracking evening.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 10, 2022)

clicker said:


> Lots of people in the water and on the beaches , too hot for dogs earlier. It'll be a cracking evening.


Nice; hope you get a Leysdown sunset special 👍🍺


----------



## Boru (Jul 11, 2022)

Traditional hay making in a Mayo meadow.. only done on small parcels of land now.. for tradition..
💚❤️


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Cloo (Jul 12, 2022)

High jinks on Fursby Avenue


----------



## hash tag (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Indeliblelink (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 12, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> View attachment 331907
> 
> View attachment 331908
> 
> View attachment 331909


Ooo, which white horse is that? Westbury?


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 12, 2022)

tractor (you can only say this with a Somerset accent, it's the law), yellow flowers, magpie feather iridescence


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jul 12, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Ooo, which white horse is that? Westbury?


Litlington White Horse. Lovely walk from Seven Sisters Country Park along the river bank of the Cuckmere to The Plough & Harrow in Litlington for lunch & a pint.








						Litlington White Horse - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 12, 2022)

White horses on hills; almost nowhere else on earth has chalk bedrock to make them with, yet we just accept they are there. Many are Victorian, Uffington may be 1000’s of years old, we have no real way of knowing. But they are fucking brilliant, every one of them!


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 13, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> Litlington White Horse. Lovely walk from Seven Sisters Country Park along the river bank of the Cuckmere to The Plough & Harrow in Litlington for lunch & a pint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know that one at all, but sounds a lovely area, I forgot they're chalk figures in Sussex. Wilmington as well (didn't know that was Sussex until now).



Bahnhof Strasse said:


> But they are fucking brilliant, every one of them!



 Pewsey and Uffington are the 2 I've been to most. Uffington is


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 13, 2022)

I’ve done the vale of the white horse half marathon a while ago, that started from Grove, Oxfordshire so must have been Uffington. I’ve also done vale of pewsey half marathon but can’t remember seeing a white horse there


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 13, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I’ve done the vale of the white horse half marathon a while ago, that started from Grove, Oxfordshire so must have been Uffington. I’ve also done vale of pewsey half marathon but can’t remember seeing a white horse there


Pewsey white horse is outside the village to the south, it's below the road as you climb out of the village on the way towards Ludgershall & Tidworth. It's small and was only done in 1937 in it's current form, but there had been a deteriorated one there before that, it's not known how old I don't think.

Must have been nice to run in the vale of the white horse. Used to go to Uffington every year for a while, to camp, but not recently. It's a good walk up to the horse. And Wayland's Smithy (prehistoric site/burial mound) is not far away and worth a visit too, it's on the Ridgeway. Been there for Winter Solstice.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 13, 2022)

Ah, the half marathon went out of Pewsey to the west towards Honeystreet so that’s why I didn’t see them. 

I spent a lot of time on the Ridgeway when I ran a bit and lived in Berkshire - usually on the stretch between Watlington and Wantage so not quite as far as Waylands Smithy 

It’s also a modern creation but also in Wiltshire are the Fovant Badges - I ran past them in yet another half marathon and got confused as I thought the bloke telling me about we would be able to see them shortly meant “badgers”


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2022)

Boru said:


> Traditional hay making in a Mayo meadow.. only done on small parcels of land now.. for tradition..
> 💚❤️
> View attachment 331705
> View attachment 331704


I remember that as a kid in 1970s Mayo ❤️


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 13, 2022)

Wrong thread


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 14, 2022)

Yesterday



oysters, dog vomit slime mold (probably), mossy, bog pimpernel, cuckoo pint


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 14, 2022)

Today



fairy door with holly porch canopy, found a good crab apple tree, bramble, litter pick, mucky feet


----------



## Boru (Jul 15, 2022)

Just coz the letters are all from the same word doesn't mean they have to go on the same li
ne


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 16, 2022)

Yesterdays bike ride


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2022)

This morning at Coppermill Fields on Walthamstow Marshes.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 16, 2022)

Holyrood church, East Street, bond store, angel of death (looks like), mural


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 16, 2022)

Some swans chilling out.

.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 17, 2022)

Yesterday morning.

They built a hotel for animals that got tired after walking up the steep hill...


----------



## kebabking (Jul 17, 2022)

04.30 this morning.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 17, 2022)

kebabking said:


> Yesterday morning.View attachment 332792View attachment 332793View attachment 332794View attachment 332795View attachment 332796View attachment 332797
> 
> They built a hotel for animals that got tired after walking up the steep hill...


Wow, that moth!

Good to see you around, missed your pics.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 17, 2022)

(wrong thread)


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 17, 2022)

(wrong thread)


----------



## kenny g (Jul 17, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> Litlington White Horse. Lovely walk from Seven Sisters Country Park along the river bank of the Cuckmere to The Plough & Harrow in Litlington for lunch & a pint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic pub that. Used to treat my family like kings. Pity the nearby youth hostel closed as took the children there on birthdays for wonderful walks when we were next to skint.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 19, 2022)

5.30am dog walk


----------



## hash tag (Jul 19, 2022)

Luncheon, Moseley Lock. Whilst there the river police arrived and tied their boat up to the bank. They looked like a bunch of amateurs 😅


----------



## hash tag (Jul 20, 2022)

Pictures really can't do justice to the few from the top of Richmond hill


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2022)

Had a walk around the city this morning


----------



## hash tag (Jul 23, 2022)

Nice piece of artwork on the road in last pic 👍


----------



## Leafster (Jul 24, 2022)

A walk to Winders Hill (and back). It's all looking a bit parched.









A huge Roman Snail (Edible Snail) taking refuge from the sun about 2 metres up in a tree









Morris Minor hiding down a track


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 24, 2022)

A short walk along the Thames at Teddington, yesterday




water bird (don't know what), lovely willow, boats, lifeboats


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 24, 2022)

a walk round the forest & allotments




teasel, globe artichoke, exploded lupin pods, apples what we grew, our overgrown playhouse (being swamped by the bamboo patch)


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 25, 2022)

I used to see these dogs out for a walk all through lockdown. Most likely is that they ended up down a mineshaft. Their owner is heartbroken 



This was my children's garden when they were small and we used to live just behind these houses. Nobody has been able tell me why the wall was built this way 

 

Another vandalised bus shelter. As I took this I heard the sound of Toots and the Maytals coming down the road. The source turned our to be a couple of nudists on a tandem. Just previous to this I'd been deep in conversation about the Green Gathering, where such encounters are common place, so it didn't seem that odd at first


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 26, 2022)

How sad to have lost both dogs Ground Elder. 

And what a fab playground your kids had.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 26, 2022)

A long awaited holiday.

My dad has long wanted to canoe down the Wye from Builth to the forest of Dean - it's his birthday, so fuck it.




We're doing it in bits over the summer - dad and I did Builth to Glasbury, but it's a family trip from now on.

We also hid from the rain in Brecon Cathedral...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 26, 2022)

Some plaques for sale in Walthamstow Mall.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 26, 2022)

Elan valley area on my hols


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 26, 2022)

Looks OK I suppose.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 26, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Looks OK I suppose.


Looks beautiful Clair De Lune 

Where's the Elan Valley?


----------



## kebabking (Jul 26, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Looks beautiful Clair De Lune
> 
> Where's the Elan Valley?



Mid-wales. West of Rhayader.

Five(?) Big resoviors supplying Birminghams' water, the pipeline goes past my house in Worcestershire. 

Fantastic hillwalking country.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 27, 2022)

Leafster said:


> A walk to Winders Hill (and back). It's all looking a bit parched.


have seen a lot more of these thistle things this year than usual


----------



## hash tag (Jul 27, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Some plaques for sale in Walthamstow Mall.View attachment 334518


Why do people buy such crap


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 27, 2022)

ska invita said:


> have seen a lot more of these thistle things this year than usual


Yeah, I have too.



And this sort too (I _think_ they're different).


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 27, 2022)

wrecked


----------



## Leafster (Jul 27, 2022)

ska invita said:


> have seen a lot more of these thistle things this year than usual


I wonder whether the other plants haven't faired so well in the hot weather so the thistles stand out more.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 27, 2022)

Leafster said:


> I wonder whether the other plants haven't faired so well in the hot weather so the thistles stand out more.


Lots of things seem to be flowering well this year, and things like blackberries have loads of fruit on. Round my way anyway. Surprising given the lack of rain, really.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 27, 2022)

Leafster said:


> I wonder whether the other plants haven't faired so well in the hot weather so the thistles stand out more.


Interestingly though i saw massive thistles back in May...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 29, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Lots of things seem to be flowering well this year, and things like blackberries have loads of fruit on. Round my way anyway. Surprising given the lack of rain, really.



Yes round here there's been a move towards less mowing and more natural wildflower growth on public land. Really noticeable how the overgrown bits look green and healthy and the mown grass is just dust. And of course more insects so more birds etc. All from a few scraps of land too small to be any actual use to anyone as mown grass anyway.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 30, 2022)

Made a friend at lunch


----------



## brogdale (Jul 31, 2022)

Wimbledon to Richmond wander; the deer were all chilling in the shade down by the Robin Hood gate on the A3 😀


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 31, 2022)

fluffy garden flower, water mint, weird rock & litter, inquisitive horsey no. 1, spotty, inquisitive horsey no. 2 (foal)


----------



## kebabking (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## kebabking (Jul 31, 2022)

Not a bad little holiday. Canoeing, riding, castles, pubs. Book. Lots, and _lots_ of books...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 3, 2022)

Moist


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 3, 2022)

Not moist


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Aug 7, 2022)

Oh dear, there has been a terrible incident


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## quimcunx (Aug 7, 2022)

Rubbish camera phone turns zoom lens photos weird.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 7, 2022)

Wasp recycling a former wasp:


----------



## 8ball (Aug 7, 2022)

.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 8, 2022)

8ball said:


> .




Nice spot there.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 8, 2022)

Some swans today, and a boat


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 8, 2022)

Those little fish are greyling I think, there are thousands of them


----------



## brogdale (Aug 8, 2022)

Faversham creek


----------



## ska invita (Aug 8, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> View attachment 336340
> View attachment 336341
> View attachment 336342


Where is the state sanctioning?
Where is the exercise?


----------



## 8ball (Aug 8, 2022)

Walking a cat.  Wtf is wrong with me.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 8, 2022)

8ball said:


> Walking a cat.  Wtf is wrong with me.
> 
> View attachment 336592


Very cute.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 8, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Where is the state sanctioning?
> Where is the exercise?


The state encourages me to exercise to maintain health.
I walked up the river bank and saw the little fishes.
(then I had a drink in a pub garden)


----------



## 8ball (Aug 9, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Very cute.



Yeah, you say that, but I’ve just witnessed 45 mins of drug-fuelled violence after putting some catnip on one of his toys.


----------



## Boru (Aug 11, 2022)

Climate Camp, County Kerry... On the banks of the River Shannon.


----------



## A380 (Aug 11, 2022)

Ford every stream.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 11, 2022)

Banged my right foot little toe hard on a left out hoover. Hobbled around and an hour later banged it again on furniture whilst doin housework. Cant get shoes on so no exercise and no pics


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 13, 2022)

Found some nice feathers too

Toe all better after 24 hours no shoe rest, thank you all


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2022)

Had a walk around my Manor, very dry and desert-y mostly


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 13, 2022)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 337283View attachment 337284View attachment 337285View attachment 337286View attachment 337287View attachment 337288View attachment 337289
> 
> Had a walk around my Manor, very dry and desert-y mostly


Is that Walthamstow Marshes?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Is that Walthamstow Marshes?


 Coppermill Fields which is part of Walthamstow Marshes


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 13, 2022)

I saw a snake, but it outwitted me so no photo


----------



## brogdale (Aug 13, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> I saw a snake, but it outwitted me so no photo


That's so low and sneaky to do that!


----------



## Saunders (Aug 13, 2022)

Was it one of these?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2022)

So, Hackney Marshes is looking very un-marsh-y & very desert-y  although greener closer to the river.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 14, 2022)

brogdale said:


> That's so low and sneaky to do that!


was in in the grass?


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 14, 2022)

Saunders said:


> View attachment 337419
> Was it one of these?


Could have been a very dark one of those, but it was shady and overgrown and gone slithering off at top speed


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 14, 2022)

Todays wildlife:


----------



## Saunders (Aug 14, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Todays wildlife:
> View attachment 337674


Ooh. Is it also tonight’s dinner?


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 14, 2022)

Saunders said:


> Ooh. Is it also tonight’s dinner?


I tried to resist


----------



## Saunders (Aug 14, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> I tried to resist


Hahaha


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 15, 2022)

sea fret


Saw a lizard


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 16, 2022)

ginger_syn said:


> Some swans today, and a boat
> 
> View attachment 336530View attachment 336531View attachment 336532


I walk that route to work


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 17, 2022)

Our home for the next few days. V close to where I grew up so I get to visit my favourite woods and beaches 💚


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 20, 2022)

Ok not technically not taken on my walk,
its a plant pot on my windowsill but I noticed it when i got back.




Edited because image was bigger than i thought.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 20, 2022)

An arty house in Tottenham.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Leafster (Aug 20, 2022)

I set myself a challenge today to climb three of the local hills. It's Surrey so the highest one is only 867 ft but my legs ache after 12 miles of rolling countryside. 

























New bench!





View from the bench


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Aug 20, 2022)

Went in search of Dry Hill Iron Age fort today on the borders of Surrey, Kent & Sussex...


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 20, 2022)

Mudeford & Hengistbury




threatening sky (turned out nice though), crabbing, mud flat, Christchurch Priory in the distance, wool from the local sheep (in the museum), seed pods, beach huts, clear view across to the Needles


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2022)

Leafster said:


> I set myself a challenge today to climb three of the local hills. It's Surrey so the highest one is only 867 ft but my legs ache after 12 miles of rolling countryside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see Countryfile on Sunday ? all about the Surrey Hills !


----------



## Leafster (Aug 22, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Did you see Countryfile on Sunday ? all about the Surrey Hills !


No, I didn't. I'll check it out thanks!


----------



## hegley (Aug 22, 2022)

Weather golf ball.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 22, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Did you see Countryfile on Sunday ? all about the Surrey Hills !





Leafster said:


> No, I didn't. I'll check it out thanks!


I've watched it now!

There are skylarks in the fields on the hillside opposite me and I have been lucky enough to hear them when I've walked there.

I've also visited Leith Hill Place. It's further west of me but it's a beautiful spot.

Afternoon tea on the lawns a long, long time ago...



I'm also fortunate to have played the piano that Ralph Vaughan Williams composed The Lark Ascending on.

The friend I was with wasn't so fortunate as he had to listen to me playing.

It was out of tune then too and that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 23, 2022)

Leafster said:


> I'm also fortunate to have played the piano that Ralph Vaughan Williams composed The Lark Ascending on.


Oh wow!

Love hearing/seeing skylarks, one particular day sticks in my memory. Walking through farmland in West Sussex, on the estate of Stansted House, north west of Chichester. Wonderful skylarks. About 25 years ago. Not so many now sadly.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 23, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Oh wow!
> 
> Love hearing/seeing skylarks, one particular day sticks in my memory. Walking through farmland in West Sussex, on the estate of Stansted House, north west of Chichester. Wonderful skylarks. About 25 years ago. Not so many now sadly.


I hadn't heard any skylarks for years until I noticed one over the fields on a nearby walk. I was transfixed. I stood there for ages watching and listening to it. 

I think about it every time I walk along the same track hoping to hear it again.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 23, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Oh wow!
> 
> Love hearing/seeing skylarks, one particular day sticks in my memory. Walking through farmland in West Sussex, on the estate of Stansted House, north west of Chichester. Wonderful skylarks. About 25 years ago. Not so many now sadly.


We're really lucky on the Roundshaw Downs to have some grassland enclosures with quite a few skylarks...somewhere on my phone I've got a recording of their song that I'll try to dig out...but I get irrationally angry at the selfish dog-owners who let their pets off the lead to rampage around the enclosed nesting areas. This is despite well posted requests not to do so at all of the entry points.


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> selfish dog-owners who let their pets off the lead to rampage around the enclosed nesting areas. This is despite well posted requests not to do so at all of the entry points.



Yeah, we have this in the New Forest, there are many ground nesting birds in springtime. People likewise ignore the signage.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 23, 2022)

For anyone who might be interested in some 'State Sanctioned Exercise' on my patch I'm thinking of organising a walk https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/urban-walk-surrey-hills.379213/


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## clicker (Aug 23, 2022)

Somerset House has got a mini London Eye set up where the ice rink would be....a fiver to see not a lot. Lots of free stuff for kids and teens in courtyard. Free popcorn for everyone and free outdoor cinema.


----------



## kebabking (Aug 23, 2022)

Shropshire. Awful...


----------



## brogdale (Aug 23, 2022)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 339287View attachment 339288View attachment 339289View attachment 339290View attachment 339291View attachment 339292View attachment 339293View attachment 339294View attachment 339296View attachment 339295
> 
> Shropshire. Awful...


All of those are really good, but that first one is just perfect!


----------



## kebabking (Aug 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> All of those are really good, but that first one is just perfect!



My children stuffing their faces was a recurrent theme throughout the day...


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 23, 2022)

Is that up on the long Mynd?


----------



## kebabking (Aug 23, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Is that up on the long Mynd?



One over - Stiperstones.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Leafster (Aug 26, 2022)

Misty morning walk


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2022)

I'm staying in Hebden , North Yorkshire


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 28, 2022)

The snow is early in Devon this year


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## marty21 (Aug 29, 2022)

Early morning walk from Hebden to Burnsall & back (4 miles-ish) 

Suspension bridge was satisfyingly wobbly & bouncy .


----------



## hash tag (Aug 29, 2022)

A walk to Old Harry rocks


----------



## hash tag (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## clicker (Aug 29, 2022)

Howletts.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 29, 2022)

First 'walk' in a long time


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 31, 2022)

Took a short walk from Cheesefoot Head along the South Downs Way, to have a look at how they're getting on with the break after Boomtown.

Matterley Bowl, nearly empty bar a few vehicles and a few other bits and pieces, ditto, Hilltop camping where my OH & other mates were camped, view towards where the Lion's Den stage used to be (not this year, previous years), South Downs Way


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 1, 2022)

Went to Old Wardour Castle in Wiltshire (not too far from Salisbury), had a walk around.



Castle in it's valley, roofless keep, ruins & lake, stained glass in 18thC banqueting house in grounds, fishing lake


----------



## Leafster (Sep 3, 2022)

Out on the bike for bit this morning.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 3, 2022)

Lovely autumnal light this morning


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 3, 2022)

I kayaked down a river, for a river based music festival, there was music on boats, music on pontoons. 





river, samba boat, black swans (there are always black swans on this stretch of river), octopus/mermaid, pina colada & curry from a houseboat, folk band Mary Jane


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 4, 2022)

Walked to the station to retrieve my car that I'd left there yesterday.




Beaulieu river footbridge, horsey reflected, gnarly old heather, a very big beech tree fell down, they've just updated the railway bridge and made an excellent surface for grafitti, red bracket on oak, black acorn (there were lots of these, not grown full size, maybe the drought?)


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 4, 2022)

My road's having a street party.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Boru (Sep 4, 2022)

Steve ignorant band play crass songs with support from Dublin punk legends Paranoid Visions ❤️🔥💚🔥💖 up the punks... It was absolutely brilliant evening..


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 4, 2022)

Do they owe us a living?


----------



## Boru (Sep 4, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Do they owe us a living?



Of course they fukn do 😀

Carol Hodge was brilliant too.. so much love and rage in the songs.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 6, 2022)

Some lovely bright flowers.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Sep 6, 2022)

A few from Ireland last month, Comeragh Mountains including a scenic walk round the Coumshingaun Lough loop.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 7, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 341375View attachment 341376View attachment 341377View attachment 341378


Love the autumn mists. Looks similar where I am (when it's misty, not today, it's been hammering down, and now the sun is out).


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 7, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Love the autumn mists. Looks similar where I am (when it's misty, not today, it's been hammering down, and now the sun is out).




And this just happened walking BB2 to school…


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 7, 2022)

oysters, woodlouse , tansy, stone/bark, green elf cup with possibly something else fruiting on it


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 7, 2022)

Geese are back


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 8, 2022)

Having been envious of the heat down south when its been consistently 5 degrees hotter, today its a degree hotter here in the NE and loads sunnyer 

And the kids are back to school (hooray)


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 8, 2022)

Walked to post a letter. Picked up some litter on the way back.



fence sign (I did), must buy some Pedigree, overflowing bin needs reporting, litter wot I found, crabbing stuff left by the bus stop (been there several days, brand new, so it's mine now), found some field mushrooms, put them in my pocket, squidged them


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> A few from Ireland last month, Comeragh Mountains including a scenic walk round the Coumshingaun Lough loop.
> View attachment 341300
> 
> View attachment 341303View attachment 341306View attachment 341304











						The Magic Road
					

The Magic Road is a location on Craggy Island. When Ted and Dougal were on their summer holidays talking about the places of interest they could go to, Ted mentioned this is where the normal laws of gravity have no meaning.   Another scene shows Jack in his wheelchair at the bottom of the road...




					fatherted.fandom.com


----------



## Indeliblelink (Sep 8, 2022)

Yep, it's the influence for that scene in Father Ted, although there's more than one in Ireland.








						Ireland's magic roads - what they are and how to find them
					

Yes, 'magic roads' - where cars roll uphill - are a thing. Here's how to find three of them.




					www.irishexaminer.com


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 9, 2022)

Downhills Park in the autumn.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 9, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> Yep, it's the influence for that scene in Father Ted, although there's more than one in Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Scotland has one too, the electric brae.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 12, 2022)

grapes escaping over a garden fence, rosehips, lake, mare's tail, boatie people (possibly Sailability, one sailor was in a wheelchair), oldest bridge in Britain (site of), mushroom


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 13, 2022)

A new sculpture appeared


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 13, 2022)

Today's walk in the rain.



bolete of some description, possibly birch bolete, burning brash, big bit of kit for shifting felled tree trunks (Forestry Commission operations), tidy shelter

Eta: on second thoughts it _does_ look more like a cep (as my walking companion thought)


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2022)

Just the one from today, walked to London Bridge from Liverpool St , and briefly joined #TheQueue


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 18, 2022)

Papa's Park, Atlantic Road, Brixton Wholefoods, acacia tree?, Brockwell Park/City skyline


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 18, 2022)

No pictures today.  I had an odd morning this morning and decided to clear my head by going for a walk in the woods.   I'm coming up the trail, head down in deep think, and scare off a doe who runs off a little way.  Rather stupidly, I didn't pay attention and kept walking, head down, still in deep think.  I round the corner to find the rest of the herd, with a large buck not five feet away.  He snorted at me, stamped his feet in derision, and took off toward some trees, some young does behind him.  If I don't pay better attention, I'm either going to get run over, stomped to death by an angry buck, or eaten by a cougar.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 18, 2022)

Warning do not even paddle


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 19, 2022)

Clair De Lune said:


> View attachment 343574
> 
> 
> View attachment 343575
> ...


Lovely pics as ever Clair. I love your nails too.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 20, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 343311View attachment 343312View attachment 343313View attachment 343314View attachment 343315View attachment 343316


That first pic is very cool


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 20, 2022)

Wye Valley Greenway (including Tiddenham Tunnel)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 21, 2022)

Had a wander round while new tyres were being fitted to my car.



flats wot I used to live in, almshouse I hadn't noticed before, church & cloud, history timeline, solar panels, not very impressive graffiti (but nice alley), exhausts (life? Yes. Yes it does. Sometimes. )


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 21, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Had a wander round while new tyres were being fitted to my car.
> 
> View attachment 343822View attachment 343823View attachment 343824View attachment 343825View attachment 343826View attachment 343827View attachment 343828
> 
> flats wot I used to live in, almshouse I hadn't noticed before, church & cloud, history timeline, solar panels, not very impressive graffiti (but nice alley), exhausts (life? Yes. Yes it does. Sometimes. )


My ends! In fact,  you walked past my house


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 21, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> My ends! In fact,  you walked past my house


Blimey, did I! Not stalking you honest


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 21, 2022)

It was the early 90s I used to live in those flats.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 21, 2022)

Excitement builds for the weekend... PREVIEW: St James' Park, Southampton, Village Show this weekend - In-Common - Southampton



chainsawjob said:


> Had a wander round while new tyres were being fitted to my car.
> 
> View attachment 343822View attachment 343823View attachment 343824View attachment 343825View attachment 343826View attachment 343827View attachment 343828
> 
> flats wot I used to live in, almshouse I hadn't noticed before, church & cloud, history timeline, solar panels, not very impressive graffiti (but nice alley), exhausts (life? Yes. Yes it does. Sometimes. )


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 22, 2022)

Apparently Father Jack was responsible for naming Underground stations...


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 23, 2022)

Cromer


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 23, 2022)

BoatieBird said:


> Cromer
> View attachment 344111View attachment 344112View attachment 344113View attachment 344114View attachment 344115


I like the sentiment of the graffiti


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 23, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Apparently Father Jack was responsible for naming Underground stations...View attachment 343972



Love the faces there, beautifully framed as well.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Love the faces there, beautifully framed as well.


They must have thought "Who's this lunatic taking pics of a tube window???"


----------



## Leafster (Sep 24, 2022)

More from the Pilgrims' Way / North Downs Way (and M25!) today


----------



## clicker (Sep 24, 2022)

Whitstable.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 24, 2022)

clicker said:


> Whitstable.
> View attachment 344254
> 
> View attachment 344255
> ...




Decent looking chips there


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 28, 2022)

The day before yesterday.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Leafster (Sep 30, 2022)

It's starting to look a little more Autumnal here, at least with the leaf litter. 





The council have been undertaking a massive tree survey over the last year or so and have identified a large number of diseased or dangerous trees. Mostly, Ash but some Oak and I've even seen an Elm that's been marked up for felling  .





They are slowly working their way through them all. I encountered a lone tree surgeon today and evidence of his (or others) work today. 









More Autumnal signs


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 30, 2022)

ginger_syn said:


> The day before yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 344778


That's a fab pic. Where is it?


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 30, 2022)

Arundel castle from the station exit, river Arun, film set, cyclamen in the churchyard, castle

We found ourselves on the filmset for Wicked Little Letters, starring Olivia Coleman & Jessie Buckley. Didn't see either of them, as they were filming up this little side street that they'd made look like the 1920s, but possibly heard Jessie Buckley swearing a lot (in character)! There were also people changing the shop front signage in the high street for filming later on there.


----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 1, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> That's a fab pic. Where is it?


The Principality stadium in cardiff, luckily a photogenic building.


----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 1, 2022)

This is from the evening before yesterday. 

.
Its a little bit fuzzy ,the dog didn't want to stop.


----------



## clicker (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## clicker (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2022)

Yesterday morning, Coppermill Fields on Walthamstow Marshes , they looked desert-like a few months ago. And the cows on Leyton Marsh 😎


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 3, 2022)

Finally freeeeeee from covid jail


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 5, 2022)

A selection of 'orses and donkeys.



fringe-y, donkeys, youngsters (siblings?), white-y, spotty


----------



## Leafster (Oct 5, 2022)

The trees are beginning to colour up. 





The sunset taken from in front of the trees later in the walk.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 9, 2022)

Pigs, pigs, pigs, pigs, pigs, pigs, pigs! x7   

It's pannage season, lovely acorns, chomp chomp!


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 9, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> View attachment 346414
> View attachment 346415
> View attachment 346416


Beautiful, where's that?


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 9, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Beautiful, where's that?


Alnmouth in Northumberland


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2022)

Sunday morning walk on the marshes and up to the Olympics.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 9, 2022)

Out on my bike this morning. 



donkeys stop traffic, llamas 😍, strange field, Furzey Gardens, salvia, birch bolete?, Ye Olde Off Licence   , crossroads


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 9, 2022)

BoatieBird said:


> View attachment 346437View attachment 346438View attachment 346439



Erewash canal?


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 9, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Erewash canal?



Grand Union, near Stoke Bruerne


----------



## Signal 11 (Oct 10, 2022)

Socks hanging in a tree near the river.




And a glove at the old railway.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 12, 2022)

Love the colours rn


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2022)

Clair De Lune said:


> View attachment 346879


----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 14, 2022)

More of a potter round the garden at my dads in Lincolnshire.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 14, 2022)

It's been an excellent day for mushrooms 

devil's fingers, blushing rosette, green elf cup, dunno (but on the same piece of wood as the green elfcups)

Is there a mushroom thread somewhere (non-magic!), I've searched and can't find a recent one?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 15, 2022)

Lobe those lil green ones! 

I'm err going hunting this weekend


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 15, 2022)

Clair De Lune said:


> Lobe those lil green ones!
> 
> I'm err going hunting this weekend


Lovely aren't they, I've been wanting to find some for a while.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## kebabking (Oct 15, 2022)

Home for the weekend. #1 at uni, #2 out with friends in Worcester for her birthday treat, #3 here with me and Monty. Dog doing an excellent impression of some scruffy bagpipes left on the floor. Fire glowing gently, all is well.


----------



## Boru (Oct 15, 2022)

Annual horse fair on the streets of the local town... Great to see it still going.


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 15, 2022)

Checking out my route for a solo sponsored walk I've got coming up. 



hero, sad panda, river, river, no idea what this is


----------



## clicker (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 16, 2022)

A couple of bits of Digby,in Lincolnshire.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2022)

clicker said:


> View attachment 347437



This is a superb photo. In my top ten from this whole epic thread, easily.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## iona (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 20, 2022)

tractor, oak, river, clouds, hops, sloes & rosehips


----------



## clicker (Oct 22, 2022)

Chilham.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2022)

This morning's local stroll


----------



## Boru (Oct 22, 2022)

Crisp clear autumn morning in Dublin today.. blue skies and warm sun .


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 25, 2022)

Walk part I, Abbey Park, Leicester



Abbey ruins, ditto, cafe, bridge, empty paddling pool


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 25, 2022)

Second half of walk, Abbey Park to Aylestone, along the canal (my teenage stamping ground).



factories, bridge & lock, fellas, lamppost, priority slaps (worldwide sticker service), graff HQ, solemn face, flower & more bridges


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 25, 2022)

clicker said:


> View attachment 347433
> View attachment 347434
> 
> View attachment 347435
> ...


You'll give fatherbarleymow the horn with your gull pics.


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 26, 2022)

secret garden, peacocks (taken over the gate), tiny wall plant, chained


----------



## clicker (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Leafster (Oct 29, 2022)

A surprisingly hot late October walk.





We had some strong winds at the beginning of the week. I didn't realise just how strong until today. Although I didn't walk along it, one local road is closed due to fallen trees and my path was blocked along the edge of one exposed field.  









I don't know what I did to offend them. 









Almost home


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 30, 2022)

An amble along the River Ouse.



Ouse, dragon boat racing, frilly, gills


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Boru (Nov 5, 2022)

Courtyard of Irish Museum of Modern Art, Dublin.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2022)

had a walk around the City of London this morning (after breakfast at The Ivy #ponce)


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 7, 2022)

My phone camera is on the way out...but new one coming soon yay


----------



## iona (Nov 8, 2022)

Happy rainbow


Big tree!


Srs chocolate needs... CHOCOLATE HAMMER


Hailstorm


Quick break from the city and the rain


Pinecone delivery


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 9, 2022)

In 1917 Canadian soldiers used this space as a baseball diamond…


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 9, 2022)

Nice flag.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 10, 2022)

Ramsgate


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 13, 2022)

Today's effort from the millenium walkway.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 18, 2022)

Seized a lull in the rain to get down the beach, for the first time in months. Bit of a seaweed slippy clamber as the tide hadn't long turned.

 

The washed up minke whale I posted in June is now looking like this








Then it rained again



I'll be getting new multi-millionaire neighbours soon


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 19, 2022)

A day in Totnes


----------



## clicker (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## quiet guy (Nov 20, 2022)

Were you trying to eat some chips? 😁


----------



## clicker (Nov 20, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Were you trying to eat some chips? 😁


They got brown soda bread and crackers today.


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 27, 2022)

Today.


----------



## Leafster (Nov 28, 2022)

From yesterday's Urban75 Walk...


----------



## kebabking (Nov 28, 2022)

Inset day. Started off foggy, now blue and shiny. PE and Ecology this morning, domestic science this afternoon. I've scheduled in some bedroom cleaning, but I fear a pupil strike is in progress...


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 28, 2022)

Hope it's ok, but I've pinched that first picture to use as my desktop background kebabking


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## kebabking (Dec 1, 2022)

On the Marches of England, towards Wales.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## clicker (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 6, 2022)

[proudfather]Dropped  my daughter to her work in Oxford [/proudfather]. Had an hour to kill, so went to the Ashmolean. About thirty years ago my wife made a lino print based on this pot design, so it was good to unexpectedly find the real thing.

 








Now at the Eastbourne stage of our road trip


----------



## Boru (Dec 7, 2022)

Seasonal snowflake in Limerick ❄️


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 9, 2022)

Dolly mixture tube seat on Hammersmith and City line.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2022)

The icy wastes of Hackney Marshes , the frozen Clapton Pond & my frozen car


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2022)

It may look snowy , but it is just frost.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 11, 2022)

marty21 said:


> It may look snowy , but it is just frost.


We've got spider webs on our washing line currently, as no one's used them for weeks. They look so beautiful in the frost!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2022)

#onthemarshes at lunch-time


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 17, 2022)

Like Narnia out there…


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## ginger_syn (Dec 17, 2022)

Tonight's walk in bute park.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 19, 2022)

Trail run yesterday


----------



## Boru (Dec 19, 2022)

Local shop windows dressed for Christmas 🤶❄️🤶


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Boru (Dec 22, 2022)

Sunrise the day after winter solstice.. the days are getting longer and warmer now..


----------



## clicker (Dec 24, 2022)

A very chilled Whitstable. Happy Christmas to all. I  love seeing what you all see.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 25, 2022)

First ever “walk” from my house  

I went to Hackney Marshes - no not that one  - but a local one. Wonder which is the original. Not much football played here


----------



## brogdale (Dec 25, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> First ever “walk” from my house
> 
> I went to Hackney Marshes - no not that one  - but a local one. Wonder which is the original. Not much football played here
> 
> View attachment 357139View attachment 357140View attachment 357141View attachment 357142View attachment 357143View attachment 357144View attachment 357145View attachment 357146


Great stuff; watch out for silty bottom


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 25, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 356451View attachment 356452View attachment 356453



You being there reduced the average age by 50 years


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 25, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> You being there reduced the average age by 50 years



You're not far wrong there


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 25, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> First ever “walk” from my house
> 
> I went to Hackney Marshes - no not that one  - but a local one. Wonder which is the original. Not much football played here
> 
> View attachment 357139View attachment 357140View attachment 357141View attachment 357142View attachment 357143View attachment 357144View attachment 357145View attachment 357146



Shaldon to Newton Abbot is a lovely walk as long as you time it right with the tides.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 25, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Shaldon to Newton Abbot is a lovely walk as long as you time it right with the tides.


So there’s a footpath 50% of the time?

I saw some signs for the Templer Way which seemed to end in Shaldon. Will have to explore that at some point


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 26, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> So there’s a footpath 50% of the time?
> 
> I saw some signs for the Templer Way which seemed to end in Shaldon. Will have to explore that at some point



In the other direction it goes all the way up to Haytor. Follows the old granite tramway, much of which is still intact.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 26, 2022)

Had my morning cuppa enjoying the view and the sound of the birds and the sea since traffic is low today


----------



## Leafster (Dec 26, 2022)

It was very, very muddy on my walk today. I slipped on a muddy bank and fell on my arse! Fortunately no one was around. 

The same can't be said for the woman who decided to drop her trousers for a pee behind a fallen tree just as I rounded the corner. We didn't exchange pleasantries - it felt too embarrassing for both of us. 

Poor tree...









Very clear skies today...









Low sun...


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 26, 2022)

Went to the seaside today. First time since I’ve lived here and it’s less than 5 miles away. Nice walk along the front taking advantage of the sunshine


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 27, 2022)

Managed a wee walk after the snow andbefore the dark.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 29, 2022)

Something tells me my walk for a quick lunchtime pint with friends lasted a little longer than planned. 

Walking to the pub...



Erm, walking back from the pub...


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Boru (Dec 31, 2022)

Last sunset of the year here.. all the best for the new year exercisers 🎉🌟✌️


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## quimcunx (Jan 3, 2023)

Look at my beautiful photo of a red squirrel.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 4, 2023)

Lunchtime walk


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 5, 2023)

Some pedestrian pictures from a few days ago


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sunday at 2:37 PM)




----------



## BoatieBird (Sunday at 4:56 PM)

Abington Park, Northampton


----------



## rubbershoes (Monday at 8:25 AM)

Early start


----------



## marty21 (Monday at 8:34 AM)

Minsmere in Suffolk


----------



## marty21 (Monday at 4:49 PM)

More Minsmere


----------



## Elpenor (Monday at 5:59 PM)

a short walk on Ideford Common in inappropriate footwear


----------



## Clair De Lune (Tuesday at 8:14 AM)




----------



## gentlegreen (Wednesday at 10:05 AM)

Industrial wasteland ...



Gritty urban realism ...


----------

